# (davetherave) the road is long



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right, i had a journal on another forum but things happened and i no longer post there so i decided to start a thingie on here mid cut (well sort of)

ive had a few injuries lately so i am having three of the four sessions off this week (im doing legs as the injuries have stopped me doing them for 2 weeks)

i have been doing weights since i was 16 but only seriously since i was about 19/20 (im 23 now) i am not in good shape but i am a hard worker

im currently on a cut but with nowhere near enough cardio as of yet, i wanted to go back boxing training (i did this last year and lost 3 stone but i also picked up a dodgy shoulder that i really could do with getting checked out)


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

good on ya mate, all the best with this


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

my routine is as follows (i train at home with a power cage) on 4x10 basis unless stated

*saturday afternoon*

*chest and triceps*

flat bb bench

incl bb bench

dips (3x12)

close grip bench

*sunday afternoon*

*back and biceps*

deadlifts (4x6)

bb bent over rows

z bar curls

plate pinches (3xmax)

*monday pm*

*jog (hit type)*

*tuesday pm*

*shoulders*

seated db press

military press

bb shrugs

*thursday pm*

*legs*

bb squats

static holds (3xmax)

good mornings

standing bb calf raises (3x24)

* pull ups, and 1 arm db rows are ruled out due to the delt, i also cannot dip with too much weight on 

i also do not do 1 rep maxes but my previous best lifts on the big three are as follows

squats 114kg 1x10

deadlifts 130kg 1x6 (i think)

flat bench 107kg 1x6


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> good on ya mate, all the best with this


cheers mate, i can't promise any photos anytime soon but there will be regular lifting 

also, if it is requested i may provide a link to the original journal 

legs day will be on thursday so i thought id set all of this up nice and early to gt people all excited


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well i can't do a week off the gym, im far too bored and its far too light for me to go out for a run so im off to do a shoulder session finishing off with a bit of grip work

last weeks shoulder session didnt go too well, i cant see this one going well either as i didnt have many carbs for my tea (an hour ago) so i'll see how it goes


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*shoulders, traps and grip*

seated db press (palms inwards) (clean to standing, sit and rep)

21.2kg 1x10

25.2kg 1x10

29.2kg 1x10

31.2kg 1x8

standing military press

51.5kg 1x10

55.5kg 1x10

64.5kg 1x10

66.5kg 1x8

bb shrugs (reverse grip)

80kg 1x10

96kg 1x10

136kg 1x10

142kg 1x10

plate pinches (1x10kg plate in each hand)

1x65seconds

1x60seconds

1x46seconds

* the reps (and weights) are slightly down on my best but i may need to drop the poundage a bit

* it felt good to be back in the gym though, not been in since last tuesday


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

whats your diet like at the mo dude, i assume your cutting if your carbs are low


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

diet is where i slip up, mainly due to me being lazy 

todays diet was as follows (rather poor)

7am ON 100% whey in water

nutri grain bar

10am chicken, lettuce, tomatoes (i pick these off a baguette)

1pm tin tuna, half tin corn, 1 lid of olive oil, sprinkle of pepper

x1 apple

3pm 330ml fresh orange juice

chicken thighs incl skin (  )

6pm 3 egg omelette (cooked in olive oil), baked beans, large amount of frozen veg

9pm (pwo) reflex instant whey, leucine & 3 big spoons dextrose

9:30pm cnp flapjack

10pm tin tuna

i was supposed to have wholegrain rice with the tuna but i let it go cold

as you can see it needs work and is often grab what i can (protein bars)


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

at least your honest about what your eating mate im sure there are a lot of people that do journals that arent, Good luck Dave!


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes I'm struggling with getting the diet right - the hard part is just preparing the meals the night before. I always seem to neglect that as i'm busy and never eat what i plan to.

You're lifting well Dave. What are your stats (height, weight approx. bf) and what is your goal?

good luck man


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

am1ev1l said:


> Yes I'm struggling with getting the diet right - the hard part is just preparing the meals the night before. I always seem to neglect that as i'm busy and never eat what i plan to.
> 
> You're lifting well Dave. What are your stats (height, weight approx. bf) and what is your goal?
> 
> good luck man


My problem too! I just can't seem to get organised! True to form I've forgotten to get chicken out of the freezer today...... 

Good luck with sorting the diet out - you're doing better than me!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

davetherave said:


> *shoulders, traps and grip*
> 
> *seated db press **(palms inwards) (clean to standing, sit and rep)*
> 
> ...


Where on earth do you get your Dbs from? lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> at least your honest about what your eating mate


yeah ive spotted that in the past on other boards, i dont see the point in lying me, if you lie people cant help you

if it posted a spot on diet and then 4 months down the road ive not lost weight despite loads of cv and weights people would suss 



> You're lifting well Dave. What are your stats (height, weight approx. bf) and what is your goal?


not sure of most of it (i live alone so the stats are a bit old) but here goes.....

bf = approx 24%

weight = approx 15stone

chest = 44 (expanded)

bi's 14/16.6" (relaxed/tensed)

quads 24" (tensed)

neck 17" tensed

belly = far too big 

goal = to lose the belly whilst keeping any size i have



> Where on earth do you get your Dbs from? lol


the dumbells weigh 1.2kg so an example is the 4th set, each side had a 10kg, a 5kg, a 4kg amd a 0.5kg plate on

by the way i am the king of random numbers, expect many more as the weeks progress 

cheers for popping in and the good luck messages folks


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i forgot to mention that i also am on roaccutaine which has helped to ensure that i have some sort of heat induced problem that means when i get hot my head itches like fook, this happened last night but is most often an occurance on back and biceps day

it is not something that i can ignore and is really annoying 

this will mean i may have the odd rant every so often about it (amongst other things)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well today was uni day so my cheat day with the highlight being kfc for lunch   

i will not put the diet up as some people may well have a heaet attack but it involves protein bars, kfc and so far no fruit (a good tea though - chicken breast, rice and loads of veggies)

and tonight i am attempting my first leg session in three weeks (i've had various lower back pains and illness last week) which will be HARD, very hard 

the fact i have a cold and feel rough as is not going to help either but i cant leave it another week :bounce:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs*

bb squats

80kg 1x10

88kg 1x10

94kg 1x10

static holds

1x56 seconds

1x65 seconds

1x60 seconds

good moornings (straight legs)

40kg 1x10

48kg 1x10

60kg 1x10

62.5kg 1x10

barbell standing calf raises (toes in)

84kg 1x20

100kg 1x20

110kg 1x20

* i didn't do a 4th set on the squats, i struggled enough with the 3rd set 

* the weights are shocking but i will get them back up to a (nearly) respectable level, as i mentioned above i havn't done legs for 3 weeks so the weights will have to come back up over time


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps* (after my week off)

flat bb bench

80kg 1x10

88kg 1x10

96kg 1x9

92kg 1x10

incl bb bench

60kg 1x10

68kg 1x10

76kg 1x10

80kg 1x8 (matched pb prev for 10 though)

dips

10,12,12

skull crushers

40kg 2x10

* the flat bench weights were low 

* i left the skulls there as i couldnt get them right, i usually do close grip bench and love them but lately ive been struggling to get the catchers right on the cage, theyre either too high or too low (which is bad because my tri's are usually worked out)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i'm also going to post up some pictures of the set-up i have at home as a bit of background for people to see


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Lets see some pictures of you mate.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i may sort some new ones out, theyre not pretty though


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

davetherave said:


> i may sort some new ones out, theyre not pretty though


That would be why they be called progress shots, so one can look back and see how well one has done over a given time frame.

Nobody starts with a well muscled, cut physique and nobody gets one without hard work. Stick some up for your own benefit if you wish but once you suggest you will on a forum the community become demanding and want you to deliver


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> once you suggest you will on a forum the community become demanding and want you to deliver


   

i've got to leave for work at 7 so i shall post some up from february of this year for your enjoyment


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well you asked for it, please make sure that you are not eating when you open the following posts, taken this morning (cold)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

this was is from february (it takes ages taking pics of your'e back when you live alone 










more follow, with my comments


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right, my comments........

1) i know im fat, i store fat on my love handles, when i was 17/18 i was running 30 odd miles a week and was 10 stone (currently at about 15 i think) and i still had love handles, all be it not this big, so my ultimate aim is to lose these 

2) i have a lack of quality muscle on my chest, this i also know

3) my abs are hard, they're just warm at the moment so i know the 6packs there underneath, last summer i got down to 13 stone and could just see them with the love handles though which was impressive

4) apologies for the lack of sexy underwear (it's sunday) 

5) please do not post these pictures if we ever have an internet arguement, this has been done in the past and i havnt put pics up for over a year because of it

*6) constructive criticisms appriciated*

davetherave


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done for posting the pictures of yourself, it takes a lot



> 6) constructive criticisms appriciated


Its hard to pass comment without actually knowing exactly what you want from weight training. You state you are trying to lose a little weight, say you enjoy training for strength but an overall big picture would help in all honesty.

If i were to be 100% down the line I would say if someone asked me what your hobby was from the pictures alone, bodybuilding wouldnt be one of them. Thats fine if you dont train for aesthetics.

As for the weights being lifted, they are ok but can be developed.

Areas of strength from the pictures would possibly be traps and calves. Areas of development would be muscle mass, symetry and lower body fat.

Well done for posting, I feel though lots of work can be done and one or more aspect of your regime needs addressing. All the best


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

good points, overall my aim would be an aesthetically pleasing physique, ripped at 16 stone would be ideal but on the face of it i may be looking at 14 stone (in a few years time)

my calves used to be a bit better but i overtrained them (4 reps of 24 eavy twice a week and they went back to the little boys ones i currently have)

as regards the weights i am trying to get these up, the leg session was shocking weights i know this so i am going to get these back up, along with the other weights (hopefully)

definately agree on the lower bf, i know how i need to do this, i need to get some quality cardio going (am as well) and then in a few months maybe look at boxing again when im a bit more agile, fit and ready

any ideas on the improving of my routine? (i'll post some pics of what i have at home to help) i know there is a lack of pull ups, this is ****ing me off as i love doing them, i also love doing dips with extra weight but my right delt is holding me back on these as well

cheers for the comments and popping in mate


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

16 stone ripped is not a logical plan, period

Aim for small steps and tighten every spect of what you are doing.

I cannot believe you include cardio in your plan at the moment OR you started very overweight OR you are not eating clean OR are consuming far too many calories.

From where you are to 16 stone ripped is just shy of 4 stone of muscle and a period where you cannot build muscle as you will be cutting the existing sh1te to get to a position to do that

How about setting measurable goals for X months time or X lbs of fat lost that are reasiltic measurable and time bound.

16 stone is similar to saying MK dons will win the premiership when asked what their goals are. yes that is a goal but how about sustain their eforts next season in the 1st div, push on for promotion the following season. Take stock in the championship, re program the approach, bring new players and strategies in, push for promotion in 2 seasons by using tried and tested methods and spending wisely. 5 years down the line now you can talk of challenging for the premiership. They may never make it but boy they will be a better version of who they were even if they fail.

if you do the following things day in day out you will progress:

eat well

train well

rest well

enjoy things

You will over time be better

I cannot believe you have spent 4 years training and made what is in effect a pretty poor effort if you are going to be honest in the fact that looks wise its not great and the lifts are ok, but not one of an enthusiats. I believe in constructive criticism but i also believe in being honest and open and if you are going to be the latter than you will agree its not the best of efforts and only you can pinpoint why that is.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Lost Soul said:


> 16 stone ripped is not a logical plan, period
> 
> Aim for small steps and tighten every spect of what you are doing.
> 
> ...


Your not Toxic Toffee are you? But using a different username?

Very logical person. Remind me of him.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> Your not Toxic Toffee are you? But using a different username?
> 
> Very logical person. Remind me of him.


No, my name is dirk and after searching for the above, no!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I cannot believe you have spent 4 years training and made what is in effect a pretty poor effort if you are going to be honest in the fact that looks wise its not great and the lifts are ok, but not one of an enthusiats. I believe in constructive criticism but i also believe in being honest and open and if you are going to be the latter than you will agree its not the best of efforts and only you can pinpoint why that is.


again, fair points raised, id say it is a combination of......

- poor diet

- eating too much

- working the doors

- initially (maybe up until 1 and a half years ago) a lack of knowledge on diet and training

the doors brings the problem of wanting to be bigger, so achieving this fast has led to fat gain (a lot of) as it is a lot easier as a job if you are stood there looking 17/18 stone (in clothes) then 14/15 but i was at my most confident last summer when i sat at 13 stone as was boxing training



> Aim for small steps and tighten every spect of what you are doing.


my initial aim is to get to what is underneath, which means sub 13 stone, get to what is really there and then assess the situation and see where i go from there (i cant answer the question until i get there  )

i need to sort my delt out, ive been putting it off and off, this may mean that i can only do cardio for a while (depending on what the injury is)

i will plan around this


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted by chrisj22 View Post
> 
> Your not Toxic Toffee are you? But using a different username?
> 
> Very logical person. Remind me of him.


no he is not tt as my current routine is a tt routine


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

chrisj22 said:


> Your not Toxic Toffee are you? But using a different username?
> 
> Very logical person. Remind me of him.


Toxic Toffee is already on this board, he did start a training log.

I liked lost souls posting, very good reading


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Captain Hero said:


> Toxic Toffee is already on this board, he did start a training log.
> 
> I liked lost souls posting, very good reading


Yeah, I know TT is already a member, that's why I asked if Lost Soul was as TT hasn't been on this board since November...

LS posts very similar to TT. Very good indeed.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

chrisj22 said:


> Yeah, I know TT is already a member, that's why I asked if Lost Soul was as TT hasn't been on this board since November...
> 
> LS posts very similar to TT. Very good indeed.


aye mate  LOL at "my love is torn between Robsta and TH&S"


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i know why tt has not been on the board since november but don't really want to put why as it is a long story 

im inrigued as to why my calves were describd as an area of strength though, they really do not seem like it


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Captain Hero said:


> aye mate  LOL at "my love is torn between Robsta and TH&S"


You like?

Check it out now


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

davetherave said:


> i know why tt has not been on the board since november but don't really want to put why as it is a long story
> 
> im inrigued as to why my calves were describd as an area of strength though, they really do not seem like it


I have an idea why, though I dont know him so i Could be wrong.

From what I have heard he is a knowledgeable guy and was getting hassled by people on another board for advice?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

chrisj22 said:


> You like?
> 
> Check it out now


LOL!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*

barbell deadlifts (reverse grip)

90kg 1x6

102kg 1x10

120kg 1x10

132kg 1x6

chin ups (underhand)

bodyweight 1x10,1x10,1x7

barbell bent over rows (overhand grip)

44kg 1x10

52kg 1x10

60kg 1x10

70kg 1x10

zbar curls (lift elbows at top, curl from wrists, elbows in)

31kg 1x10

37kg 1x10

43kg 1x6

33kg 1x10

* i did the chins as i am looking at methods wherby i can do the other back exercise without being in crippling pain with my delt, i have given up on overhand grip pulls, so i will give the underhand chins a go for a bit

* i am considering dropping all of the reps to 6 as opposed to 10's so that i can start getting some sort of respectable weights up


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right tonight was a little bit of different cardio, which helped to confirm how bad my shape has become, i have not done any boxing type training since early august so not a great surprise (especially if you add in the 2 stone gain)

a) skipping, well jumping on the spot on two and one legs - i did 6 and a half minutes with a few 20 second rests, i was averaging 45/50 seconds and then a 20 minute rest, so work needed 

B) ton-ups, i picked burpees, press ups and star jumps and did twenty of each

c) shadow boxing - various combos (with mouth guard and gloves)

60 left jabs, 60 right jabs, 60 left right, some blocks, some ducks and combos, etc

all of this was a rather pathetic 25 minutes including stretching so i went for a litle jog afterwards as well, upped the pace on the way back - i will try and put the distance up in a bit, i think it was about a mile though


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right i did a shoulder session tonight which saw a pb for seated db presses (10 reps instead of the 8 last week) and bb shrugs

i ditched standing military presses though as i sucessfully managed to pull BOTH of my calves lastnight which means it will take me 10 minutes to get into the kitchen to get my book with the weights in it

ive been walking like a special head all day


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dave, I like your routine. I also like the way you posted up some pics.

In my opinion diet is #1 when it comes to being lean. Cardio only makes a smaller version of yourself, unless it is a tabata style of cardio.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

OMG i have a gold chain like that well done mate you have taste lol!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Con said:


> OMG i have a gold chain like that well done mate you have taste lol!


It's a MR. T starter kit.....lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> OMG i have a gold chain like that well done mate you have taste lol!


hahaha one day i'll upgrade it to a bigger one, probably at about the same time i have a bigger neck


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Dave, I like your routine. I also like the way you posted up some pics.
> 
> In my opinion diet is #1 when it comes to being lean. Cardio only makes a smaller version of yourself, unless it is a tabata style of cardio.


i dont know how to quote off a previous page so ive had to post another one 

well there is not much point in peopel thinking that i am in good shape as i am not 

the diet is coming along and the cardio was fun the other day, still being unable to walk today is not however, i want to get a bit fitter and then possibly look at boxing

i saw my dermatologist today and i am off roaccutaine so hopefully nothing will return, and the head rash will slowly dissapear meaning that boxing will be a possibility again 

i will post my shoulder session up when ive done a bit more uni work 

ive also realised how i knackered my calves, i think ive pulled them both and i think i idi it skipping, well skipping without the rope, i skip on my toes you see, at last summers 13 stone i could skip on one leg and on my toes

at my current 15 stone it appears i cant


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

bit of a messy *shoulder* session as there was no way i was even going to risk light military presses i figured if i can't walk there wasn't much chance of strength coming from my legs

seated db presses

21.2kg 1x10

25.2kg 1x10

31.2kg 1x10

29.2kg 1x10

side lying lateral raises

5.2kg 1x10 (left) 1x10 (right)

7.2kg 1x10 (left) 1x10 (right)

9.2kg 1x10 (left) 1x6 (right)

bb shrugs

96kg 1x10

132kg 1x10

138kg 1x10

144kg 1x10

plate pinches

15kg in each hand (2 plates) 1x45secs, 1x33secs, 1x32secs


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

changed the reps from 10 to 8, i was considering 6 but i changed to try and get some better weights 

flat bb bench

80kg 1x9

92kg 1x8

100kg 1x8

104kg 1x6

incl bb bench

80kg 1x8

84kg 1x6

80kg 1x7.5

74kg 1x10

dips

bodyweight 1x12

+2kg 1x12

+5kg 1x12

close grip bench (not done since 29th march)

52kg 1x8

66kg 1x8

80kg 1x6

* my itchy head thing forced me to stop there


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I like your routine mate.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I like your routine mate.


on paper i do too mate, in reality its hard 

im hoping that one day i can add in the one main exercise that is missing, pull ups 

the chin ups went ok last week so i shall see if they work his week (tomorrow) as well


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

here's a bodybuilding-related picture for my journal, i'm a bit bored you see


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

here are some non bodybuilding related pictures





































imageshacks running far too slow 

got about 40kg of discs since these pics, and the cooker/tables gone


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*

deadlifts

90kg 1x6

106kg 1x6

126kg 1x6

134kg 1x3 

underhand chins

bodyweight 10,10,8

bb bent over rows

42kg 1x8

56kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

74kg 1x8

bb curls (wide grip) not done for ages

40kg 1x8

44kg 1x8

40kg 1x6

* with the chins i'm going to build my confidence up before i start adding additional weight, these also hurt my delt if i extend my arms to straight (my delt hurt on the 2nd set) so i may have to half-do them 

* i'm not loving the bent over rows, the weights are pathetic, i loved tbar rows but the weights on these got too high and i couldnt keep the other end from flying all over the place 

* started off too heavy on the bb curls considering ive not done them for ages, i wasnt cheating as such but i could feel it more in my lower back then my arms (i was probably trying really hard not to swing  )


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That blond is beautiful.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> That blond is beautiful.


the lovely miss jesicca alba 

how did that get in there? it was supposed to be a pic of my gym


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

just did a bit of boxing type cardio tonight, didn't do as much skipping or as many burpees after pulling both my calves last week, i also ditched the run

i'm going to build it up nice and slowly

half an hour including warm ups, incorporating a bit of

shadow boxing

blocks

ducks

skipping (less then last week)

star jumps

press ups immediately followed by incline press ups

hanging leg raises


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*shoulders*

seated db press

25.2kg 1x8

31.2kg 1x8

33.2kg 1x8

34.2kg 1x4 (pb for weight but poor reps)

bb shrugs

120kg 1x8

134kg 1x8

140kg 1x8

146kg 1x8

static grip (weight = each db)

41.2kg 1x57seconds, 1x65seconds, 1x53seconds

* the shrugs were pulling on my delt a bit, possibly due to the reverse grip

* i didn't do the military presses as i need to be a bit more sensible, i've been doing them after the seated db press and im ****ed 

* i've not done the static gripping for probably well over a year


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> *shoulders*
> 
> seated db press
> 
> ...


Your shoulders are by far your best lift. That's some good weight mate.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Your shoulders are by far your best lift. That's some good weight mate.


cheers mate 

seems a bit weird doesn't it seen as this is the only bodypart (bar maybe my elbow) that gives me grief on other exercises


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs*

bb squats

84kg 1x8

94kg 1x8

100kg 1x8

104kg 1x2

static holds (deep squat position)

bodyweight 1x46secons, 1x66seconds, 1x78seconds

good mornings (straight legs)

40kg 1x8

54kg 1x8

64kg 1x8

66kg 1x8

standing barbell calf raises (toes in)

84kg 1x20

104kg 1x20

120kg 1x18

* i got pins and needles in my foot on the 4th set of squats, i tried to stamp it off but it wasnt happening and i nearly fell forward when i tried to do reps, i think the wraps were too tight


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

done chest and triceps this afternoon

i'll try and post up the session after work (supposed to be out in a bit  )


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps* from the other day

flat bb bench

80kg 1x8

92kg 1x8

98kg 1x8

102kg 1x9 

incl bb bench

70kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

84kg 1x6

80kg 1x4

dips

bodyweight 1x10

+5kg 1x10

+8kg 1x10

close grip bench press

50kg 1x8

60kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

* not a great sesh


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*shoulders*

seated db press

21.2kg 1x8

25.2kg 1x8

31.2kg 2x8

standing military press

47.5kg 1x8

57.5kg 1x8

61.5kg 1x8

67.5kg 1x8

hack shrugs

50kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

* felt really rough before and during this session so i wasnt expecting any pb's, so i decided to have a bit of an experiment

* missed back and bi's the other day so want missing tonights sesh

* i also realised that i cannot do hack shrugs as my **** is far too fat, i decided to have a week off conventional shrugs as im up to 146kg for 8 which cant be good for me delt

* also experimented with some back extensions off an incline bench


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs*

bb squats

84kg 1x8

92kg 1x8

102kg 1x8

106kg 1x6

static holds

1x70 seconds

1x62 seconds

1x75 seconds

good mornings (straight legs)

44kg 1x8

56kg 1x8

* had a twinge in my lower back on both sets so thought id be sensible (for a change) and leave the GM's there

bb standing calf raises (toes in)

90kg 1x18

110kg 1x18

130kg 1x18


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps* from earlier

flat bb bench

84kg 1x8

94kg 1x8

100kg 1x8

106kg 1x5.5

incl bb bench

60kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

84kg 1x5

80kg 1x6

dips

+ 2kg 1x10

+ 8kg 1x10

+11kg 1x10

close grip bench press

52kg 1x8

62kg 1x8

72kg 1x8

80kg 1x8


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it was a warm one today so i was topless in the gym (it's ok as i train at home) and i noticed i have lost a bit but there is still a good level of fat to be lost

the traps seem to still be there though which is a good sign as i usually lose these, i reckon i need to lose about 14% bodyfat, wont be easy i know but this should get me down to about 10%


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Do you wear a bag on your back when you do weighted dips?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

nah, sorry i was confused what you meant for a minute 

nah i've got one of those belts where you put the discs off it and it goes round you're waist - it's a maximuscle one


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*

bb deadlifts

90kg 1x6

108kg 1x6

128kg 1x6

134kg 1x6

underhand chins

bodyweight 3x8

bb bent over rows

44kg 1x8

60kg 1x8

72kg 1x8

76kg 1x8

z bar curls

29kg 1x8

37kg 1x8

43kg 1x8

31kg 1x10


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

just noticed, only 2kg off my pb for deads from a couple of years ago, was bloody hard work though 

i'm also creeping towards the pb of 107kg for 6 on flat bench, i just needed another half rep


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*shoulders*

seated db press (jerk to standing - palms in)

23.7kg 1x8

27.2kg 1x8

32.2kg 1x8

33.2kg 1x0 

standing military press

51.5kg 1x8

61.5kg 1x8

67.5kg 1x8

71.5kg 1x8 <PB weight

standing bb shrugs

124kg 1x8

136kg 1x8

142kg 1x8

148kg 1x8 <PB


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

edit - oops double post


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice job on the Db military.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

will have to agree mate! your shoulder press' are really good!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs*

bb squats

84kg 1x8

94kg 1x8

104kg 1x6

static holds

20kg on lap 1x47seconds

b/w 1x69seconds

b/w 1x76seconds

hyper extensions

b/w 1x8, 2x10

bb standing calf raises (toes in)

92kg 1x20

112kg 1x20

132kg 1x20

* on the squats on the 6th rep on set 3 i leaned forward a bit and it got to the stage of no return, i was then faced with the prospect of doing myself an injury so i racked it

i then should have unloaded, put the bar back up and re-done a 4th set on the 3rd set poundage but i didnt 

* i tried the HE's as opposed to good mornings for a change, im having to do these off an incline bar and holding onto the long catchers of the power cage lightly until i get used to the movement


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> will have to agree mate! your shoulder press' are really good!


cheers mate! and cheers for popping in :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat bb bench

86kg 1x8

96kg 1x8

102kg 1x8

107kg 1x5.5

incl bb bench

64kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

86kg 1x8

89kg 1x6

dips (leaning forward)

+4kg 1x10

+10kg 1x10

+12kg 1x8

close grip bench

56kg 1x8

66kg 1x8

76kg 1x8

82kg 1x7.5

* im impressed with some of the weights im starting to shift on chest day, theyre coming up nicely (i know some of you wont be impressed but i am  )

* anyway off to work (late again)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*

deadlifts

92kg 1x8

110kg 1x8

130kg 1x8

135kg 1x5

underhand chins

10,10,8

bb bent rows

46kg 1x8

62kg 1x8

74kg 1x8

78kg 1x8

zbar curls

31kg 1x8

39kg 1x8

47kg 1x6

31kg 1x12


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

cardio at home tonight, about 30 minutes with (including nwarming up) mainly consisting of

bupees

star jumps

crunches

hanging leg raises

twists

slides

flat press ups

incl press ups

shadow boxing

skipping (well jumping on the spot)

a bit of rocky 4 style yoga to finish

shoulders absoloutley killing me


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

just ordered 150 ephedrine hcl tablets and some more caffeine tablets

i will do doing two weeks on, two weeks off hamemring the caffeine

the strongest i have done in the past is sida cordofillia, i will however need to research as to whether n.o-explode can be used with ephedrine or not

i'll also need about a week on just one tablet so i can work out what my tolerance is to ephedrine (cutting out caffeine after 2pm during the week)

cue training even more like a mad man


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*shoulders*

seated db press

21.2kg 1x8

25.2kg 1x8

31.2kg 1x8

33.2kg 1x6

standing military press

53.5kg 1x8

63.5kg 1x8

67.5kg 1x8

bb shrugs

126kg 1x8

138kg 1x8

144kg 1x8

150kg 1x8 < PB   

* my shoulders were proper aching by the military presses so i didnt do the 4th set


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dave I will say it again. Your routine is very well thought out. It is so close to the way I train it is silly..


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

must be good then fella if you look anything liek you do in your avatar 

i have to be honest, i have tried many routines, exercises and rep ranges and am loving this routine even though i am months into it

when i finally get the delt sorted i will (hopefully) be able to incorporate pull ups with extra weight and also really hammer my shoulders


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs*

bb squats

84kg 1x6

92kg 1x8

100kg 1x8

104kg 1x8

static holds (all bodyweight)

(deep squat position) 1 x 84 seconds

(half way position) 1 x 76 seconds, 1x 75 seconds

bb standing calf raises (toes in)

100kg 1x18

120kg 1x18

140kg 1x18

* no good mornings tonight

* i think i might be keeping my journal on here for a bit, i'm not defecting to the blog section just yet


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

there may be a bit of a slip up in my training next week mainly due to the fact that i may be going to see ricky hatton saturday so there will be some ale supped there and probalby no gym session

and on sunday i am on my first proper sesh since november, probably starting at about 19:00

now i am not planning on startign drinking for the hatton fight and going straight through until monday morning but i cannot promise anything

i will train midweek though (i'll need to to burn off the beer) 

a rare slip-up


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i'm back on it now 

i remembered what that other room in my house was for 

*shoulders*

seated db press

21.2kg 1x8

26.2kg 1x8

32.2kg 1x8

33.2kg 1x5

military press

53.5kg 1x8

61.5kg 1x8

67.5kg 1x8

71.5kg 1x7

bb shrugs (dropped the poundage slightly)

100kg 1x8

130kg 1x8

150kg 1x8

160kg 1x8

* i had a little tale of woe after the first set of militaries, see the below link 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/33874-tale-woe.html#post448170


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

oh, and cheers for popping in godess, despite the fact i occasioanlly mix my training pics up with pics of celebrity women 

found out i can't get sida cordofillia anymore so when i run out i may be on proper t5's i may 5hit out of it though as i was slurring my words a bit today on the sida


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs*

bb squats

84kg 1x8

94kg 1x8

102kg 1x8

106kg 1x7

static holds

1x78 seconds

1x70 seconds

1x62 seconds

bb good mornings (straight legs - not done since 8th may)

44kg 1x8

60kg 1x8

64kg 1x8

68kg 1x8

standing bb calf raises (toes in)

100kg 1x18

124kg 1x18

* no belt on the squats for first time ever 

* i didn't do the 3rd set of calf raises as i could feel something in my upper back on the 2nd set, so when it was an effort to get the weight (144kg) off the catchers i sacked it off to be safe


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

just a quick one, i'm looking at the possibility of maybe joining a gym if i can get a reliable training partner sorted,

i've trained at home on my own since i was about 17 (i'm 23 now) and think that maybe i should get to a gym

this decision has arisen mainly due to the fact that i have realised that i effectively know no-one that lives round here since i moved here (in november) and also feel it may be a way to....

a) sort my cardio side out

B) possibly sort my love life out

c) get me off the doors

i am winding down to retirement off working the doors but at the moment i would end up just sat on my ar5e in all weeken, unless i took up boxing again, or rugby

both of which may be compromised by my shoulder

just basically airing my dirty laundry in public, i may put a post in general


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat bb bench

86kg 1x8

96kg 1x8

102kg 1x8

106kg 1x5 

incl bb bench

66kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

84kg 1x8

85kg 1x5 

dips (bodyweight +)

+4kg 1x10

+10kg 1x10

+14kg 1x10

close grip bench

60kg 1x8

68kg 1x8

80kg 1x7


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

just done back and biceps i shall post up after me shower


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*

bb deads (no belt)

92kg 1x8

110kg 1x6

134kg 1x6

138kg 1x5 <<<PB (wanted 6 but didn't get it)

underhand chins (not extending fully due to protecting delt)

3x10

bb bent rows

50kg 1x8

64kg 1x8

76kg 1x8

80kg 1x8


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

davetherave said:


> a) sort my cardio side out
> 
> B) possibly sort my love life out
> 
> c) get me off the doors


Dave

All of those are in your control in the main. You cannot assure yourself you will find love but if you try different things out that will come. cardio is just will power and or finding something you enjoy. getting off the doors is easy, just about breaking habit and cutting it loose. the money cant be great, plenty of jobs, skilled, unskilled and those willing to train you who will pay a similar wage.

trust me I have broken the habit on all of the above and its so easy to stay in a rut and put it off.

I have changed career, sport and my social life all by investigating whats out there


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Dave
> 
> All of those are in your control in the main. You cannot assure yourself you will find love but if you try different things out that will come. cardio is just will power and or finding something you enjoy. getting off the doors is easy, just about breaking habit and cutting it loose. the money cant be great, plenty of jobs, skilled, unskilled and those willing to train you who will pay a similar wage.
> 
> ...


yeah the plan is slowly being implemented, i am looking at possibly training at a gym a few miles away which will help all round, especially with the cardio side as i dont have access to bikes/rowers/etc so the only cardio i have at the moment is walking, jogging, at home style boxing training (shadow boxing, skipping, ton-ups) so if i have paid for a gym i will be there 5 or 6 days a week (when the doors goes) with the extra 1 or 2 days being cardio visits

the doors is close to going, the place i was at was supposed to be getting a dancefloor so the hours were going back up, this is now not happening, the only place i have been offered (for this firm) is a place in town where all the heads in the area drink and fook around - i think not 

there are a few threads of mine going round but i am lookign at either going (back) into boxing or taking up rugby, with rugby league being the favourite at the moment, my weekends would be free for matches (when the doors goes) and it will also greatly help with the social side

with the clubs i am looking at training would be two days a week so i could fit 3 days in of weights that help with what i chose to do (ie either weights to help with boxing or strength training to help with rugby)

off my list B) will be easy to sort out as i attract the wrong people due to the job, i learnt three years ago not to go out with women who chat you up on the door, this was around the time i was putting it about too much

as you can see i'm sort of getting there, the next step is to get onto the rugby coach and turn up on me jack and get into it to see if i get along with it


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

yeh, make some moves mate, get on a jobsite like monster, myspace to meet people and use everything open to you


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah as regards work i'm going to see if me day job pay will cover it, it should be enough if i make a few small changes in lifestyle (eg drop the mileage on my car if it doesnt move to the doors every weekend)

if it doesnt cover it i will look for a different second job, maybe driving


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

quick one,

i feel like i have done my first two training sessions in years

i'm really sore in a good way, can really tell i did a pb on the deads, and the rows were hard as well

also still feeling it from the chest and tri sesh saturday :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

cardio sesh tonight in the form of parts of a boxing workout, but avoiding anything that hits my chest or upper back as theyre sore (so no press ups, burpees, etc) but the usual

skipping

shadow boxing

twists

crunches with added weight

deep knee bends

calf raises

star jumps

a bit of yoga stretching

knackered :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dave, have you ever done any gear?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger - no, nearest i got to being assisted was sida cordofillia, i did consider oral dinabols a few years ago but decided against it for various reasons


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*shoulders*

seated db press (weight = per db)

23.7kg 1x8

27.2kg 1x8

31.2kg 1x8

33.2kg 1x8

standing military press

55.5kg 1x8

63.5kg 1x8

70kg 1x6 - wasnt really happening

bb shrugs

110kg 1x8

130kg 1x8

142kg 1x8

150kg 1x8

static grip

20.4kg 1x74 seconds

plate pinches

10kg 1x54 seconds & 1x54 seconds

* i was doing the static gripping using two boxes which i am yet to open that contained x4 5kg plates, i was gripping off that plastic stuff which was a good idea until i nearly lost my fingers


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> nearest i got to being assisted was sida cordofillia


Wow, I had never heard of Sida Cordifolia that stuff is pretty amazing. Did you notice any gains from taking it?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Wow, I had never heard of Sida Cordifolia that stuff is pretty amazing. Did you notice any gains from taking it?


i noticed it helped me last year when i was boxing training but of late i didn't notice a massive gain but this was mainly as i train at night so during the week i train at 19:30 so taking the last tablet at 14:00 (so i could sleep) probably wasn't ideal

i'd give it a go though, it can still turn you into a gibbering mess with enough caffeine


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs*

bb squats (no belt again)

88kg 1x8

96kg 1x8

104kg 1x8

108kg 1x7.5

static holds

72 seconds

70 seconds

73 seconds

good mornings (straight legs)

50kg 1x8

64kg 1x8

68kg 1x8

72kg 1x8

bb standing calf raises (toes in)

100kg 1x18

120kg 1x18

126kg 1x18


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> *legs*
> 
> bb squats (no belt again)
> 
> ...


7.5.. what the heck? Did you fail or just not go as deep?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

nah i got down there deep and didn't fancy trying to get back up with good form, i class a ful lsquat as returning to the top again

may be wrong though


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i forgot to mention that i have been having less lower back problems since i ditched the belt for deadlifts and squats, i think the maximuscle belts (with the buckles) are ok if you are a certain size, one setting is too tight and my breathing is affected, the other is too loose and it slides away from where it needs to be

i suppose i could get a neoprene one but i am finding squatting without a belt is better, i can also take my top off when it is warm which i cant do with a belt


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Belts are over rated...IMHO


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I don't use any lifting aids. No gloves, straps, wraps or belt.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

I am now down to just using knee wraps, the gloves went years ago and the belt has just gone

i use the wraps as i struggled a bit ago with about 60kg without them due to my knees i would like to ditch them as i am not really lifting that much but do not have confidence

i am now agreeing with cellrat though


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well Dave, if you just 86ed the wraps and started back really light on your squats I believe you will be doing the same weight in no time.

You could also try that approach and after a few workouts use your wraps on your last set, just a thought.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i may consider it fella 

going in the gym in a bit for a hangover chest session, its back day but i didnt do chest yesterday and i may fall over if i try to deadlift


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You only get hangovers when you stop drinking. :beer:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha good point


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well it was an absoloutley dire session, not even worth me putting any sort of poundage up as i did very little, did a bit of flat benching which knocked me sick, then tried some incline which did the same, then i sacked it off

my own fault and a little bit pi55ed off with meself to be honest for drinking everything going, on here trying to work up the energy to get upstairs and have a shower

if i go into rugby with all the drinking that will be going on on saturday nights i may have sundays as a rest day from the gym and will go down to a three day split aimed at strength exercises


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I like that, set up your workout routine around your drinking...lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha 

sounds like a plan


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

bit of a change in my training going for a more strength related routine on a 3 day basis, im not 100% sure what the full routine will be so i will just post a few sessions whilst i tweak it to my liking 

dropped the weights and upped the poundages

*back*

bb deads

100kg 1x6

114kg 1x6

138kg 1x6

140kg 1x5

power cleans (not done in ages)

40kg 1x6

50kg 1x6

60kg 1x6

64kg 1x6

bb bent over rows

60kg 1x6

80kg 2x6

82.5kg 1x6


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

No pull-ups or pull-downs?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well i was going to finish off with some chin ups, pull ups dont really work with the delt as i cant extend my arms fully, so i end up sort of half doing them

next week i shall add chins in to finish, i was fooked though and my lower back knows i did some work on it last night


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Ace deadlifts Dave. I am working hard on mine too. The road certainly is long


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Ace deadlifts Dave. I am working hard on mine too. The road certainly is long


cheers mate, i pulled that 140 out of the bag last night, im looking to get the power cleans and rows up to a decent weight as well 

the road is everlasting 

im going to sit down and set out some aims once i have the routine sorted, something to aim for


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hey Mr Rave....just thought I'd pop in and say a quick 'hello' :thumb: Looks like your training is going well!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hello mrs tan - thank you for popping in 

yes i am swopping the routien round a little bit trying to get some more impressive figures in my signature i am however still cuttign whilst i decide what route i am going to take on the rugby sense (i need more fitness then size i think at this moment)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Sounds a bit mixed up to me Hun! Cutting...wanting to shift big weights and get fit for rugby rather than big....I'm confused....but that's nothing new  And hey you're a blurk and want it all!x


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

having read back i realise it doesnt really make sense

i am continuing to cut but find that i get better results when i work with a lower rep range and higher weights

i am still continuing the cardio and (when i make my mind up) will be doing two dys of rugby training a week plus three days of weights, and possibly a match at weekends if i get in the team

ive confused myself now :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

That makes a bit more sense....but only a bit lol:whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha erm well i want to keep what muscle i have whilst also reverting to a three day weight training routine

so rather then stick on the 8 reps i was performing (on most exercises) i have dropped the reps to 6 for a few weeks, i may put it back up to 8 reps though

i needed to make a change as i was sort of in a rut of

during the week

go to day work

train

sleep

at weekends

go to second work

train

sleep

so the second job went to give me more time to do other things, i could easily not talk to anyone all week after the hours of 17:30pm, then i was doing the weekend job which i enjoyed but it was the easiest to stop to stop the rot (get socialising, meet people from round here, get a mrs, etc)

also medial tasks were not getting done (cleaning the house, washing clothes, etc) mainly as late nights on the doors at weekends meant i didnt get up till 12 on a saturday and sunday, then it was train and out to work 

something had to change 

however i did nothing tonight, i was supposed to be going down to check the rugby club out and do a bit but then i couldnt decide if i wanted to do union or league so i left it

then i was doing cardio

then i did nothing


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ElfinTan said:


> Sounds a bit mixed up to me Hun! Cutting...wanting to shift big weights and get fit for rugby rather than big....I'm confused....but that's nothing new  And hey you're a blurk and want it all!x


Why not train like a power lifter (basic compounds) and eat like a body builder.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

a bit of a change tonight

*legs and shoulders*

bb squats

88kg 1x8

98kg 1x8

106kg 1x7.5

98kg 1x8

seated db press

23.7kg 1x8

27.2kg 1x8

31.2kg 1x8

33.2kg 1x6

bb good mornings

56kg 1x8

66kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

bb standing calf raises (toes in)

100kg 1x18

120kg 1x18

126kg 1x18


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Loving the .5 rep!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha it would go well with the 23.7kg dumbell press 

well i got to the bottom and didnt get back up, putting 8 would be a lie and 7 would be doing myself out of half a rep hahaha


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha i keep meaning to get my ass into your journal and have a nosey what the craic is with you and dawn

i must get my **** in gear and start getting some posts in journals, seems liek you are going well though


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Aye things are going well....learning patience!

Nice of you to pop in...feeling like Billy No Mates:thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

aww, i thought it was a pretty busy journal as it seemed to be in the top 10 list quite a bit?

i am posting more in journals now so i shall keep an eye on yours


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Probably coz I post sh*te...regularly:whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha im guilty of that also, part of the reason why i have a new username on mt 

give it time and it will be like a fest in there soon


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat bb bench

88kg 1x8

100kg 1x8

104kg 1x6

100kg 1x8

incl bb bench

60kg 1x8

74kg 1x8

80kg 1x6

74kg 1x8

dips

bodyweight 1x10

+5kg 1x10

+8kg 1x10

close grip bench

50kg 1x8

60kg 1x8

68kg 1x8

72kg 1x8


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Dave,

This is in Member's Pics, where are the pics?

STOW


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

page 2 mate theyre not pretty though 

until i get my nokia luna working i cant post new pics anyway 

it's been to the shop once, i am at the parents tomorrow for fathers day so i'll get my usb cable for my sony ericcsson (if it's there) and sort some new pics out to see if any progress has been made (trying to completely re-enact the pics from before)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I have to say the 'lady' in your avatar is probably getting a healthy meal eating Ronald Mc Donald than she would do eating AT Mc Donalds...Less fat and salt and higher protein content! :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha yeah there is a distinct lack of proper meat at the resturants that ronald mcdonald owns 

she seems to be doing alright for meat though (sorry  )


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Dave...do you alternate from one week to the next with BB and DB or do you tend to stick with the BB...?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i tend to stick with the barbell to be honest mainly as i train alone at home, i use the dumbells for overhead presses and occasionally static grips but thats about it (hammer curls and db curls hurt my hand for some reason)

i wouldnt mind doing flat bench using dumbells but i couldnt get enough weight up 

ive read dumbells are better for flat bench and barbells are often better for incline?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Personnaly I think it's another area of great debate...When you get to a point your ready for a switch, try doing a little more DB work, especially on bench...When I went back to training last I had no spotter and did alot of DB work...within a month I had made noticiable gains and was given the comment from a respected frined in the field that I had developed a Bodybuilder type chest rather the a powerlifter and I can only credit that to DB work...just a thought...I went back to page two and took a look at you pics and I think giving that a little chance may help shape your chest which I think you may be looking for...lifts look good too, your doing great, keep it up bro...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

nice one, cheers mate 

yeah my chest is one of my major poor areas, a good deal has gone off it already and it is nowhere near solid so i may need to drop to a pigeon chest and then come back stronger then before

i may give them a go again, possibly on incline to see how it goes, although my incline bench is moving a fair bit more then my flat bench


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You could always come and play with us and have a spotter!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

you on one side loading and dawn on the other? scary stuff especially with dawn shouting "ONE MORE REP!!!!!!"

my chest would instantly become my best bodypart


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

It would...she is scary she is


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Your doin fab Dave :thumb: glad to see you picked the Rugby too............come down to Ninepacks on the train and have a play, once wont hurt 

Lin


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Your doin fab Dave glad to see you picked the Rugby too............come down to Ninepacks on the train and have a play, once wont hurt


cheers for popping in and the kind words 

im going down on tuesday night to see what the deal is and may well take you up on your offer at some point in the future (ie when i learn a few more rules hahaha)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back*

believe me this routine is a killer, particularly back day 

deadlifts

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

130kg 1x6

136kg 1x5

power cleans (minus the squat part, just a little dip)

44kg 1x6

54kg 1x6

64kg 1x6

68kg 1x6

bb bent over rows

60kg 1x6

76kg 1x6

80kg 1x6

84kg 1x6

underhand chins

8,8,6

* i knew i wasnt going to get the same poundage on the deads as i did last week as my lower backs been a bit off

* there may be a bit of a dispute over whether i am actually doing power cleans or not, mrgum posted a pic the other day and im not doing the squat part

* i now feel very very sick


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

davetherave said:


> * i now feel very very sick


Not as sick as I feel reading how fooking strong you are!

mark


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Not as sick as I feel reading how fooking strong you are!
> 
> mark


nice one, cheers mate!

i need some more weight on the cleans and rows, especially as its only for 6 reps

cleans id liek to get to 80kg

rows id like to get to 100kg

wont be easy though


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Sounds like a grueller! Must have ben in tune today...did back too...although your deads are much better than mine...and so they should be:whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha i nearly cried at numerous times, im beginning to think that power cleans may not be a good idea after deads, far too hard 

its either them or shrugs or a bicep isolation exercise at the end of the routine so i might keep them (hoping that i can keep me traps though)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Not having a go stud, but 3 excercises that focus on lower back is a bit much, but that's just me.

Once again, it is just my opinion and that isn't even worth the white back ground I am typing on. 

Three thickening exercises and 1 widening exercise. You are already thick my good man, imo.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I've looked at lots of video of Cleans.

I think it's a Power Clean if you don't do the squat.

I found this on YouTube and I think I am going to try to do it the way he does.






Mark

But I won't be dropping the bar!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i'm doing these, watch the first bit (before the line part) as im not doing the jump

i'm always a bit wary of looking at youtube for bodybuilding as there seems to be some shocking videos on there but the one gum and i posted seem ok (i didnt watch them all though)



> Not having a go stud, but 3 excercises that focus on lower back is a bit much, but that's just me.
> 
> Once again, it is just my opinion and that isn't even worth the white back ground I am typing on.
> 
> Three thickening exercises and 1 widening exercise. You are already thick my good man, imo.


i am thick in the intelligance side of things, i would be impressed if i am thick in the bodybuilding sense as well 

your opinion means a lot mate, and i am possibly starting to think that it may be too much as it is crippling me a fair deal, and as far as i know deads and power cleans hit most of the same areas in the same way, i love doing power cleans though 

the problem i have with widening exercises (pulls/chins) is that i cant really get the full benefit from them as my delt doesnt allow me to

i cant go fully extended in terms of arms so i sort of do half chins

if i join a gym i will have to revert to the lat machine

winger, please let me know what solution you were thinking of to my little exercise dilema as it will most certainly be appriciated


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

just had a quick look at the pics on page 2 again and i took some more last night, i have definately lost weight, luckily some of it has come off my love handles so yay!!! 

i have the pics on my phone, theyre not down to the abs just yet though and i need to find my damn cable (as i cant see mto get my other phone fixed  )

as soon as i can i shall put some new ones up (it's been about 3 months i think)


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

So you've lost your muffin top, well done chuck :thumb :I'm a half eaten muffin, but catchin you up :laugh:

Lin x


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha i wouldnt say "lost" i would say am "losing" 

give it time though


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

tonight is the night, off down the rugby club at 7 so i shall see what the craic is 

bit nervous but i shall see how i get on and will post later on if i havnt snapped my neck or something :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right i went down and did my usual limp lettuce thing of stood and watched for about 40 minutes, they were doing touch rugby so i was watching and learning, then an older fella went for a pi55 (walked past me) and asked if i wanted to join in, spoke to us for a bit, etc and was very friendly

i explained id never played before and he said the best way was to jump in and have a go, so fcuk it i thought and got on

as it was going on some of the older ones were teaching me where to stand, where to run, etc and yes you guessed it the first thing i did was get hit in the face with the ball 

caught it though and carried on running which may have gone down well, most of the other team was young lads and skinny wiley ones, most of our team were old men so it was a good half hour or so, i enjoyed it

afterwards one of the lads spent a few minutes showin me how to throw, etc and the same fella who spoke to me first was trying to convince me to play as hooker because of my lack of neck and big shoulders, i dont think so though 

i said id go back next tuesday (will be the same sort of thing) and apparantly pre-season starts on 16th july, so they said they would put me with the 4th team (thank god) and see where im at, the same fella said that i picked it up fast enough for my first time, but im too quiet on the pitch (this will change when i know them trust me)

so yeah in the end a sucessfull night


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it.

That delt problem sounds bad. What have you tried (physio??)

mark


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> That delt problem sounds bad. What have you tried (physio??)
> 
> ...


i hope that no beginners are reading this......................

last summer i was doing two days of boxing training and 4 days of weights training per week (back&biceps, chest&triceps, shoulders and legs) fitting them all around each other and two jobs

looking back now i know that it was too much, i should have done 2 or 3 days of weights because looking back my shoulders were getting hit 5 days a week, the only days they were not gettign hit were back and bicep day and rest day (all 2 of them)

because with boxing you throw hundreds of jabs per session, and even if you are not throwing you don't drop your hands, so if you did 30 minutes of three minute rounds on the bags you're arms take a kicking, especially off the heavy bag

i sacked the boxing off about 2 weeks before i went away and sacked the weights off at the same time (i think) however whilst i was away on some occasions i couldnt put suncreme on my left shoulder, not even the front delt part as my arm wouldnt "work"

magaluff halfway through a lads supping holiday was no time to get this seen to so technically i should have got it sorted when i got back, as soon as i got back, but talk whilst away was often of training and i wanted to get back up to 16 stone again (which i did)

i never got the delt looked at, that was in spetember and i can do *all* exercises apart from

fully extended pulls/chins (i can do half ones)

one arm db rows

i was going to get it seen to at a physio at bolton football club about 2 months ago but if they said i couldnt train, id have to have time off the doors and at the time this was not an option financially, the pain i get is a shooting pain, and it is either

a laburm (?) tear

a rotator cuff injury

an impingement syndrome

nothing

so this story basically comes down to my retardedness


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Well, hope you get it sorted. My wife had an impingement (left shoulder) and had the operation (bits ground off her clavicle). Before she had the op her arm often went cold and she had that type of pain that isn't sharp but is exhausting. Can't say it was a total success, but somewhat better.

All the best

Mark


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Well, hope you get it sorted. My wife had an impingement (left shoulder) and had the operation (bits ground off her clavicle). Before she had the op her arm often went cold and she had that type of pain that isn't sharp but is exhausting. Can't say it was a total success, but somewhat better.
> 
> All the best


yeah i have done some research on shoulder impingements and the pain doesnt sound liek the one described, so she had her shoulder socket shaved?

how was her recovery, etc

and how did she develop it (tennis, weights, boxing, etc)?

sorry ot ask 20 questions mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> winger, please let me know what solution you were thinking of to my little exercise dilema as it will most certainly be appriciated


First off loved the video of the power cleans and look at how perfect her form was.

I like to do 2 widening and 2 thickening. I think pulling from different angles is good imo. The back is the biggest sheet of muscle so it needs more work.

Have you seen the movie, "I am legend" with Will Smith. Did you notice how he didn't do a full range of motion? If you didn't see the movie click






I personally don't go all the way down either but I go allot deeper that Will does. When you don't go all the way down it kind of spreads the lats out and that is what you want.

Another excercse that I have not tried but sounds promising is strap lots of weights to your waist and strap your grip and hang for as long as you can with a very wide grip. That should (in theory) give you a wide back.

For every study that says wide grip gives you a wide back comes a study that says wide grip doesn't matter.

My take is that it does.

As for cleans and deads, do cleans on shoulder day and space out your back day and shoulder day. Any questions?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Chuffed as mintballs you joined in with the rugby Dave :thumb: Go and see someone about your shoulder it could get worse if not....I damaged mine doing ninja death rolls :laugh: about 2 years ago, left it for a few weeks then ended up in a+e I'd torn the tendons and ligaments where the clavicle meets the shoulder socket, they didn't do anything though :cursing: so went to a private sports physio, he said also I'd caught tendon/ligament or possibly muscle under my scapula and around the shoulder socket, my arm and shoulder is still tight but not as bad as it was, but I do continue to get a warm sickly feeling behind the scapula, it makes me want to try and get my hand underneath and pull it, it's so frustratin.

Must go back to physio and get contorted ouch....................I can get you the number of the guy near me if you like 

Lin x


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

They don't know why it happened - Horse riding? Carrying big fat babies in front slings? They said she was very young (34) for it just to be wear and tear. They went in (keyhole) through three different places on the shoulder, front back and side. The first week it was very sore but you have to get it moving pretty much immediately, so she only used the sling when going out so people would keep their distance and not bump into her. The recovery was longer than we thought - six weeks off work. Loads of physio. She was able to drive after about four weeks. It isn't better, same symptoms remain but to a lesser degree. It's ok some days, but on damp days she still has this dull ache. The little finger and one next to it are often very cold, in fact that whole hand seems colder generally. They wondered if there was a problem in the neck (as this is what usually affects the hand) but an MRI revealed nothing. Even with the physio and some light weights during the months after the op, that arm remains significantly weaker, and although you can't really tell, she is conscious that the muscle tone is different to that in the other arm.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> First off loved the video of the power cleans and look at how perfect her form was.
> 
> I like to do 2 widening and 2 thickening. I think pulling from different angles is good imo. The back is the biggest sheet of muscle so it needs more work.
> 
> ...


what you say makes sense mate and is kind of what i was suspecting you would come up with 

i havnt seen i am legend but i have watched the clip you posted and i go a bit deeper but may consider keeping on doing them how i am and adding more weight, i have been doing them underhand for a few weeks as i struggle to stop on overhands (and go too far and fook me delt up)

my arms go to just past an l shape (if that makes sense) when i say past i mean a bit lower then an l shape would be

one option may be to eliminate good mornings and do power cleans then (after squats) but my lower back is always fooked after squats, this is the main reason why i dont do stiff leg deads, so i may have to drop them again

and yeah i was surprised that the first videon on your tube when you type in "power cleans" was a good one, ususally it takes a while to find a suitable video 



> Chuffed as mintballs you joined in with the rugby Dave Go and see someone about your shoulder it could get worse if not....I damaged mine doing ninja death rolls about 2 years ago, left it for a few weeks then ended up in a+e I'd torn the tendons and ligaments where the clavicle meets the shoulder socket, they didn't do anything though so went to a private sports physio, he said also I'd caught tendon/ligament or possibly muscle under my scapula and around the shoulder socket, my arm and shoulder is still tight but not as bad as it was, but I do continue to get a warm sickly feeling behind the scapula, it makes me want to try and get my hand underneath and pull it, it's so frustratin.
> 
> Must go back to physio and get contorted ouch....................I can get you the number of the guy near me if you like
> 
> Lin x


sounds nasty 

the problem now is that if i go and they say to have a rest there goes the rugby though - i am glad i got stuck in and next week i can do the full game (now i know a few of them)

a few of the younger peopel there were big but carrying a lot of fat so i should get a game straight off, however fat peopel who just run and get taken to ground could be handy, so at the moment i may end up on the wing, or balsl to it hooker

im not afraid of digs (doors, boxing, etc) but i'll see what the digs at rugby are like, it may be worth taking more digs if it means less running (ie if i went on the wing) hahaha

pre-season training starts in 4 weeks so ive got a bit of time to get down each week and do the same as last night, and a part of me cant wait which may sound daft as i only did 30 minutes, but ive also got 4 weeks to get as many rules learned as possible



> They don't know why it happened - Horse riding? Carrying big fat babies in front slings? They said she was very young (34) for it just to be wear and tear. They went in (keyhole) through three different places on the shoulder, front back and side. The first week it was very sore but you have to get it moving pretty much immediately, so she only used the sling when going out so people would keep their distance and not bump into her. The recovery was longer than we thought - six weeks off work. Loads of physio. She was able to drive after about four weeks. It isn't better, same symptoms remain but to a lesser degree. It's ok some days, but on damp days she still has this dull ache. The little finger and one next to it are often very cold, in fact that whole hand seems colder generally. They wondered if there was a problem in the neck (as this is what usually affects the hand) but an MRI revealed nothing. Even with the physio and some light weights during the months after the op, that arm remains significantly weaker, and although you can't really tell, she is conscious that the muscle tone is different to that in the other arm.


also sounds nasty mate,

my sister had some cartlidge shaved off her knee a bit ago and they ballsed it up, so it has not been right since, but to be fair it is better then it was (she had to walk up hills backwards) so i imagine it may be the same sort of thing?

phew my journal has become a depressing place with all this injury talk, its a good job i am not a hypocondriac 

cheers for popping in folks


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i still train before people begin to forget that this is a weights-related journal 

tonight i decided to wear different trainers and also my nike popper trackie bottoms from years ago, i remembered why i stopped wearing them though, this was for two reasons (both not a problem as i train at home)

a) there is a massive tear in the ar5e, i remember this from my running days when i used to a cold ar5e and didn't know why 

B) when you squat all of the poppers burst (well the ones down to the straps anyway) so you end up squatting just in your pants and watching a near naked dave squat is not attractive 

workout follows

*legs and shoulders *(on a 4x6 rep range)

squats

90kg 1x6

104kg 1x6

108kg 1x6

114kg 1x6 <matches pb 

seated db press

25.2kg 1x6

31.2kg 1x6

33.2kg 2x6

standing bb calf raises (toes in)

110kg 1x18

126kg 1x18

130kg 1x18

* no good mornings as i am startign to brick it a bit about these, i know 60odd kg is not a lot but i am wary of going too heavy with them

* i may move power cleans from back day to after seated db presses but this may be asking too much (my back is wrecked after squats) so it may be sldl's again


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right as some may have seen in daves journal i have some aims that i am aiming to hit, some are conservative and achievable, some are possbily not, all are aiming for reps though

deadlifts 160kg

squats 120kg

flat bench press 120kg

overhead press bodyweight


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

your squat aim is very close mate!

i reckon you'll get it easy just try not to tire the legs out too much before you go for it e.g. start heavier

good luck dave!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Glad rugby went well mate. Keep it up.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Cool...we have the same goal for squats lol! You're much closer than me though! :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Cool...we have the same goal for squats lol! You're much closer than me though!


believe me with these legs i am nowhere near achieving my aim



> Glad rugby went well mate. Keep it up.


yeah it sounds weird but im looking forward to tuesday, im also looking forward to pre-season training where after a few weeks i will hopefully know the lads and will revert back to the dave that works the doors (ie isnt quiet)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

keep this to yourself but i am skipping training today due to being off out tonight 

i'll train mon, wed, fri with rugby tue

i've just realised a problem that i may have coming up, once pre-season training starts, at the moment im looking at having to do the following

sun rest

mon legs

tue rugby

wed back

thu rugby

fri chest and tri

sat match


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

training yes i remembered what it is 

i experimented with dumbells as recommended but i didnt really get on with them 

*chest and triceps*

flat db bench

21.2kg 1x8

23.2kg 1x8

25.2kg 1x12

27.2kg 1x8

incl bb bench

64kg 1x8

76kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

84kg 1x8 just

dips

bodyweight 1x8

+8kg 1x8

+10kg 1x10

close grip bench

52kg 1x8

64kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

72.5kg 1x7


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

davetherave said:


> training yes i remembered what it is
> 
> i experimented with dumbells as recommended but i didnt really get on with them
> 
> ...


How come chuck?? stability? my arms were waving all over the place when first started to use them, but having a weakness in the left side means using the BB I'll fail earlier with the left, DB's I can work differently (that's when I remember to stop before I hit myself on the head :whistling: )

Lin x


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hey hey!

i had a few problems with the dumbells, mainly my own fault and probably all solvable

a) i did the first three sets with my palms facing inwards and didnt really feel it, depite the very very light weights i at leat expected to feel it due to it being a different movement, i did feel it on the 12 set

i then reverted to the proper way for 4 

B) i dont know how to get them up effectively without buying cathchers

c) i dont know how to place them down again afterwards

so all in all i need to educate myself in the ways of db benching


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

tag rugby again tonight,

nice and sweaty did 90 minutes, no break and went in various positions, mainly in defence in the centre which i assume is a hooker type position, i did ok considering im hopeless (if that makes sense  )

they also put me on the wing for a bit but after one good run i was fooked and my legs were fooked for the next half an hour 

good fun though, spoke to a few others and got stuck in from the beginning this week unlike the tart that went last week


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> they also put me on the wing for a bit but


Not to be mistaken for winger. :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

DOM city today from last night i am still planning on training though, i'm not sure if the back and bicep session will be sucessful though due to sore quads (upper part)and lower back


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back, biceps and traps

deadlifts

90kg 1x6

114kg 1x6

124kg 1x6

130kg 1x6

underhand chins

3x10

barbell bent over rows

60kg 1x8

70kg 2x8

74kg 1x8

barbell shrugs

100kg 1x8

120kg 1x8

130kg 1x8

* left it there

* not bad effort really seen as i have been walking round like john wayne today, i worked out where i did it, i was wearing trainers as i dont have any boots yet and when it got slippy through rain i went a over t twice, both times basically doing the splits

that might be why the top of my quads are killing me, that or running on the hard ground


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

new one today i'm going to train legs today and hope that i do not get any grief when it comes to rugby on tuesday

im thinking of doing legs on a saturday for a few weeks but if i get in the team and start getting matches i'll have to change this and do chest and triceps before match day

it's all a bit on it's head at the moment

definately training legs today though


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

squats

92kg 1x6

106kg 1x6

112kg 1x6

116kg 1x5.5 <<<PB POUNDAGE 

standing military press (6ft bar)

57.5kg 1x6

67.5kg 1x6

69.5kg 1x6

72.5kg 1x6 <<<PB POUNDAGE 

power cleans (no squat part, just slight dip)

40kg 1x6

50kg 1x6

64kg 1x6

70kg 1x6 <<<PB POUNDAGE 

* fooking knackered now, PB city though - i'll double check on the power clean one though as its the only one im not 100% sure on

* military presses for first time since 3rd june

* i thought id knackered my hip on the second set of squats as i heard a loud snap, i decided to still try and get up and managed a few more reps, as soon as i racked the weight i realised the tie on my trackies had snapped, i was relieved hahaha 

* nothing like some topless lifting to show you how much weight you need to lose


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Congratulations Dave!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

cheers mate i was well buzzin with it not bad if you ignore the fact that my previous bests were for reps of 8 or 10 and these are for 6

but pb's are pb's and especially when cutting


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

nice one dave! hitting a new PB is always a good buzz! keep it up!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> nice one dave! hitting a new PB is always a good buzz! keep it up!


cheers pal, nice one for popping in and ta for joining the fb group


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat bb bench

90kg 1x8

100kg 1x8

102kg 1x8 (just)

94kg 1x6

incl bb bench

64kg 1x8

80kg 1x8 (just)

70kg 1x8

82kg 1x6

dips (leaning forward)

bodyweight 1x8

+10kg 1x8

+12kg 1x8

* i didnt do the close grip bench today as i could feel a bit of movement at the part where the neck goes into the delt on the third set of dips, so i thought i would play it safe,

* i thought about doign some skulls but then remembered that i cant get the catchers right

* im going to drop both the bench presses down and come back stronger


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training

unbenown to me it was actual training and not the touch rugby i was expecting [  ]

at a bit of a dis-advantage due to having no boots, heres what we did

i turned up half an hour late so not sure what they did till half 7, stretching i think as i jogged up, we did

*some sprint, hit training type thing, in pairs, one lies on their back holding a ball, the other tries to nick it, then they run to the first line and back, repeat until the 5th line which is the full length of the pitch, then swop over

* some passing work

* some ruck work, in teams of 4/5 you have three groups holding pads

4 in the two outside team, three in the inside one, so you start off as your five (we had five) running into each of the five trying to get the ball, closed my eyes on the first go then i found my bollocks [  ]

bit nerve racking though as i did not have a gumshield, you did each group twice (so six time in all) taking them mainly on my nose [  ] then swopped over

nothing quite prepares you for the first teams prop forward, all (i'll guess) 22 stone of him launching at you, and my shoulder is bruised to fcuk, didnt have any foot grip due to having no studs, i also need to learn to keep my chin down as i took a lot on my chin (not good with a former broken mandible and no gum shield)

and to be fair i dont think i would have done anyway [  ]

* some work where you split into two teams, two lie down and then one jumps over them (two footed) and then lies down, you do this going up a hill, we did this 4 times each (after the first time you run back down and do it again) i sucessfully managed to jump on the same lads knees three times [&:]

its a bit of fun watching big fat 20 odd stone lads juumping near to your manhood whilst wearing boots and blades [  ]

* then did 30 minutes of tag rugby, cracking try scored by me [  ]

enjoyed it and it was a good buzz [  ]


----------



## Noobus (May 11, 2008)

Nice one Glad your enjoying it . Which team do you train with and is it union or league ?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Nice one Glad your enjoying it . Which team do you train with and is it union or league ?


bolton rugby union club mate, about 5 miles away from my gaff

i had a bit of a dilemma prior to starting doing the whole union v league thing, eventually deciding on bolton union club as there is a 4th team

sore today but i will see how i get on with tonights back, trap and bi session and then tomorrow nights rugby sesh again


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back, traps and biceps*

i felt proper rough before this session, couldnt explain it but just had no energy, as soon as i got in the gym i started sweating like a mad man, and i mean sweating, it was also DOM city after last night 

deads

92kg 1x6

108kg 1x6

130kg 1x6

134kg 1x6

close grip pulls

3x8

bent over bb rows

i didnt do these as i was feeling that bad

bb shrugs

104kg 1x8

124kg 1x8

128kg 1x8

134kg 1x8

i then decided to shave my head and have now realised that it is as spotty as it has ever been, not good when you have no hair at all (had to use the clippers as the razor spreads them) i am now right royally ****ed off and may cry


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Stop being nesh!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Stop being nesh!


hahaha so your not a fan of men in touch with their feminine side i take it?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha im right today, still got some bad guts thing that makes me have absoloutley no energy at about 3pm, i teh nstruggle to get any sort of energy after that, i think it is connected to my head and bad guts

or maybe i am just trying to do too much all at once 

i am at rugby again tonight i will see what levels of energy i have, and if i do not have any about 10 minutes before i go out i may do some n.o-explode to help (this should be at about 18:30 so possibly too late if i want to sleep tonight)

dave


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training tonight

more ball work, it was a very poor turnout tonight so it was all training together but because there was less there if you didnt really know what you were doing you stood out like a sore thumb, so there were a few of the first team lads getting pi55ed off and storming off being a bit bitchy

but we all have to start somewhere i suppose

we finished off with touch rugby again and i have a lot more respect for the lads who teach you as the game is going on, competitiveness is not a problem but if you have not seen someone before chances are they are not a first teamer 

me and the other bigger lad (who is also new) were talking to one of the trainers again after and he reckons we're looking at front wingers or another position (i forget the name of)

the other lad looks about 22 stone and carrying a fair amount of bf but looks STRONG, big galves on him, so the trainer was explaining he will be no good at sprinting but he will be handy in other positions, he said more or less the same to me but he noticed that i can sprint

he commented on our shoulders, arms and chest 

didn't enjoy it as much tonight but i shall be back 

the trainer said that he would get the scrum machine out on saturday but i dont know if i can get down (i could do with getting some boots as things like sprinting are a problem and i think this is part of the reason why my quads are crippling me)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

davetherave said:


> hahaha so your not a fan of men in touch with their feminine side i take it?


You read me like a book:thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> You read me like a book


hahaha i was nowhere near crying just had loads of 5hit going on all at once, stuff at work, feel rough all the time and struggling to fit my training round my rugby training

all sorted now, im back to my cheery self


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Get a gum shield before you do anymore impact work.

You will only knock those front teeth out once.

S


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Get a gum shield before you do anymore impact work.
> 
> You will only knock those front teeth out once.
> 
> S


yeah good point mate, i took it on thursday (got a single one that i used for boxing) but we didnt need it for what we were doing

the good thing about trainign in gum shields is that it teaches you how to cope when you are knackered and wearing one, eg in a game

this is what we did at boxing, when on he bags you wear it so when youre knackered you're still biting down on it 

planning on getting some boots today


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

we have boots 

only got one pair at the moment, i need to get some cheap mouldies as well

i got these, didnt want to spend loads of money

http://www.prosportuk.com/detail/7/179/2630


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

squats

96kg 1x6

108kg 1x6

115kg 1x6

118kg 1x6 <<<PB 

military press

51.5kg 1x8

57.5kg 1x8

61.5kg 1x8

65.5kg 1x8

power cleans

40kg 1x8

44kg 1x8

46kg 1x8

48kg 1x8

* i need to get the weights up on the power cleans and military presses, i did more last week but it was oonly for 6 reps

* buzzing with the squats though


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Congratulations Dave. :thumb:

mark


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

went to the doctors today to see the nurse as i've changed my doctors

got weighed and im down to 14 stone (in clothes) which means im about 13 stone 7

which to be honest is bad as im nowhere near seeing my abs


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Well that sucks...Don't forget scales are differant...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Well that sucks...Don't forget scales are differant...


yeah i may put some new pics on tonight as i suffer with seeing different things in the mirror

my love handles have shrunk but not as much as they should of

damn me for not doing cardio


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, but what time of day was it? What had you eaten/ drank etc. I am always loads more in the evening than I am in the morning - one of the reasons I try to only weigh myself on Monday mornings.

Anyway, Dave, the rugby will sort you out for cardio.

mark


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Very good progress Dave, enjoyed reading your journal


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

davetherave said:


> yeah i may put some new pics on tonight as i suffer with seeing different things in the mirror
> 
> my love handles have shrunk but not as much as they should of
> 
> damn me for not doing cardio


Don't be so hard on yourself, you didn't put the blubber on over night chuckle, it'll be the same coming off 

Do your cardio, and eat sensibly .........give the beer to me :thumb: :thumb :

Lin xx


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Yeah, but what time of day was it? What had you eaten/ drank etc. I am always loads more in the evening than I am in the morning - one of the reasons I try to only weigh myself on Monday mornings.
> 
> Anyway, Dave, the rugby will sort you out for cardio.
> 
> mark


yeah i was on a bit of a downer earlier on but to be honest i dont think i am that light yet so what you say may be what happenned 



> Very good progress Dave, enjoyed reading your journal


cheers pal  welcome to the journal of hope 



> Don't be so hard on yourself, you didn't put the blubber on over night chuckle, it'll be the same coming off
> 
> Do your cardio, and eat sensibly .........give the beer to me
> 
> Lin xx


hahaha funny story, i told the nurse i drink 2 units of ale a week today, im not lying as i did until i gave the doors up six weeks ago, im just a bit slow 

yeah good point on the cardio


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat bb bench

84kg 1x8

94kg 1x8

104kg 1x7

106kg 1x5

* shouldnt have upped after set 3

incl bb bench

66kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

86kg 1x8

88kg 1x4  <<<PB Poundage

* the 88kg is a pb poundage but i will put the 86kg in my signature 

dips

bodyweight 1x8

bodyweight + 10kg 1x8

bodyweight + 15kg 1x8

close grip bench

54kg 1x8

66kg 1x8

72kg 1x8

73kg 1x8


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Dave how long have you been on your current routine...?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dave, I love the way you are progressing. You have so many PB's on your journal. Keep up the good work and don't change a thing.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Dave how long have you been on your current routine...?


about two weeks 

i was on my other one for about two years, changing the odd exercise here and there, i've been dabbling but been on the routine as it is for 1-2 weeks



> Dave, I love the way you are progressing. You have so many PB's on your journal. Keep up the good work and don't change a thing.


cheers pal, i'm loving training at the moment but am seeing a few reps of 3 or 4 so i may need to stop chasing weights so fast and just let it come

i'll be interested to see what happens eventually when i up the food intake 

dave


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training tonight giving my new boots a run out

hoping it rains a bit so i don't end up with blisters all over the place (i don't have any mouldies yet so am playing in studs)

it did rain earlier on today though i think


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

yay! we have blisters and big buggers at that, cold water (in the bottom of the bath) is my new best friend

i think before thursdays session i will have to get plastered up (not drunk  ) and wear two pairs of footie socks (if i can get my boots on)

tonight was fun and at times a little bit gay

i can't remember all of the drills, etc but some were as follows

1) splitting up into teams of four, two lads either suplex a big round (tackle) bag or peoples elbow a pad, taking it in turns - while two are doing this the other two are sprinting to one touchline and back, then to the next one (further away) until they have run to all six touchlines, the last being the full length of the pitch then swop with the other two lads

2) splitting into two's - one lad tackles the bag and stands up, the other lad holds the bag, until you get to the first touchline, then sprint back and swop over (hope that makes sense)

3) straight after this he split the lads into two teams, one lot lay on the floor, jumped to their feet, backheeled about 15 yards, lay down, jumped up, ran forwards 15 yards, lay down, jumped up, ran forwards and tackled the bag (from before) we did this six times and then swopped over

4) splitting into four groups and doin g a HIT type turn face direction and passing to the next lad, then waiting in line, good for a breather as there is about 5 lads infront of you

5) splitting into groups of about 5 (i think we had 7) and three sprint to the other side of the pitch (full length) and back holding hands (the other 4 keep a look out for jeremy beadle) then one of the three runs back with another two, so basically you run to the end of the pitch and back about 6 times holding (different) peoples hands which was nice

first the trainer said split up into groups with peoiple of similar build so i got with 4 of the biggest lads, then we got split up 

the idea is to build a team and the fitter one (or one that is fresher) pulls the others along

6) about 30 minutes of touch rugby, no trys for me this week, a few good catches and a few bad passes, ended up on the wing as some of the lads have a game coming up in 7's (they dont all play this) so we let them play in the positions they will be playing in, also believe me it is very hard to run with blisters 

7) stretching then home

enjoyed the session, did most of it with a gum shield in which means i talk like a special but inbetween exercises/drills i was holding it


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

forgot to mention that the first match is apparantly around the beginning of september

so plenty of time to get he fitness up (which was not as bad as i expected in most of it today, it is still bad in parts though)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> so i may need to stop chasing weights so fast and just let it come


That is very insightful you big stud. But if you are gaining you might as well see how long it will last till your plateau. :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> That is very insightful you big stud. But if you are gaining you might as well see how long it will last till your plateau.


yeah good point also the plateu should have hit weeks ago imo so lets see how long it take


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and traps*

deads

94kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

114kg 1x6

117kg 1x6

underhand chins (partial)

b/w 1x8

b/w + 4kg 2x8

bb bent over rows

60kg 1x8

66kg 1x6

72kg 1x6

76kg 1x6

bb shrugs

104kg 1x8

126kg 1x8

130kg 1x8

134kg 1x8

* shocking weights on the deads, after the 4th set i worked it out thinking it would be at least 130kg if not more (i dont work it out before as i get all worried  ) not impressed with this though

* toi be honest im not impressed with the whole session as a whole


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

i get days like this mate!

good shrugs mind!

i find traps hard to work, can never feel hitting them i just go by maximum weight without loosing form and then volume train them


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> i get days like this mate!
> 
> good shrugs mind!


yeah i think its something to do with the fact im training the day after a rugby session, i cant see any other way of moving the weights round though, i'll have to have a think

to put it in persepctive on most days i am either hitting pb's or very close to matching them today looking at

todays weight/personal best it looks liek this

deadlift

117kg / 140kg (a month ago)

shrugs

134kg / 160kg

rows are there or there abouts, may be about 10kg down

there is also the possibility that i have written the deadlift plates down wrong, maybe i am clutching at straws though


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

do you still feel the same in terms of frame of mind?

maybe low on carbs perhaps? if ive had a low carb day i wont lift my true ability


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training

it seems tuesdays are the main fitness day and thursdays are more about technique, passing, etc

i think this is the plan but tonight was not exactly easy on the fitness side, it didnt help that i couldnt run due to the blister which rubbed everytime i ran, this put me a bit off the pace which is bad in HIT training, tonight session included

1) ball work, catch the ball run to the next man and back before it gets round the four of you (in a square) - about 6 drills of this

2) sprinting half the lengtrh of the pitch - did this about 5 times, i sat one out though as i was in agony, on most i just went on adrenalin [8D]

3) an exercise where you run past four lads, set at a set distance apart, the first lad throws it you eun onto the pass and give it back to them, then move onto the next lad - we did this twice then swopped but i somehow didnt get to be the lad who threw the ball then so i ended up doing it another 4 times before i got to do it (and have a rest) [  ]

4) running and popping the ball to one side constantly (popping is just throwing the ball into the air for the next man to catch), doign this constantly for about 50 yeards, then coming back (4 of you)

5) doing the same as 4) but doign a few different things, the first man does a front roll and pops the ball, the next man catches it and side passes it to the next man, he puts it down, the next man pops it, then your back to the front rolls

6) a bit of three man scrumming, learning who does what, who stands where and how to kee pyour head up

7) a few lifts, learning how to pick people up, like you see when they go up for the ball, learnign who stands where and who does what

good session, good fun [  ]


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> do you still feel the same in terms of frame of mind?
> 
> maybe low on carbs perhaps? if ive had a low carb day i wont lift my true ability


to be honest i think i'll just put it down to a bad sesh mate, i didnt have much energy so maybe need to find a pump product that i can take that doesnt keep me awake for so long (n.o-explode keeps me awake for 5-6 hours which is bad when you train at night)

see what happens next week, if the same happens i might swop some of the days around


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i was going to get some new cold pics up tonight but i am bloated as fook

so i may either do it at the same time next week or take some just before the season starts (about 5 weeks away) where i should be in ok shape (hopefully)

dave


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right well its ****ing it down so i wont be popping down to watch the sevens match thats going on, i wanted to go as the lads are out of the third and fourth teams so realistically i should be playing with them sometime soon

i dont mind training in the rain but standing there not being able to drink cos im driving isnt really my cup of tea today, if i could get a lift down it would be different and i would get pi55ed [  ]

i'll train legs later on [  ]


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

squats

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

119kg 1x6

122kg 1x5 < PB GET IN!!!

barbell military press

53.5kg 1x8

59.5kg 1x8

63.5kg 1x8

66kg 1x8

power cleans

40kg 1x8

48kg 1x8

50kg 1x8

54kg 1x8

* i took some inappropriate close ups of my traps which i will put up at some point for you all to laugh at


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i'll get some proper pics (chest, belly, legs, calves, back, etc) when the bloat has subsided a bit

then i am thinking of some more as the season starts (start of september) and some around christmas time


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Nice traps. Your head looks a bit weird though


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Nice traps. Your head looks a bit weird though


hahaha the amazing colour changing head? 

feels like ages since i last trained but im going in today, not sure yet whether im going to do my usual chest and ricep session or if im going to try back and traps and see if i have more luck (after last weeks disaster)

cheers for popping in

and cheers cellrat


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat barbell bench press

86kg 1x8

92kg 1x8

100kg 1x8

108kg 1x5 <<< FOOK ME GET IN PB 

incline barbell bench press

68kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

86kg 1x8

88kg 1x8 <<< PB 

dips

bodyweight 1x8

bodyweight + 13kg 1x8

bodyweight + 17kg < PB 

close grip bench press

54kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

72.5kg 1x8

74kg 1x8

* i hope to god the close grip bench press is a pb, if so this was a perfect session


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training, fook me it was harder then hard, they told us at the end that the yrun this circuit twice a year at most as it is that hard, and believe me it was

mainly invlolved the usual warm up (which i missed most of due to being late)

and then a few circuits of various hit type training

then we stretched off and split up into about 8 different exercises, 5 in each group

you do each exercise for 2 minutes, have 30 seconds rest then move on, until you have done all of the 8 (or 9) once,

then you have 2 minutes rest and do three sprints (there and back) with 30 seconds rest inbetween them

then it is back to the circuit (the circuits total 14 minutes of work not including rests)

3 sprints

then another circuit

not easy

the circuits were things like

lunging for 2 minutes

bunny hoipping for 2 minutes

sprinting for 2 minutes

jumps for 2 minutes (forwards over bags)

jumps for 2 minutes sideways over a bag and back

two running and passing exercises (2 minutes each)

erm cant remember the others 

i got a blister again (it was nearly healed) but i decided to tie my boots that tight that the circulation stopped to my feet, this helped 

my ankles need to be a bit more flexible though it wasn't really happenning on the sprints


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Aren't circuits ****, totally hate them :laugh: to make your skin harder on your feet over time wee wee on them it does work :thumb:

Lin xx


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> to make your skin harder on your feet over time wee wee on them it does work


should i post a video of me trying to pi55 on my own ankle?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

davetherave said:


> should i post a video of me trying to pi55 on my own ankle?


If that's what floats your boat davey boy fill your boots :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Lin x


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

literally


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

davetherave said:


> should i post a video of me trying to pi55 on my own ankle?





davetherave said:


> literally


 :whistling: :whistling: :w00t:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

now should i turn this into a journal of smut and golden showers?

theyre easier then lifting those heavy weight things


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well sure enough i have fooked my right ankle up last night, it feels like it wants to crack, but when i do crack it it canes and then goes back to the knackered feeling

my boots (wore boots to help) were crippling me 

so i have about an hour to decide whether i am training tonight, looking at the fact that it would be back and traps i may give it a miss (deadlifts always get my ankles as it is), also my hand is not 100% in terms of grip

so sensible option may be to give it a miss, am i sensible though?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training, yay!

retard dave needs to learn that when he is carrying a potentialy serious injury he should skip training as well as the gym

i was running normally with the lft foot but on the toes of my right foot as my ankle was caning me, i should have ducked as i could only really give it about 75% on some exercises

it didnt help when i took a boot on the inside (the outside was hurting) which was nice, i rested for a bit 

it was handy though as all ball handling, passing, pad work, etc can only be good


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right tomorrow night will be my first weights session since the 14th july and i cant wait to get back in

the ankle is about 90% now, it may be good enough for back day and will be good enough for a chest session, but not for a leg session yet, well a good leg session anyway

i cant go today or i will end up going twice in a row, so i may give back and traps a go tomorrow and see how crippled i am come rugby on tuesday

plan for the week looks like this

*monday* back, biceps and traps

*tuesday* rugby training (fitness session)

*wednesday* chest and triceps

*thursday* rugby (technique session)

*friday* legs and shoulders


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back in the james

*back and traps*

deadlifts

94kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

120kg 1x6

130kg 1x6

underhand partial range of motion chins

bodyweight 1x8

bodyweight +4kg 2x8

barbell bent over rows

62kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

74kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

plate pinches holding x1 10kg plate (smooth in each hand)

52 seconds

44 seconds

45 seconds

* i'm a lot happier with the deadlifts tonight, the last session (12 days ago) was shocking


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> barbell bent over rows
> 
> 62kg 1x8
> 
> ...


Nice weight my good man, do you use straps and a belt?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Nice weight my good man, do you use straps and a belt?


no, and no 

cheers pal, i was aiming to get to about 80kg on the rows so was buzzing last night, bloody hard work though after deadlifts, hence i only did static holds and not shrugs


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice deads Dave! Hope your head was spinning after!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

awesome progress mate!

i bet that back chest and bi's day is a killer, thats if i read it right


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training,

fitness session but involved a lot of ballwork

it was up at the top of the field so loads of midgies and little leeches to contend with, i think i need some anti-midgie spray

i took some dig on my nose, mouth, ribs and arm, my arms still dead but my nose and everything else are ok

i didnt stay for the last 15-20 minutes which was tag reugby as i was gettign eaten alive and i was absoloutely fooked

good session


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> awesome progress mate!
> 
> i bet that back chest and bi's day is a killer, thats if i read it right


alright mate 

i think chest gets hit during chins yeah, it's not meant to include chest exercises but it's unavoidable with chins/pulls in there

i usually do shrugs in place of the plate pinches

shrugs are not really meant to be in a strength based routine but it's took me years to get them to grow so i dont want to lose them, also figure big traps will be good for rugby



> Nice deads Dave! Hope your head was spinning after!


no spinning of the head though, there was a loud "fook me!!!" and flat fingers, to be honest i didnt think i would hit the 130kg (i struggled with about 110kg two weeks before) but after i had done them i thought i could have got a 134 or a 136 for about 4

but on the whole i'm happy


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

devo'd today

i can't train tonight as i well and truly buggered my shoulder/arm last night at rugby, i can't get my arm above shoulder height (if you imagine doing overhead presses with a dumbell i can only get my hands up to head height)

so there will be no chest and triceps session tonight, which means that i won't get a new pb that i was confident of

a night of tele for me


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> which means that i won't get a new pb that i was confident of


It's called injuries and get over it, welcome to my world. 

winger of old would have powered through it and jacked himself up. Dave on the other hand takes the approach that skip a day and come back stronger, damn why didn't I take daves frame of thought. :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> winger of old would have powered through it and jacked himself up. Dave on the other hand takes the approach that skip a day and come back stronger, damn why didn't I take daves frame of thought.


hahaha don't worry dave of old learnt the hard way that rest is better, if i recall correctly two of the three times i have struggled with a bench press have been when injured

i've got about 70% movement now so im confident of some form of training either saturday or monday, possibly legs but at the moment i cant put a shirt on as my arm wont go back so i may have to re-think what session im going to do

the only reason i didnt think i had broken something was the fact that it went dead and there was no loud crack, if it wasnt healing and i couldnt get my arm past 45 degrees (i can just about now) id say it was my collar bone

im a bit confused though as i cant work out where the pain is


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well big news for today was that i went to me mum and dads for me tea, my sister moved out on friday but her and her fella were round so i decided to pay a visit and get me some good old mum sunday tea

and the first thing my mum and sister asked was "have you been on a diet? where has your belly gone?"

which i suppose is a good thing however it means they thought i was fat before [  ]

my chest has also all but disappeared as i knew it would, ive always had a wan* chest [  ]


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

BACK IN TRAINING!!!

*legs and shoulders*

squats

104kg 1x6

112kg 1x4, 1x6

120kg 1x3

military press

53.5kg 1x8

61.5kg 1x8

67.5kg 1x8

71.5kg 1x8

power cleans

50kg 1x5

64kg 1x5

66kg 1x5

* i managed to fall forwards on set two of the squats,

* i did learn that i cannot get my straps to go on properly in shorts (ie bare legs) lesson learnt

* managed to get my 'a' in gear after the squats

* had a cracking nose bleed on the poower cleans [  ]


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> * i managed to fall forwards on set two of the squats,
> 
> * i did learn that i cannot get my straps to go on properly in shorts (ie bare legs) lesson learnt


Do you use your straps (I really hope you meant wraps.lol) on all of your sets on squats?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha im a bit mongified after the gym, leg wraps yes 

yeah i use them on all sets

my mother couldnt find out what i had/have but as a kid i was told to only wear boots and never do a lot of running or leg exercises (so i took up cross country running  )

the confidence is not there at all


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Your Military Press is impressive, man! 71.5k is better than my 60 by a long-shot!

Hope you're ok after your little problem with the squats!

Not sure if your nose is supposed to bleed at any point in a workout? Is that the new measure of intensity? LOL


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Inggasson said:


> Not sure if your nose is supposed to bleed at any point in a workout? Is that the new measure of intensity? LOL


You'd be surprised mate - I've seen pics of powerlifters with blood all over their faces after a big lift.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training, nice session out there in the sun

got proper stinging eyes now though, my ball handling is gettign better though

just having some oatibix mini's


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Not sure if your nose is supposed to bleed at any point in a workout? Is that the new measure of intensity? LOL





> You'd be surprised mate - I've seen pics of powerlifters with blood all over their faces after a big lift.


yeah i saw britains strongest man on sunday morning from 2007 and on the deadlifts one of them burst a blood vessell on the deadlifts

don't get me wrong he was lifting a little bit more then me but if i remember right i think i may have asssisted it a bit with a bit of picking action :innocent:

i did change the rep range from 4x8 to 3x5 so the weights were a bit heavier so it could have been the intensity i suppose



> Your Military Press is impressive, man! 71.5k is better than my 60 by a long-shot!
> 
> Hope you're ok after your little problem with the squats!


cheers pal :beer:

i have had bad DOMS in my glutes all day so i must have done something on the squats, i didn't think i'd hit 71.5 on the military though i'll be honest, especially seen as it is only 1kg off my pb and is for 2 more reps


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> my ball handling is gettign better though


And nobody picked up on this? :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> And nobody picked up on this?


i think they did but didn't want to mention it, we don't want big heads around when theres balls to be handled do we?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

looking back i last did a chest session on the 14th so i wasn't expecting much

flat barbell bench press

90kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

106kg 1x5

104kg 1x5

* dropped the reps down to 6 so that is why i was not far off my PB

incline barbell bench press

66kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

84kg 1x6

80kg 1x8

dips

bodyweight 1x8

bodyweight + 10kh 1x8

bodyweight +12kg 1x8

* i didn't want to push the extra weight too fast so eased it in

close grip bench press

54kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

80kg 1x7


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> incline barbell bench press
> 
> 66kg 1x8
> 
> ...


Your inclines are better than your bench.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Your inclines are better than your bench.


to be honest so are my close grip bench poundages 

i want them ALL to be good


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training

mainly consisting of

ball work drills

fitness drills

about 30 minutes on the scrum machine

2 on 1 tackling

* i found myself dropped to my knees on one of the srums (when we had 8 in) i'm not sure if i slipped or what, apart from that i was ok

* i got flattenned by the big lad on the tackling, he just ran at me so the next time i went for his mate (who's a bit smaller) to make the bigger lad think i was a 5hithouse, then next time i went for him

didnt manage to go through him though, stopped him though 

good stuff


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back (and biceps)*

deadlifts

92kg 1x6

112kg 1x6

124kg 1x6

132kg 1x6

chin ups (partial range of motion)

bodyweight 3x8

barbell bent over rows

64kg 1x8

72kg 1x8

76kg 1x8

80kg 1x8


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

davetherave said:


> *back (and biceps)*
> 
> deadlifts
> 
> ...


No direct bicep work...? :confused1: Nice lifts...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> No direct bicep work...?


nah, i ditched it when i started rugby, i really should put z bar curls back in and work a bit harder 



> Nice lifts...


cheers pal, hoping the dead weights get back up and i can smash my pb


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training this afternoon, another two hours of hard graft

it was not as hard as either tuesday or thursday but the numbers were well down, also it was nice and sunny so that all helped to raise our temperatures

mainly

scrumming

what happens off the scrum

ball passes

tackling

etc


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

squats

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

120kg 1x6

122kg 1x1

* i knew set 4 was not going to happen as set 3 was proper hard

military press

57.5kg 1x8

63.5kg 1x8

70.5kg 1x8

72.5kg 1x8 extra 2 reps on pb poundage 

power cleans

57.5kg 1x5

67.5kg 1x5

71.5kg 1x5 <PB 

* i tried these with a 6ft bar for a change, it felt better, the bar is the same one that i use for military press


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Good going mate, keep it up


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Hope those are not your toes!

mark


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Good going mate, keep it up


cheers pal and ta for popping in 



> Hope those are not your toes!


ask lin

im only joking lin, (i keep my socks on)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training

fook me it was hard, i have bruises where i didnt know it was possible to get bruises, good fun though, we did 2 and a half hours and i was carrying a bit of a dodgy left wrist and a sore right arm

good stuff though, got nice and stuck in, more work on the ground which can only be good as getting taken to and taking the the ground is one thing that im not sure about at the moment (in western boxing and on the doors unless you do ufc the LAST place you want to be is on the floor, so effectively bringing it round to the doors i've spent the last 4 and a half years avoiding going on the ground  )

sore


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Your avatar makes it hard to want to read your post...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ok point taken i shall revert to a classic soap one again


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

that one suits you well... :beer:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What was the previous one?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> What was the previous one?


some scabby toes 

*chest and triceps* with a dodgy wrist heavily strapped

flat bb bench

92kg 1x6

102kg 1x6

106kg 1x6

108kg 1x2.5 no confidence in wrist 

incl bb bench

70kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

84kg 1x6

84kg 1x8 <matched PB

dips

bodyweight 1x8

bodyweight +12kg 1x8

bodyweight +15kg 1x8

no close grip bench as i could see me breaking my wrist if i attempted them


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training

fooked


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

barbell squats

100kg 1x6

112kg 1x6

122kg 1x6 hard

124kg 1x5 <<< PB 

military press

59.5kg 1x8

67.5kg 1x8

71.5kg 1x0 

power cleans

59.5kg 1x5

69.5kg 1x5

73.5kg 1x4

* my tricep started hurting on the militaries so this put doubt in my mind, hence only two sets, i wrapped it up but the doubt was there


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training in the drizzle, then the rainbow, then the beeming sun, then the hurricane

tonight showed how various weightlifting exercises can assist in looking hard down the rugby club [  ]

the trainer was a bit thrown as loads of people turned up (the previous turn outs had been pretty bad) so it was a bit of fun to start off

everyone jump on a guys back and you have to throw each other off, jousting style, so i teamed up with the lad that started at about the same time as me, i went on his back first off, all good fun, we won [  ]

then we swopped and a few people were amazed that the 14 stone lad could get a 19 or 20 stone lad (could even be heavier) on his back and run round with him [  ]

i am now nursing some hot chocolate like an old woman


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps *(with really sore teres majors)

flat bench

80kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

106kg 1x4

50kg 1x16

incline bench

70kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

84kg 1x8

dips (kept to bodyweight)

bodyweight 3x8

close grip bench

50kg 1x8

60kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

72kg 1x8

* back on close grip bench, yay


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

breath in and hold it hahaha



















by my reckoning there is still about 1-2 stone to lose (bear in mind i am breathing in hard here) im still carrying large amounts of fat on my lower back, love handles and belly

i'm not tensing my arms though before you think theyre tiny


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training

went well, did a few different things, got nice and sweaty

did some jumps (im a lifter though as opposed to a jumper) and then some mauling as well

the trainer took me to one side at the end and explained why i wasnt in the 30 man squad for saturday, he explained that he thinks i just need a bit more rugby knowledge but i train hard and deserve to go to the party, none of this was news to me, i explained i agreed with him and probably would have asked to be taken out of the team if i had been in (so as to not fook it up for anyone)

so my efforts are being noticed


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps, *

been two weeks since ive done deads (1st august was the last time)

deadlifts

92kg 1x6

104kg 1x6

124kg 1x6

130kg 1x4

underhand chins (partial ROM)

bodyweight 3x8

barbell bent over rows

66kg 1x8

72kg 1x8

left the rows there as my arm was killing me

z bar curls (not done since 18th may) raise elbows at top, v strict form

31kg 1x8

37kg 1x8

47kg 1x6

37kg 1x8


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Dave...Why only partial range of motion on the chins...?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

alright pal 

i was finiding that i was getting shooting pains in my delt when i was going full ROM with an overhand grip, so i tried it with an underhand and got the same

if i do partials i can still do them, a bit like will smith does in i am legend (i think, ive not seen it)

gone are the days of doing chins with 25kg round my waist


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Here you go. Click





.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ahh to be honest im a bit pi55ed but i do more then them, theyre pathetic 

i do do partial rom tho


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

poo session after the squats

*legs*

squats

104kg 1x6

114kg 1x6

124kg 1x6 <PB rep wise

126kg 1x2.5 < PB poundage wise

military press

59.5kg 1x8

67.5kg 1x8

71.5kg 1x0

tricep knackered me up again

power cleans

61.5kg 1x5

shoulder went

poo session


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby

im in a bad mood now, i don't know why but i am

it was not as hard as usual either because the pitch was a swimming pool

bad mood :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Cheer up cheeky chops! :rockon:


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Dave. Sounds like you are impressing them on the rugby pitch!

mark


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

did chest and triceps last night

blitzed close grip bench and incline bench

i'll update later on, in a better mood now (im off work till tuesday and then off wed, thu and friday so that may help  )


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps* from last night

flat barbell bench

80kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

104kg 1x6

incline barbell bench

74kg 1x8

84kg 1x8

86kg 1x6

80kg 1x8

dips

bodyweight 1x8

10kg 1x8

12kg 1x8

close grip bench press

54kg 1x8

64kg 1x8

72kg 1x8

76kg 1x6 <PB


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

tonight was rugby

im thinking of having a week off everything as a way of a rest, my tricep is still giving me grief and my shoulders know im training

so unless i get bored i'll be off from everything next week

looking at the fixtures today it seems the season starts on the 6th september so if i dont have a week off soon i'll be in the season (if i get in one of the teams)

it is also my birthday on thursday


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby tonight made me a bit paranoid we were doing line outs, etc and i was stuck out on the wing

now dont get me wrong there is nothing wrong with the wing but as a fat 14 (odd) stoner who is slow i dont want to end up there

it may have just been training today but i seem to have gone from prop forward to winger in the space of one training session

so i am a bit paranoid that i need the two stone back :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right the plan now is to have a week off everything (weights and rugby)

im gtting a bit ****ed off at rugby to be honest and am possibly carrying a tricep tear

so the plan is to have a week off everything and then maybe get back on it a week on monday (weights) and then back at rugby on the tuesday

that way i can (hopefully) get a bit drunk and also relax for me birthday on thursday

the season starts on the 6th but at the moment im looking at going into the season with no match experience and not a full grasp of the rules, there was a game today i was not told about (so wasnt in) next week i doubt i'll be in

the week after is the first game for the 4th's


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Enjoy your birthday mate!

mark


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Enjoy your birthday mate!


cheers pal 

right i said that i would get some pics up at the start of the season, the season starts a week saturday so here they are, unfortunately they are still not as pretty as i would like them to be (pics follow)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

fooking ba5tard love handles, my chest has more or less disappeared but i still have them as big as ever

my biceps look pathetic now

i'm not sure what weight im at or my measurements as i live alone but small may be a good description


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Don't be so hard on yourself. When you diet or loose weight you loose muscle too. If you can still push and pull close to what you were doing before you are heading in the right direction.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right im bnack in the gym monday and back to rugby training tuesday

back on it, lifting hard and currently deciding on whether to alter the routine or not

cant wait though 

im liking the routine im doing but feel possibly a few exercises should be included again (things like stiff leg deads for example) and possibly thinking of changing the rep range


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

nothing worthwhile comes easy mate, keep up the good work!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> nothing worthwhile comes easy mate, keep up the good work!!


cheers pal

no doubt as soon as i start squatting i'll regret wanting to get back in 

i feel nicely refreshed after the week (well week and a half) off and am now raring to get back on it, hopefully the tri has sorted its head out too


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

back in the gym god its feels good

squats

100kg 1x6

106kg 1x6

116kg 1x6

120kg 1x6

seated db press (palms in - clean to stand)

21.2kg 1x6

25.2kg 1x6

31.2kg 1x6

25.2kg 1x8

power cleans (5ft bar - weight of which is assumed as 5kg)

45kg 1x6

55kg 1x6

65kg 1x6

* absoloutley knackered now and a return to my old friend seated db press, best exercise ever


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby have it good to be back good sesh nice and hard

im having a particularly hard time sleeping at the moment it must be bad as i have considered am cardio, however i got up earlier this morning and still wont be able to get to sleep until about midnight so i dont really want to start getting up an hour earlier and still only get to sleep at midnight

im thinking of maybe gettign a bike as road running is a no-no (shin splints)


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I walk my dog in the morning. So I treat it as am cardio and wear a weighted rucksack (about 13kg currently). I reckon that is pretty good cardio (although I haven't actually taken my pulse-rate while doing it).

Hope you have a better night's sleep!

mark


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat barbell bench

80kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

96kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

incline barbell bench

80kg 1x6

86kg 1x5

82kg 1x6

86kg 1x3

dips

bodyweight 1x8

+10kg 1x6

+10kg 1x8

close grip bench

54kg 1x8

64kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

72kg 1x6

* i've decided that i prefer 8 reps on all but the main lifts (flat bench, squats, deadlifts and power cleans) mainlky as if you go too heavy you'll still get a rep of 5 or 6, whereas if you go for 6 you may get 3 (as happenned tonight)

* the bar slipped on set two of the dips

* on the whole im not too annoyed with tonights session, my teres majors have been killing me since doing too many press ups at training last night otherwise id probably have done a back session tonight


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I walk my dog in the morning. So I treat it as am cardio and wear a weighted rucksack (about 13kg currently). I reckon that is pretty good cardio (although I haven't actually taken my pulse-rate while doing it).


yeah sounds good mate, i could pretend to walk my dog 



> Hope you have a better night's sleep!


cheers pal to be fair lastnight i got about 7 and a half hours kip as i was well knackered, you forget how tiring rugby training is until you have 3 sessions off


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training

tonight i realised that i know a lot less about the game then i thought i did which is good as the first game of the season is on saturday 

all through pre-season i have been doing the role of the prop forward (loose head) and it appears as though they have two so i'll be slotting in somewhere else trying to look like i know what im doing

generally just flatenning people and probably getting sin-binned due to anger issues


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps* for first time since 15th august

deadlifts

90kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

120kg 1x6

underhand chins (partial ROM)

3x8

barbell bent over rows

60kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

74kg 1x8

78kg 1x8

zbar curls

31kg 1x8

37kg 1x8

41kg 1x8

* im a couple of weeks off acceptable poundages


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i will be partaking in my first match today, not sure of what position or how much of a part i will be playing as most of the fourth team hasnt met each other yet

by the way fourth is the best, first is the worst, thats how it works, honest

i learnt one position in pre-season training and now found out on thursday i wont be playing there, to be honest i think i may be a sub as im only about 60% on the rules

the aim is to flatten someone straight away, prefeably someone on the opposing team to get my confidence up, i am also planning a lot of growling, mind games and war cries


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

got me taxi to the club, cost me £12 and as soon as i got there i was told that all home games were cancelled, three teams were playing at home

a few had turned up, so i was bu55ered if i was going to pay £12 to get home again, so bus'd it

i couldnt be bothered staying there with the 15 or so lads that were there, paying £50 on beer and then going home and sitting in cos i couldnt drive

all in all, a few lessons learnt

1) get on the email list so i get the emails telling me of the cancellation

2) if not sure drive it and worst case leave me car there till sunday

not happy


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

DEVILSLTD said:


> hi
> 
> if you what to chat


^^^WTF



davetherave said:


> got me taxi to the club, cost me £12 and as soon as i got there i was told that all home games were cancelled, three teams were playing at home
> 
> a few had turned up, so i was bu55ered if i was going to pay £12 to get home again, so bus'd it
> 
> ...


The best lesson's learned are usely the sh!tty ones... :beer:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by DEVILSLTD View Post
> 
> ...


i dunno mate, i feel privaledged that the one and only post was in my journal, i feel so touched i may burst into song



> The best lesson's learned are usely the sh!tty ones...


yeah but knowing my luck if i had drove it would have been on, and id either have to not have a beer or go back on a sunday and get the company van (i wouldnt leave my car there)

the lady that im taking out again tonight did offer to pick me up but i thought it was cheeky to accept, and i need until tonight to improve my mood


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

davetherave said:


> and i need until tonight to improve my mood


Your in the right place then...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Your in the right place then...


 

anyone who was in bolton today and saw the lad in the unironed shirt, tie and jean combination carrying a big bag that was me

however only if he had the "get the fook out of my way" look on his face as he walked in the rain

i may tidy my house in a bit incase things happen tonight


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

squats

90kg 1x6

102kg 1x6

120kg 1x6

122kg 1x0

seated db press

21.2kg 1x8

25.2kg 1x8

29.2kg 1x8

31.2kg 1x5

power cleans (5ft bar assumed as 5kg)

35kg 1x8

45kg 1x6

55kg 1x6

59kg 1x6

* played it safe on the 4th set of squats and didnt do any, got an extra two reps on the 120kg then last week so not too bad

* girlie weights on the power cleans, im loving the shorter bar though so i will get these up


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training i'm now knackered and suffering a bit with one of my shins, i hope that the shin splints do not return with a vengeance

my names down for saturday again


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps* with a sore knee and abs

flat barbell bench press

80kg 1x7

90kg 1x6

98kg 1x6

102kg 1x5

incline barbell bench press

60kg 1x8

76kg 1x8

82kg 1x8

84.5kg 1x6

dips (leaning forward)

bodyweight 1x8

bodyweight + 10kg 1x8

bodyweight +12kg 1x8

close grip bench press

60kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

74kg 1x8

76kg 1x7

*it is worrying me a bit that my close grip and incline benching are so close together in terms of poundage, i would much prefer my flat bench to be heavier lookign at these poundages


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training tonight

sucessfully managed to well and truly fook my ankle up, it is now twice the size, killing me and im getting pains up the front

here is a normal ankle (my left)










here is my right as it was when i got in from training








<img src=]http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/8647/knackeredov3.jpg' alt='knackeredov3.jpg'> <a href="http://g.imageshack.us/img239/knackeredov3.jpg/1/" rel="external nofollow">







[/URL]

it was firsts + seconds vs the rest for the last part - a lad tackled one of their team to my left, i turned to look as the lad was tackled into my path, i turned to make a tackle on the next bloke (the ball was passed on) and the lad landed on my ankle pushing my whole bodyweight over on my ankle as my body faced the other way

needless to say i watched the rest of the session (about 5 minutes) from the sidelines

not happy


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right basically i know im not playing tomorrow, i shall go down and see what they say, if it's a no, (which its guaranteed to be) i'll watch and stay out with the lads

ive decided this would be better then just not turning up as only a few knew id fooked me ankle on thursday

not gone out tonight incase some sort of miriacle happens tonight, ive been walking on it today so didnt fancy going out on it tonight and giving up all hope of making the game

im still a little bit annoyed though, no trainign tonight (back and biceps) for obvious reasons


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

davetherave said:


> *chest and triceps* with a sore knee and abs
> 
> flat barbell bench press
> 
> ...


Where are you struggling on your flat bench...?

Ratio looks about right between flat bench / incline / close grip


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

davetherave said:


> *legs and shoulders*
> 
> squats
> 
> ...


Try box squatting to a low box (Youtube for form examples) for 3/4 weeks instead of your normal squats.

Really focus on hitting depth, and then exploding up.

Adjust the poundage to suit. 10 sets of 2.

The revisit your normal squats.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

just looking now mate, im not sure if id be able to do them at home

i may give them a try if i can 

cheers pal

as regards the flat bench i just would prefer to be up past the previous pb of 108 and heading towards 120


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

davetherave said:


> just looking now mate, im not sure if id be able to do them at home
> 
> i may give them a try if i can
> 
> ...


For Box Squats you can just squat down to your bench. It's perhaps a wee bit higher than I would like but it would do.

Which part of the flat bench movement are you struggling on?

Bottom 1/3rd, middle or lockout?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Which part of the flat bench movement are you struggling on?
> 
> Bottom 1/3rd, middle or lockout?


to be honest i think my main problem is tricep strength when it comes to benching so when i go heavy i would say the bottom part

a problem that i do have is that the catchers on the power cage are a bit too high in an ideal world, so i cant touch my pecs, i can go just off them though

im not sure how much the gap is though unfortunately



> For Box Squats you can just squat down to your bench. It's perhaps a wee bit higher than I would like but it would do.


yeah good point, the bench may be a bit high i think so i'll have a look what else there is lying around that i could use instead


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok 

If you can't lockout then it's tricep strength.

Bottom third is pec strength.

Can you raise your bench up so you are set up in the right place? Or get a spotter and remove the bars on the cage?

If you are struggling on the bottom 1/3rd then you need to switch temporarily to DB Bench and work from full stretch, pausing each rep at the bottom, but don't worry about locking out.

After DB Bench do some Paused BB Bench but with less weight than normal - pause the BB on your chest, and then power off your chest.

Basically apply the force required to move 150kgs to the weight you are using.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> If you can't lockout then it's tricep strength.
> 
> Bottom third is pec strength.
> 
> ...


good stuff mate, nice one

i was either thinking high reps (20) or pause benching for the bulk when it begins but i had not thought of pushing it as if it weights 3 times as much

i tried dumbells a few times but didnt feel confident with them, however for higher reps or lighter weights this would not be anywhere near as much of a problem for me as trying to go heavy

i could maybe put some newspapers under the bench or something daft like that just to raise it that little bit


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

davetherave said:


> good stuff mate, nice one
> 
> i was either thinking high reps (20) or pause benching for the bulk when it begins but i had not thought of pushing it as if it weights 3 times as much
> 
> ...


Raising the bench - put it on some old carpets?

Ditch the high rep idea, just go heavy.

Explosive power is tiring mate.

Try DB Bench, and then the Paused BB Bench. Give it 4 weeks and go back to normal bench and see how you get on.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

basically a quick update, im hard 

played the full game, we lost but we won, i was faced with half a game for my team or a full game for theirs as they only had 12 players

so played the full game out on the wing, didnt really do that much, i learnt to watch my man and only my man and not to try and take 2 on

i also learnt to stay lower so i dont get smashed in the face jonah lomou style

all in all i did some good running and could have had some try's but they were reluctant to pass to me incase i dropped it on purpose

gave it 100%


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*, minus the legs as my ankles still nowhere near up to squatting, so did a bit of a bittie session, or half a session

seated db press

21.2kg 1x8

29.2kg 1x8

31.2kg 1x8

32.2kg 1x6

plate pinches

10kg in each hand 1x45seconds, 1x63seconds, 1x44seconds


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps,* apparantly not a good idea with a fooked ankle, skipped rugby training

deadlifts

90kg 1x6

104kg 1x6

114kg 1x6

* left it there as i wasn't confident enough, i will get these back up to proer poundages (at least 15kg more)

underhand chin ups (full rom for first time in ages)

3x8

barbell bent over rows

64kg 1x8

72kg 1x8

76kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

zbar curls (100% perfect form)

31kg 1x8

37kg 1x8

45kg 1x8

27kg 1x16 fail


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well basically i am going to get onto my mother and get her to dig all of her diaries out to see exactly what the problem i had with my legs was when i was a nipper

all through pre-season training i kept going over on my ankles slightly, then i did it badly on thursday so i'll find out and if it was ankle related (i know it was definately in-step related) i'll get some supports cos otherwise i can see me snapping them (if i have a problem im not aware of)

this may also tell me if i do actually have shin splints or if this is related


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

last nights *chest and triceps* session

flat barbell bench press

84kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

102kg 1x6

106kg 1x4

incline barbell bench press

64kg 1x8

76kg 1x8

82.5kg 1x8

86kg 1x6

dips

3x8

close grip bench press

64kg 1x8

72kg 1x8

78kg 1x8

79kg 1x7 <MAY BE A PB

* didnt add extra weight on the dips as i wasnt confident enough to fail and then land on my feet without going over on the ankle


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

no rugby tonight as resting the ankle, think im at about 75% so i decided if i went to training tonight i will probably set myself back

also spoke to my mother and my ankles were sorted out when i was a kid, im still going to look at proper ankle supports though as the pitch is a mess and its better to be safe the crippled


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Routine looks good Dave, How's the diet been for ya..?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Routine looks good Dave, How's the diet been for ya..?


cheers pal 

to be honest diet has always been my downside, too relient on supplements (whey, bars, etc) and eat too much due to effectively dirty bulking for about 6 years 

trying to get as many fats as possible (olive oil and omega's) and im thinking of going back to low carbs (basically pre and post workout)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

played yesterday, got the grand total of about 20 minutes

scored my first try and tackled my first guy full on in a game so it wasnt all bad

we got di*ked though


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*, well sort of

seated db press

25.2kg 1x8

31.2kg 1x8

32.2kg 1x8

33.2kg 1x5

power cleans (5foot bar)

35kg 1x6

55kg 1x6

65kg 1x6

71kg 1x6

* no squats but the ankle is gettign a bit better, i felt confident enough to do power cleans so it's all good

* going rugby training tomorrow on it


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hi Sugar! Sorry for not popping in for ages. Looks like the rugby is lashings of good fun. You really missed a good one at the seminar but I know you'll pop in to see us one day ;-) I'm on the look out for a training partner!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training tonight, poor turnout and pain due to the ankle but im a little trooper

was a hard session though, i dont think the fact that i missed the last week helped though to be honest


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Hi Sugar! Sorry for not popping in for ages. Looks like the rugby is lashings of good fun. You really missed a good one at the seminar but I know you'll pop in to see us one day ;-) I'm on the look out for a training partner!


alright chuck, i was talking to stavross about it on the thursday night, i then agreed to a pi55 up on the friday night, got back on the saturday night and realised id completely forgotten about it

dont worry about not popping in, ive kind of let my trips into journals slip of late for some reason

the rugby is good fun but i dont want to take the necessary time off from training, the gym and the matches to let the ankle heal properly, if i take time off during the week i get bored, i keep saying that i will go and get it xrayed but it is only swollen now and doesnt hurt half as much as it did

how i wish i was a professional footballer, i could go and put ice on it for 6 weeks and get paid £150,000 a week for it


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

no training tonight as i feel like 5hit

been coughing, feel like ive got cold symptoms, bad guts and sore throat but no runny nose, its a bit weird, usually i train anyway but i may be gettign wise in my old age

on a side note, im not even in the team for saturday so i sense an opposrtunity to either rest my ankle or go out on the pi55

bit pi55ed off to be honest especially as ive been playing as winger which i am finding boring, i may put two stone on agains so im too fat to run i might get in the scrum then


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right the big news for today is that i did sprain my ankle two weeks ago so there won't be any rugby training, rugby games or lower body trainign until i get it sorted

it's not in a cast or anything but as soon as i run or train (things like deadlifts) on it it blows up again and when running i keep going over on it as it's weak

so the next 2-4 week will be a bit different for me, i've already not squatted for 2 weeks so i'm going to devise a routine based on upper body training

i'll have a think of exercises i can do and some splits that i can do


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Sprained my ankle a while ago - most cardio was out but I could still deadlift and squat.....leg press wan't too bad either but leg extensions just bloody hurt!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Could you not still do leg curls and extensions?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Sprained my ankle a while ago - most cardio was out but I could still deadlift and squat.....leg press wan't too bad either but leg extensions just bloody hurt!!!


i tried deadlifts on the week off i had from rugby trainign and because the foot was bending it blew up and swelled again, i could maybe do light squats but i nearly went over on it when i power cleaned so they would have to be light 



> Could you not still do leg curls and extensions?


i train at home mate so i only have access to very limited equipment (bench, barbells, zbars, dumbells, power cage, dipping belt)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Just rest it!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*, minus deadlifts

rack pulls

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

120kg 1x6

140kg 1x3

underhand chins

bodyweight 1x10

bodyweight +5kg 2x8

barbell bent over rows

66kg 1x8

74kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

82kg 1x6

z bar curls (raise elbows at top, 100% good form)

31kg 1x8

37kg 1x8

45kg 1x8

31kg 1x14

* never done rack pulls before, not sure if i was doing them right or not

* im going to start easing the poundage up on the chins and see how far i get before my delt starts aching again

* i have my ankle in a bucket of cold water


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> ive been playing as winger which i am finding boring


Oh thanks a lot! :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Oh thanks a lot!


  im sure the position has it's benefits but standing watching a scrum is not my idea of fun at the moment

when i return i will (hopefully) be 100% fit and go in full on


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

monster session (for me anyway)

*chest and triceps*

flat barbell bench press

86kg 1x6

96kg 1x6

104kg 1x6

108kg 1x4.5 < matches pb poundage 

incline barbell bench press

66kg 1x8

76kg 1x8

84kg 1x8

87kg 1x6

dips

5kg 1x8

12kg 1x10

14kg 1x10

close grip bench press

66kg 1x8

74kg 1x8

80kg 1x7

82.5kg 1x6

* my triceps were absoloutley bu55ered by the time it came round to the cgbp so these were the only weights i was a bit dissapointed with

* 1kg off pb poundage for the inclines


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Keep up the good work dave.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn Dave, you are progressing nicely. Keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Keep up the good work dave.





> Damn Dave, you are progressing nicely. Keep up the good work.


cheers fellas i'm training like a madman at the moment, just wait until i get back legs and (proper) back training


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders *(sort of)

seated db press

25.2kg 1x8

29.2kg 1x8

31.2kg 1x7

good mornings

50kg 1x8

60kg 1x8

66kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

plate pinches

10kg plate in each hand 1x55seconds, 1x58seconds, 1x32seconds

* i should have ducked this session if im honest, i hadnt done good mornings for months and i think that the bench pressing from the other day didnt really help in terms of shoulder pain

* i was struggling to lift my left arm but for some reason decided that a shoulder session would be a good idea, it was not, a bit of a bitty session with the overhead pressing cut short


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i am contemplating possibly attempting squats tonight, all be it light ones,

ive not decided yet but i may try either some really light ones or some with no weight on to see how it goes

my ankle still isnt 100% but im getting very very impatient


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

big news, no squatting

i must be getting wise in my old age and i decided to just throw a load of jabs, hooks, blocks and combo's for about 20 minutes

i then tried some bodyweight only squats on a 4x12 basis

also dic*ed about with hanging leg raises

the ankle simply would not bend when i was warming up, i warm my legs ad my back up by sitting on the floor, putting tha bases of my feet together and sitting cross-legged, you bring your ankles as close to your wang as you can and then lean forward

i couldnt get my feet to touch as my ankle wouldnt bend


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps* - minus deadlifts

rack pulls

104kg 1x6

114kg 1x6

130kg 1x6

136kg 1x4 grip went

overhand wide grip pulls

bodyweight 3x8

dumbell rows

21.2kg 1x8

31.2kg 1x8

35.2kg 1x8

zbar curls

37kg 1x8

43kg 1x8

47kg 1x6

37kg 1x8

* bit of an experiment night tonight both overhand chins and dumbell rows hurt my right delt so i have been resting them (doing underhand on a partial ROM and barbell rows) so i took it easy tonight

* the rows hurt my delt if i lift too far forward if that makes sense, i did it on the third set so left it there


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i don't think the boxing the other day was a great idea or the bodyweight squats as my ankle is bu55ered again

driving is not helping as my ankle is obviously having to be bent to press the pedals, which i am beginning to think is preventing healing, which was further prevented by my training on monday

not a lot i can do about this though

my anticipated return date of saturday is not going to happen though


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat barbell bench

88kg 1x6

98kg 1x6

106kg 1x6

108kg 1x2 

incline barbell bench

70kg 1x8

76kg 1x8

86kg 1x5

76kg 1x8

dips

5kg 1x8

15kg 1x8

20kg 1x8

close grip bench press

64kg 1x8

72kg 1x8

80kg 1x7

* really struggling with delt now


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders* again minus the legs, fook me im getting pi55ed off

seated dumbell press (palms in - clean to standing)

25.2kg 1x8

29.2kg 1x8

31.2kg 1x8

32.2kg 1x6

face pulls

3x10

crunches

2x10

plate pinches

10kg plate in each hand 1x63seconds, 1x58seconds, 1x60seconds

* a bit of a messy session, i was trying to find a quad exercise that i could perform at home that didnt involve bending of the ankle, i should have done good mornings again but i ended up doing crunches for some reason


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*

deadlifts

80kg 1x6

84kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

pull ups

bodyweight 3x8

dumbell rows

21.2kg 1x8

25.2kg 1x8

35.2kg 1x8

37.2kg 1x8

zbar curls (raising arms at top)

38kg 1x8

45kg 1x8

47kg 1x8

31kg 1x12

* i have not deadlifted since the 16th september so i kept the weights proper light, i usually deadlift on my toes so gave lifting with flat feet a go tonight

* i felt a weird feeling in the ankle so i didnt go too heavy and didnt push a 4th set, i could definately feel it is still very very far from being 100% unfortunately

* the pulls again didnt hurt my delt, a few more weeks of bodyweight then i may be able to start adding additional weight


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

quick update

i ducked chest and triceps tonight as i am still gettign a few twinges in the left front delt from the session the other week when i hit 108kg again (my pb) so i decided to give it a rest tonight rather then train slightly in withdrawal as i did last friday

i shall come back stronger next friday


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*big news we have squats for the first time in seven weeks, may prove to be a bad decision and they were very **heavily** reduced poundages but squats are squats * 

squats

40kg 1x6

60kg 1x6

70kg 1x6

* i could feel the ankle on sets 2 & 3 so decided not to overdoo it too early on in my new found squatting career

seated dumbell press

25.2kg 1x8

27.2kg 1x8

31.2kg 1x8

32.2kg 1x6

face pulls

1x8

1x10

1x12


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps *from lastnight

deadlifts

90kg 1x6

96kg 1x6

104kg 1x6

112kg 1x6

pulls

8,8,10

one arm dumbell rows

25.2kg 1x8

31.2kg 1x8

37.2kg 1x8

41.2kg 1x8

z bar curls

41kg 1x8

47kg 1x8

49kg 1x5

41kg 1x10

* poo weights on deads, they were hard though so give it time


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat barbell bench press

90kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

104kg 1x6

106kg 1x4.5

incline barbell bench press

70kg 1x8

78kg 1x8

82kg 1x8

86kg 1x8

parallel bar dips (leaning forward)

8kg 1x8

17kg 1x8

20kg 1x9

close grip bench press

64kg 1x8

72kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

82kg 1x6


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bench is better than mine you bitch. Nice lifting.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Bench is better than mine you bitch. Nice lifting.


cheers pal, constructive criticism at it's best 

im hoping to get the inclines back up the extra 2kg to match my PB, the same can be said for the flat bench i suppose

skipped this session last week due to a niggling shoulder twinge, so i was expecting a bit more of a dip in poundages

cheers for popping in pal


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs *(no shoulders due to them being fooked)

squats (still easing in)

60kg 1x6

70kg 1x6

80kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

power cleans

25kg 1x6

35kg 1x6

55kg 1x6

good mornings (straight legs)

40kg 1x8

60kg 1x8

64kg 1x8

68kg 1x8

* still feeling my feet with the poundages, the piwer clean ones are the most embarassing

* onwards and upwards next comes rugby trainign and matches


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*

deadlifts

92kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

116kg 1x6

overhand pull ups

8,10,8

barbell bent over rows

60kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

74kg 1x8

76kg 1x6

suppinated incline dumbell curls

11.2kg 1x8

15.2kg 1x8

* the curls were pulling my dodgy left delt so sacked them off

* i think i need to decide on a routine and stick to it, all of this dumbell rowing for 3 weeks then reverting back to barbell rowing is not producing good enough poundages

* the deadlift weights are gettign there, slowly


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i'm not happy, i was going to try (rugby) training tonight but have sacked that idea off as i still cant move my foot in towards my groin (if that makes sense i mean i cant move my foot inwards so that my soles of my feet are facing to the left)

so i decided that rugby is still a few weeks away as if i get tackled i'll be over again

so ive been trying to find swimming pools as swimming is a good no contact exercises and it should ease me in, however there are none for miles

so my choice is either some sort of running on the streets which doesnt sound a good idea or a night of eating and the commencement of a bulk


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

big news for today is i attempted to play, found out there was not a game on so i subbed for the 2nd team (2 teams up from where i usually play) didn't get on but did a bit of running to warm up

im back home now and can feel it so maybe im a bit away, i decided it was time i started using it properly

running wasnt a problem, changing direction one way wasnt, the other way was a bit more tricky


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

squats, using a block

70kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

standing military press (not done for a bit)

47kg 1x8

57kg 1x8

61kg 1x8

65kg 1x8

power cleans

37kg 1x6

57kg 1x6

59.5kg 1x6

* left the squats there, i thought about trying for a 110kg but i decided to take it a bit more slowly as 100kg is only 24kg off my best for 6, which is not too bad as my ankles shot to bits

* i was struggling with the dipping part on the power cleans to be honest


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps* from wednesday

deadlifts

94kg 1x6

104kg 1x6

114kg 1x6

120kg 1x6

pull ups

10,10,8

barbell bent over rows

50kg 1x8

60kg 1x8

64kg 1x8

70kg 1x7

* the deadlift poundages are coming up, they were proper hard though and possibly a bit too heavy a bit too soon on the ankle

* no direct bicep work, i was knackered and my lower back was killing me so no curls


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps* with dodgy left front delt

flat barbell bench press

90kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

104kg 1x5

incline barbell bench

70kg 1x8

74kg 1x8

78kg 1x8

84kg 1x8

dips (bodyweight only)

10,10,8

close grip bench press

60kg 1x8

66kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

74kg 1x8

* i skipped this session last week so spank my bottom


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

*spank*

Better benching than I've done this week Dave, nice work.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I love the fact you always pop up just when needed Darren lol

Thats still some good lifts, especially with a dodgy shoulder.

I would be very happy with the flat bench work.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> *spank*
> 
> Better benching than I've done this week Dave, nice work.





> I love the fact you always pop up just when needed Darren lol
> 
> Thats still some good lifts, especially with a dodgy shoulder.
> 
> I would be very happy with the flat bench work.


cheers fellas

as long as the flat bench doesnt drop below 100kg im always happy with it, i don't need much to get to and beyond my pb though

i'm not sure if the delt will allow me to get there or not though


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dave I've got the same problem with my right delt - I get a pain deep inside the joint from benching, not all the time though. I still broke the 100 barrier last week, so it's possible.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

If you have real bad problems, or pains I would drop Flat benching actually and just use incline and decline. I have had many problems in the past with my delts and flat benching. I get none of these issues with incline and dips or decline work.

Is it an option for you?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

davetherave said:


> cheers fellas
> 
> as long as the flat bench doesnt drop below 100kg im always happy with it, i don't need much to get to and beyond my pb though
> 
> i'm not sure if the delt will allow me to get there or not though


If you aren't breaking PBs then you aren't progressing.

Fix the problem. Break the PBs.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc - i had a similar problem with the right delt about 18 months ago, it stopped me boxing and performing dumbell rows and pull ups (partial range of motion chins were possible though)

this seems to be the same thing to the left delt, it was hurting tonight at work

windsor - of the 4 exercises i did on friday night inclines were the ones that hurt the most, i took the dips easy but it is fair to say that all 4 exercises hurt

th&s - i will be back at pb's and above soon mate, no more of this a week on a week off of chest training, train through the pain


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

on a positive note though i had to run up and down stairs a few times tonight, it hurt but i didnt fall over so that can only be the starts of a good sign


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

squats

80kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

104kg 1x5

military press

57kg 1x8

63kg 1x8

67kg 1x8

69.5kg 1x7

good mornings (straight legs)

50kg 1x8

60kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

74kg 1x8

* i'm surprised the military presses have got up in poundage this fast if im honest

* still taking it slowly on the squats


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good man, those weights are good.

I would be happy with those results. Squats are a pain in the ****, I just can't get them to work.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Good man, those weights are good.
> 
> I would be happy with those results. Squats are a pain in the ****, I just can't get them to work.


cheers pal, ive dropped quite a way off my best weight for the squats, the aim is to (sensibly for a change) get back up to about 124kg and beyond i'm taking it easy on the squats, deadlifts and power cleans as the moment


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*

deadlifts

96kg 1x6

106kg 1x6

120kg 1x6

130kg 1x3 

pull ups

8,10,10

barbell bent over rows

54kg 1x8

64kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

74kg 1x6

zbar curls

37kg 1x8

43kg 1x8

47kg 1x5

27kg 1x14


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

davetherave said:


> *back and biceps*
> 
> deadlifts
> 
> 130kg 1x3


Still isn't that bad, considering your ankle problems...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

130 aint to bad fella.

Plus you have good poll ups. 8, 10, 10, thats a full....well.....8,10,10 more than me.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha chhers for popping in fellas

soon i hope to add extra weight to the chins without having to sit down for 5 minutes, crying and clutching my delt 

pb on deadlifts is 140 for 5 so thats my aim soon, then beyond 

im tempted with going training tonight, i may regret it but id rather regret it after training then half way through a game if im honest

im expecting to throw up the lovely tea im currently eating too which should be fun


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

went to rugby training tonight, strapped it up good and proper

i didnt go over on it but it's still not right and is still a bit swollen, got some ice on it now

not sure yet whether im goign to play saturday and then see my doctor next week (when i finally get chance to ring them up) or watch saturday and see what the doctor says


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps* with elbow strapping

flat barbell bench press

90kg 1x8

96kg 1x6

104kg 1x6

106kg 1x5

incline barbell bench press

72kg 1x8

78kg 1x8

82kg 1x8

86kg 1x8

dips

3x10

close grip bench press

64kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

74kg 1x8

76kg 1x7


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well the first game back is out of the way, got moved up to the third team as they were short

played the full 80 minutes on the wing for them, most of the action was on the other wing but still got stuck in a few times, the first thing i did was

make a good run, dance round their (fast) winger and then try to run through what looked like a 25 stone fat bald ba5tard, which saw me taken out (after id got past the fast lad hahaha)

he then decided to lie on my head and try to pull my ear off, my bench press has not yet reached 300kg so i couldnt move, i found his actions on the dirty side so i tried to rip his scrote open whilst he was on top of me with another 4 lads on top of him

then there were a few good runs, but at the end a tackle i should of made i got a shoulder on it but he danced round me 

me ankle came through unscathed


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cracking news on the ankle mate, you must be chuffed.

Sounds like you had a good game, it wasn't the gay rugby team Darren was talking about by any chance??


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

NO it wasn't. My team is in east London, for a start.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> it wasn't the gay rugby team Darren was talking about by any chance??


i did grab a guys scrotum so who knows? maybe it was 

the 3rd game was faster then the 4th games, the average age of the 4ths must be 50 wheras it is about 30 for the thirds so this may be why

when the ball goes out for the 4ths it takes about 10 minutes to get it back whereas people run for the 3rds

i now have a few dilemmas

1) my neck is killing me

2) the 4ths want me next weekend

3) the 3rds want me next weekend

so it may come down to whether the 4ths are willing to give me a go in the pack as opposed to on the wing

i today managed to go from sub for the 4ths to playing for the opposition of the 4ths to playing for the 3rds


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

update - deepheat is my new favourite friend

i didn't sleep too well on the neck, got to sleep at about 6 and kept waking up until i eventually decided to get up at 12

it is the whole left side of my neck that is hurting,

i can put my head back until just before the limit (when you cant look up anymore)

looking down is ok

looking left is ok

looking right is not

iu can lift my left shoulder so it isnt a chipped colar bone

so i'll see how it is tomorrow, not done anything strenuous today and will see how it is for mondy night (legs and shoulders) even though i know i'll end up skipping this and rugby on tuesday

having to grab a doorman lastnight to stop him pressing the self-destruct button possibly did not help the neck situation

my ears still sore to touch too


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Dave your progress seems slow on Flat Bench.

Where's the issue? Top (lockout) Middle or Bottom (Chest)?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Dave your progress seems slow on Flat Bench.
> 
> Where's the issue? Top (lockout) Middle or Bottom (Chest)?


alright pal 

erm id say the bottom (chest) but to be honest it is a front delt problem

im considering dropping incline bench, even though i love them and i am coming back strong with a soon to be bettered pb i cant help but feel my shoulders are holding me back

i get a tightness on the flat and incline benches which restricts me, it also restricts me psychologically

overhead pressing is not a problem though


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

davetherave said:


> alright pal
> 
> erm id say the bottom (chest) but to be honest it is a front delt problem
> 
> ...


Are you stretching?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Are you stretching?


yeah im warming shoulders up now before every session, including rugby training and matches, includint the sessions where shoulder use is minimal (back and biceps)

it has got better since i upped the stretching (i can now do overhand pull upos which i couldnt for about a year)

i've not been tackling either up until this weekend when i returned to rugby


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

davetherave said:


> yeah im warming shoulders up now before every session, including rugby training and matches, includint the sessions where shoulder use is minimal (back and biceps)
> 
> it has got better since i upped the stretching (i can now do overhand pull upos which i couldnt for about a year)
> 
> i've not been tackling either up until this weekend when i returned to rugby


Google Door way Chest Stretch


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

look's good pal - i'll give that a go

thinking about it my benching was better when i used to warm up with press ups as well so this may be an option as well

cheers mate


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

news for today is that im getting pi55ed off with the rugby

im not finding out until the last minute if i am playing or not, i have been automatically selected as 'not available' for the game this weekend, which i may keep as being the case as im not too keen on being super-sub for the 4th team

so i may end up drunken on friday and then having a nice lie in saturday before work, not decided yet


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

skipped rugby tonight and partook in some *back and biceps*, possibly not the best idea with my sore neck but we'll see 

deadlifts

96kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

127kg 1x5

128kg 1x4

dammit these weights are supposed to be going up not down

pull ups

8,10,10

barbell bent over rows

60kg 1x8

66kg 1x8

72kg 1x8

76kg 1x6

zbar curls

39kg 1x8

43kg 1x8

47kg 1x6

37kg 1x10


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

we have a game i put the toys back into the pram and got me 'a' down

played the full 80 in a second row position which is quite different to playing as a winger 

good game, they were a bit dirty at times and i don't think they particularly liked me as a few seemed to make it their aim to fook me up, who could blame them for that though?

their first team didnt have a game so there suspicion was that with them having 6 subs for a 4th team match these were first teamers

we had 16 with an average age of about 55, one of ours was playing with a broken hand

played well, got beat but should have been kicked all over the place and dicked, we were not and our scrums were bang-on (not bad considering ive not scrummed in a game before)

enjoyed it


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good game mate. I played 2nd Row for a while. Love it, favourite position by far.

The difference between 1st, 2nd and 3rd teams is amazing!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> The difference between 1st, 2nd and 3rd teams is amazing!


yeah i played for the thirds last weekend and notied it was much faster paced, i subbed for the seconds a few weekends before and that was proper fast

we suspect that they were maybe their second team, i find it weird that two 4th teams have such a different number of substitutes especially when its harder to get players to away games

the other team had, to be fair everything and were about my age (im one of the three youngest in our team by about 25 years)

yeah second row was good, we won every scrum so i must of done something right, im remembering to drop my shoulder when tackling now which can only be good


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

soreness, everything hurts its great

work last night didnt help, the cold (when i was outside) was not good and my vest was pulling on the rib i was twa**ed in (the floating one) and pulling down on my shoulder

everything else hurts but to be fair i just need to get used to it, ive not really done live tackling in training so theres nothing like a game to get used to taking and giving digs (and learning from mistakes like the other week when i took contact stood upright)

i still think that my nose is indestructable though because it should have been smashed with that elbow it took, im also surprised i dont have a black eye and only have a bit of a mark, although this is a good thing as theres nothing more inviting for a drunk scally then a doorman stood there with a black eye


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

squats (with block)

90kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

114kg 1x5

military press

57.5kg 1x8

67.5kg 1x8

69.5kg 1x8

77.5kg 1x0 was going to push it but thought better of it

power cleans (bar assumed as 5kg)

45kg 1x6

55kg 1x6

61kg 1x6

static holds in squat position

1x52 seconds

1x55 seconds

1x59 seconds

fooked


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training

i have slowly realised just how much fitness i have lost, i suspected it was the case in the game on saturday but tonight confirmed it, hopefully i can get a few full weeks of training, both rugby and weights in for a few weeks and return as a beast

well a soft beast at least


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps* with a drop to 6 reps on some exercises

deadlifts

100kg 1x6

116kg 1x6

128kg 1x6

136kg 1x5

pull ups

3x10

barbell bent over rows

70kg 1x6

76kg 1x6

80kg 1x6

86kg 1x6

zbar curls

43kg 1x6

49kg 1x6

53kg 1x4

37kg 1x12

* the deadlift poundages are coming up nicely, they were definately not easy though and are now only 4kg off my pb (for 5 reps)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking good again. the KG's are still heading in the right direction!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

cheers pal hopefully i will soon be lifting silly (for me) weights again


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Best of luck, just don't do anything daft to soon.

No point sacrificing health just for a quick heavy lift.

Especially when you are battering your body with rugby! Soon you will be with the real boys in the pack though full time, not mincing around on the wing!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha yes i was getting a bit bored of mincing on the wing

i had set myself an aim of falling asleep mid-game


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training tonight i'll be honest i didn't enjoy it the numbers are poor so if you don't know the drills you stand out like a sore thumb, so if you cannot get the hang of a drill you end up fcuking it up for some of the 1st or 2nd team

if there are a lot of people there it is not as noticable (as there may be more people that don't have a clue)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Who gives a to55 about the 1st and 2nd team. They were all in the 3rd and 4th team at one point. At the end of the day you need the numbers or the whole thing is pointless. Whats the point in having all the knowledge if you can't pass it on.

Just pick the biggest one and smash him during tackling drills, you'll get minced but he will find a new respect for you. Try not to do any serious damage though!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Who gives a to55 about the 1st and 2nd team. They were all in the 3rd and 4th team at one point. At the end of the day you need the numbers or the whole thing is pointless. Whats the point in having all the knowledge if you can't pass it on.
> 
> Just pick the biggest one and smash him during tackling drills, you'll get minced but he will find a new respect for you. Try not to do any serious damage though!


yeah i've put the toys back in the pram and had decided to do what you said before i read it anyway mate - good advice though

im not sure what has hapenned at the club, the last training session before the season started there was about 100 people there, then i went off with a sprained ankle and when i returned there was hardly anyone there

i think i need to take the first team hooker (and also head coaches son) out of a training session again by standing on his foot 

not sure what im doing tonight, my grandad is not well so i am either going to go and see him in the hospice on sunday morning/afternoon or tonight

to be honest i may train tonight and chill with my feet up and some tele afterwards and make a trip over there on sunday (missing the manc derby)

thee is the possibility that the game will be cancelled tomorrow due to the weather and knackered pitches, if the game is cancelled i will go tomorrow afternoon before work


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

davetherave said:


> im not sure what has hapenned at the club, the last training session before the season started there was about 100 people there, then i went off with a sprained ankle and when i returned there was hardly anyone there


I used to run a sports club. At the start of the season and when the weather was warm, it was always packed. After a few months, about 60% of the original members had gone. Same pattern every year.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I used to run a sports club. At the start of the season and when the weather was warm, it was always packed. After a few months, about 60% of the original members had gone. Same pattern every year.
> 
> __________________


yeah makes sense mate, the coach made a comment last night that he thought too many people wanted to be associated with a rugby club as opposed to playign for one

kind of makes sense, when the birds ask they can say they play rugby


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

davetherave said:


> yeah makes sense mate, the coach made a comment last night that he thought too many people wanted to be associated with a rugby club as opposed to playign for one
> 
> kind of makes sense, *when the birds ask they can say they play rugby *  *[/*quote]
> 
> fully understandable :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat barbell bench press

92kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

108kg 1x5

110kg 1x5 <<<PB 

incline bench press

80kg 1x6

84kg 1x6

88kg 1x5

80kg 1x6

parallel bar dips (leaning forward)

3x10

close grip bench press

68kg 1x6

76kg 1x6

80kg 1x6

86kg 1x5

* the flat bench is a pb, my previous best was 108kg for 5 in july

* the incline bench weight matches my pb but i have done 8 reps at that poundage

* the close grip bench looks like a potential pb too


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> fully understandable


hahaha it makes you wonder if their women ever ask why they are out shopping on a saturday afternoon and not playing

it is so obvious that the coach wants to make the first team from just the ones that turn up to training but he can't


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Excellent BP Dave. :beer:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

cheers pal 

im struggling a bit with the shoulder today, hopefully blackpools forwards will take it easy on me (liek that would happen)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just use the other shoulder mate!

Seriously though, make sure you get in nice and low. Take the legs and the rest will follow.

The best tackler I have played with was about 5ft 9, had long arms, just hit the waist and drop to the ankles and hug.

If you go in high against a forward you are asking to get smashed. Anyway, I am sure you know all this, I'm just bored and wanted to comment!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Seriously though, make sure you get in nice and low. Take the legs and the rest will follow.
> 
> The best tackler I have played with was about 5ft 9, had long arms, just hit the waist and drop to the ankles and hug.
> 
> If you go in high against a forward you are asking to get smashed. Anyway, I am sure you know all this, I'm just bored and wanted to comment!


hahaha yeah mate i learnt that in my first game when i was palmed off whilst upright 

got stuck on the wing again which extracts the pi55

game

beat them 36-0

the scrums were uncontested as they brought a large number of kids (less then 18)

i got stuck on the wing again, made a few gazelle-like runs but didn't manage to score any (luckily as i dont want to be on the wing)

their winger (playing against me) really didn't want to know when it came to contact, to be fair i am a pretty stockily built winger and the one time he didnt jump out of my way i managed to shoulder barge him in a way i really should not have been able to (ball in right hand, shouldered with left)

good game, im glad we managed to not concede any but my runs were spotted so this may be a bad thing


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well my grandad died at 17:20 today, i received the phone call off my mother at 18:00 just as i was about to cook my tea, i wasn't sure what to do as i thought it best to leave my gran for a bit with my mother, so my choice was either to train or get ratted at home

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/45535-human-body.html#post639437

*legs and shoulders*

squats

94kg 1x6

104kg 1x6

112kg 1x6

116kg 1x4

static hold in squat position

49 seconds

59 seconds

64 seconds

military press

59.5kg 1x6

71.5kg 1x6

72.5kg 1x6 pb weight

57.5kg 1x10


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

i'm so sorry x

do what you think is best ..my thort are with you and your family xxxxx


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

davetherave said:


> well my grandad died at 17:20 today, i received the phone call off my mother at 18:00 just as i was about to cook my tea, i wasn't sure what to do as i thought it best to leave my gran for a bit with my mother, so my choice was either to train or get ratted at home
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/45535-human-body.html#post639437


**** mate, what a shame. Hope you're ok. my thoughts are with you & your family...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> i'm so sorry x
> 
> do what you think is best ..my thort are with you and your family xxxxx


cheers chuck

i feel a bit lame in that i trained and then just sat on the internet but to be fair i cant see what else i could have done (if id driven 35 miles to their house)

i'll ring tomorrow and hinking of sending some flowers to a few people



> **** mate, what a shame. Hope you're ok. my thoughts are with you & your family...


cheers pal he was a tough bu55er, fighting till the end keeping me gran on her toes

this is only the seond family member who has dies while ive been alive, my auntie died (also of cancer) about 11 years ago

unfortunately me and our kid suspected the three grand parents may not have long left last christmas, my grandmas 84, my grandad was 83 and my gran was 80 3 days ago (not a happy birthday)


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry to here about your grandad.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear it mate.

Do you think your grandpops would want you to get ****ed out your head on booze or train towards what you want.

My uncle died (aged 37) less than two years ago, he was into BBing.... It spurred me on, as i'm not doing it for myself only i feel more driven.

Thoughts with you always mate.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your loss Dave.


----------



## NickM (Nov 25, 2008)

Try boxing style weight training combined with bag or pad work. Like so:

Work out 1 : 3 X 3 min sprints with 40 sit ups in between and 30 second breaks.

10 X 3 min rounds on a heavy bag.

5 sets of 14 reps dead lift

5 sets of 10 reps chins

5 sets of 10 Barbell curls

work out 2 : Work out 1 : 3 X 3 min sprints with 40 sit ups in between and 30 second breaks.

10 X 3 min rounds on a heavy bag.

5 sets of 10-14 reps incline bench press

5 sets of 10 reps shoulder press

5 sets of 10-14 dips

workout 3: Work out 1 : 3 X 3 min sprints with 40 sit ups in between and 30 second breaks.

10 X 3 min rounds on a heavy bag.

5 sets of 10-14 reps squats

5 sets of 20 reps hyper extentions

5 sets of 15 reps calf raises

This will incorporate weights, pound for pound strength training, cardio and boxing.

This will get u in to fighting shape slowly, then you just need to start sparring.

3 work outs per week with at least a day in between each workout.....

Is this what ur looking for?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Sorry to here about your grandad.





> Sorry to hear about your loss Dave.





> Sorry to hear it mate.
> 
> Do you think your grandpops would want you to get ****ed out your head on booze or train towards what you want.
> 
> ...


cheers folks it's appriciated 

i just had a few drinks mate, good point though pal i may go to rugby training tonight i'm going to see what me mum says when i ring her in a bit as to whether i drive over there or not

ive offered my services in ringing people and that but i didnt fancy skipping uni today and im yet to tell work

nickm - that looks good pal apart from the fact that im doing rugby and not boxing  cheers anyway pal looks like some good thoughts gone into it as well


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Gutted for you mate, never an easy time. Jut make sure you look after your family.

They'll tell you when they need you. There is nothing more important than looking after them.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Gutted for you mate, never an easy time. Jut make sure you look after your family.
> 
> They'll tell you when they need you. There is nothing more important than looking after them.


i have been told there is no point in me driving over there to do nothing so ive not seen anyone in me family since sunday, spoke to them on the phone but that's about it until the funeral

no training tonight, i was supposed to do back and biceps but i got home a little late from work and didnt fancy starting training after 8, so watched the most boring city game since the last one i watched and will skip rugby training tomorrow (probably wont be on anyway, it wasnt tuesday) and do back and biceps tomorrow then chest and triceps friday

there is the opportunity of training with oen of the rugby lads, he has set me the challenge (well i set it meself really) of beating his 400kg leg press

im not overley confident but when i get some money im going to pay the fiver and train with him one night and hopefully kick his 'a' (he is 20 stone and massive though)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i may be playing full back for the next team up on saturday which should be interesting as i cannot tackle, oir catch big balls

should be fun 

saves me from doing a 160 mile round trip though (if i played for the usual team)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deadlifts

106kg 1x6

120kg 1x6

134kg 1x6

140kg 1x3 <matches pb weight

pulls

3x10

bent over barbell rows (overhand grip)

72kg 1x6

80kg 1x6

84kg 1x6

88kg 1x6 <<<PB BY 8KG

zbar curls (zbar assumed as 5kg)

39kg 1x6

47.5kg 1x6

51kg 1x5

35kg 1x10


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Great deads and arms there mate!!

How can you not love playing full back. Catch the high bombs and by the time you hit there line you're going full tilt, knock them clean over!!

Obviously not being able to tackle and catch high balls may be an issue, but it's a fun way to learn!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Great deads and arms there mate!!
> 
> How can you not love playing full back. Catch the high bombs and by the time you hit there line you're going full tilt, knock them clean over!!
> 
> Obviously not being able to tackle and catch high balls may be an issue, but it's a fun way to learn!!


cheers pal

i'll see how i get on, i need to catch that first big ball and i should be ok, i let it bounce and then it goes flying round like a bananna


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat barbell bench press

94kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x5

112kg 1x1.5 < BASTARDO

incline barbell bench press

76kg 1x6

80kg 1x6

86kg 1x6

90kg 1x5 <<< PB POUNDAGE

dips (leaning forwards)

1x10

1x10

1x12

close grip bench press

70kg 1x6

78kg 1x6

82kg 1x6

86kg 1x5.5

* buzzing with tonights session, hadn't realised id done 90 on the incline, i thought it was heavy though


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

game

subbed it first half, came on at half time on the wing, to be fair i was glad they said the wing and nothing in the pack as it was for the team above and the opposition were just playing dirty

there is a rough side to union don't get me wrong but there is not really much need to hit everything that moves using anything possible, they tried to bully us which didnt happen

i managed to get 20 minutes before they had their 2nd player sent off and the whole team walked off threatening to kill the referee

so i think we won on paper, we had just levelled when they did it

we think they were on their last legs so the team that is top of the league may be kicked out of it, it did kick off once and there was a one-on-one but the rest of us seperated it, i was very surprised it didnt go 19 v 18 (including subs)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

double post so some progress picture time as you can see i've been doing some chest work


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I thought you were playing 15!! The wing again, fairy. To worried about bouncing banana's!

Good Benching though mate.

Have you tried Dips for tri's as well, I find nothing works as well as using your own bodyweight now. I normally start off with tri pushdowns to get things started, then kill myself with dips.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha if you look up the word fairy in the dictionary there is a picture of me making a gazelle-type run

i am thinking i need more size then i may be able to get off the wing, its pi55ing me off to be honest and im thinking of not turning up every game as i seem to be getting put all over the place as opposed to being able to play in one position

i played second row the other week for the first time and we didnt lose a single scrum all game so i cant have done that badly

im doing dips at the moment pal, over hte next few weeks im going to see how me delts are and hopefully add some extra weight on (i used to dip with 18kg)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Do you do tri dips or chest dips? I thought in your journal it said Chest dips? Both are fantastic.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

leaning forwards mate so chest as opposed to triceps

i agree dips are a great exercise


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders* (with beginners mistake errors)

squats

96kg 1x4 #

96kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

114kg 1x6

120kg 1x3.5

static hold in squat position

56 seconds

65 seconds

55 seconds

military press (6ft spinlock assumed as 8.5kg)

58.5kg 1x6

68.5kg 1x6

72.5kg 1x6

power cleans (5ft bar assuemd as 7kg)

47kg

59kg 1x6

65kg 1x5

# i sucessfully managed to set the catchers too high so after rep 4 i gave up, i am probably going to regret doing 5 sets instead of 5 tomorrow

* i managed to snap my shoulder back in a weird way on the military press, it didnt hurt but it doesnt usually happen so i didnt fancy it having an effect on the next set

* on the whole a crap session


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

a quick update of some of my personal bests so far, and the dates on which they were achieved, i am aiming to smash all of these (well the ones im still doing anyway)

Deadlifts 140kg 1x5 (09/06/08)

Squat 124kg 1x6 (18/08/08)

Bench 110kg 1x5 (28/11/08) or 112kg 1x1.5

Incl bench 88kg 1x8 (14/07/08) or 90kg 1x5 (05/12/08)

Military Press 73.5kg 1x8 (04/08/08)

Shrugs 160kg 1x8

Barbell bent over rows 88kg 1x5 (04/12/08)

Seated db press 33.2kg 1x8

dips b/w + 17kg 1x8 (14/07/08)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

no rugby training tonight

i'd cancelled well in advance as it was me grandads funeral today, i got home at 6pm and didnt really fancy running round outside in the cold so i watched a bit of tele and did a bit of online shopping to see what i can get people for christmas (i think im too organised these days)

i'll be in the gym wednesday and training the rest of the week, including rugby on thursday ready for the game saturday


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hope you're ok mate, thoughts are with you.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i trained wednesday, i did back and biceps

can't remember my numbers as im in uni (my broadbands down)

i matched the deadlift poundage from last week and again only got 3 reps

i got 3x10 on pull ups

i got a 90kg bent over row for 6 reps

my curls went to 5hit and instead of 47kg+ i ended up starting on 25 and doing down-pyramids


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well i've been training but i've also been without internet for three days

did a back and bicep session with some good weights

trained chest tonigh didnt go 100% to plan

i will update tomorrow


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

last couple of sessions (now i'm back online for a bit)

wednesday 10th december

*back and biceps*

deadlifts

108kg 1x6

124kg 1x6

138kg 1x6

140kg 1x3

pull ups (overhand)

3x10

barbell bent over rows

74kg 1x6

82kg 1x6

86kg 1x6

90kg 1x6 <<<PB WEIGHT & REPS

zbar curls

went to 5hit, not putting the weights down as i dropped about 15kg off them, i think the bb rows fooked me up


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

thursday - no rugby training as i had to go into uni after work to finish an assignment (i left at half 9)

friday 12th december

*chest and triceps*

flat barbell bench

96kg 1x6

108kg 1x6

110kg 1x4

104kg 1x6

incline barbell bench

80kg 1x6

84kg 1x6

89kg 1x4

80kg 1x7

dips (leaning forwards)

bodyweight 1x10

bodyweight +5kg 1x10

bodyweight +8kg 1x8

close grip bench press

72kg 1x6

80kg 1x6

86kg 1x6

game yesterday was cancelled


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Still going great guns mate. Looks like I am going to have to up my Flat bench faster!

Is there anyone not overtaking me on this forum!!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

His flat bench is better than mine too. And so is yours. Dodgy shoulder, remember?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Still going great guns mate. Looks like I am going to have to up my Flat bench faster!
> 
> Is there anyone not overtaking me on this forum!!!!


don't worry mate as soon as i get off the wing i'll end up with some silly injuries again meaning i return to a pathetic list of poundages on all lifts (im betting it will happen just as my squat returns to normal)



> His flat bench is better than mine too. And so is yours. Dodgy shoulder, remember?


i think i have discovered a temporary cure, at the moment im just warming them up a silly amount before training, and during each set where the delts are used

seems to be doing ok at the moment and hopefully i'll be able to add extra weight onto my pull ups at some point too at some point


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Think I need some more weetabix in the morning!

I don't think there is anyone on here that doesn't have a dodgy shoulder. Mine is just better now. Hoping it stays that way. At least mine wasn't as serious as others though.

I have started doing 3 x 10 pushups before hand, really slow and concentrated ones to get the blood flowing, find it has helped me no end.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah I've been warming up my RC a *LOT *more than I used to, and it's worked.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I have started doing 3 x 10 pushups before hand, really slow and concentrated ones to get the blood flowing, find it has helped me no end.


yeah push ups are a good warm up pal, i used to do this as well pal if i wasnt so lazy id go back into it 

i think whoever invented the shoulder should have been decapitated, i don't think mine are anywhere near as high up as some people on here, i know a lad at uni that tore his rotator cuff and he's still struggling months later

i think mine may just be impingement but i never got it checked out on the right one (or the left one when that did the same)



> Yeah I've been warming up my RC a LOT more than I used to, and it's worked.


i train at home so there is no-one to watch my constant windmilling, shrugging, neck exercises and massaging, thank god


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

If you're playing rugby, ESPECIALLY moving into the pack, you had better make sure you find the time to warmup with press ups and anything else you can as your shoulders will be battered.

I have seen more dislocations then I care to remember through rugby.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> If you're playing rugby, ESPECIALLY moving into the pack, you had better make sure you find the time to warmup with press ups and anything else you can as your shoulders will be battered.
> 
> I have seen more dislocations then I care to remember through rugby.


yeah another time when i do a silly amount of warming up, im too hard to wear shoulder pads though hahaha

im yet to see a really bad injuryapart from the usual people landing on their necks, in terms of myself my worst one was the ankle (thats still giving me a bit of grief i need to rest it in the summer)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

TBH I don't care who sees me windmilling, massaging, etc. I'd rather look silly for 2 minutes than have a crocked shoulder.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I smell spam. This **** has spammed links all over the site in the last few minutes. Moderators!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

???. did I miss something?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Just some spammer. In about 3 minutes he'd posted a load of crap links all over the place.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

squats

96kg 1x6

106kg 1x6

112kg 1x6

116kg 1x5

military press

57.5kg 1x6

63.5kg 1x6

67.5kg 1x6

71kg 1x6

power cleans (bar assumed as 5kg)

51kg 1x6

57kg 1x6

63kg 1x6


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> TBH I don't care who sees me windmilling, massaging, etc. I'd rather look silly for 2 minutes than have a crocked shoulder.


yeah a valid point mate 



> Just some spammer. In about 3 minutes he'd posted a load of crap links all over the place.


i feel so touched that he visited my journal to do so 

i thought you meant me at first i was going to say ive been spamming for ages


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

5kg bar? What kind of bar were you using?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> 5kg bar? What kind of bar were you using?


an inflatable one 

nah it's a 5foot spinlock (think it's about 5foot) it's great for power cleans as it spins great


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training tonight

not as intense as usual due to (again) 5hit numbers

it was on astroturf which will probably give my knees a hell of a lot of grief tomorrow, my ankles also do not seem to go round corners anymore on hard surfaces which is interesting


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*

deadlifts

110kg 1x6

136kg 1x6

140kg 1x6

144kg 1x0 didnt happen hahaha

pull ups

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x6

barbell bent over rows

80kg 1x6

82kg 2x6

88kg 1x5

good mornings

60kg 1x6

70kg 1x6

74kg 1x6

76kg 1x6

* hahaha beginners mistake tonight, the 138kg deadlift could technically be put as a 133kg deadlift as i forgot to put a 5kg plate on the left side, i realised on the first rep but decided to carry on anyway 

* didn't have the energy to get a 4th set on deads, i should have really dropped it down a bit but decided to do an extra set of pull ups instead

* threw in good mornings to give me a bit of a rest from zbar curls (which the ar5e fell out of last week)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

no rugby training tonight so i decided seen as id

got in from work

cooked me tea

ate me tea

gone to training

that id turn round, go home and train and thus used the carbs i had had for my tea to do a *chest and triceps* session, it is also worth noting that i am on the pi$$ tomorrow night for my works christmas do so this session would have been missed (which may not have been a good thing)

flat barbell bench press

96kg 1x6

102kg 1x6

108kg 1x4 & 1x3

incline barbell bench press

80kg 1x6

84kg 1x6

88kg 1x6

90kg 1x4

dips

bodyweight 1x10

bodyweight +5kg 1x10

bodyweight +8kg 1x9

close grip bench press

80kg 1x6

82kg 1x6

86kg 1x4


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well not much training over the last couple of days

friday was my works do so a couple of sherberts was had

saturday was the rugby do but the game was cancelled in the day so no exercise before the sesh

monday night i am back in the gym but i dont think that we are training or playing games until january now (i may be wrong though) so i may have a week or two off rugby but i'll fit in the gym where i can whilst keeping my diet clean (apart from the beer)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

squats (minus ankle supports as i can't find any)

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

114kg 1x6

120kg 1x0

seated db press (clean to standing) - not dont for a bit

22.5kg 1x6

32.5kg 1x6

33.5kg 1x6

34.5kg 1x5

power cleans (5ft spinlock bar assumed as 5kg in weight)

55kg 1x6

61kg 1x6

65kg 1x6

static hold in squat position

63 seconds

69 seconds

67 seconds

* my knee popped out of the wraps/straps on the 4th set and it was bothering me on all sets a bit (i could feel it under the wraps) so i decided not to de-load then re-load and go again


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good lifts there Dave, your bench is very good.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Good lifts there Dave, your bench is very good.


cheers pal and ta for popping in, unfortunately i have the worst pidgeon chest ever so maybe i need to get the bench to 150+ 

i have aims of a

200kg deadlift

180kg squat

150kg bench

what can i say i have high (unrealistic) hopes i think id be better looking at something like a

150kg deadlift for reps

130kg squat for reps

120kg bench for reps


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

My bench is no where near yours but my squat and deadlift isn't that far off.

*Big three*

bench 110kg (for5)

deadlift 140kg (for5)

squat 124kg (for6)

Mine are:

Deadlift 128.5kg for 5

Squat 108.5kg for 5

Bench 85kg for 5


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> My bench is no where near yours but my squat and deadlift isn't that far off.
> 
> *Big three*
> 
> ...


The fact that you write it all down and have a goal is 10 steps in the right direction. :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> The fact that you write it all down and have a goal is 10 steps in the right direction.


well said 

foxy - don't worry mate it will come and when it does and you overtake me you will officially not be welcome in my journal anymore :lol:

your lifts look good too mate id stick with low reps though i was on reps of 8 for a long time and lifting about 10kg less then those three poundages :beer:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

davetherave said:



> well said
> 
> *foxy* - don't worry mate it will come and when it does and you overtake me you will officially not be welcome in my journal anymore


Something you want to tell us about Dave????

Good lifts mate, like Winger said, the fact that you have set goals means you are well on your way of achieveing them.

Think, If you want a 200kg Dead, thats only 60kg up. Just over 1kg a week by next New Year, I wouldn't say that was too un-achievable!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Something you want to tell us about Dave????


hahaha my excuse is that i have been re-siliconing my bath in and the fumes have mixed with the cleaner i used to make me a bit giddy

that's my excuse and im sticking to it 



> Good lifts mate, like Winger said, the fact that you have set goals means you are well on your way of achieveing them.
> 
> Think, If you want a 200kg Dead, thats only 60kg up. Just over 1kg a week by next New Year, I wouldn't say that was too un-achievable!


yeah hoping so mate the rule is to not talk to the massive guys at a rugby do when intoxicated because when you enter a discussion about deadlifts and the first sentance is "i warm up with 200kg" it makes you a little depressed


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

big news for today is that i nearly fell downstairs lastnight after my knee decided to lock halfway down, and i have really steep stairs

it was interesting to say the least

off out for a few beers tonight, back in the gym tomorrow (don't think im working)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> off out for a few beers tonight, back in the gym tomorrow (don't think im working)


Stress free is a good thing. Dave you are the best! 

Oh and thanks for the rep points guys, you know who you are.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im loving the love that i am feeling from you winger

stress free is one thing £1 for a double vodka is something completley different

just had a kfc 4 piece variety meal with chicken gravy i think it's safe to say my cut is on hold


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

A 4 piece, I took you more for a 6 piece. 

I just looked at your avatar, yea I'm a little slow, that is some funny stuff.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

davetherave said:


> just had a kfc 4 piece variety meal with chicken gravy i think it's safe to say my cut is on hold


Bloater. Still, it'll help the rugby.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> A 4 piece, I took you more for a 6 piece.


hahaha i remember the days of me eating £10 bargain buckets at lunch once a week, i was renowned for it in some circles (skinny ones)



> Bloater. Still, it'll help the rugby.


hahaha the plan was to train tonight but i hurt my neck lastnight in a way that effectively rules out back (and biceps) and chest (and triceps) days so no training tronight and a few beers at home, balls to it its christmas

can't wait for games to be back on so i can start actual cardio again


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

just got out of the gym, smashed all of my personal bests it was an epic workout

only joking ive just drunk becks vier and absolut all night 

merry christmas to one and all


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

LMAO 

Merry Christmas Dave :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

And why have I not been in here for ages?????

Hope you've had a goodun Sweetie!

I'm still looking for a TP ;0)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey, Merry Christmas to. I knew my Absolut had gone somewhere!!! You must have had some as well, knew i didn't drink it all!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> LMAO
> 
> Merry Christmas Dave


same to you chuck 



> And why have I not been in here for ages?????
> 
> Hope you've had a goodun Sweetie!
> 
> I'm still looking for a TP ;0)


i shall think of a suitable punishment something involving the pajamas springs to mind hahaha

hope you had a good un too chuck i currently feel like ive been drinki9ng for five days and not sleeping 



> Hey, Merry Christmas to. I knew my Absolut had gone somewhere!!! You must have had some as well, knew i didn't drink it all!!!


hahaha cheers pal, same to you i had some smirnoff yesterday, made a change from absolut

back to training soon, possibly today but maybe not as ive not carbed up or anything

im going to put some progress pics up as a warning to people that sprain their ankles, i shall have a before the sprain and then an after the sprain (current) pic

a tip - dont drink if you cant train


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

FFS - don't mention the PJ's....you would not believe how bad they are!!!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> FFS - don't mention the PJ's....you would not believe how bad they are!!!!!


hahaha your description did a good job of describing their appeal


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

we have the pictures i'll put them up now and they will give me something to aim for, hopefully i will manage a few months of solid training and rugby games/training to get back to where i was

please note that i do live alone so some pictures may not be as good as they could be, the others arew not cos im out iof shape hahahaha


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right a few notes

1) ive not directly trained my calves in over a year so i don't know why i put that pic up 

2) im going to increase the cardio (ie rugby training) whilst keeping the weights high and the reps low

3) my bedroom is a mess

4) the boxers on the floor are clean

5) i do not have an errection in any of these photos, it may look like it but i dont


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

nearly forgot this is where i was on the 27th august which was a day before my birthday and 8 days before i sprained my ankle (taking me out of proper training for weeks and putting some 30kg off my deadlift and squat poundages for weeks)

well two pictures anyway



















alcohol - don't do it kids


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

stop it...your making my stomach hurt...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

can't rep you again...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> stop it...your making my stomach hurt...


hahaha i put that errection comment in for the ladies (and DMCC) i dont want them thinking i had been looking at rudey dudey pics prior to getting nearly naked

cheers for the rep pal


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat barbell bench

96kg 1x6

104kg 1x6

108kg 1x6

112kg 1x2.5

incline barbell bench

82kg 1x6

86kg 1x6

89kg 1x6

91kg 1x4 <PB WEIGHT

dips (leaning forwards)

5kg 1x10

8kg 1x10

10kg 1x8

close grip bench

80kg 1x6

84kg 1x6

85kg 1x6

87kg 1x5 <PB WEIGHT

* sucessfully managed to go in the gym too late so im not not sure what im going to do, i have jsut had my shake and will have my tea at about half 7

i'll then force feed meself a protein bar before work


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Is that the reason for blacking out al lot of the background too? To hide the evidence?

There is a noticeable difference there, definitely. Keep at it.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Is that the reason for blacking out al lot of the background too? To hide the evidence?


no i didnt want people to see my undercrackers that are in the dawer and all over the floor, i dont want them to think im messy now do i?



> There is a noticeable difference there, definitely. Keep at it.


up the cardio, reveal the ribs


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

davetherave said:


> i dont want them to think im messy now do i?


Is that the reason for blacking out your face too? :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Is that the reason for blacking out your face too?


hahaha im a single lad with a sexy beard the uk-m women would be all over me, so to speak

and people don't think im in as bad shape as i am so i cant let those pictures get out now can i


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dave good job. I can see you are leaner too so keep up the good work.

You are one funny guy.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Dave good job. I can see you are leaner too so keep up the good work.


cheers pal, i can get back to where i was before if rugby training improves, due to the fact the numbers have dropped it has become what can only be described as $hit, and motivation is low personally, this means that i am missing sessions as a result of the poor numbers

an example is tonight, i have to be somewhere so cannot train legs and shoulders, but im going to do these tomorrow night and skip training

when i first took it up i would of trained this afternoon then gone to rugby tomorrow

this is all assuming it's on


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

DMCC's post gave me a good idea, and seen as id dug out my old training book (from when i first joined muscletalk about 3 years ago) i decided to check some of the weights i was lifting back then, and over the years, i am not sure what reps were achieved though as i used to put them in my phone

*November 2006*

deadlifts

126.62kg

squats

84.26kg

bench

96.26kg

*november 07*

bench

90kg 1x8

deads

107kg 1x10

squats

90kg 1x10

*november 08*

bench

106kg 1x5

deads

128kg 1x4

squats

114kg 1x5

well it didnt really come out in the way that i anticipated, the squats of november 08 were with a sprained ankle and in 07 i was doing relatively high reps (10's)

also my weight and lifting circumstances were very different in each year (in 06 id just started squatting and didnt have a cage)

balls to it it took me a while to do so it stays


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

At the same time Dave, the numbers are all going in the right direction.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good stuff Dave, must be good to look back at the old weights.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Good stuff Dave, must be good to look back at the old weights.


yeah its not a great tool for comparing as i could have been squatting 200kg four months before and then dropped down to 90, it is unlikely but it was even better when i could find my old weights when i started bench pressing and squatting when i was pushing about 20kg and struggling as i was on my own 



> At the same time Dave, the numbers are all going in the right direction.


keep popping in pal if i stay injury free it will be personal best city in hee over the next few months


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*, i wont say it was a disaster but it was certainly bad in parts

squats

104kg 1x6

112kg 1x6

118kg 1x4 knee went

front squat

50kg 1x10

static hold in squat position

62 seconds

74 seconds

59 seconds

seated dumbell press (palms in - weight = each dumbell)

25.2kg 1x6

31.2kg 1x6

33.2kg 1x6

35.2kg 1x3

power cleans (5ft bar assumed as 5kg)

57kg 1x6

63kg 1x6

69kg 1x6

* My right knee felt like it was going to pop out on the squats, so i tightened the wraps but it wasn't really happenning

* I gave the front squats a go as I had to de-load the bar to get it back up to the catchers so decided i'd give them a go (knowing my knees were more or less fuc*ed by this time)

* The power clean poundage may be a PB, i'm not sure, man it was hard though but I love these and the poundage seems to be getting more respectable (I doubt i'll ever find a 69kg rugby player to throw though  )


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cracking mate, good achievements there mate!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

happy 2009 let's hope it is not as cr*p as 2008 eh? 

could be a big year for me....

*i will finish my degree in may/june time

*i turn 25 in august

*i am missing boxing of late so i may at some point sack the rugby off and return to western boxing (or give thai boxing a go)

could be an interesting year to be honest


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> You are looking a lot better in the photos Dave. Keep up the good work. Don't let the numbers put you off going to the gym or doing what you should be doing. What matters is the effort and improvement over time and you are going in the right direction.
> 
> I love the thai boxing, why not give it a go and see if it suits you. Its a great form of cardio that is not boring.


cheers chuck,

im loving the rugby but training is proper cr*p and it has got to the stage where i am ducking it and not doing cardio

the numbers are poor and they train tuesdays on astroturf/plastic which works wonders for my unbending ankle, fooked knee and shin splint combination 

im also getting a bit sick of getting stuck on the wing but refuse to get back up to an out of shape 16 stone (i was about 14 and a half in the first pics i think)

had a (possibly stupid) idea of doing all three this morning, training in the gym, boxing training and rugby games

i'll have a think over the next few days, got a game satdy so i'll see what the craic is


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat barbell bench press

100kg 1x6

106kg 1x6

108kg 1x5

110kg 1x4

incline barbell bench press

84kg 1x6

88kg 1x6

91kg 1x5

93kg 1x3 <<<PB weight

parallel bar dips (leaning forwards)

+5kg 1x10

+10kg 1x10

+15kg 1x6

close grip barbell bench press

80kg 1x6

84kg 1x6

* im not ashamed to say i fooked the session off after two sets of close grip bench, the second set wasn't bang on so rather then dropping and coming back i left it there, plus i was fooked


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

game today is cancelled not sure why but ive read that a few pitches are frozen so that throws a turd into the toilet for today


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey, best of luck with the degree mate! A doorman/rugby player/boxer/BB doing a degree eh. You're not doing the Stereotype any good with that are you mate. People will start thinking we're all actually nice educated guys soon 

I would think long and hard about ditching the rugby training. I guess I am biased as it is a love of mine. Just make sure you replace it with something quick, like Thai boxing to keep the rythm going.

I don't know about you but I am shocking when it comes to cardio. If i leave it for a few days then I just lose all interest altogether. :rockon:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Hey, best of luck with the degree mate! A doorman/rugby player/boxer/BB doing a degree eh. You're not doing the Stereotype any good with that are you mate. People will start thinking we're all actually nice educated guys soon
> 
> I would think long and hard about ditching the rugby training. I guess I am biased as it is a love of mine. Just make sure you replace it with something quick, like Thai boxing to keep the rythm going.
> 
> I don't know about you but I am shocking when it comes to cardio. If i leave it for a few days then I just lose all interest altogether.


hahaha it is a bit of a weid combination isnt it 

yeah im still thinking the whole boxing v rugby thing through, i have not played a game since the end of november now i dont think

and i havnt done any kind of cardio for about 3 weeks either

not good


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Can I join the cardio dodger club? Lol I was supposed to do some today - forst time in a couple of weeks but I'm still telling myself my car needed oil more than i needed to sweat :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Can I join the cardio dodger club? Lol I was supposed to do some today - forst time in a couple of weeks but I'm still telling myself my car needed oil more than i needed to sweat


hahaha the more the merrier i told myself i needed to sit in and eat mingles rather then go to training on tuesday 

big news is i am trying my best to avoid a sesh tonight, and didnt drink lastnight, i may consider a few cans at home but im trying my best not to go out and supp 10 pints of stella, even though im bored and angry


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha the more the merrier i told myself i needed to sit in and eat mingles rather then go to training on tuesday
> 
> big news is i am trying my best to avoid a sesh tonight, and didnt drink lastnight, i may consider a few cans at home but im trying my best not to go out and supp 10 pints of stella, even though im bored and angry


I'm bored and freezing, even with the heating on - hoping my friends with warm houses will let me gatecrash their houses tonight :laugh:

Too poor to go out and drink - boo!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What's the degree in?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha damn you windsor now people will think im intelligent



> What's the degree in?


it's a degree in quantity surveying and commercial management (bsc hons) with the option of a masters afterwards (a very slim chance i'll do this though)



> I'm bored and freezing, even with the heating on - hoping my friends with warm houses will let me gatecrash their houses tonight
> 
> Too poor to go out and drink - boo!!!


just do what im going to do and go out in the car, it's cheaper to warm up


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I imagine you are considerably more intelligent than me!

I am officially out of the cardio dodging club. I finally got my hoop in gear and am there 3 times a day now. Just to guilt you further.

P.S. Cardio warme you up, use that information as you wish :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well stage one has been reached, i today went to asda and didnt buy any form of alcohol, i wasnt supposed to be going out lastnight but had a fair number of pints i am now aiming for tee-total for the next few weeks, it may be hard though as i cant get hours on the doors so the pull of sittign at home drinking is great


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders* with a proper fooked left knee

squats

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

116kg 1x6

120kg 1x6 never expected 6

seated dumbell press

27.2kg 1x6

31.2kg 1x6

34.2kg 1x6

35.2kg 1x3

power cleans

59kg 1x6

67kg 1x6

71kg 1x5

* my knee (right) felt like it was trying to pop out of its sockets on the first set but it calmed down after that which is a relief

* on a side note the last day i did shoulder presses with dumbells i had added an extra 1kg on (the bar is 1.2kg not 2.2kg) so this week was finishing on the same weight

* had a tickly cought all day (the annoying sort that doesnt bring anything up or sound manly) and now im sneezing so man flu here we come


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i have two words that should be mentioned more often in this journal they are

morning

+

cardio

and depending on if i actually manage to get up at 5:30am (i couldnt get up at 8 today) and if my shins stop giving me 5hit i will decide if the two words will be accompanied by the initials H,I&T (in that order)

believe me if you have never tried fasted hit training you will not appriciate the inevitable pain, sickness and tears


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well the morning cardio didn't happen as i couldn't get to sleep until about 1, so didn't fancy getting up at 5:30

getting up at 6:20 was hard enough


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps *

deadlifts - not done since 17th december

116kg 1x6

130kg 1x6

142kg 1x6 <<<PB WEIGHT 

146kg 1x1  head got the better of me

pull ups, slightly narrower grip

3x10

barbell bent over rows

60kg 1x8

70kg 1x6

84kg 1x6

88kg 1x5

zbar curls - not done since 10th december

37kg 1x8

43kg 1x6

51kg 1x5 <<<PB WEIGHT

37kg 1x8

* on the whole a good session, a pb on deadlifts (for respectable reps) an extra 2kg isnt much but a pb is a pb

* the curls were good form too which is nice


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

davetherave said:


> deadlifts - not done since 17th december
> 
> 116kg 1x6
> 
> ...


Still a nice 1RM if you've not done one before! Nice lifting.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Still a nice 1RM if you've not done one before! Nice lifting.


yeah good point mate, ive never intentionally done a 1rm, i think i left it a bit too long inbetween set 3 and 4 and i just built it up a bit too much in my head

i think i could have maybe got another rep or two but i don't do poor form on any exercises as i don't see the point of putting myself out for weeks or months, i am however impressed with the deadlifting, it's took a while but i'm back to respectable (for me) weights after the sprained ankle


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

didn't train tonight, i even got to the stage of putting me trainers on but when it took me about 5 minutes due to coughing everywhere i decided that a chest (and tricep) session maybe was not the best idea

so i decided to have a bath, a beechams cold+flu and take it easy tonight and rest for the game tomorrow (if it actually happens)

i may be getting sensible/soft in me old age


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Awww, bless old man.

Rest up and come back stronger. In the mean time, feel free to go into my journal and have a look at how good my deads are lol.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

one day i shall have a 180 deadlift

i may need to use a machine or include my own bodyweight in the total but one day.............


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have faith mate. You'll get there. I never thought I would but I did.

You've had injuries as well mate that you have to remember about.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Exactly, it can't be easy lifting with a dodgy ankle. I've had a dodgy back last year and that held me back.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i think the main thing with injuries is the amount of time that it takes for you to fully put them to the back of your mind

a good example is my ankle, i havnt played rugby for weeks (since the beginning of december) and havnt run since a few days before christmas

my ankle was sore on christmas day however do i wear an ankle support tomorrow or not?

if i do i will be ok in my mind but will probably keep wearing it until the end of the season

if i dont i may need it half way through

i'll decide tomorrow


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

game cancelled again, that's now seven weeks without a game, damn british weather

i was talking to a few people at work about the whole training situation, one lad is first team captain for a team near where i used to live, it's a bit far but i may consider finding a team to train for and then play for my current one, or just play for them

i was explaining how i don't go to training as it's cr*p when theres about 10 people there, im not sure if it was on on thursday, i know it was on tuesaday (i went to the gym instead)

to be fair though i shouldnt even be going to training as i'm fourth team, the general idea is that the 1st and 2nd team generally go to training, and the 3rd and 4th's go if they want (peopel actually stay in the 3rd team so they dont have to train apparantly) so with 2 4th teamers there and theres still only 10 people it shows how in trouble the club is


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

just a quick note to say that i still have the ability to surprise people with my arms

i had my sleeves rolled up like i used to on the doors mainly as i was about a million degrees and mainly as there was only two of us where usually there are three or four (on that floor) so every little helps, i am also dying of a cold, cough and lack of voice

for the record i am now on a mixture of winny, sustanon and test 400 (ive never heard of the last one) i love drunken people in clubs and take it as a compliment

i however hope that he didnt watch me urinating and think i had winny di*k


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well if these arms are so good, get 'em out for the lads.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Well if these arms are so good, get 'em out for the lads.


hahaha theyre not, theyre anything but

the trick is that if you are wearign all black with your sleeves rolled right up then they look bigger then they are, they must do

i always get tools making comments, flattering when they start going on about gear i dont think my arms have been this small for about 3 years


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> PS. I liked the tip about the black sleeves showing your arms off more, will have to try that one!


hahaha if you feel that your having a bit of a small day do this and see if you get any comments

i don't do it as often as i used to, i usually end up doing it when i have my vest on, im inside and im on ECA (without the a) and red bull



> Don't kill yourself trying to train with a cough and cold. Use it as a very viable excuse to pamper yourself and have one or two treats this week. You deserve it!


yeah good point, i sacked the chest session off and would have struggled in the game yesterday,

im going food shopping now so will stock up on beechams and cough medicine


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*, knackered, good sesh 

squats

104kg 1x6

114kg 1x6

119kg 1x6

122kg 1x5.5 < only 2kg off my pb

seated dumbell press

26.2kg 1x6

29.2kg 1x6

33.2kg 1x6

35.2kg 1x5 (2 more reps then last week)

power cleans

60kg 1x6

69kg 1x6

73kg 1x4 <<<PB


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby rugby rugby

fu*ked and only did an hour, to be fair though ive not run since before christmas, well except to get out of the way of a bus on chrsitmas eve, that's about it

i have some kind of natural ability to dig deep in the tank though, i think i learnt this from boxing

i am nowhere near fit but i get knackered easily but i think it's a combination of determination, embarassment and balls i keep going

i think i have the ************ family knackered knees though i thought the biggest problem with running on astroturf again would be shin splints (again) but my left knee was giving me more grief

i think i need to research into ways to warm up the knees more effectively


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i am still training like a mad man and loving it, perhaps i was a little too hard on creatine the first 5 or so times i used it, i've slightly upped the food intake as i was getting back to feeling sick if i didnt eat (even though im eating every three hours as it is)

so the plan is a more controlled bulk, not my usual eating loads and doing no cardio, getting to 16 stone then having to go back to where i was

i still have large love handles so i will monitor it and maybe do a few months, then a cut or something (the end of the season in april seems like a good plan)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*

deadlifts

120kg 1x6

136kg 1x6

144kg 1x6 <PB FOR REPS 

146kg 1x1 (grip went)

pull ups

1x10

1x12

1x10

barbell bent over rows

70kg 1x6

80kg 1x6

86kg 1x6

90kg 1x6 <<<matches PB (same reps too)

zbar curls

39kg 1x8

46kg 1x6

52kg 1x6 <<< PB 

37kg 1x10

* only got 1 rep on the same weight as last week but i feel more confident after my grip went, i personally think a grip problem is better then a lack of confidence in my back/legs/ankle (as was a big part of last weeks) however i got an extra 2kg on set 3 then last week, id buzz off a 2kg increase each week, i think most on here would

* impressed with the zbar curls as well to be honest

* as long as the numbers keep coming up i'll be happy, especially when im DOM'd up to the eyeballs (as i was tonight after a heavy rugby session on astroturf lastnight)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> *back and biceps*
> 
> deadlifts
> 
> ...


144kg for 6 reps, great job. Are you using any straps or belt?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> 144kg for 6 reps, great job. Are you using any straps or belt?


cheers pal 

nah no straps and no belt, the only kind of support i am using is a neoprene ankle support (for the ankle i sprained)

i was buzzing with that 144, especially as i only got 144 for 5 last week

my traps know i did a session yesterday though


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training

more technique work, more numbers then usual (a few less then tuesday) but i didnt get out of breath once which was a bit of a blow

the fact i thought it started half an hour after it did meay not have helped


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

big news for tonight is that i can't add up, i last did chest and triceps on 2nd january and i had my 4th set of incline bench pressing as a pb at 92kg

checked it again tonight and it was 94kg for 3 

*chest and triceps*

flat barbell bench

100kg 1x6

105kg 1x6

109kg 1x6

111kg 1x3

incline barbell bench

86kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

93kg 1x6

96kg 1x3 <PB WEIGHT

dips

3x10


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Quite a difference between 84 and 96... :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Quite a difference between 84 and 96...


edited - as mentioend previously i cant add up 

imagine if you could add 12kg on a lift in 2 weeks though marisz would be crapping himself by 2013


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well looking outside it is sunny so that means it is hopeful that the game will go ahead

we trained on the 3rd team poitch on thursday and it was a proper mess, it was like a bog but we are in a position where we technically have to play due to not having done so for 8 weeks and also im not sure how many more games we can cancel without getting thrown out of the league

i just hope to god we have at least 15 men, otherwise we could receive a di*king


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

game

for some reason they started early so i managed to turn up about 5 or 10 minutes into the game, im not sure why but they started at 2 instead of 3

so subbed the first half, got on 5 minutes into the second half, had some fun, got some good mauling done, one in particular we mauled for about 20 yards, pushing them back and scoring to go one point ahead

lost though, but to be fair all their team said we both deserved the win

i got straight off after the game, a bit pi55ed off to be honest, mainly with myself because i was late but mainly as i dont think they would have used me if they didnt have to

been training all week and then could of ended up standing on the sidelines all game but it's the way it goes i suppose

the team, with it being a 4th team are mainly older fellas who are former first teamers, they are hard ba5tards but the other teams very often just dance round them, they could have a nice mix of youth and experience but practically the whole pack is older fellas, the younger lads are in the backs and on the wing, etc


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well last night i felt like id had a stroke, my dead right shoulder, right arm and right leg combination was not enjoyable whilst stood on a door

add it to a left (only) shin splint and a sore hand and trap combination and i was in pain 

im not sure what ive done to the shoulder but it most definately does not feel right, could this be the end of my good run of pb's?

damn rugby


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

the most miraculous shoulder recovery in history is complete

saturday at about 5pm i couldnt move my arm at all

sunday at about 5am i still couldnt move my arm

sunday night i was sruggling

monday in work i was struggling

monday night i was hopeful

tuesday night i attended rugby training

the rugby on a tuesday is primarily fitness based, some throwing, passing, etc but the line-outs, etc are on a thursday

im buzzing though, only one session missed (legs and shoulders)

could it be the creatine?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*, messed about a bit as I'm still trying to work out what I have actually damaged

deadlifts

124kg 1x6

140kg 1x6

145kg 1x3

150kg 1x1 < PB for 1

160kg 1x0

pull ups

3x10

bent over barbell rows

72kg 1x6

82kg 1x6

88kg 1x6 & 1x5

good mornings (straight legs)

60kg 1x6

70kg 1x6

74kg 1x6


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

didn't go to rugby training tonight, i decided to go for a run instead which i now realise was possibly the stupidest idea ever

the run lasted about a quarter of a mile before the shin splint hit in, i carried on and it was accompanied by another, i then decided to head back but didnt want to rin/hobble past the kids that had followed me before in a rocky two type scene

my legs locked with my toes in the pointing up position thereby stopping my running, this was accompanied by a left knee lock which as you can probably imagine helped immensely

i headed for soft grass (well water) and managed to limp home the rrest of the way using a mix if jogging, limping and falling over

i managed to get lost twice and worked off more calories by typing this update

mental note - i can no longer run on anything other then grass


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Are you running with the right tecnique? Sounds daft but I used to have serious problems running till someone showed me how it should be done properly.

You have to run heel to toe and wiggle your ar5e like a power walker. Takes alot of the impact away. I mean, you look like a t1t, but at least it doesn't hurt!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> You have to run heel to toe and wiggle your ar5e like a power walker. Takes alot of the impact away. I mean, *you look like a t1t*, but at least it doesn't hurt!


i have that base covered 90% of the time pal 

ive always struggled with my knees, i run heel to toe and can run very lightly on my toes (when im under a certain weight which i am)

i've never had them that badly whilst running though, usually they hurt a bit but not enough for me to stop, i had to stop and my shins were rock hard and twice the size

it's not the end of the world to be honest i just either need to continue running on grass (i managed to fing some gyspie-less fields whilst i was lost) or actually get down to rugby


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bb bench

96kg 1x6

104kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

111kg 1x5 <GET IN

incl bb bench

84kg 1x6

92kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

86kg 1x6

dips (vertical for a change)

3x8

close grip bench

70kg 1x6

76kg 1x6

80kg 1x6

84kg 1x6

* hadnt done the cgbp since 2nd january so i didnt go mad poundage wise

* didnt go mad on the flat bench either but got an extra 2 reps


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice flat benching dave, ps I'm now also over here to annoy/encourage you


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Very nice flat benching dave, ps I'm now also over here to annoy/encourage you


cheers pal

now comes the game of guess who you are


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> deadlifts
> 
> 124kg 1x6
> 
> ...


You have an excellent bent over row and pull-ups. Not having a go but your dead lift could be more. Are you holding back?

I am only asking because we are close on our lifts and your dead lifts are behind IMO. Not having a go by any means.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> You have an excellent bent over row and pull-ups. Not having a go but your dead lift could be more. Are you holding back?
> 
> I am only asking because we are close on our lifts and your dead lifts are behind IMO. Not having a go by any means.


you dont have to be so diplomatic mate if you think i need a kick up the ar5e then give me one 

i'm not sure to be honest, i did some singles that session hoping that i would get around 180 and well i didnt, it seems the case on all of my lift days that i have some lifts that are frequently described as acceptable yet i also have some which should be better, an example is benching from last night, my close grip and incline bench is far too close to my flat bench for my liking

i have managed to get over the wobbling ankle problem that i had with the deadlifts so will aim to start lifting silly weights, not just settle for 6 reps, aim for about 2kg increase per week every week (for reps)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

edit - so good i said it twice


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> you dont have to be so diplomatic mate if you think i need a kick up the ar5e then give me one


You are the best and I mean that. One boot coming up....lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

game of rugger in the afternoon sun

started off as wing forward, moved to second row, played 60 minutes and was relieved as fook when they said i was going off (keep that quiet though)

absoloutly knackered, nicely bruised and sore, work tonight should be interesting

played a first team and our fourth team managed to keep them to 0-0 absoloutly buzzing with that, good effort by all of us

have some of that you kn0bbers, they were fighting amongst themselves as they should, on paper have dicked us


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> You are the best and I mean that. One boot coming up....lol


better then a kick up the ar5e, give me a kick in the temple and i'll feel it more (my buns of steel will deflect your boot)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

oh and id like to kill the cnut who jumped all over my arm for not releasing the ball

doing this is all well and good but make sure you have the right frigging person, i only touched the ball once all match 

at the moment it looks a mess, tomorrow it'll be sore, the cnut


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dammit im such a retard - double post again


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm getting loads of these double posts now. It comes up with the "you must wait 14 secs" so I press it again and it double posts. If it says that then just click on the link again and it will have posted.

but yes you are a retard :tongue:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah but then there is the worry that it hasnt actually posted so i agree, it is a dangerous game

im getting that a lot mate, it also crashes a silly amount as a site too

im going to say it comes down to frames, DMCC has a bigger natural frame then me, you are just a machine


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> but yes you are a retard :tongue:


Someone's angry and aggressive tonight. Are you on tren? :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

who is tren? is that that ladyboy from the ship?

im going to work in a bit to get my arms out and show off my battle scars, that will make me feel good about meself, unlike my journal


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's quite bad mate when you find it easier to show off in real life rather than on a website. You'll never make a keyboard warrior, unlike some of the people that have joined here since I was offline.

Ladyboy's, ahhhhh, such (innocent) memories!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You're not as innocent as you make out. I've seen your Facebook photos.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> It's quite bad mate when you find it easier to show off in real life rather than on a website. You'll never make a keyboard warrior,


some people have it some people talk about it hahahahahahaha


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have neither lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh I don't know about that. Someone who has made the gains you have in the conditions you have to train in must have something.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

wasn't sure beforehand if my knee was going to hold up after the disasterous run on thursday and a hard hard game on satdy, so did the wraps up extra tight managing to cut off all blood to my right calf which was nice, took me a few attempts to get going at the 100kg so i thought it was going to go to rat 5hit

squats

100kg 1x6

112kg 1x6

120kg 1x4 (I can't squat with a dead calf  )

126kg 1x5 <<<PB WEIGHT, GET IN!!!

seated dumbell press

27.2kg 1x6

31.2kg 1x6

35.2kg 1x6

37.2kg 1x3  PB WEIGHT THOUGH

power cleans

65kg 1x6

72kg 1x4

* the power cleans were not working at all, took a few knocks on my (previously sprained) ankle on saturday so i wasnt sure if it was going to hold up (especially after the squats)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You're going great mate, 126 is good, as long as those numbers keep going up then everything is good. I should listen to myself sometimes!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> You're going great mate, 126 is good, as long as those numbers keep going up then everything is good. I should listen to myself sometimes!!


hahaha nice one mate, damn my knackered legs ive had for 10 years

i am going to see if my knee locks again tonight at training, if so it may be the same problem our kid had with her cartlidge which is bad

i cant walk today with that one bastard knee, i think my legs may be the reason i will never get truly outstanding lifts on two of the big three if im honest


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> i cant walk today with that one bastard knee, i think my legs may be the reason i will never get truly outstanding lifts on two of the big three if im honest


A 200kg straight leg deadlift would be good. :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

200KG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He should be curling that!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks for cheering me up fellas im so happy now im off to find a tall building to jump off

a 52kg strict zbar curl for 6 is impressive enough at the moment considering my puny guns 

i am training liek a mad man at the moment i know the figures do not represent it but don't forget im a puff


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training

i'm slowly waking up to the fact that i may have to drop the tuesday night session, it is more fitness based which is great but it is on astroturf which is right royally fooking up my ankle, knees and shins

the pain levels and problems are not as bad as the run i went for last thursday but to be honest it is enough to make me consider just training thursday nights (when it is on grass)

it will be a shame as i need all the training (and fitness) i can get but it put me out of thursdays session last week and thursday is the night when the proper stuff is done (ie less fitness)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*

deadlifts

130kg 1x6

140kg 1x6

146kg 1x6

152kg 1x0 

pull ups

12,12,10

bent over barbell rows

74kg 1x6

80kg 1x6

84kg 1x6

88kg 1x6

zbar curls

40kg 1x6

47kg 1x6

53kg 1x4 stopped to keep strict

didn't do drop set to failure

* deadlifts again a sack of poo, was all looking good with the 146kg on the third set then i dont know what happened, if i have to blame anything apart from my head i blame the rugby training on tuesday (on the astroturf) due to a sore ankle but i think im just soft


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks good bro...How's the weather...we are getting pelted with a blizzard at the moment...calling for 10 inches of snow before morning...Cheers...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it was sunny today boss, sounds ok out here at the moment (im too lazy to get up and look out of the window)

i may be getting up for a drink in about 20 minutes i will report back then 

ps - fook it the 146kg was a pb for reps so i just need to possiby slow it down a little


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

How long was your rest between your last 2 sets..?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's funny the line between lift and can't lift. It's only a few kg.

Even if it is just a mental block.

Bit crap the old rugby training though.

Do you use the cross trainer at all for cardio??


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> How long was your rest between your last 2 sets..?


about three hours, i got distracted with texting a young lady inbetween sets, ohh the shame 



> Do you use the cross trainer at all for cardio??


nah mate, not got one, i am going to get a push bike when i have some more money available, my knees bu55ered today which is nice and couldnt get out of work so will be training chest and tri as opposed to rugby training (which started 5 minutes ago)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm not sure that a bike will be any better for your knee mate. I get more aggrevation on my knee from cycling than anything else.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i think i'll just have to accept that i am fooked at the ripe old age of 24 

running on grass is fine, so i will just skip training on tuesdays and maybe do some boxing training at home or something to do some form of cardio

ive been walking stupidly today and it wasnt just because of the deadlifts, im still feeling tuesday so i'll have a think of a plan

might be training chest and tri tonight as i may have to do a silly shift tomorrow (8-3:30 then 10:30 - 03:30) then up at 9 for a game away and working 10-3:30 again


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat barbell bench press

96kg 1x6

106kg 1x6

111kg 1x6

113kg 1x3

incline barbell bench press

86kg 1x6

93kg 1x6

94kg 1x5

95kg 1x4

parallel bar dips dips (parallel body)

3x10

close grip bench press

72kg 1x6

78kg 1x6

82kg 1x6

84kg 1x6

* not sure if 95kg for 4 is better then my previous pb of 96kg for 3 yet

* weird session tonight, I'm not with it at all and wasn't for the whole session, i had a headache before so popped some asprin and felt like i wasnt really there, i think i need sleep to be honest, but again am not tired


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Aspirin does strange things to me mate. I think it is something to do with the blood thining properties, especially if you are taking sida cordifolia (or similar). Just hammers me.

Instead of aspirin why don't you try a one day course of "manning up" works wonders when I have a little headache :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Instead of aspirin why don't you try a one day course of "manning up" works wonders when I have a little headache


hahaha you kn0bber, i get migraines where i cant orientate my arms with what i can see, sort of a hand to eye co-ordination problem

as soon as i feel one coming on i take a pain killer, usually ibuprofen but i couldn be ar5ed going upstairs

the last thing i wanted was to drop 110kg on me when my arms didnt do what i wanted them too so put your man up pills up your bum

i will be on them tomorrow pre-game


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

well a supository man up might work, but it's not recomended pre workout.

Last thing you want when lifting heavy is a relaxed sphincter!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

davetherave said:


> *chest and triceps*
> 
> flat barbell bench press
> 
> ...


Better than mine :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha have some of that then , you can keep your other two lifts hahaha

cheers pal, don't you dare beat me and my pigeon chest


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I want your bench press you ****er lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I want your bench press you ****er lol


hahaha i want your chest, lats, biceps, delts, abs, forearms, triceps and traps


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well a current update i am right royally fooked off

worked lastnight, went home early (at 3am) could of worked till 5:30am (it's been a few years since i've got up at 6am and gone to bed at 6am but i'd of managed it) i finished early as we had an away game today

i got a surprising amount of sleep (from about 4am till 10:45am) i got to the club to find the game was off, i waited round for 2 hours to play for the team above and got a grand total of five minutes in a position i despise so at the moment im a bit pi55ed off with the whole rugby thing

im tempted to go missing for a bit to give my knees a rest for a few weeks (theyre fooked) and also to give me chanve to gather up the toys and place them neatly back into the pram


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well it is now about 5am and ive just got in from work still pi55ed off

i text another lad who usually plays for us and he said he's sacked the team above off as well, and has been playing for the seconds because he subbed two games without gettign on once,

now i am all for mucking in for the club and that, if people cry off play for the team above as a sub, if id been brought on in a position where i was in the scrum then id be happy with half a game, but i was brought on as a winger which i personally think id be playing for the 2nd team if i wanted to be a winger (id just get my fitness up)

im not sure what im going to do but in future if our games are cancelled im going to duck, it may seem like im beign a ****house and throwing the toys out of the pram but i went home 2 and a half hours early, then i paid for playing as a sub

so the cost of my five (or so) minutes was at least £27.50, this doesnt include petrol

i could have alernatively,

done some work on my dissertataion

gone to the gym

helped our kid with her new house

visited me parents

all of the above would have been more productive then waitign round for 2 hours, then standing round for 75 minutes

i need to have a think as to what my plans are

disclaimer - i have nothing against the wing as a position but it is not what i want to do, or where i want to play

i stood there for 75 minutes knowing that if i did come on i wouldnt get any action anyway


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

squats

104kg 1x6

116kg 1x6

125kg 1x6

130kg 1x3.5 <PB WEIGHT

static hold in a-t-g position

66seconds

75seconds

62seconds

military press (not done for a bit - using 6ft bar)

59kg 1x6

67kg 1x6

71kg 1x6

74kg 1x8 <<<PB WEIGHT - BUZZIN

power cleans

59.5kg 1x6

67.5kg 1x5

69.5kg 1x5


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats a very strong military press man, and nice squatting also


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Thats a very strong military press man, and nice squatting also


cheers R i'll be at your military press soon, it seems the moral of the story is not to do militaries for 7 weeks then you come back stronger then ever


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

powerlifter8 said:


> Thats a very strong military press man, and nice squatting also


I could not agree more. He is very strong. :thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I could not agree more. He is very strong.


cheers pal, i'm hoping for good things from my future overhead pressing


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You tw*t bag. Thats your bloody military press better than me as well.

I swear if it was acceptable for a grown man to cry I'd be bawling right now!!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> You tw*t bag. Thats your bloody military press better than me as well.
> 
> I swear if it was acceptable for a grown man to cry I'd be bawling right now!!!!


hahaha your monumental deadlift and squat poundages are still a long way off for me

i will see where i get to next week, bodyweight press here i come


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree that military press is huge.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I agree that military press is huge.


cheers boss i hadn't realised it was fit to be classed as a potentially impressive lift to be honest until i read these comments, i wish id gone for more reps now (or another set)

i'm still not sure if im cutting or bulking at the moment, ive upped the food intake a bit of late so i suppose im bulking slowly but after the season ends and up until the start of next season the aim is to bulk and eat and train like a monster

in this pre season i went more for fitness then size which looking back may have been a mistake as i ended up on the wing

if i start next season as a 15 or 16 stoner then this shouldnt happen


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*, again i gayed off on the deadlifts, or something hapenned, or didnt

i had one of my headaches before and felt sick throughout, i thought rather then sack the session off (if i had id of missed a week as im working friday and saturday) or get a bucket ready and see what happenned

deadlifts

132kg 1x6

142kg 1x6

148kg 1x6 <<<PB FOR REPS

150kg 1x1 

pull ups (slightly narrower grip)

3x12

barbell bent over rows

76kg 1x6

82kg 1x6

87kg 1x6

90kg 1x6 <<< MATCHES PB

zbar curls

41kg 1x6

49kg 1x6

55kg 1x2

* left it there as the third set of curls was not going to be strict past rep 2, so i decided not to start swinging round like a retarded seal, i put a bit too much on from set 2 to be honest, i wanted to put down a 55kg curl (retard)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> pull ups (slightly narrower grip)
> 
> 3x12
> 
> ...


Nice lifts. Add in the military and WTF?

Dave, can I call ya Dave?...lol

Your lifts are so close to mine it is pathetic, but, you should be deadlifting so much more. Step up and lets see some PB shall we?

Stop fcuking around and get busy! :whistling:

I said I said get busy...lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Nice lifts. Add in the military and WTF?
> 
> Dave, can I call ya Dave?...lol
> 
> ...


hahaha carry on and there will be rumours we are the same person, they will be rife 

yeah im devo'd with the deadlifts to be honest, it was a pb but i think i need to drop the weight and come back stronger, this worked on bench a few years back when i got stuck on 83kg and after i came back i was pushing about 103 so maybe this is what's needed

either that or a kick up the **** off yourself every time i gay off


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

This is another benefit of the Man up pills I mentioned before, you stop deadlifting like a girl :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i lift liek a man i just lift womens weight, equal opportunities and all that


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat bench

100kg 1x6

108kg 1x6

112kg 1x5

115kg 1x3.5 <PB WEIGHT

incl bench

90kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

95kg 1x4, 1x4

dips (parallel body)

3x10

close grip bench

74kg 1x6

80kg 1x6

84kg 1x6

86kg 1x6

* on the whole very happy with the sesh apart from the incline bench press, chased weights a bit too much and should have done a drop set


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Stop hittin PB's you bastard!! I'll never catch you at this rate haha!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Stop hittin PB's you bastard!! I'll never catch you at this rate haha!


hahaha dont worry pal, the **** will fall out of my lifting soon, the inclines didn't go well tonight so that may be the beginning of the end


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> i lift liek a man i just lift womens weight, equal opportunities and all that


LOL


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

no game today, i was having a weekend off but there wasnt a game anyway

watched england v italy if that counts?

been hungry all day, even after ive just ate loads so i may be verging on becoming an eating machine again, so the weights need to come up faster then they are

possibly contemplating a change of routine to include military pressing that comes from the floor everytime, i forget the name, as opposed to cleaning from the floor and then pressing from the shoulders

not decided yet


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Clean and press...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ahh yeah thats it, i was mixing it up with the jerk (windsor)

i may do but i need to sit down and work out whether it would be more beneficial for rugby then power cleans, the routine appears to be working well as it is so im a bit wary of completeley changing it incase it goes t*ts up

also im conscious maybe im not doing enough for legs


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

squats

106kg 1x6

120kg 1x6

128kg 1x6 <<<PB FOR REPS 

130kg 1x1.5 <pins and needles in legs

static holds in deep squat position

67seconds

72seconds

75seconds

military press

61kg 1x6

69kg 1x6

74kg 1x6

77kg 1x6 <<< PB GET IN!!! 

power cleans

61kg 1x5

69kg 1x5

73kg 1x5 <<< PB FOR REPS 

* on the whole not a bad sesh, added an extra rep on the power cleans, added an extra two on the squats (my best is still 130 for 3.5 though) and then there was the military


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

good news and bad news

bad news = i still am in possesion of a gay deadlift

good news = all else went well

*back and biceps*

deadlifts

134kg 1x6

144kg 1x6

150kg 1x6 <<<PB (got 1 rep last time at this weight) 

154kg 1x0.5 hahaha

pull ups

bodyweight 1x12

+2kg 1x12

+5kg 1x10

barbell bent over rows

80kg 1x6

84kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

94kg 1x6 <<<PB 

zbar curls

39kg 1x6

51kg 1x6

55kg 1x4 <<<PB 

39kg 1x12

* i know i got a PB on the deadlifts but it wasn't happenning on the 4th set, tried straps, sheer determination, the lot


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

a quick note, just as i was updating my pb's i looked at the dates and it seems that training is going well, of the exercises i am currently doing a lot of the pb's have been obtained within the last few weeks or so

here's the full list (updated)

PB's

Deadlift 150kg 1x6 (11/02/09)

Squat 128kg 1x6 (09/02/09) or 130kg 1x3.5 (02/02/09)

Bench 115kg 1x3.5 (05/02/09) or 111kg 1x5 (23/01/09)

Incl bench 88kg 1x8 (14/07/08) or 96kg 1x3 (16/01/09)

Military Press 77kg 1x6 (09/02/09)

Shrugs 160kg 1x8

Barbell bent over rows 94kg 1x6 (11/02/09)

Seated db press 37.2kg 1x4 (26/01/09)

dips b/w + 17kg 1x8 (14/07/08)

Zbar curls 55kg 1x4 (02/02/09)

Close grip bench 87kg 1x5 (27/12/08)

Power cleans 73kg 1x5 (09/02/09)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oi, I just saw that Jerk comment tw*t bag!!!

Just because you're lifting bigger weights does'nt mean I won't put you over my knee young man


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Oi, I just saw that Jerk comment tw*t bag!!!
> 
> Just because you're lifting bigger weights does'nt mean I won't put you over my knee young man


hahaha cheers flower x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> This is another benefit of the Man up pills I mentioned before, you stop deadlifting like a girl :whistling:


Nowt wrong with deadlifting like a girl...... :whistling:



windsor81 said:


> Oi, I just saw that Jerk comment tw*t bag!!!
> 
> Just because you're lifting bigger weights does'nt mean I won't put you over my knee young man


Can I watch?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I wouldn't mind deadlifting a girl!!!

You can watch as long as you're up for a spanking after ????


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I wouldn't mind deadlifting a girl!!!
> 
> You can watch as long as you're up for a spanking after ????


You could deadlift me but I don't weigh enough (for once, lol!!)

*bends over* :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

ooooo, spanky spanky spank spank time xxxxx

Can Dave get in on this as well, only seems fair as it is his journal.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dave is peeling his bananna over this talk, give him a minute


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> ooooo, spanky spanky spank spank time xxxxx
> 
> Can Dave get in on this as well, only seems fair as it is his journal.


Lol, you gonna spank him too???


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Why not, get that banana out for the boys Dave


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

my overhead lifts are not the only that thing are bigger then you mr windsor


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, your typo's are pretty massive as well!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha you sweaty arab

well spotted i was erm well retarded


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training, not been for a while

i am fat, unfit and a dropper


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps *whilst on my death bed, what can i say im not soft

flat barbell bench press

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

114kg 1x6

116kg 1x3.5 <<<PB 

incline barbell bench press

84kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

96kg 1x4 added an extra rep onto pb

parallel bar dips (vertical body)

3x12

close grip bench press

76kg 1x6

82kg 1x6

86kg 1x6

88kg 1x6 <<<PB


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

davetherave said:


> flat barbell bench press
> 
> 100kg 1x6
> 
> ...


I hate you.

:beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

More spanking talk please. :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

*puts Winger over his knee*


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dmcc said:


> *puts Winger over his knee*


LOL 

Me thinks I should have been more specific..lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> *puts Winger over his knee*


Out of the country a day and you've replaced me already 

I'm lucky Dave loves me!!! :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I hate you.


thanks pal 

rugby game today, less said the better let's just say we got dic*ked well and truly


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

davetherave said:


> thanks pal
> 
> rugby game today, less said the better let's just say we got *dic*ked well and truly*


Thought that would be a result for you mate :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

to be honest that may have been more enjoyable then todays game

one word

WING

ahh what a 5hit position ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

bastard sore today, bloody hell am i sore today

ive, yet again got sore floating ribs, with it being both of them im beginning to think that it may be the stab vest as im not having you can do both floating ribs in on the wing, in the pack yes but in the backs and on the wing no

my necks sore as well which is added to the pain of dying, the cough helps my ribs no end

nevermind, rest tonight (with a few beers and watchin the rugby from earlier) then back in the gym tomorrow night

good stuff


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe it's them twisting the knife they stuck in by replacing you with a deaf dude?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Maybe it's them twisting the knife they stuck in by replacing you with a deaf dude?


yeah possibly there must be two stuck in me

takes the pi55, at first i thought he had been missing for ages and had returned but no he was new

im not playing this weekend, our kids moving house, theyve tried to lay it on thick but balls to letting the family down (they all helped me so it's not an option)

we are in a position whereby we may lose one of our 4 teams due to cancelling too many games for the 3rd and 4th teams, if we cancel one more game one of these teams will go (obviously the 4th team would go out of the two) but the third teams are the clickiest set of people ive ever met, we have a prop who has jumped from the 4ths to the 2nds because he cant get in the 3rd team

i am constantly assessing my options, there are a few other teams round here that i could turn up at during the pre-season (im not going on our clubs tour as it looks like it's going to be around final exam time) so we'll see what happens

cheers for popping in pal


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

for anyone that is interested here is an email we received, with censorship to protect the innocent

I'd just like to say thanks to ************ 4th XV, who travelled to play *********** 2nd XV today.

Although the result speaks volumes, ********'s spirit was admirable. They were up for everything from the first whistle, played the game like true gents, and their cooperation was admirable as they did everything they could to fulfill this fixture.

They turned up with 12 players, but we had players to lend them who couldn't travel with our 1st XV today, and they never gave in.

One player, the ******* hooker (man of the match) stood out... as he looked to have disclocated his hand/knuckles, but ******** refused to play uncontested, their Scrum half stepped in at hooker (and did a fine job) before the original hooker returned to play on, regardless of his injury.

Big hand to all the ********** lads who turned up, who are a credit to their club.

which i thought was a nice email to read just as i started looking for another club


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well tonight's session was a bit of a mess about, right up until warming up i was going to risk my usual session of squats, static holds, overhead press and power cleans and thought i'd be able to all be it with a fair amount of pain

but on the warm up at the last minute i decided against it to protect my ribs, whatever i've done to them can't be good and i didnt fancy squatting 140 as my breathing is only at about 60%, i think im getting sensible in my old age cos years ago id have done a full session, and probably taken myself out for weeks

there is no bruising but it hurts on both sides when i breath deeply, cough or if i press in, i must have done something during the game which is amazing seen as i was on the wing and only tackled a few people, in the pack yeah id accept it as mauls, scrums, tackling, etc are a plenty

anyway the session - i wheeled out some old favourites that i do when im struggling to do a proper session, and tried to include some leg work

static hold (in ass-to-grass position)

1x102 seconds

1x83 seconds

1x104 seconds

deep knee bends

1x30

1x25

1x25

plate pinches (holding a 10kg plate in each hand)

1x59 seconds

1x60 seconds

1x47 seconds

* on paper looks a bit of a waste of time but the deep knee bends are not as easy as they look, especially if you train for low reps, it got me away from the tele at least

* it is amazing how many exercises you cannot do at home that dont involve a) breathing or B) ab work - i suppose i could have done some calf raises but lifting 20kg plates didn't seem a good idea


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

It's called instinctive training and most cant even spell it...lol

I myself used spell check...he he.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Gay mate, very gay!!! but ultimately necessary. You only get one body!!! Look after it.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> It's called instinctive training and most cant even spell it...lol
> 
> I myself used spell check...he he.


you my friend are a hero, i want to wear your hat



> Gay mate, very gay!!! but ultimately necessary. You only get one body!!! Look after it.


yep i realise that i have reached new levels of gayness after lastnight, they're still buggered so chances are back and biceps wont get done on wednesday either

i think im going to lay the blame at the rugby club, i need to get used to taking digs and getting moved about in different positions is no good because i can only assume im going into a tackle either half ar5ed or backing out at the last second, i think this is what i did on saturday

whereas when im in the pack (wing forward or second row) i go in 100% everytime and don't really have any inclination to not do so

i wont be rugby trainign this week and am not playing this weekend (got some other 5hit to do) im at a bit of a junction where i may have retired for the season if im honest

i don't know if theres much point in sitting in a&e all night to get told theyre slightly bruised (theyre not broken as theres no bruising)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

at the moment i've sacked the rugby off, i may still go to training but a plan i have in my mind is to finish my dissertation, it is in on the 9th april, so not losing about 4-5 hours every saturday will certainly help me a great deal, even if i do work on the friday and saturday nights

as i said i still may train one of the nights (the one thats on grass) to ensure i still do some form of fitness

i can't be doing with the politics to be honest, i dont enjoy either of my two jobs much of the time but i can justify doing them by getting paid, after saturday i worked out it cost me about £40 (made up of lost wages on friday night, petrol there, game fee, drinks, petrol back)

i may just turn up at a new club in the pre-season, or i may revert to boxing again, maybe thai as ive done a bit of western - my shin splints may be a problem though

dave


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

gay training session, 5hithoused out

to be fair i didnt train earlier in the week and wasnt sure what to expect from tonight, sore knee and rib(s) combo isnt good for deadlifts 

*back and biceps*

*
*

deadlifts

134kg 1x6

140kg 1x6

150kg 1x4 

160kg 1x0 god knows why i thought this would happen (see above)

pull ups

12

12

10

barbell bent over rows

80kg 1x6

85kg 1x6

92kg 1x6

96kg 1x6 <<<PB BUT NOT 100% happy, so won't include

zbar curls

41kg 1x6

47kg 1x6

53kg 1x4

41kg 1x12

*i've had some weird thing today where everytime i stand up, if ive been sat down for a bit as soon as i start to walk i was getting pins and needles in my knee and below my kneecap

weird (and possiblt not good)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Not that gay mate, probably only rate that session as slightly camp if I'm honest! 

Shifting 150kg when injured is no mean feat. Plus I would have to agree with you sacking the rugby off. since I've been checking in here you aint been happy with it, if you want to pay to be unhappy, get married. At least you get some benefits from that!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> g
> 
> barbell bent over rows
> 
> ...


Your dead lifts sucks but look at your bent over rows, what a fcuking beast you are!

Dave, you really need to give yourself some credit and stop being a little girl...lol

Your lifts are very admirable and you need to see that for what it is.

How many guys in the gym do that weight? None.

Bent over rows are a man exercise and don't anyone forget that!!!!

I don't do them....j/k...lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

aww cheered me up fellas, big hugs all round

here are my comments

windsor

1) i enjoy rugby when i am in the pack, but they dont seem to want to play me in the pack, i should be able to dictate where i want to play for the 4th team, (let's be honest it's the 4th team) so it may be a temporary sacking-off but i agree with you

2) i made a comment to a lad this week that rugby was supposed to be a release each weekend, however at present (due to the above) its gettign me angry then im standing on a door dealing with pi55heads all night

3) due to not playing consistantly ive realised i cant tackle, i can in the forwards but when someone runs at me at pace (ie winger on winger) i fook it up and cripple myself

4) yeah fair point on the deads and the injury i am going to suss it out tonight as well (chest and triceps) and then will be pushing for a full week of pb's again

5) is that a proposal of marriage flower?

winger

1) fair point mate, the row weights are not bac, i'll buzz me t*ts off when i get to 100kg, i literally will make a mess in my pants

2) i want 180 180 130 but think that these numbers are a wee bit on the high side, so maybe i should stop being so hard on my self and just let it come

3) i train alone at home so is that not a common weight for barbell bent over rows then?

4) i am in a position whereby my big lifts could soon be overtaken by smaller lifts which is not a position i ever thought id be in

cheers fellas


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Mate, those lifts are big whether you are training at home or in a gym.

I think of it this way, my lifts may only be mid table in my gym, but my gym is such a small cross section of society. So when you think about it (DMCC once said this to me) there really isn't alot of people in the world that are as strong as we are, and we, my friend, are merely at the base of the mountain!

So on that note.........................can I stick my oingo boingo in your velvet underground? :wub: xxx


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Mate, those lifts are big whether you are training at home or in a gym.
> 
> I think of it this way, my lifts may only be mid table in my gym, but my gym is such a small cross section of society. So when you think about it (DMCC once said this to me) there really isn't alot of people in the world that are as strong as we are, and we, my friend, are merely at the base of the mountain!


fair point flower - i did make a comment that i was undoubtadley the strongest winger in our club, a bold statement but one that i feel i can back up (on overhead presses and rows at least  )



> can I stick my oingo boingo in your velvet underground?


you do realise that i am a haermaphrodite don't you? i can stick my own onion boingo in my own velvet underground thank you very much


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> if you want to pay to be unhappy, get married. *At least you get some benefits from that!!!*


You do???? :confused1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

One day Bek, when you make me the happiest man in the world, I will show you, I promise as god is my witness


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

What the hells an onion boingo?? I said oingo boingo.

But congrats on the special power mate, just sometimes its nice to have an extra hand!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha you smooth talker, are we having a three-wayer then?



> What the hells an onion boingo?? I said oingo boingo.


whats an 'n between friends eh? i assume you smell of onions?



> But congrats on the special power mate, just sometimes its nice to have an extra hand!


i do sometimes feel like a god amongst mere mortals if i am perfectly honest, especially when on a nuddie beach


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> aww cheered me up fellas, big hugs all round
> 
> 1) fair point mate, the row weights are not bac, i'll buzz me t*ts off when i get to 100kg, i literally will make a mess in my pants
> 
> 3) i train alone at home so is that not a common weight for barbell bent over rows then?


I nearly shat my pants when I got a 100kg deadlift..or maybe that was the strain...... :thumb:

It's never enough though - next target is 2x bodyweight.....

I don't see that many blokes doing barbell rows at my gym...but I got 80kg once...should make the effort and go for it again... 



windsor81 said:


> One day Bek, *when you make me the happiest man in the world*, I will show you, I promise as god is my witness


Hmmm I'm not leaving the site......:laugh: :tongue:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dave, I am going to slap you. You are stronger than you think.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

did the session tonight to leave tomorrow night open incase my boss actually gets onto me and gives me some hours, not ideal doing chest&tri the night after back&bi

flat barbell bench

100kg 1x6

112kg 1x6

115kg 1x5.5 <<<PB added 2 reps on

117kg 1x1.5 <PB weight

incline barbell bench

85kg 1x6

91kg 1x6

95kg 1x6

96kg 1x5 <<<added 1 rep on

dips

1x10

1x12

1x12

close grip bench press

77kg 1x6

84kg 1x6

88kg 1x6

90kg 1x6 <<< PB


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Dave, I am going to slap you. You are stronger than you think.


it seems there is quite a queue of people saying this mate, maybe it's true


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

*joins que*


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

yay welcome to the queue pal


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

*waits patiently in queue*


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

keep flashing that salmon pu55y at me and i may ask a few people to stand aside


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> keep flashing that salmon pu55y at me and i may ask a few people to stand aside


*jumps queue*


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> *jumps queue*


LOL 

I only read the journals now, they hold the secret to laughter. ha ha ha ha.

That wasn't sarcasm either.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

*joins queue, Banana in hand* you're gonna get a slapping only a man can give!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> *joins queue, Banana in hand* you're gonna get a slapping only a man can give!!


That was subtle. :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Pfft there'll not be much left when I've finished.........:laugh:

Sushi, anyone??? :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

mmmmmm, there must be some way we can all get a bit of the action?????


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> mmmmmm, there must be some way we can all get a bit of the action?????


You're just greedy!!!! :tongue:

I'm half your size lol think there'd still be plenty left for you...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> Pfft there'll not be much left when I've finished.........:laugh:
> 
> Sushi, anyone??? :lol:


Make my sashimi thanks.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha its not so much a bananna at the moment but a butternut squash


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

just a note to say that i have decided that im going to go back to training and maybe have a few more weeks off games, training costs me nowt and may get rid of the little love handles that have shown up

this includes the tuesday session on astroturf that cripples me

when people ask me i will tell them im not playing at the moment


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

not popular today, got voicemails tellign me to get my 'a' out of bed and get to the game

unfortunately i had been at me sisters house for 4 hours moving 5hit, id confirmed that i couoldn't confirm (if that makes sense) but was not popular

my ankle has come up again and is hurting a bit, im hoping to train this week (the full 5 days) and then chances are i may skip the game again,


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> i may skip


For cardio?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> For cardio?


real men skip, fake men talk about it


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> real men skip, fake men talk about it


I am talking about it and here is a link. Click


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

thank you my good man, my journal is now in danger of taking a completely different turn of events, one that i usually reserve for facebook

here is a clipetty clip


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

It is one of those happy songs, but a little to bubble gummy. If that song ended 30 seconds earlier it would be even better. :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i always found whigfield a bit sexual, i always wondered if she had anything under the towel

now take into account i was only about 8 when the song came out


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> thank you my good man, my journal is now in danger of taking a completely different turn of events


It's called hijacked. Sheesh


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> It's called hijacked. Sheesh


sheesh as in sheesh kebab :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> sheesh as in sheesh kebab :lol: :lol: :lol:


I meant sheep. :thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

baaaa humbug


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

winger said:


> I meant sheep. :thumbup1:


Sheep kebab?? :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Sheep kebab?? :whistling:


You dirty boys, who's taking the head end, seeing as they're ruminants......


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Beklet said:


> You dirty boys, who's taking the head end, seeing as they're ruminants......


I don't know what ruminants are, but I'm game to find out if you boys are???:laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I don't know what ruminants are, but I'm game to find out if you boys are???:laugh:


Animals that chew the cud...which means they're constantly chewing - semi digested grass or other...... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Animals that chew the cud...which means they're constantly chewing - semi digested grass or other.....


i never knew that, that must be one hell of a .......

no wonder the welsh are so happy eh 



> Sheep kebab??


any kebab would do at the moment, be it the edible type or the human type :lol:

but becklet will be more forthcoming when she realises what an opportunity i am :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

davetherave said:


> i never knew that, that must be one hell of a .......
> 
> no wonder the welsh are so happy eh
> 
> ...


ha ha, Shekebabs are great. I seem to remember, kinda been a while!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> but becklet will be more forthcoming when she realises what an opportunity i am :thumb:


Tell me more........ :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Tell me more........


well its bent, and is yellow much like a bananna but in matrial it is more like concrete

hahaha


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

It's so hard a cat can't scratch it.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> It's so hard a cat can't scratch it.


and boy have they tried


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> well its bent, and is yellow much like a bananna but in matrial it is more like concrete
> 
> hahaha




I'm not a fan of yellow...... :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

yellow is better then black

(for the record im not racist, i just know my banana colours)


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> but becklet will be more forthcoming when she realises what an opportunity i am :thumb:


Lol what does a banana have to do with me being forthcoming? I'm not really a fan of bananas - though if I have to eat them, they have to be soft and overripe.... :whistling: :lol: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

to be perfectly honest with you i don't have a clue how we got onto banana's and will never know how my head works

gym tonight with elephantitus of the ankle, squats should be interesting


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders* - not sure if it can be classed as a good session, some parts were, others were not

my ankle is playing upo again which is not good for squats 

squats

110kg 1x6

122kg 1x6

128kg 1x6

130kg 1x0 

static holds in deep squat position

1x75seconds

1x90seconds

1x82seconds

military press

63kg 1x6

71kg 1x6

77kg 1x6

79kg 1x3 <PB WEIGHT

power cleans

65kg 1x5

71kg 1x5

75kg 1x4 <<<PB 

* i've now got a benchmark to aim for for the military press, an aim of 6 reps at 79kg next week then push it to 80kg the week after, it didn't feel as good as it has in the past few weeks, but i didn't really train shoulders last week (sore ribs) so this may be a factor


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

there's a pic of me in a vest, yay

the trick is to lean on the bar so you're arms look bigger

just like the trick with topless pics is to do the arnie swivel waist so that people cannot see your love handles 

edit - i don't know why i edited my face off when im in my avatar anyway


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Arms are still big though - lol I was always under the impression you were a skinny ****er.....how wrong I was!!! :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

how relieved i am that you havn't perused my facebook page

either that or you havnt worked out who i am

i'll take skinny


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> how relieved i am that you havn't perused my facebook page
> 
> either that or you havnt worked out who i am
> 
> i'll take skinny


Lol I just did - what's with the group shave????


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

a marshmallow catching competition of course

we won i think

edit no we didn't win but i like to think we all won a little bit, i think i managed to pick up the moist cr*p off the floor though


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dave, you are one funny man.

At first glance I thought, fcuk, look at the size of that arm, but then I did notice you resting it on the bar, only because that is what I would do. 

How do you account for that massive shoulder then? Huh, care to wiggle your way out of that one?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> At first glance I thought, fcuk, look at the size of that arm, but then I did notice you resting it on the bar, only because that is what I would do.


funnily enough most of the women on facebook fail to account for the leaning on the bar :lol:



> How do you account for that massive shoulder then? Huh, care to wiggle your way out of that one?


i think it's a photoshop, my shoulders don't look like that

my face does though :laugh:



> a marshmallow catching competition of course
> 
> we won i think


i'll explain this as i am a fan of keeping anonymous and do not want my picture going up

the picture is basically 6 fat men in various outfits with shaving foam all over them after a marshmallow catching competition at the club

i am dressed as a hillbillie

another is a vicar

another two are women

another one is a cowboy

good times


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Feel free to take your Military press and stick it, along with your marshmallows and banana!!!!!!!!!

I hate you I hate you I hate you I hate you! I can't see your pic either, but I am sure that to will be wonderful JUST LIKE THE REST OF YOUR PERFECT LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!

but I'm not jealous you understand :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Feel free to take your Military press and stick it, along with your marshmallows and banana!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hate you I hate you I hate you I hate you! I can't see your pic either, but I am sure that to will be wonderful JUST LIKE THE REST OF YOUR PERFECT LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> but I'm not jealous you understand


hahaha i wouldnt quite say that my life is perfect after the having to borrow money off my parents the other day situation

however my military press will soon be even more perfect, some could say it is going to infact be monumental

alright just for winger, here is a picture of a gun from a few weeks ago with no bar underneath and a gap under my arm (ie not pushing it onto my chest) - please note that there is a vest underneath my shirt, im not that fat


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tosspot is a very underused word.

Feel free to insert at the beggining of everyone of my posts!

Going to have to check out these photo's tomorrow, I shall not be denied!!!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Tosspot is a very underused word.
> 
> Feel free to insert at the beggining of everyone of my posts!
> 
> Going to have to check out these photo's tomorrow, I shall not be denied!!!!!


what does it say? i didnt know i could stop people seeing my pics

im not ****d as long as none end up on here  if that happens i'll leave and come back as a troll


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

apparantly i cant say ar5ed





> Tosspot is a very underused word.


guns guns guns


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It just comes up with the red cross, its the company computers, they don't like the pics.

Are they on FB?? I'll have a little look now.

Jesus, when did I become so desperate to look at another man, my life sucks a55.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Jesus, when did I become so desperate to look at another man


hahaha im single you know.............

the first pic (on the last page) is on facebook, this one above is not

i think i win the award for the weirdest pictures ever on facebook.....ever!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, you're pretty enough


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

if you log onto facebook today you will learnt that i have a penis the size of a leg

just a shame i have short legs


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

on a completely random side note i need a new front door on my house due to it going a bit pear shaped

so i decided rather then buy a new frame and put the old door back on me mum and dad are buying me a new front door (a pvc one) for christmas (just gone)

so i measured it up yesterday, and realised that i am infact not as wide as i thought i was, i don't touch the sides (of the door - you perverts) when i walk in but am not really that far off

having measured it i have really narrow doors internally as well 

i need you all to measure you're door openings and post back in here whet they are please


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dave: Mmmm, I would. Bring the Cillit Bang.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Dave: Mmmm, I would. Bring the Cillit Bang.


hahaha are you trying to say i am dirty

no wait i shouldn't say that to you should i

elephantitus of the ankle cancelled training tonight for me


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

No I just thought it would be kinky.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> No I just thought it would be kinky.


erm i shall have to introduce cillit bang the next time i have a sexual encounter down the local shop of brass


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Jesus, when did I become so desperate to look at another man, my life sucks a55.





davetherave said:


> hahaha im single you know.............


Lol....feel the love!!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha its as camp as a row of pink tents all containing members of boyzone in here at the moment


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha its as camp as a row of pink tents all containing members of boyzone in here at the moment


I feel all left out..... :sad:

Damn me and my oestrogen..... :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I feel all left out.....
> 
> Damn me and my oestrogen.....


i bet if you and windsor stood bottomless next to each other it would look similar, they dont call him little chris for nothing

so maybe you could get away with joining us in the tents of gayness

can you pee stood up? (winsdor cant)


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i bet if you and windsor stood bottomless next to each other it would look similar, they dont call him little chris for nothing
> 
> *Hardly - he has an extra 16" (in height, dirty boy *  * ) on me......*
> 
> can you pee stood up? (winsdor cant)


Yes I can, as it happens.....:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

he's going to be buzzin when he reads this isn't he

im not sure what the pee test proves but it was a worthy experiment


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> he's going to be buzzin when he reads this isn't he
> 
> im not sure what the pee test proves but it was a worthy experiment


Lol, why? Though if he stands in front of me and pees, it's likely it'll go all over my face and watersports are not my thing!!! :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I can pee standing up......I just chose not to as I'm a GENTLEMAN!!!

Although the bottomless experiment does sound promising


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> I can pee standing up......I just chose not to as I'm a GENTLEMAN!!!


By who's standards. :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

winger said:


> By who's standards. :whistling:


erm........Damn, you got me :crying:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Any standard is an upgrade for me. :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Although the bottomless experiment does sound promising


Yeah I bet it does........I wouldn't even have to kneel.....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Yeah I bet it does........I wouldn't even have to kneel.....


 :bounce: :bounce: Show me the money baby!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> :bounce: :bounce: Show me the money baby!!! :bounce: :bounce:


Hmmm bit difficult from here.....get a tape measure, 59" from the floor - that's the top of my head, that is :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps* with gay gay grip

deadlifts (dropped down to come back stronger)

120kg 1x6

132kg 1x6

140kg 1x6

144kg 1x4

pull ups

2x12

1x10

barbell bent ovr rows

84kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

100kg 1x4 <<<PB WEIGHT

zbar curls

37kg 1x6

42kg 1x6

49kg 1x6

39kg 1x10

* i decided to drop the deadlift weight down to come back stronger (to break through the wall i hit) but had really sweaty hands tonight (perverts) which certainly did not help

* with the rows ive reached 100kg so i may drop these down and ensure that i take them right up to my chest, i can feel it in my upper back (rhoms) but may still do this


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Hmmm bit difficult from here.....get a tape measure, 59" from the floor - that's the top of my head, that is


that wouldnt be far off being the right height for me either are yo uofficially a midget?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> that wouldnt be far off being the right height for me either are yo uofficially a midget?


No, a pygmy..... 

And your lifts have made me feel weak now.... *sulks*


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

100cm comes to my belly button so seems to be more or less perfect for me 



> And your lifts have made me feel weak now.... *sulks*


aww my deadlift was poo tonight


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> 100cm comes to my belly button so seems to be more or less perfect for me
> 
> aww my deadlift was poo tonight


Cheeky swine I'm taller than that!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Mate, aren't rows supposed to come into your lower abdomen??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> 100cm comes to my belly button so seems to be more or less perfect for me
> 
> (


No perfect would be a flat head so you can rest you beer on it. :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Mate, aren't rows supposed to come into your lower abdomen??


im not sure possibly if an underhand grip is used but i think my knees would get in the way?

stop trying to dis-credit the only great lift i have you t*at!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> No perfect would be a flat head so you can rest you beer on it.


she looks liek she has enough hair for me to construct some sort of table in which to rest my beer


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> she looks liek she has enough hair for me to construct some sort of table in which to rest my beer


Most people rest their glasses in my cleavage lol - only requirement is a corset!!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Most people rest their glasses in my cleavage lol - only requirement is a corset!!!!


i only drink german pints

i will bring my favourite, i am drinking amstel here


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i only drink german pints
> 
> i will bring my favourite, i am drinking amstel here


OK, this big enough beer shelf??? :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ohh is it topless night? ohh goodie


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> ohh is it topless night? ohh goodie


Nope, top stays on....or else there IS no shelf :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dave mate that bent-over row is monster. And you think you're weak!!! :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Dave mate that bent-over row is monster. And you think you're weak!!!


i thought i had a new visitor to my journal just then but alas it is you 

cheers pal, windsor has me wondering if i should be pulling to my waist or what


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I pull to just above my navel, or thereabouts. To quote Victoria Wood, "I don't have a waist, I have a sort of unmarked level crossing where my trousers meet the rest of me."


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i may need to re-adjust the mirror next week and see where im going

i can feel it where i want to feel it so i think i may be right and the mirror angle may not be the best


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Beklet said:


> OK, this big enough beer shelf??? :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 22537


   I think I'm in love 

Dave, it should be going to the lower set of abs, just below your belly button (ish). If you are hitting you knees then you aint bent far enough. Even with over hand.

Not discrediting at all you big strong MOFO. I love you and you know it 

Just thats how I always thought you were supposed to do it, but whatever works for you sweetie :rockon:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'd say barbell rows go to your belly too....I do romanian barbell rows so not bent over so much, and the bar is effectively dragged up my legs to my not insignificant belly...  For slightly more rang of motion I stick my backside out more, but my back is at a 45 degree angle instead of being bent over fully - less stress on the back that way, but still works it, if you get what I mean :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Generally on bent over rows the lower the bar towards your legs the lower the lat work. If you pull to your chest more rear delt work.

Pulling your Johnson, more smiles.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

winger said:


> Generally on bent over rows the lower the bar towards your legs the lower the lat work. If you pull to your chest more rear delt work.
> 
> *Pulling your Johnson, more smiles.*


aint that the truth


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

fook it before i start training tonight im going to perform some barbell bent over rows with just a bar and see where i actually take it too

i thought originally it went somewhere between my chest and belly button (they all sort of merge into one rock hard jelly pack so i get confused easily)



> I'd say barbell rows go to your belly too....I do romanian barbell rows so not bent over so much, and the bar is effectively dragged up my legs to my not insignificant belly... For slightly more rang of motion I stick my backside out more, but my back is at a 45 degree angle instead of being bent over fully - less stress on the back that way, but still works it, if you get what I mean


i thought missbc was in my journal then, i got proper mad 



> If you are hitting you knees then you aint bent far enough. Even with over hand.
> 
> Not discrediting at all you big strong MOFO. I love you and you know it


my penis hits my knees when i jump up and down, does this also mean that im not bent over enough?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i thought missbc was in my journal then, i got proper mad


 :scared: :crying:

*flounce*


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

not sure if im training tonight due to the poorest excuse ever

my bathroom tap leaked so i am currently sat half naked in a boiling hot furnace trying to dry it out

has there ever been a 5hitter excuse?

i may try it and sweat my nads off


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Can we see a photo as proof? If yes, can I add it to my, um, "private collection"?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well at present im sat just in my boxers

im proper pi55ed off to be honest seen as im now of the opinion that life waits until you're down then kicks you, it doesn't kick you any other time

my plan was

have tea

watch hollyoaks

go to the gym

have beers

go bed

paint bathroom walls tomorrow

now i cant train tonight, i got changed but decided it may be a better idea to leave it until tomorrow to keep the place nice and warm, this now means i cant paint the bathroom tomorrow (due to dampness) and will have to go to work tomorrow night after having been the gym in the afternoon

poo sticks, beer here i come


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

We still want pics :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha a drunken lady abusing me?

that's usually reserved for work nights 

trust me - you dont


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha a drunken lady abusing me?
> 
> that's usually reserved for work nights
> 
> trust me - you dont


Pfft I'm crap at abuse my phone won't even send drunken abusive texts :cursing:

Why not - can't be worse than the shower of numpties I've just seen in the pub - bloody chavtastic it was - and on a Friday!!!! :scared:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> We still want pics :laugh:





davetherave said:


> trust me - you dont


she doesn't but I do. :beer:

Post up some beer pics...lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Why not - can't be worse than the shower of numpties I've just seen in the pub - bloody chavtastic it was - and on a Friday!!!!


because i have no food in, so when you see it and jump in your car to shoot up here i cannot feed you, thats why 



> Pfft I'm crap at abuse my phone won't even send drunken abusive texts


get rid of it, that is the only reason for phones


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger - ive only had three cans i dont put out until at least 4

im not easy


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> because i have no food in, so when you see it and jump in your car to shoot up here i cannot feed you, thats why
> 
> get rid of it, that is the only reason for phones


My car is fooked....I'm not back up there till April lol :laugh: Sure you'll have had a few cans by then......

I do need a new phone......but prob better I don't send drunk texts

Do I have to go and peruse Facebook again?? :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Do I have to go and peruse Facebook again??


hahaha no pant pics on there im afraid


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha no pant pics on there im afraid


I'll just perv over your new avi then...can you take your top off at least???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I'll just perv over your new avi then...can you take your top off at least????


i have chicken legs if you want to see them?

notice i didnt draw attention to your subtle hint of getting my phone number hahahah


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i have chicken legs if you want to see them?
> 
> notice i didnt draw attention to your subtle hint of getting my phone number hahahah


Legs will do...

Hint??? Nah I'd just ask for it - I only send people shockingly bad taste jokes anyway...or drunken texts..... :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Hint??? Nah I'd just ask for it - I only send people shockingly bad taste jokes anyway...or drunken texts.....


im a master at sending poor taste jokes, i nearly sent the jade goodie ones to a lad at work and couldnt remember why i shouldnt, as i entered his name i knew there was a reason why, a real reason why so i changed my mind at the last second

i remembered some days later his mum has been diagonosed with terminal cancer which could have been a very very bad move by me


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha I had all those today - and the Wendy Richard ones...and I laughed...and sent them to my boss...I'm going to Hell :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

yes you are, you should be ashamed

smacked botty for you


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> yes you are, you should be ashamed
> 
> smacked botty for you


Oh GOOD.........my dastardly plan worked!!!! :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Oh GOOD.........my dastardly plan worked!!!!


if we keep up this inane banter (bollox) i will break into the top 10 of most replied posts soon

which is ironic as i drink beer, eat pies and train like a gay girl


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> if we keep up this inane banter (bollox) i will break into the top 10 of most replied posts soon
> 
> which is ironic as i drink beer, eat pies and train like a gay girl


Ah, time I went to bed then..... 

I drink JD, eat cake and am a gay trapped in a girl's body - does that count??

Oh and your avi top is gay, take it OFF!!!! :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha mr chris has just come on, he'll have a shock when i post in his journal


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha mr chris has just come on, he'll have a shock when i post in his journal


Lol just saw that.....heh heh one of you will get that damn gay top off....:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

yay people we have top 10

so that is two mincers journals in the top 10 on here, the board really has gone to 5hit 



> Lol just saw that.....heh heh one of you will get that damn gay top off....


ive been sat in just my boxers for half the night chuckey egg


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> yay people we have top 10
> 
> so that is two mincers journals in the top 10 on here, the board really has gone to 5hit
> 
> ive been sat in just my boxers for half the night chuckey egg


Pics then...........I'm on about your avi...oh wait - damn virus!!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

my boxers are a wee bit cheesy at the moment to be honest if i took a picture you may see the crust that has formed since 10pm


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> my boxers are a wee bit cheesy at the moment to be honest if i took a picture you may see the crust that has formed since 10pm


Urgh that's RANK!!!!!

Better take them off then.....don't worry, I won't look!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Urgh that's RANK!!!!!
> 
> Better take them off then.....don't worry, I won't look!!!


i resemble a fully grown elephants face now though


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i resemble a fully grown elephants face now though


I don't have my specs on so can pretend I can't see owt....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I don't have my specs on so can pretend I can't see owt....


well i used my whoile years supply of money on heating earlier on today so i will blame the cold


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> well i used my whoile years supply of money on heating earlier on today so i will blame the cold


I have my electric blanket on so my bed will be toasty warm when I get in it - for about 5 minutes :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

aww

can you hear the whole of uk-m? awwwwwwwwwwwwwww

hahaha i will be curling up in the recovery position with the pillow curled round my head, yay


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> aww
> 
> can you hear the whole of uk-m? awwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> hahaha i will be curling up in the recovery position with the pillow curled round my head, yay


What, all five of us that are still conscious at [email protected] o'clock? My cat might come and stamp on me to make me feel wanted...lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> What, all five of us that are still conscious at [email protected] o'clock?


i was supposed to be having an early one tonight, damn my leaky tap and nakedness

there will be lifting tomorrow, it may be weights its may be shirts ive not decided yet


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i was supposed to be having an early one tonight, damn my leaky tap and nakedness
> 
> there will be lifting tomorrow, it may be weights its may be shirts ive not decided yet


Lol leg day for me - which means getting up at least 2 hours before I train and going to find some food...... :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

How about a new twist. Beklet post up a pic on Dave's thread...genius.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> How about a new twist. Beklet post up a pic on Dave's thread...genius.


re-creating wingers avatar


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

winger said:


> How about a new twist. Beklet post up a pic on Dave's thread...genius.


I did....a few pages back - pay attention!!!! :laugh:



davetherave said:


> re-creating wingers avatar


I don't have a hat......


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> I did....a few pages back - pay attention!!!! :laugh:
> 
> I don't have a hat......


What about a D-83 Swedish sure grip suck machine?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

winger said:


> What about a D-83 Swedish sure grip suck machine?


Will you make your mind up? It was a penis extender a minute ago!!!! 

I don't have either of those things, as I don't have a penis, lol mine or anyone elses :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> Will you make your mind up? It was a penis extender a minute ago!!!!
> 
> I don't have either of those things, as I don't have a penis, lol mine or anyone elses :lol:


I changed my mind....lol

Beklet, feel free to send all the nude pics to my email. :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

winger said:


> I changed my mind....lol
> 
> Beklet, feel free to send all the nude pics to my email. :whistling:


The only nude pics are in the Adult Lounge lol and I'm showing nowt in them!!!

And you'd just put them up on your site, and I have no tan lines anyway :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Beklet, feel free to send all the nude pics to my email.


yeah the address is as below

[email protected]


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> yeah the address is as below
> 
> [email protected]


PMSL!!!! There would be a festival of projectile vomiting if I got my bits out :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> PMSL!!!! There would be a festival of projectile vomiting if I got my bits out


by bits do you mean flange?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> by bits do you mean flange?


Any of it!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet, feel free to send me all or your bits. Pm me for my email. :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Any of it!!!


i especially like raspberry flange or do i mean flan? i get confused 



> Pm me for my email.


i'll send you a picture of my bananna if you'd like?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i especially like raspberry flange or do i mean flan? i get confused
> 
> i'll send you a picture of my bananna if you'd like?


Bring on the banana!!! Why do you take names out of the quotes??? 

Yes I have no life - I'm going into town, I may even go to the gym while I'm there :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i don't know, i didnt know i did

i will continue to do so

today we have

cleaning the kitchen

sorting out the bathroom after the leak

dissertation

cleaning the windows (that ive smeared)

the gym

possible painting

washing

work

today we dont have

rugby


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i don't know, i didnt know i did
> 
> i will continue to do so
> 
> ...


Ha ha mine is

cleaning the kitchen

and the bathroom

changing the cat tray

buying some new gym kit

possibly going to the gym

buying food

going out for a meal

probably drinking

probably coming home and writing utter bollocks on everyone's journals until I sober up/pass out/get banned :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm up for abit of bollocks writing on mine 

Cheers for the email mate.

I'll forward on those Banana/Goat pics you were on about


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> probably coming home and writing utter bollocks on everyone's journals until I sober up/pass out/get banned :lol:


Story of my life.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I'm up for abit of bollocks writing on mine


well get back down the gym then :whistling: :lol:

you will not break into the top 10 we can't have three mincer's journal up there, two is enough



> I'll forward on those Banana/Goat pics you were on about


did i send you the goat one? i meant to send the zebra pic



> Story of my life.


ohh you rebel without a cause :beer:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

More chance of me hitting the reps table than getting my journal up there!

By the way, I'm catching you


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> By the way, I'm catching you


reps are not my thing mate, having the most bollox in a journal now is  (I say that as i realise you are catching me  )

chest and triceps in an hour which could be a bad move as my arms are dead from limp wristed painting


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I reckon I could give you a run for your money in that as well!

I was actually contemplating pruning my journal and deleting all the bollox out of it so it was just training. Then i realise there would only be about 5 posts 

Enjoy the gym mate. 4 in the morning here, so sleep time for me


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> I reckon I could give you a run for your money in that as well!
> 
> I was actually contemplating pruning my journal and deleting all the bollox out of it so it was just training. Then i realise there would only be about 5 posts
> 
> Enjoy the gym mate. 4 in the morning here, so sleep time for me


LOL


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha i'll be just coming back on at our 4 in the morning probably with a tale of pi55ed up retards doing my head in

and a tale of how sore my arms are after what will (hopefully) be a monumental chest and tricep session that blows all of the rest out of the water


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha i'll be just coming back on at our 4 in the morning probably with a tale of pi55ed up retards doing my head in
> 
> and a tale of how sore my arms are after what will (hopefully) be a monumental chest and tricep session that blows all of the rest out of the water


I'll probably be here being a pis5ed up retard :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

we have a *chest and triceps* session, anyone who likes hard work please look away now

flat barbell bench press

100kg 1x6

112kg 1x6

116kg 1x6

118kg 1x4.5 <<<PB WEIGHT   

incline barbell bench press

86kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

98kg 1x4 <<<PB WEIGHT   

parallel dips (vertical body)

3x12

close grip bench press

80kg 1x6

86kg 1x6

89kg 1x6

91kg 1x4.5 <<<PB WEIGHT  

* it's mad that i keep warming up on 100kg for the flat bench, i remember the days when i thought id never even get there


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nice work!!!!! :thumb: :thumb :

I'm off t'pub - I'll have a drink for ya..... :tongue:

Aw sorry dude you're not gay now lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

why have i now got three silver stars? that blows sheep

im absoloutley fooked after that session and am working till half 3 dealing with pi55ed up tw*ts, i lost me head with 4 lads last weekend and told em to fook off before i bit all their noses off

looking back it was perhaps not the most professional moment in my door career, it was a funny story and one that, to quote another doorlad "could of got someone hurt - them"


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

oh and i take the barbell rows to inbetween my lower chest and belly button so i think i have settled that little problem


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

118kg bench? Rot in hell, bitch.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> 118kg bench? Rot in hell, bitch.


hahaha ive just said similar in your journal about your squats


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> why have i now got three silver stars? that blows sheep


Sorry, that was my fault


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

118kg, Is everyone on here just kciking the sh1t out of me for the fun of it?

So that means I HAVE to get 120 tomorrow! [email protected]


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> So that means I HAVE to get 120 tomorrow! [email protected]


hahaha i was going to make a bold claim that my 1 rep max would be about 130kg+ but then i realised it is probably 118.1kg (im that far at the limit i think)



> 118kg, Is everyone on here just kciking the sh1t out of me for the fun of it?


i spoke to a pigeon in the street beforew, his chest was similar to mine so i wouldnt worry boss


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

a quick note to say that i now know what it feels like to get cramp in your tricep, this must mean that i have triceps 

for about 10 minutes it caned tonight if i didnt bend my arm, if i straightened it it caned and tensed up, i was a bit worried it wasnt going to sort its ar5e out and id have to walk round carrying a drink allnight (as an excuse for having a bent arm)

i also had every penis in manchester pecking my head which did wonders for my calm state of mind


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> *i also had every penis in manchester pecking my head which did wonders for my calm state of mind*


That's an interesting picture I have in my head right now :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

OMG how did I miss that one? Bukkake Dave!! :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> OMG how did I miss that one? Bukkake Dave!!


you missed it because your high ofn self pride after that pathetically monstrous squat you tw*t! 



> That's an interesting picture I have in my head right now


stop picturing my penis being pecked!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Jealous, much? If it makes you feel any better, I ache all over.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Jealous, much? If it makes you feel any better, I ache all over.


hahaha my legs are, and always have been fooked, i could pump every type of gear into me and id never get to a 200kg squat, it took me long enough to get to 100 so whilst i am jealous, doing that much weight would effectively render me disabled


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I think you mean MORE disabled penis pecker


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

All of these PB's saddens me greatly, you're streaking even further ahead of me now haha! Good job dave man!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

davetherave said:


> we have a *chest and triceps* session, anyone who likes hard work please look away now
> 
> flat barbell bench press
> 
> ...


Man i wish i could bench press 100kg:drool:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

VERY strong mate, fair play.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I think you mean MORE disabled penis pecker


erm not sure what to say, it's not my fault my eyes are crossed all the time, i think you're being a bit unfair in your bullying



> All of these PB's saddens me greatly, you're streaking even further ahead of me now haha! Good job dave man!


 :thumb: you're sadness is my delight :lol:

cheers pal 



> Man i wish i could bench press 100kg


don't worry mate, it will come and you'll back and laugh, i was stuck on about 93kg for months and months, with pride gettign in the way (even though i train at home on my own) and i refused to drop the poundage down, i think in the end i conceded and dropped a lot off and got down to about 80kg, i buzzed when i hit 100kg

my aim was, and still is to hit 120kg for reps so when i reach this i will either retire or aim for a 150

cheers for popping in pal, nice quads by the way :thumb:



> VERY strong mate, fair play.


cheers pal, nice one for popping in and the compliment :cool2:

whoa - it's smiley central in here today isn't it? (i had all the smileys in here but went over the 18 image limit)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

training by candelight tonight (well sort of, ive got a little light) due to my kitchen light still trying to set fire to itself and the kitchen even when it's not on

good times


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice bench Dave!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Ah...Dave...i have just found your journal...now my life is complete


hahaha how long did it take you to read my signature in each of my million posts a day? 



> Nice bench Dave!


cheers pal, you're one of the few gold members i am going to talk to, mainly as your a honey


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> cheers pal, you're one of the few gold members i am going to talk to, mainly as your a honey


And am I one of the others???


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders* (yes i do still train  )

squats

112kg 1x6

123kg 2x6

130kg 1x4.5  an extra rep at my pb weight

static holds in deep squat position

1x95seconds

1x83seconds

1x85seconds

military press

67kg 1x6

73kg 1x6

78kg 1x6

80kg 1x0 <TW*T (got it to shoulders)

power cleans

69kg 1x5

72kg 1x5

76kg 1x2 <PB WEIGHT, poo reps

* with the squats i went for plates under my heels as im starting to think the block is too thick

* i also made a beginners mistake, well a retarded one at least - i forgot to put more weight on after set two, thought 128kg was pretty light (i wrote it down) but then realised it was infact the same weight as set 2


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> And am I one of the others???


possibly, im undecided it depends how many gold members thee are hahaha


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> And am I one of the others???


Evilbek you are the very best!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

winger said:


> Evilbek you are the very best!


You say that to all the girls.......  (and some of the boys....)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I :wub: you to xxx

That was to all 3 of you


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I :wub: you to xxx
> 
> That was to all 3 of you


Aw...even though I'm a gold bint?? :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Of course. I'm a silverback. when do you get to become Gold standard?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well not content with crippling myself in thew gym last night i may also go to rugby training tonight as i am eating more but at present doing absoloutly no cardio at all due to my options being limited

a) i dont have any home equipment

B) i cant run on the streets

c) ive been ducking rugby

d) i dont have a push bike

so rugby training on astroturf may be adequate in ensuring crippling knee and ankle pain

yay


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Of course. I'm a silverback. when do you get to become Gold standard?


go on then feck off, without even a word i feed you i clothe you i iron your shirts and this is how you re-pay me???

i looked at the other quotes but didnt want to get involved in a three-wayer incase winger has a smaller kn0b then me and i have to do too much


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

davetherave said:


> cheers pal, you're one of the few gold members i am going to talk to, mainly as your a honey


I hope this will not give me cause for a hissy fit.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Damn it man, everytime I think I'm making ground you get another PB...grrrrrrrr etc. lol  Good work seriously though mate!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

cheers pal

ducked the training tonight and just did a bit of messign around at home, i didnt want to do too much leg work after yesterday and before back and biceps tomorrow

mainly did a little bit of

skipping (well jumping on the spot)

running up and down stairs

some shadow boxing

some dips **

some other farty exercises

* bit of a waste of time to be honest but stopped me just sitting on here allnight

** not the bodybuilding exercise, the boxing one where you duck under a bar one side then the other, i did this off the end of my power cage and dropped the catcher (and thus the bar) by two holes after each set, until i got to the lowest i could go



> Damn it man, everytime I think I'm making ground you get another PB...grrrrrrrr etc. lol Good work seriously though mate!


don't worry mate i have approximately three weeks in which to complete my dissertation, well finish off anyway i need to pull out a pretty good mark to get my overall marks up for the three years, so basically i may have to have a week off from training (unless i decide to use it for stress relief)

im having the next month off rugby anyway, i may train still though


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> i looked at the other quotes but didnt want to get involved in a three-wayer incase winger has a smaller kn0b then me and i have to do too much


My kn0b might not be thick, but it sure is short. :confused1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*

deadlifts

120kg 1x6

134kg 1x6

145kg 1x6 edit 

150kg 1x3

pull ups

2x12

1x10

barbell bent over rows

86kg 1x6

92kg 1x6

96kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

zbar curls

41kg 1x6

43kg 1x6

50kg 1x6

41kg 1x11

* i was considerign dropping the weight down on the rows so the bar touches my chest but something in the forearm region doesnt allow me to do this even with an empty bar

* bad day today so not much craic tonight folks


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Typo?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

where?

don't be silly i hope you are not questionning my adding 100kg onto my deadlift in just seven days  :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Unless you've had a leg and lower-back transplant from Terry Hollands...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Unless you've had a leg and lower-back transplant from Terry Hollands...


id be pulling 450 then pal 

imagine if i had been holding back and suddenly did find 100kg from somewhere imaging the doms the next day (for months)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

420, not 450. It's on Facebook  Andy Bolton had better watch his back.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

whats 30kg between fellow beardy blokes eh?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well the rest of it looked decent enough though.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

winger said:


> My kn0b might not be thick, but it sure is short. :confused1:


Nowt wrong with being short lol!!!!

Hmmm Dave think I'll have to try for a 100kg row just to give you a kick up the jacksy.....even if it's just a 1RM


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Hmmm Dave think I'll have to try for a 100kg row just to give you a kick up the jacksy.....even if it's just a 1RM


hahaha i will concede defeat if you do, i think i am training absoloutly on the limit to be honest, as my military press showed, add 1kg and it goes to 5hit 

not sure if the above applies to the rows, i should get a 110 soon


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha i will concede defeat if you do, i think i am training absoloutly on the limit to be honest, as my military press showed, add 1kg and it goes to 5hit
> 
> not sure if the above applies to the rows, i should get a 110 soon


Ah ya see I've only got to 80kg...is back day tomorrow will see if I can get 90kg......


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Ah ya see I've only got to 80kg...is back day tomorrow will see if I can get 90kg......


topless adds 10kg chuck

give it a go


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> topless adds 10kg chuck
> 
> give it a go


Ha ha I expect I'd get banned!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good lifting Dave.

I've got rows as well today. and deads. Might try something special.

Did I mention that I love you??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> Did I mention that I love you??


Keep it in the green will ya. :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Did I mention that I love you??


you will not be the first man who has ever aid that to me and having looked in the mirror this morning i doubt that you will be the last, im still undecided as to whether im going to play hard to get or just roll over liek a puppy



> I've got rows as well today. and deads. Might try something special.


all i have to say on this is that 1 rep maxes are for women with hairy legs, ive never tried them but id be interested to see what you pull out of the bag if you have a di*k about



> Keep it in the green will ya.


i don't know what to say to this but there is enough of me to go round, have you not seen my arms? hahaha

disclaimer - to di*k about in manchester means to mess around, it is nothing sexual you bunch of sweaty perverts


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oi, I'll have you know I don't have hairy legs... :laugh:

Plenty to go around, eh??? It's you that makes us the sweaty perverts lol did I mention I like Northerners........ :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

funnily enough you are not the first person to say that i make them into a pervert, i blame over 5 years of doorwork for this 



> Oi, I'll have you know I don't have hairy legs...


you sure? i think ive got a hairy bum hole if that helps?



> Plenty to go around, eh???


yes my belly is cuddly enough for at least 3 at once, it is full of carling of late


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> funnily enough you are not the first person to say that i make them into a pervert, i blame over 5 years of doorwork for this
> 
> you sure? i think ive got a hairy bum hole if that helps?
> 
> yes my belly is cuddly enough for at least 3 at once, it is full of carling of late


I'm already a pervert - you're just encouraging us......

I'm not sure who the hairy bum hole helps - do you like having the hairs tugged?

Oh good I like a nice soft belly to rest my head or feet on..... :thumb:

Enough for at least 3? That's me, Chris and Darren sorted then......:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

poor winger, he needs some too


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> poor winger, he needs some too


Might be a bit crowded.....but fun.....  :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> poor winger, he needs some too


winger will take what ever he gets. Beggars cant be choosers.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> winger will take what ever he gets. Beggars cant be choosers.


beggers or bu55ers??? 

loves ya winger


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

gym tonight - chest and triceps

no game tomorrow - dissertation instead

good plan  wont make me any friends in the club but balls to it i need to pull some marks out of some kind of bag


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps* - who needs a social life on a friday night?

flat bench press

106kg 1x6

114kg 1x6

117kg 1x5.5

120kg 1x3 <<<PB WEIGHT 

incline bench press

86kg 1x6

92kg 1x6

98kg 1x6

100kg 1x4 <<<PB WEIGHT 

dips (vertical body)

3x10

close grip bench

82kg 1x6

88kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

92kg 1x5 <<<PB WEIGHT 

* the only blight on what could have been a set of perfect exercises was maybe the missing of a rep on the bench (id have preferred 4 reps to feel it a bit more) and 3x12 on dips (like last week)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

God pressing there mate, 2 more reps and you would have had me


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> God pressing there mate, 2 more reps and you would have had me


thats impressive lifting from yourself then mate seen as you have long arms

im doing fully extended arms on the flat bench but not always on the inclines, i find i get too much elbow trouble if i always dont lock out

i didnt really feel the flat bench 120 but now im struggling to bring this cold can of carling to my lips


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, it's a massive pump after and DOMS.

I did CGBP press for the first time in a long time last time and it really made a difference.

Killed me, in a good way.

Did you find out why the 4 of us are number 2's yet??


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Yeah, it's a massive pump after and DOMS.
> 
> I did CGBP press for the first time in a long time last time and it really made a difference.
> 
> Killed me, in a good way.


many many months ago i sat down and made a choice between crippling elbow pain and great triceps (skullcrushers) or wrist pain and good triceps (close grip bench)

i went for the close grip bench as the skulls gave me crippling, and i mean crippling elbow 5hit i highly rater close grip bench and will be impressed if i get to 100, i know lads who juiced up the the eyeballs could cgbp 130, so for the sake of a bit of juice id be happy with 100 



> Did you find out why the 4 of us are number 2's yet??


the group needed new officers, lin fooked off and deleted us all as facebook people so i assessed who was in there who wasnt a kn0b robber, i dound yourself and zara (i couldnt find dmcc or becklet for some reason) rather then number you 2,3,4,5,etc

i went for all of you being number 2


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Aw, I feel honoured. What do I have to do as an officer?? Being the only true officer there of course 

I've seen some pretty impressive CGBP myself. It felt really easy to be honest and I do love my presses so it all just seems to fit together.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I've seen some pretty impressive CGBP myself. It felt really easy to be honest and I do love my presses so it all just seems to fit together.


my close grip is not perhaps as close grip as a lot of peoples but i feel it in my tri's and inner chest so i think it may just be about passable as a close grip bench



> Aw, I feel honoured. What do I have to do as an officer?? Being the only true officer there of course


if you feel honoured get making the group better then, stop leaving it to me (as you can see i do nothing on it)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll have a look, do I have any special powers?? Apart from Campness?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

120kg AND you couldn't find me on FB? Rot in hell, bitch.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> 120kg AND you couldn't find me on FB? Rot in hell, bitch.


hahaha i couldnt find you in the list of members oin the facebook group, to be fair i got bored after like page 1 and was slightly merry with christmas cheer

120 is the new 100 mate, its a benchmark


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> the group needed new officers, lin fooked off and deleted us all as facebook people so i assessed who was in there who wasnt a kn0b robber, i dound yourself and zara (i couldnt find dmcc or becklet for some reason) rather then number you 2,3,4,5,etc
> 
> i went for all of you being number 2


Pfft you weren't looking hard enough!!!!



windsor81 said:


> Aw, I feel honoured. What do I have to do as an officer?? Being the only true officer there of course


Erm no, I'm an Officer too, I'll have you know, though if i get my promotion I'll be a Higher Officer.....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nooooooo, I think you'll find in the true Officer and a gentleman context I am the only REAL officer here!! :tongue:

Don't make me go Top Gun on your ass


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

you dont do anything to peoples asses in this journal, yours is the rimming journal, mine is purely training based as the last 2 pages have shown


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes sir, I should have known better. I did pass a few pages a while ago that had some training on a few weeks ago so I should have known better!! :tongue:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good point Bex - I've been an (Executive) Officer since 2001 and an HEO since 2007, so both of us have beaten Mr WP.

Dave, though, can still rot in hell.

Thank god I've got my squat and deadlift.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I think you'll find that neither of you have beaten me!!! I am the Navigating officer on a ship in the oldest occupation in the world!!!! Damn office monkeys :tongue:

You both need a spanking for your cheek, were's my cat 'o' nine tails......


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I think you'll find that neither of you have beaten me!!! I am the Navigating officer on a ship in* the oldest occupation in the world*!!!! Damn office monkeys :tongue:
> 
> You both need a spanking for your cheek, were's my cat 'o' nine tails......


So I was right. You are a whore.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

......right up until I stopped charging :tongue:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah good, I won't need to raid my piggy bank the morning after, then.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

my job was introduced in 1977 so i will concede people were razzing around in ships before 1977

please note that the word is ships, and not boats

a ship is above water

a (u) boat is below water


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Good point Bex - I've been an (Executive) Officer since 2001 and an HEO since 2007, so both of us have beaten Mr WP.
> 
> Dave, though, can still rot in hell.
> 
> Thank god I've got my squat and deadlift.


Ah yeah forgot about the Executive bit - you gonna pull rank on me then??? :laugh:

I'll be an HEO soon lol....



windsor81 said:


> I think you'll find that neither of you have beaten me!!! I am the Navigating officer on a ship in the oldest occupation in the world!!!! Damn office monkeys :tongue:
> 
> You both need a spanking for your cheek, were's my cat 'o' nine tails......


*bends over*

Well my occupation has been recorded as early as 1203 but dates back to Roman times, so is pretty old.....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well only because your dept got rid of the Executive bit because of investigators and inspectors. We still go AA/AO/EO/HEO/SEO/G7/G6. I'd rather be an HEO than a HO :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Well only because your dept got rid of the Executive bit because of investigators and inspectors. We still go AA/AO/EO/HEO/SEO/G7/G6. I'd rather be an HEO than a HO :lol:


Pfft irrelevant lol No HO here PMSL (I don't charge either.....) :lol:

I suspect the departments will split again soon enough, they can't pretend it's not working for ever - and some hotshot [email protected] at some point soon will have the bright idea to merge various parts of the department.....or something heh heh The part of the department I'm in currently has both the E and C words in it, it's only a matter of time......:laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah you're in the shexi bit! we have a love/hate relationship with E&C. Some days they do what they like, other days they dare not blow their noses without joint permission from Mr Green and Mr Eland PMSL


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

what is all this bollox i have in my journal about stuff i do not understand

carry on and i'll start talking about arbitration, tort law, procurement and other stuff i should know about


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Go ahead, I know about that too. Do you prefer restricted or open OJEU for major procurement?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Go ahead, I know about that too. Do you prefer restricted or open OJEU for major procurement?


PMSL!!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

most definately not open seen as i work for the contractor

each form of procurement has their benefits and hinderances, its all dependant on the project, client and site teams competance


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> most definately not open seen as i work for the contractor
> 
> each form of procurement has their benefits and hinderances, its all dependant on the project, client and site teams competance


Dude, is spelling part of your marks????


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Word and OpenOffice have spell-checkers, fortunately.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Dude, is spelling part of your marks????


hahaha im doing a 15,000+ word dissertation, i cant be ar5ed spelin rite on ere an that, this iz my relazin time init

unless you want an apple teacher?



> Word and OpenOffice have spell-checkers, fortunately.


bumface hahaha


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha im doing a 15,000+ word dissertation, i cant be ar5ed spelin rite on ere an that, this iz my relazin time init
> 
> unless you want an apple teacher?
> 
> bumface hahaha


Yes please - nice tart green one, not a floury red one.... :tongue:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So did we decide in the end that I was better?? I did anyway.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> So did we decide in the end that I was better?? I did anyway.


Better than what?

Darren outranks us sweetie :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Not me my darling. Different industry. I think you'll find I am 3rd in charge of my ship now, and also incredibly handsome, so there for I win.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Darren outranks us sweetie


if i worked in the same industry he may well do


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Third in command? So in a position of power and not half-bad looking with hot body. Hmmm I feel a man-crush coming on.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just about to put a new photo up which I very gayly took in a changing room, but it had nice light and I think it is a better representation of how I look. Although I still think I look better.

I though you already had a man crush, I feel used!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

OK I feel my man-crush coming on stronger.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

big news for today is that i am going to treat myself later on to a poo with the door open, it is something i rarely do but i feel i deserve that opportunity today

i try not to do it too often as im not really a thrill seeker and the excitement gets a bit too much, also if i get used to it on my own in my own house then if i go me mum and dads and decide i need to play poo sticks i'll forget to shut the door

my parents really do not need to see my poo face, im assuming it is similar to my sex face

well no training again but i thought id update with a matter that is of great importance

to make it training related im offski to sks supplies in a bit to buiy the cheapest protein bars going and will probably stand there for an hour deciding which ones i can afford the least then buy the others

then its offski to asda to do my shopping twice again

my reward will be the aforementioned poo


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm so proud Dave :wub:

you're a big boy now


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I'm so proud Dave


thought ya would be, it is something to be proud of, im going to christen it windsor81 just before i say my goodbyes and flush

also im going to have to establishy why the fook my shower is about as strong as a dead person spitting at me since i turned the water off, after the leak, and nearly fire its quite annoying


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Not me my darling. Different industry. I think you'll find I am 3rd in charge of my ship now, and also incredibly handsome, so there for I win.


Ok I concede defeat, sir....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

we have a protein cake, well a big mound of 5hit that i am going to pass off as a cake, it was originally meant to be protein flapjacks but something went wrong somewhere in the process, the motorway was rammed heading to where sks supplies is so this cake effort thingie should do until i get some bars online

pictures, below

i ended up cutting some corners due to not having any oats but the ingredients were....

x3 large eggs, beaten

a load of sultana bran cereals

two scoops of maximuscle progain

a few drips of water

not sure what the protein, carbs, etc breakdown will be but 2 scoops of progain in water is about 33grams of protein, and three eggs are about 21grams so i'll guess it evens out at about 30 grams protein



















should do me for some 10 o clockers next week


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

on a seperate note, especially for windsor81 here are some veiny vasculinity pics i took the other day i think it was during a leg and shoulder session (no pumps)



















also note the lack of tensing of the muscles hahaha


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> big news for today is that i am going to treat myself later on to a poo with the door open, it is something i rarely do but i feel i deserve that opportunity today


Love it! I have no choice but to have a poo with the door open cos the cat always cries to come in if I don't....

I am acutely aware of the fact that my bathroom door is almost directly opposite my front door, therefore if the postman were to actually look through my letterbox, there is every chance he would be able to see me on the crapper, reading a magazine..... :lol:

Oh, and Dave, you have lovely hands..... :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Negs for the Maximuscle.

Reps for the veins.

Would now be a good time to tell you that vascular forearms and hands get me going? And it won't be long till the test horn kicks in...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> *Negs for the Maximuscle.*
> 
> Reps for the veins.


hahaha i found 2 tubs of cyclone and a tub of progain at me mum and dads house the other week from days in the past when i believed the hype, ive not looked at the dates but theyre at least 4 years old, ive learnt since 

i have veiny feet too as was pointed out when i posted a pic (in here somewhere) of my elephantitus ankle



> Oh, and Dave, you have lovely hands.....


small womens hands, not good for deadlifting but good for


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> small womens hands, not good for deadlifting but good for


I have tiny hands, which are also shyte for deadlifting but good for men's egos..... :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Really though Dave, nice forearms. Thick, vascular forearms are guaranteed to get me going...

I need to lie down for a bit in a dark room...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> Love it! I have no choice but to have a poo with the door open cos the cat always cries to come in if I don't....
> 
> I am acutely aware of the fact that my bathroom door is almost directly opposite my front door, therefore if the postman were to actually look through my letterbox, there is every chance he would be able to see me on the crapper, reading a magazine..... :lol:
> 
> Oh, and Dave, you have lovely hands..... :thumb:





Beklet said:


> I have tiny hands, which are also shyte for deadlifting but good for men's egos..... :lol:


How funny is that!

I tried to rep ya but I gota spread the love.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

To be honest with you Dave, I'm starting to think there aint a whole lot of things that don't get old big bears blood pumping these days!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Less of the old, bitch. I'm only 31.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

OK ladies and gentlemen, what do we all make of this? (Apols, my FB is set to German)

Dave Kerrs Beziehungsstatus ist nicht mehr "kompliziert".

Dave Kerr ist nicht mehr „Single".


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> OK ladies and gentlemen, what do we all make of this? (Apols, my FB is set to German)
> 
> Dave Kerrs Beziehungsstatus ist nicht mehr "kompliziert".
> 
> Dave Kerr ist nicht mehr „Single".


Lol, mine says -Dave hath escaped a maelstrom o' love and Dave be marooned no longer.

(Mine's Pirate English lol)

So...ya pulled???


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

edit

facebook is 5hit and im thinking of fooking it off due to people from work not needing to know stuff


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulder*

squats

114kg 1x6

124kg 1x6

130kg 1x6

134kg 1x5.5 <<< PB 

static holds

1x78 seconds

1x66 seconds

1x76 seconds

military press

68kg 1x6 nearly killed me

74kg 1x6

77kg 1x6

80kg 1x5.5 <<<PB 

* no power cleans cos i was fooked and couldnt be ****d smashing my jaw with the bar when i lost energy


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nice PBs!!!

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

jesus man, you're unreal lol.

Awesome work mate.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

80KG!!!!!!!!!

I thought we were mates at one point!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> 80KG!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I thought we were mates at one point!


Step up son. :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's gotta be done, it's gotta be done!!!

On a side not. Look who's journal just appeared in the hottest threads 

Congrats mate, just hope no-one come in here looking for actualy training


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Nice PBs!!!





> jesus man, you're unreal lol.


hahaha cheers mate, incase you hadnt guessed my shoulders are my strongest part

the plates were as follows

1x20kg

1x10kg

1x5kg

1x1kg

1x.5kg

which works out as 36.5kg

doubled is 73kg

and i'll be honest i havnt actually measured the barbell, i think that 7kg is a fair guess

it's a 6 foot straight bar, the usual thickness (ie not a thick one) i know a 7foot bar weights 10kg and the one i found on the internet weighed about 7kg so all in all it's genuine  (i did the maths again as i use my head whilst training then put the numbers straight on here)



> Step up son.


hahaha to be fair he does have a better squat, bench and deadlift last time i checked, although his curls are poo, and we all know curls are a real mans lift 



> On a side not. Look who's journal just appeared in the hottest threads


welcome to the league table of winners pal


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Um Dave a standard 7ft oly bar weighs 20kg... (sorry Chris)

Nice squattage!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Um Dave a standard 7ft oly bar weighs 20kg... (sorry Chris)


much as id liek to say ive military pressed 90kg (ovr my bodyweight) the bar is not an olympic, neither is my 7foot one (when i say i have small hands im not joking they barely go round a normal bar so an olympic, or fat bar would be no good)

it's just a normal 6 foot spinlock barbell


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah like the ones in Argos? Then you're probably about right.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

That will weigh 8kg dave, my 5ft bar weighs 6kg


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> That will weigh 8kg dave, my 5ft bar weighs 6kg


please tell me you are right pal, if so that will add an extra kg on

i really hope that you are

damn me for not having scales


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*

deadlifts

124kg 1x6

136kg 1x6

146kg 1x6

150kg 1x3 matched pb weight (for 6)

pull ups

3x12

barbell bent over rows

88kg 1x6

93kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

106kg 1x5 <<<PB BY 6kg 

zbar curls

41kg 1x6

47kg 1x6

51kg 1x5

47kg 1x4 left forearm wasnt right

* damn my sweaty hands on set 4 of the deads, i think there was a 6 in there as well 

* im hoping for more then last night's 3 and a bit hours kip otherwise todays session will of been a complete waste of time


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Get chalk. Or wrap some tissue around the bar, I do that. Nice PB's though Dave, you're making a habit of that...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha I KNEW you'd get the rows!!! :bounce:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Get chalk. Or wrap some tissue around the bar, I do that.


yeah i keep meaning to get some liquid chalk everytime i order from myprotein but forget, was in sks the other day but they dont sell it

i never really got the hang of straps but id not thought of your tissue idea, in summer when my hands are really sweaty i have a bowl of cold water and put them flat in there, its also great for the burn on the segs inbetween sets 



> Nice PB's though Dave, you're making a habit of that...


ta - long may it continue 



> Ha ha I KNEW you'd get the rows!!!


told you topless added 10kg 

it was weird i felt set 1 and three slightly more in the areas id want to but i was expecting about 1 or 2 reps on set 4

next week will either see a fail on 100 or 110 watch this space


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> yeah i keep meaning to get some liquid chalk everytime i order from myprotein but forget, was in sks the other day but they dont sell it
> 
> i never really got the hang of straps but id not thought of your tissue idea, in summer when my hands are really sweaty i have a bowl of cold water and put them flat in there, its also great for the burn on the segs inbetween sets
> 
> ta - long may it continue


There's a bloke at my gym uses a couple of sponges.....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Dave....i really cant be a rsed to read your journal..im not interested.....i just love you...end of


oh well, im sure you have already imagined the naked picture that is concealed within here anyway so not to worry 

cheers for popping in and being perverted, all the perverts are already in here so you may as well join


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Naked peversion appeals to me a lot were you are concerned


i recall the picture well, i have really impressive quads but due to my not having clean underwear that day i just put a wang pic up, photobucket didnt block it so it's here somewhere between pages 1 and 67

happy reading


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Nooooooooooooooo...dont tease me!!!
> 
> Just tell me which page...i can sleep happy then after the relief of seeing you in scummy knickers with your wanger out!!!!


how apt that the 1000th reply in here was about my penis hahaha 

let me know what page it's on im off to peruse your facebook pics hahaha


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

please note for all the perverts who are now going through here looking for a wang picture it does not exist, i will post one below though as im not shy


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I want wang!!!!

Sorry, that just slipped out lol.

Damn you Dave, I may have edged the post count but you have one more female posting, damn you and your sneaky ways. Argh, this post has probably just pulled you back!! God damn :cursing:

I shall avenge this defeat!!

Oh, great lifts by the way. Give straps another go fella, they aren't expensive and they really help once you get the hand of them. You've probably just robbed yourself of 3 or 4 reps there by not using them.

Why order liquid chalk especially? just find a climbing store and get real chalk, its about a quid for a massive ball of it. :rockon:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Oh, great lifts by the way. Give straps another go fella, they aren't expensive and they really help once you get the hand of them. You've probably just robbed yourself of 3 or 4 reps there by not using them.


yeah ive got a set/pair mate, i may go to the darkside and give them a go, ive not been on the darkside since i used to wear a belt for lifts



> Why order liquid chalk especially? just find a climbing store and get real chalk, its about a quid for a massive ball of it.


good suggestion, cheers boss



> Damn you Dave, I may have edged the post count but you have one more female posting, damn you and your sneaky ways. Argh, this post has probably just pulled you back!! God damn


you can have the post count mate, i have the girlie lifts so i hand the mantle over to yourself you kn0b robber


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well tonight i sat on my ****, watched man city and ate christmas biscuits, prawns and drank hurricane, hot chocolate and water

didnt make it to rugby training again like a tart

on a seperate note it appears as though im now a gold member


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

God damn, I catch you up on one thing and you just have to go and out do me on another!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

bump out of page 2


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

cheers zara - at least someone's looking out for me 

chris - it's the way of the world, you have better exercises that use many bodyparts then mine that use two so i wouldnt worry pal


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Where's your pics dave?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Where's your pics dave?


good question mate - i'll have a look-see


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right pages

51

50

and

35

not put any on since last year by the looks of it


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Poor show Dave. You have some very nice pics. And a cheeky smile.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Poor show Dave. You have some very nice pics. And a cheeky smile.


put the u-hu down pal it is affecting your judgement


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It might be the pain in my elbow that's making me delirious...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat bench

104kg 1x6

116kg 1x6

119kg 1x6

121kg 1x2.5 poor show pb weight though

incline bench

86kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

99kg 1x5

101kg 1x4 <<<PB WEIGHT 

dips (vertical body)

2x10

1x12

close grip bench press

80kg 1x6

88kg 1x6

91kg 1x6

94kg 1x4.5 <<<PB WEIGHT


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Get you and all your PB weights. And to think that you reckon you're not much cop...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Great lifting kn0bber.

Man weights going up there


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

cheers folks, there was some weird shoulder thing affecting me on the dips so im happy wnough with the session

my 3rd sets on all benching exercises were slightly lighter then the 4th set last week, this is the plan

ive been chasing weights a fair bit though which i may stop

whilst 122 for 2/3 is ok imo 120 for 6 is much better, then the week after the plan would be 121 for 6 as opposed to 123 for 3


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Do you lift more for power? I'm going to be adjusting my form next session to practice lifting as a power liter rather than the BB way i have been doing.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Do you lift more for power? I'm going to be adjusting my form next session to practice lifting as a power liter rather than the BB way i have been doing.


i lift shirts for maximum penetration mate

apart from that i do not know the answer to the question, i lift differently for lifts i think

flat bench see's straight arm lockouts

incline doesnt

overhead press does


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Check out that website that Darren just posted on his journal. It is great for checking form. With a PL press you arch your backkeeping your shoulders and ar5e on the bench and you bring youelbows more in front so they touch the side of your ribs as you come down. A BB brings his elbows down at 90° along the plane of the bar.

Just mean syou are able to generate more power (I think).


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ahh i get you now mate

in terms of benching it is conventional lifting, straight back (as far as i know) and feet on the floor


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Power lifters when they do bench is more an upper body lift not focusing on chest per say. But in the PL's defense, the guys that push lots of weight are big guys.

Me, I train for more strength than isolation.

I can isolate on an exercise after bench.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So maybe do your bench then gay fly's, then you get both.

I've been advised not to do bench, incline, dips and then CGBP as it is overtrainnig.

Try bench, Dips, Fly's, then a couple of Tri exercises for a few weeks and see how you get on??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> So maybe do your bench then gay fly's, then you get both.
> 
> I've been advised not to do bench, incline, dips and then CGBP as it is overtrainnig.
> 
> Try bench, Dips, Fly's, then a couple of Tri exercises for a few weeks and see how you get on??


For every pushing exercise you hit triceps. So in a way you are working the triceps harder than the other exercises.

Don't you think the tricep will catch up to the bigger muscle?

Anybody notice on average the neck, arms and calves tape about the same? Build that legs and the arms and neck get bigger.

Focus on bar weight and the rest of the body will have to adapt. Then after, do your isolation work, but that might take away from the big lifts. Just my opinion. :whistling:

If you are getting stronger then disregard this post. If you are getting stronger and are clean and are loosing bf, then please post up!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

on the above im going to have to agree partly with winger windsor, sorry pal, the easiest way to work it out is work out what exercises you do and what areas are hit, im a sad ba5tard so i will do this below, exercises are shown in order performed

squats = quads, glutes, abs, delts, hamstrings

static holds = quads, glutes, hamstrings

overhead press = delts, triceps, quads, glutes

power cleans = lats, quads, glutes, glutes, hamstrings, biceps, pecs

deadlifts = lats, quads, glutes, abs, traps, rhomboids

pull ups = lats, traps, rhomboids, biceps, forearms, pecs

rows = lats, traps, rhomboids, abs, biceps, forearms

curls = biceps, delts, forearms

flat bench = pecs, triceps, delts, upper back

incline bench = pecs, triceps, delts, upper back

dips = triceps, pecs, delts, traps, upper back, triceps

close grip bench = triceps, delts, pecs, delts

then an even sadder ba5tard would put these into a table

quads 5

pecs 6

glutes 5

hamstrings 3

abs 3

biceps 4

triceps 5

delts 7

forearms 3

lats 4

to be honest id rather do tricep extensions in place of close grip bench but i chose wrist pain as opposed to crippling elbow pain, i cannot describe the pain tricep extensions give me, i cant do skull crushers on my own


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't really understand what Winger meant to be honest. If it works for you then great.

I think you can further divide that table as well, anterior/posterior.front delt etc. but don't you think that6 exercises is to much for pecs, which are relativiely small muscles? Whereas say hamstrings which are massive only get 3? There's like 5 different ones just for your ar5e.

although looking I guess that some are compounds and used as a secondary muscle.

I dunno, Patrick took a look and dissected my journal, maybe you could have a look and see if what he is saying makes sense to your training as well.

My chest day is basically being reduced to Flat bench, Dips, Flys, then 2 tricep exercises which i will vary each week.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> My chest day is basically being reduced to Flat bench, Dips, Flys, then 2 tricep exercises which i will vary each week.


No inclines for upper chest. Now some believe that is B.S, but I do like to do inclines.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

winger said:


> No inclines for upper chest. Now some believe that is B.S, but I do like to do inclines.


I prefer incline to flat...less stress on my shoulder


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well I was doing Flat, incline and Dips but was told that was overtraining.

Now i really am confused!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Pick two out of three. Alternate weekly, though keep the flat in for power.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Well I was doing Flat, incline and Dips but was told that was overtraining.
> 
> Now i really am confused!!!


Everyone's different - some people can do silly amounts of training and still grow, some can't - you have to find what works best - if you're doing high volume and not growing, you need to cut back a bit


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

aaaarrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhh.

I'm going to give up full stop. To bloody confusing. I'm going back to Sudoku


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> aaaarrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhh.
> 
> I'm going to give up full stop. To bloody confusing. I'm going back to Sudoku


Don't you bloody well dare!!!!!!

You've made loads of progress so far, just have to be patient and find out what works best for you - cut down as planned and see what happens after a month or two....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sudoku is still sounding promising. I'm trying to grab some other opinions from PL's as to what they do and I'll attempt to weigh it all up and come up with an informed opinion of my own.

I have just realised this is Dave's journal.. Sorry bro, it's so hard to tell these days who's who!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's true, our 4 journals, plus to a lesser extent Zara's, have morphed into an amorphous blob....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> It's true, our 4 journals, plus to a lesser extent Zara's, have morphed into an amorphous blob....


Ha ha I said the same on Zara's...lol we have been assimilated......:laugh:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha I said the same on Zara's...lol we have been assimilated......:laugh:


The borg


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

at the end of the day winsdor you're making progress

what works for you may not work for me, ive trained since i was 16, got serious when i was about 19 and am just at a stage where week after week the weights are going up, and i feel that this will happen with practically every session, my chest has, and always will be poo, it get relatively big but isnt blessed with quality muscle, it is getting more solid though (it should be ba5tard solid flat benching 120 hahaha)

my way seems to be working for me pal, your way seems to work for you so stick with it mate

ive tried all different things over the years, it's a trial and error

ive tried

push pull legs

5x5

3x8

3x12

3x6

isolations

compounds

grip training (love it)

chest and biceps

back and triceps

the lot 



> I have just realised this is Dave's journal.. Sorry bro, it's so hard to tell these days who's who!


hahaha ive had to limit most of my time to mine and yours chris, i pop in others but it was taking up too much dissertation time, i nearly put my weights in yours the other day pal


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

And what I'm doing is working for me. To each his own.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

and all I'm saying is I think Sudoku could work wonders for me :laugh:

I we'll see, the thing is I'm always afraid to change things up as if it doesn't work I see it as wasted time, which is daft as I could be missing a trick here or there.

I reckon 5 x 5 is working for me on deads. 3 x 8 defo was better on MP, I may try 3 x 8 on Monday and see how that works for chest. Although again, my weights are still going up so who knows, we'll see.

When is your dissertation finished?

You can post your weights up in my journal any time marey  I don't think it makes any difference anymore


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

to be honest looking at the totals the only concern i have personally would be the amount of delt work but balls to it theyre knackered, i'll deal with it when i get my new shoulders


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh good another night shift nutter.... :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Oh good another night shift nutter....


hahaha yep i love drunk people taking the pi55, o na plus note i managed to keep my head in a situation where it really could have gone 

getting wise in my old age


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha yep i love drunk people taking the pi55, o na plus note i managed to keep my head in a situation where it really could have gone
> 
> getting wise in my old age


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

I'm bloody well sober and right on one


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha shave the rat, should pass some time


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha shave the rat, should pass some time


Would rather someone else did it - then I wouldn't miss bits......too tired myself and I'd slice myself up


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im going to shave my ears to pass some time, it's the same thing isn't it?

id shave my name into it, like when people used to have adidas signs in the backs of their heard id shave theodore ginaocolopus mayweatherer into it as a sort of i was here (yes that is my real name by the way)


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha I said the same on Zara's...lol we have been assimilated......:laugh:





winger said:


> The borg


Together we are stronger...... :cool2:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Not to together I hope Zara, I have very little urge iin allowing Dave to shave my rat 

ha ha ha, Dave the Shave.......oh god i should still be in bed


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Together we are stronger...... :cool2:


What so we assimilate the boy's strength??? COOL!!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Not to together I hope Zara, I have very little urge iin allowing Dave to shave my rat


chris i have bad news for you, you dont have a rat my good friend, you just have a very very small wang


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh I just LOL'd and didn't feel bad.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I wondered why all the other girls wouldn't let me play!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I wondered why all the other girls wouldn't let me play!


you do play mate they just can't tell 

why the fook am i having indepth discussions about amino acids and supplements in your journal but talking about penis's in mine

maybe thats why i lift liek a woman


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

yeah, you're having a right little rant in mine, I came in here for some air.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually Dave I thought those were some of your best posts. You have a lot of knowledge and experience that you should share more.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I take it you mean the ones in my journal, not the ones in here about ow small my wang may or may not be?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> yeah, you're having a right little rant in mine, I came in here for some air


sorry pal, makes a change for some differed views mate, ive learnt the hard way in terms of supps and wallet amounts, i used to drink maximuscle believing the media hype ffs  it took me a while to realise that despite the fact zef eisenhauer (or whatever his name is) was infact rimming me with his pitiful maximuscle guns (compared to dorian or kerry)

as i said everyones different, my diet isnt spot on and never has been i would say on average it is about 90-95% there, there is the odd cheat meal and far too much beer

but i dont see the point personally in being 100% clean if im not competing, im only 25 if i cant drink silly amounts of beer when im this age when can i? when im 58 sat at home with the wife watching dancing on ice?



> Actually Dave I thought those were some of your best posts. You have a lot of knowledge and experience that you should share more.


hahaha cheers pal, i try not to impart too much wisdom incase people ask for photos expecting a beast of epic propertions


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it's sunday so you know what that means folks?

it is time for a protein cake

this one, if it works is going to be a super cake of epic proportions, my cooker is already getting bigger im sure of it

i think i may have overdone it but only time will tell


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Can I have some?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Can I have some?


it looks at the moment like it may be a bit too epic and i may be eating it for years never mind weeks

i'll put pics up if it works


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If it does work, recipe please.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> it's sunday so you know what that means folks?
> 
> it is time for a protein cake
> 
> ...


 :thumb:

Is it ready yet??? :bounce:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

resounding sucess


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Pics???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Recipe?????


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*cake number two *

to make this cake you need the following ingredients

an oven

a medium sized baking try

x3.5 scoops of maximuscle progain

some water (two bursts of the tap)

x4 handfulls of oatibix mini's (crushed up)

x3 handfulls of mixed dried fruit

x4 large eggs

an ipod to dance to, complete with speakers

basically,

a) beat the eggs into a mixing bowl

B) add the bursts of water (i dont do milk) two quick on-off's should do it

c) put the progain into the bowl and stir until it is a paste, not like concrete (add more water if it is) and so that it looks like you want to eat it

d) open the mixed dried fruit for snacking as the urge to eat what is basically raw chocolate egg is immense

e) put the handfulls of fruit in, mine included dried peel, sultanas and raisens

f) stir again until they dissapear from view

g) put the oatibix mini cereal into a bag and bea until it is in crumbs

h) put the crumbs into the mixing bowl

i) stir until again you have a paste

j) pour/plop onto a baxing tray distributing evenly

k) bang in an oven

l) i put mine into my fan oven on about 200 degrees for about 20minutes the top is crispy but the inside is just right

again im not sure of the protein, carb, fat content but as a rough guide

2x scoops progain in water is 32 grams

4x large eggs cooked is 30 grams

a handfull of oatibix will be about 20 grams of carbs

so as a rough guess id say per serving about 20 grams protein, 30 grams carbs?

pictures will follow


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

the mixture on the baking tray










cooked










cut




























*to be honest i can't work out whether it actually looks nice on the pictures, my phone isn't the best but it tastes ok so i will say another resounding success 

* ignore the £10 gift voucher for pcworld it is not essential to the baking process

* i just need to find a way to stop it sticking to the tray, possibly some greaseproof paper

* again i had to go for cereals as opposed to my own oats, i had some in my hand in asda today but put them back

* my house now smells lovely


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmm a fit man who can cook....

Dave are you single and looking for man-love?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Hmmm a fit man who can cook....
> 
> Dave are you single and looking for man-love?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

a bit more training type stuff, incase people click on the top ten and come in here hoping for some training talk, and not just banter and cakes

further to my mini rant in windsors journal a bit of background into what i mean by my diet not being 100% spot on, to be honest i suspect only about 10% of this boards diets are actually spot on, and they are competing (i wont name names)

i have a cheat every tuesday afternoon in terms of a kfc or fatdonalds, i drink too much beer, usually on a friday, saturday and sunday nights, its usually split down as something like

3-4 cans after the gym friday

a pint and a can or two after work saturday

a few cans sunday

my diet is too relient on supplements, but an example of a diet for a day in the office (ie a workday) could be something like this

6:20am wake up

7:00am get up after having gone back to sleep, run around (cardio)

7:15am hurricane shake in water

fruit or cereal bar on way to work (depends on time)

10:00am protein bar

13:00pm x1 tin tuna with half tin sweetcorn, dribble of olive oil, touch of pepper

15:00pm protein bar / shake

18:00pm chicken/beef/pork/omelette

worlds supply of veg with olivio on

white rice

fruit

19:30pm train

20:30pm 2 scoops hurricane & two scoops dextrose in water

21:00-21:30pm cereals or bran

22:30 jacket spud with tuna

23:30pm shake/chicken < if still up

as ive said previously i dont put too much emphasis on diet, it is possible less then the 90% i quoted, when i get a bit bettter off financially i will alter it to include more, say for example nuts (i used to have some at about 12 or 3pm) and dried fruit (ive got some for tomorrow after the cake)

but times are hard

i'll have a think if i eat anything else, he above doesnt take into account water and black coffee

EDIT - I FORGOT LOADS OF FROZEN FRUIT AND FRESH GRAPES - I ALSO GOT SOME FROZEN PINEAPPLE TODAY


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Hmmm a fit man who can cook....
> 
> Dave are you single and looking for man-love?


to be honest pal id refer to it more as baking then cooking 

you cook a meal, you bake a cake hahaha


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Semantics.

In a lot of ways my diet is not dissimilar to yours - maybe a little cleaner but not much. It's sort of half-assed carb cycling, lots of oats and chicken with a few shakes thrown in for good measure. As you said, unless you're prepping for a BB comp, I wonder how much effort is really required on diet; as long as you're growing without getting fat, why worry?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Semantics.
> 
> In a lot of ways my diet is not dissimilar to yours - maybe a little cleaner but not much. It's sort of half-assed carb cycling, lots of oats and chicken with a few shakes thrown in for good measure. As you said, unless you're prepping for a BB comp, I wonder how much effort is really required on diet; as long as you're growing without getting fat, why worry?


well at when im at home it leaves so many more options, like for example tonight at about 10 i'll be eating prawns

i had two rainbow trout steaks, peas and frozen spuds for tea

it's all about mixing it up, if i get chance i cook a chicken breast just before bed and i'll eat it at work at 10, or a good meal is omelette and baked beans (as a fast one)

stir fry's are good, do the veg in a pan and stir fry chicken/pork/beef/prawns in with some beansprouts, water chestnuts, apples and noodles - another good fast meal

and if moneys good i usually get some prawns for 3pm, my jobs a bit 5hit for this sort of thing so you have to work around it, it isnt always possible to just pull out a plate and start eating haddock at 4pm 

mondays usually see some cake eating

the first time my mate came round and we went out on the pi55 i was running late so was finishing me tea off, he even commented he was surprised i

a) could cook

B) ate properly

he had me down as a pot noodle or super noodle on toast man

i am putting fat on at the moment due to not rugby training, at the end of the day i can cut beer out but personally dont see the point unless your competing or planning on competing, take a look at rugby players they drink loads, eat 5hite and are big - this appears to be my ideal sport 

anyways im off to wash my willie as im just ranting on and on about nothing


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The joys of an office job, eh? I can pull out a chicken breast at any time, and everyone is now used to me mixing up shakes with oats and oil twice a day.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lol I live on stir fries - they rock!!! :thumb:

I can't abide bland food - everything I eat has chilli or some form of hot spice on it! :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Lol I live on stir fries - they rock!!!


the ultimate is a mixed grill stir fry

pork, beef, chicken and prawns all thrown in

it's like a meal for kings and you need to be really hungry to give it a go

agree about the bladness i really struggle now to eat chicken without either gravy or sauce on it - gone are the days when i used to stand on a door eating chicken


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I get the flavoured chicken breast slices from Lidl for lunch - chicken tikka flavour, proper chicken, and just under 60g of protein per pack :thumb: £1.99 per pack.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I get the flavoured chicken breast slices from Lidl for lunch - chicken tikka flavour, *proper chicken*, and just under 60g of protein per pack £1.99 per pack.


important words highlightes - sounds proper good value mate

im a bit devo's ive been telling everyone about these packets of tuna that asda do, i cant find any pictures but basically they do 4 flavours and they are three for £1 or something daft like that

theyre great you microwave them in the packet and throw them on a spud, they do sweet and sour, olive and garlic, another one and curry

well they are a lot cheaper then the john west ones, basically they were nowhere to be seen today, not even a space on the shelves, my mum said the same in her asda too so maybe someones died off them or something?

they were great for a snack too


----------



## Cardifflad (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi gorgeous. I can stalk you on here aswell now.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Hi gorgeous. I can stalk you on here aswell now.


the important thing to remember is under your username it says 'newbie trainer'

hahaha welcome lad, i saw a welcome and thought/hoped it wasnt you


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

New friend Dave??


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> New friend Dave??


new friend / ex lover

same difference 

i wooed him back in the day with protein cakes


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm actually jealous.....I thought we were exclusive, you know, apart from Darren and Beks


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I'm actually jealous.....I thought we were exclusive, you know, apart from Darren and Beks


Yeah...think Dave has some explaining to do........:laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmm I think I might know who it is, I was taking the mick out of Dave the other day on FB with a Welsh guy...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

today's diet was epic and i needed a big fat dump sooner then usual

6:20 wake up

7:00 get up decided to go in at 9 instead of 8

7:15 2 scoops hurricane in water

dried fruit

cereals (oatibix mini's)

10:00 protein cake

13:00 tin tuna half tin sweetcorn

some mixed fruit (frozen berries, strawberries, currants, etc)

15:00 protein bar

red & green grapes

18:30 beef frying steak

worlds supply of frozen veg

white rice

gravy

21:00 2scoops hurricane & 2 scoops dextrose in water

21:30 cereals

22:30-23:00 jacket spud with tuna or omelette and baked beans

obviously anything past 6pm is a guess and no inclusion has been made for water, coffee, etc


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you for your honesty Dave.


----------



## Cardifflad (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't worry lads. Dave is all yours. He is way too furry for me.

Good diet mate. I can't stop eating at the moment. Don't know what is wrong with me. I asked my work mates and they said I was a "greedy fat b8stard" which was nice ha ha


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Don't worry lads. Dave is all yours. He is way too furry for me.
> 
> Good diet mate. I can't stop eating at the moment. Don't know what is wrong with me. I asked my work mates and they said I was a "greedy fat b8stard" which was nice ha ha


a 10 stone skinny-fat lad asked me today why i wanted to be 16 stone again i was very close to commenting

"im already better then you in every way but i want to be a 2 stone better version" 

instead i went for

"life is better when you're 16 stone" 

workmates are great

oh, and i only sleep with desperate women, pregnant women and married women - sorry folks


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well that's me out of luck.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Cardifflad said:


> Don't worry lads. Dave is all yours. He is way too furry for me.


Ah crap I'm fighting Darren again...... :cursing:



davetherave said:


> oh, and i only sleep with desperate women, pregnant women and married women - sorry folks


Ah sheeeeit.... I've got impressive bloaty belly so I LOOK pregnant - does that count???


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

sore thumb didnt help, damn that pi55ed up retard i launched on saturday night - i can't decide whether the thumb, rotator cuff or ankle is the worst designed bodypart ever

squats

114kg 1x6

126kg 1x6

132kg 1x6

136kg 1x4.5 <<<PB WEIGHT 

static holds

1x67 seconds

1x65 seconds

1x71 seconds

military press

70kg 1x6

76kg 1x6

80kg 1x6

82kg 1x4 <<<PB WEIGHT 

power cleans

68kg 1x5

74kg 1x5

76kg gay'ed off

* please note that i am now assuming that powerlifter is right and my 6 foot spinlock weighs 8kg


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nice lifts!!! :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Nice lifts!!!


ta the thumbs killing me, as are my ribs and head

good times


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> ta the thumbs killing me, as are my ribs and head
> 
> good times


Ha ha my blisters popped at work earlier so incline bench was....fun :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

buggered shoulder alert

right shoulder doesn't seem to be working as it should so i will be mostly smelling of a mix of tiger balm and deep cold today, good times


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

davetherave said:


> buggered shoulder alert
> 
> right shoulder doesn't seem to be working as it should so i will be mostly smelling of a mix of tiger balm and deep cold today, good times


what ya mean "not working"???


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> what ya mean "not working"???


His shoulder took a vacation day.


----------



## Cardifflad (Mar 15, 2009)

My left shoulder is knackered at the moment. Always a weakness there so resting it.

Chest and Tris tonight. I cantbe ****d running my own journal so I will use yours to log what day I am doing to keep on top of it. I hope you do mind.

Chest and tris tonight.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> what ya mean "not working"???


i couldnt pinpoint it, you know when it's not right but you can't work out where it isnt right

put loads of tigerbalm on it and inhaled he rest, ive been buzzin me bollox off allday now, and added a kfc in at lunch so i don't know if it's settled down or if i just can't feel it anymore 

not going rugby tonight, not been in that long that it's become the norm not to go if im honest

i have just had a lot of fun walking round the trafford centre like ive poo'ed myself with the tightest buns ever


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Chest and Tris tonight. I cantbe ****d running my own journal so I will use yours to log what day I am doing to keep on top of it. I hope you do mind.
> 
> Chest and tris tonight.


carry on mate, be my guest

i'll do graphs with your pathetic lifts compared to my monumental ones


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Jeeez Dave any more PB's and you'll be taken for a serious lifter soon.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

serious lifter of shirts maybe

theres still too many gay lifts

oh, and i may be having a few weeks off the james 5hit needs to be done


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

A few weeks off the james??

And those are not bad lifts by any means. You think half the people you know could do that?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Some excellent lifting mate, there seems to be no stopping your pressing and squatting.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Some excellent lifting mate, there seems to be no stopping your pressing and squatting.


cheers pal maybe theres no need for gear, just get on myproteins hurricane 

im not having anywhere near as many niggling injuries since i had a sabatical from rugby so maybe this might be a small part of it


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> im not having anywhere near as many niggling injuries since i had a sabatical from rugby so maybe this might be a small part of it


Ya think! :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Ya think! :whistling:


hahaha saying that though i did bugger my thumb at work and my shoulder

but if id been training add into that a knackered ankle, sore knees, shin splints, sore shoulders and triceps :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Wicked numbers on the MP mate!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Wicked numbers on the MP mate!


cheers pal

ta for popping in fella


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

no gym tonight ba5tard dissertation

i've still got thursday and friday nights to possibly play with, so if tomorrow goes well in trms of work completed then i will train tomorrow night (back and biceps), then if friday goes well i'll train chest and triceps

another reason for ducking tonight is the thumb was giving me a bit of grief earlier on, which on deadlifts i can see beign a problem, should be right for tomorrow though


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You could try a thumbless grip and lower the weight slightly??

May take some getting used to though??


----------



## Cardifflad (Mar 15, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> You could try a thumbless grip and lower the weight slightly??
> 
> May take some getting used to though??


Good advice.

Also you could stop being such a fecking woman and get on with it :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i wont be bullied, i wont 

oh and for the record the principal reason i may not train is the dissertation not the thumb, the thumb is not an injury that will stop me on it's own, ive trained withmuch worse injuries, soem that spring to mind are a broken jaw, a torn tricep brachialli and a sprained ankle

you bullying ba5tards


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Which will serve you better in the long run? Deads or the dissertation?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Which will serve you better in the long run? Deads or the dissertation?


that was my initial thinking, but ive worked on it more or less straight through from 10am till 6pm so if im perfectly honest anything i do now will probably be a pile of guff

gym tonight then either back on it after or watch a film and get back on it tomorrow for another 10-6 day :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Sounds like a plan. A break is needed.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Sounds like a plan. A breakdown is needed.


it's already in process i think :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*

deadlifts

126kg 1x6

138kg 1x6

147kg 1x6

150kg 1x4

pulls

1x12

2x10 proper hardcore ones #

barbell bent over rows

90kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

105kg 1x6

108kg 1x4 <<< PB 

zbar curls

42kg 1x6

49kg 1x6

53kg 1x3

40kg 1x10

# by proper hardcore ones i mean really brigning the chest to the bar and trying to get your feet more or less horizontal


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

took some pics last night, not sure whether im going to put them on or not

you can certainly tell ive not done any form of cardio in months 

infact the last game of rugby i played was the 14th february (valentines day) which means that the last time i went training was before this, so it's at least a month


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

get them up!! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> took some pics last night, not sure whether im going to put them on or not
> 
> you can certainly tell ive not done any form of cardio in months
> 
> infact the last game of rugby i played was the 14th february (valentines day) which means that the last time i went training was before this, so it's at least a month


Don't be such a mincer! Get the pics up and stop being such a girl...... 

If you post the pics up, I'll try to get a pic up of me with 80s poodle hair and pink lipstick after I get ready tonight.....(or not, if that's what you'd prefer....) :laugh:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Get them up Dave, there's a chance we can't miss out on!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Get them up Dave, there's a chance we can't miss out on!


let me fa**y about with pretty tables and graphs for a bit then i'll put some of them up,

then fa**y abotu a bit more

then put some up,

etc :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right, pics will follow

found out am working later on so im not sure whether i'll train in a bit and rush it or train tomorrow afternoon

tomorrow afternoon may be an option as im not working till half 9 tomorrow night as opposed to half 7 tonight

it also gives me time to shave my head and pick the food out of my beard before work

result


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it's all about the love handles, breasts and poo chest :lol:




























ignore the grundies in the background and the crusty ones ive got on :cool2:

more on way


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

slightly different light on these two


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

my comments

a) bit pogier then previous pics due to lack of cardio and games

B) you wouldnt believe that patethic chest could bench 120 would you

c) these were the nearest i could get to a lat spread due to not being ar5ed to mess about with timers, etc

d) in a few months i'll return to rugby and get back on cardio, it may just be pre-season training but its the only real form of cardio i can do

e) I knew i was getting bigger as i could feel more moon-face like

f) fat goes straight to my love handles, even when i was down at about 10 stone back in the day i still had them all be it smaller then at the moment

g) these pictures were took aftr last nights session (back and biceps), including the first one


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dave: I'd still give you some man-love.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Dave: I'd still give you some man-love.


err thank's

i think :lol:

get the weights up, get big again then worry about the bf levels - thats the plan, damn my knees, shins and ankle :cursing:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I fcuking laughed so hard at this pic it isn't funny. No smoking....lol

Dave, you make me laugh so hard on a regular basis I would be in a shambles if you ever stoped updating your journal.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> I fcuking laughed so hard at this pic it isn't funny. No smoking....lol
> 
> Dave, you make me laugh so hard on a regular basis I would be in a shambles if you ever stoped updating your journal.


thanks :lol:

i tried to find a picture of a king cobra to put over the top but couldnt, then i thought of a big black schlong, then i thought of that one

if only i spent more time training and less time thinking about how to conceal my penis :beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> if only i spent more time training and less time thinking about how to conceal my penis :beer:


We are men and life evolves around our penis.

In my ever so humble opinion, life will always be better if you try to think with the big head and not so much with the little head.

Just ask anyone who is paying child support...lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> We are men and life evolves around our penis.
> 
> In my ever so humble opinion, life will always be better if you try to think with the big head and not so much with the little head.
> 
> Just ask anyone who is paying child support...lol


yeah good point mate, my little head has practically shrivelled up, died and gone to penis heaven

damn im going to have to molest someone tomorrow night, anyone :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> yeah good point mate, my little head has practically shrivelled up, died and gone to penis heaven
> 
> damn im going to have to molest someone tomorrow night, anyone :lol:


Beklet comes to mind. She has probably been drinking too, or maybe Windsor, remember, it is a numbers game....lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Beklet comes to mind. She has probably been drinking too, or maybe Windsor, remember, it is a numbers game....lol


hahaha id swim over that bit of water and bum you silly if i thought i could :lol:

becklet is in manchester soon, as is zara :whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> hahaha id swim over that bit of water and bum you silly if i thought i could :lol:
> 
> becklet is in manchester soon, as is zara :whistling:


Hit em both, video tape that sh1t and send it my way... :thumbup1:

I will live my sexual fantasies through you big man.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Hit em both, video tape that sh1t and send it my way... :thumbup1:
> 
> I will live my sexual fantasies through you big man.


hahaha zara would kill me in the bedroom, to be fair i think she'd kill me anyway and becklet can't be far behind

it's a seminar for women only, i may consider a penis staple and go along - the seminar is at elfintans gym which is literally 10 minutes drive from my gaff

if zara and becklet get stuck for a hotel my garden is free to kip in :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

They will only kill you in the bedroom if you use your penis first. :whistling:

Make them save the best for last.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

winger said:


> Beklet comes to mind. She has probably been drinking too, or maybe Windsor, remember, it is a numbers game....lol


I have indeed been drinking but that's not generally a requirement....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> I have indeed been drinking but that's not generally a requirement....


LOL.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Did I miss something??

Who's bumming me??


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Did I miss something??
> 
> Who's bumming me??


Me. Constantly.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cool, make sure you leave a tip this time :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Money on the nightstand, call yourself a taxi.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Money on the nightstand, call yourself a taxi.


You harsh man - you not even going to cuddle him after???


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm just a cheap trick to him!!! :crying:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I'm just a cheap trick to him!!! :crying:


Aw...I'd cuddle you - I'm a big softy though really......


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

"What do you call a man after sex?"

"A taxi so I can get some sleep."


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

whoa my journal has become a place of much sex talk

when i say become i mean become again,


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

We all did get a little serious there for a while didn't we 

May as well mention you're a complete cock jockey while we are getting back to basics


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> We all did get a little serious there for a while didn't we
> 
> May as well mention you're a complete cock jockey while we are getting back to basics


i had a poo with the door open this morning

the world is good at the moment, your insults cannot hurt me as i am above them :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

davetherave said:


> i had a poo with the door open this morning
> 
> the world is good at the moment, your insults cannot hurt me as i am above them :bounce: :tongue:


Which is good going considering how short you are :tongue:

I'm proud of you with the poo though 

Some days you're down, the others you're right back up again :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Which is good going considering how short you are :tongue:
> 
> I'm proud of you with the poo though
> 
> Some days you're down, the others you're right back up again :thumb:


well a poo with the door open is somewhat of a treat, you cant do it all of the time even though you live alone, incase you forget to shut the door when your round a young ladies house on a saturday morning and learn that she liveswith her parents, its a fine line

too much and the novelty wears off

too little and you get too giddy when you do it

there you go, my journal has stopped to a new low im now discussing the advantages of poo'ing :lol:

to get some sort of training related stuff in there, im off to the james later on to beast my chest and triceps which should put me in a bad mood ready for work tonight :bounce:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well the way your PB's are going, I would have thought that would put you in a great mood for tonight.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I shall be watching intently to see what I have to best on Monday


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i had a poo with the door open this morning
> 
> the world is good at the moment, your insults cannot hurt me as i am above them :bounce: :tongue:


Lol nice - I've already had two poos this morning, both of them with the door slightly open, and for one i was reading Ironman, and the other 'The Diet Delusion' (well, the first few pages of it anyway) :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Well the way your PB's are going, I would have thought that would put you in a great mood for tonight.


yeah on paper but it's a fine line

if i have a bad session and dont get any pb's i'll be pi55ed

if i have a good session and get all pb's i'll be knackered and ratty

if my shoulders are sore my vest will cane me tonight

if my shower breaks once and for all as it appears to want to i'll smell

this is why i like not training on saturdays, it's like an episode of tricia when i do :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Lol nice - I've already had two poos this morning, both of them with the door slightly open, and for one i was reading Ironman, and the other 'The Diet Delusion' (well, the first few pages of it anyway) :thumb:


two poo's is impressive, how long have you been up? 10 minutes?

im beginning to think i may have kidney failure which is nice, i seem to remember maximuscle fooked me insides up back in the day so the cakes may be to blame, or maybe it's the half pint of vodka who knows


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm vodka


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm vodka


st petersberg vodka it's good stuff too, especially when drunk fast :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a cupboard full of vodka and whisky. And Him Indoors is at work till 11. Party round mine then :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> two poo's is impressive, how long have you been up? 10 minutes?
> 
> im beginning to think i may have kidney failure which is nice, i seem to remember maximuscle fooked me insides up back in the day so the cakes may be to blame, or maybe it's the half pint of vodka who knows


Ha ha nah I got up about 9...Ate lots of fruit and beans yesterday lol :lol:



windsor81 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm vodka


Vodka is great but makes me violent - last time i drank copious amounts, I beat my boyfriend up... (I was 17 though and he had been cheating on me with a YTS slapper called Tracey with corned beef legs, acne and probably a dose :lol: )


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha nah I got up about 9...Ate lots of fruit and beans yesterday lol :lol:
> 
> Vodka is great but makes me violent - last time i drank copious amounts, I beat my boyfriend up... (I was 17 though and he had been cheating on me with a YTS slapper called Tracey with corned beef legs, acne and probably a dose :lol: )


i find being awake makes me violent :cursing:

i still have my naughty cupboard containing

1 half a bottle of vodka

2 two empty bottles of vodka (so i dont realise i have a drinking problem when i throw them out)

3 some bacardi

4 a bottle of jacks

5 a mini bottle of absinth

6 a bottle of sambuca

7 a bit of apple sourz


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Belvidere is the mutts nuts.

But unfortunately I should stay away from alcohol as much as possible,

Don;t want to be falling back down that slippery slope again.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Given that you mainly drink orange WKD, that's probably not a bad thing.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Belvidere is the mutts nuts.
> 
> But unfortunately I should stay away from alcohol as much as possible,
> 
> Don;t want to be falling back down that slippery slope again.


Do you do silly things when drunk???  :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :devil2:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Given that you mainly drink orange WKD, that's probably not a bad thing.


hahaha what kn0b robber he is


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well there was the slight alcohol addiction problem going on for a while!

Really don't fancy that, mixed in with the fact only 1 kidney works lol

Other than that I have to admit the Orange WKD, so yes, I fully accept being a kn0b robber for drinking b1tch p1ss


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Well there was the slight alcohol addiction problem going on for a while!
> 
> Really don't fancy that, mixed in with the fact only 1 kidney works lol
> 
> Other than that I have to admit the Orange WKD, so yes, I fully accept being a kn0b robber for drinking b1tch p1ss


Bitch p1ss...lol :lol:

It does taste rank though - be better off drinking real Irn Bru with voddy in it..... :thumb:

Nah can't imagine alcohol addiction is a good thing - I get fed up of it after a while - I'm guessing this time tomorrow will be one of those times


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

I can't believe we're discussing WKD in my journal

i drink mans drinks and only mans drinks im going to get a mod to delete any posts that include womens drinks


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

davetherave said:


> I can't believe we're discussing WKD in my journal
> 
> i drink mans drinks and only mans drinks im going to get a mod to delete any posts that include womens drinks


DONT GET ME STARTED IM STUCK IN THE ALCOPOP ISLE...!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

kelly.km said:


> DONT GET ME STARTED IM STUCK IN THE ALCOPOP ISLE...!!


HAHAHAHA made me laugh pal we should all revolt against asda :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat bench

106kg 1x6

118kg 1x6 (just)

120kg 1x5

122kg 1x3 <<<PB WEIGHT   

incline bench

88kg 1x6

96kg 1x6

100kg 1x4

100kg 1x5

dips (leaning forwards today)

3x12

close grip bench

82kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

92kg 1x6

94kg 1x5 pb in terms of an extra half a rep 

* i need to stop chasing weights on the flat bench, 120 for 5 is ok, but i should have gone for 120 for 6 before i moved up

* did think about mixing it up a bit and dropping close grip bench for decline, and doing before dips but to be honest if it aint broke don't fix it, when i hit the wall i may do this


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ego lifting = Injury. Though I thought you were chasing 130 to annoy Chris?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Ego lifting = Injury. Though I thought you were chasing 130 to annoy Chris?


im still chasing 130 mate, infact im still chasing

180 deadlift

150 squat

130 bench

however it will be done over time, i dont think its so much ego lifting but im not a massive fan of 1,2 or 3 rep lifts

id rather lift 1-2kg less and hit 6

what im trying to do now is hit 6 one week, then increase the week after, the weights wont come as impressively but a total of 24 reps (4x6) is better then something like 19 reps (6,6,4,3) with an extra 1 or 2kg i think?

anyway my heads up my ar5e, i dont even know if them numbers add up 

shoulders and arms know ive been to the gym, thats for sure :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking pumped 4 da honeyz at da doorz innit bro.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Looking pumped 4 da honeyz at da doorz innit bro.


yeah tha gunz will be out for da skirt laterz

lick ma gun ya bitch!

if i get too warm later on as i usually do they may be out, i find people listen to me when they are :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

another couple of pics as i wasn't happy with how my shoulders and arms looked in the others

these were took in a very clean mirror as you can see in my kitchen before todays (chest and tricep) session




























i dont know about anyone else but they look a bit more like delts that can bench 120 and overhead press 80+


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mirror needs a clean.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Mirror needs a clean.


hahaha it looks like the fogs taken over doesnt it :lol:

what doesnt help either is that im using a 5 year old phone to take the pictures, i think my brand new 8 megapixel one may be better :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well the big news for tonight is

a) i had to run tonight, so that's the cardio box ticked - when i say run i mean sprint, duck and dive through crowds

B) i have anger issues, no point in denying it they are there for all to see


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> well the big news for tonight is
> 
> a) i had to run tonight, so that's the cardio box ticked - when i say run i mean sprint, duck and dive through crowds
> 
> B) i have anger issues, no point in denying it they are there for all to see


Oops - ha ha do tell!!! :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah Dave, spill.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Oops - ha ha do tell!!! :laugh:


hahaha not much to tell just two seperate incidents and one where a young gentleman was told he would get bounced up every flipping stair if he didnt get up soon

or words to that effect, after he was taken to ground and i tried to smash his head off the concrete floor, what can i say im usually a nice bloke :lol:

the moral of the story is if you raise your hands to me once, i'll let it slip, do it twice and you'll get took to ground (including the other doorman) and bollo*ked as to why you are getting bounced upstairs, cheeky tw*t

the sprinting incident was a stand-off, about 25 of them and 12 of us, could of been fun :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

big news after last night was i got to thinking, i am game but the thing about the doors these days is that the last thing you want to do is fight, however in the stand off situation it isnt an option, as soon as one punch is thrown 50 people would of been having a war, and i mean a war, anyone who isnt wearing black gets dropped (it's unfortunate but often innocent members of the public get dropped by someone as pi55ed up women walk into a full on war)

it got me thinking, basically the way to get good at something is to do it a lot, if you do a lot of sudoku you get good at them, if you sing a lot you get good, if you fight a lot, the same happens

to quote rob barrett "how can you get good at something you are not allowed to do???"

so it got me thinking, ive not played rugby in weeks, ive not played in the pack in months and ive not doen boxing training in years, so basically im a bit rusty, so the rugby may soon be replaced with boxing, be it western or thai (not decided yet)

boxing was great, until i knackered my shoulder (which was an overtraining error on my part) and i got a bit too skinny, this could be ammended by eating fook loads,

it's something im going to consider, it certainly helped back in 2007 with my anger issues


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm definately looking into taking up an MA, at this moment in time, I can pretty much relate exactly to how you feel about a lot of things mate.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> I'm definately looking into taking up an MA, at this moment in time, I can pretty much relate exactly to how you feel about a lot of things mate.


you're having uncontrollable anger issues which see's you nearly get sacked?

good man, join the club :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Not far off it mate...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

davetherave said:


> you're having uncontrollable anger issues which see's you nearly get sacked?
> 
> good man, join the club :lol:


I think you're having uncontrolable GAY issues trying to get men in the sack :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> I think you're having uncontrolable GAY issues trying to get men in the sack :thumb:


Dave the anger will subside when you embrace your issues..


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

squats

116kg 1x6

128kg 1x6

134kg 1x6

137kg 1x4.5 <<<PB WEIGHT 

static holds

86 seconds

89 seconds

73 seconds

military press

68kg 1x6

76kg 1x6

82kg 1x6 <<<x2 more reps at PB weight 

84kg 1x0 <retard - got it to power clean position though

power cleans

68kg 1x5

72kg 1x5

76kg 1x4 <<<x2 more reps then previous at PB weight


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i can't multi-quote (i cant even quote once)

yes it must be gay issues, and there was me considering counselling

it must be true, i wanted to sleep with the sexy man with curly hair, thats why i roughed him up :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Squat; PB's

OHP; PB's

No slowing you down...you bastard


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

davetherave said:


> *legs and shoulders*
> 
> squats
> 
> ...


Are you cleaning your Milis up?

Write them down as Clean -> Mili

Milis are really just from the rack. Cleaning them up uses quite a bit of energy.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Squat; PB's
> 
> OHP; PB's
> 
> No slowing you down...you bastard


hahaha you just wait one day the ar5e will fall out of my current lifting and i'll bew a gibbering mess in the corner, shaking and crying remembering the good old days of a nearly bodyweight overhead press


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Tall said:


> Are you cleaning your Milis up?
> 
> Write them down as Clean -> Mili
> 
> Milis are really just from the rack. Cleaning them up uses quite a bit of energy.


cleaning them initially from the floor to above head, aim for straight above head, then press


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

davetherave said:


> cleaning them initially from the floor to above head, aim for straight above head, then press


Erm ok.

Thats Power Clean -> Snatch -> Mili Press.

Good exercise but wastes alot of energy.

Try this: 60kg x 6, then 6 singles working up to your working set.

Power Clean to neck from Floor. Then press :thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Tall said:


> Erm ok.
> 
> Thats Power Clean -> Snatch -> Mili Press.
> 
> ...


i'll look into that mate :thumb:

ive wanted to do militaries in their conventional method for a while but it's a lot of fooking round to get the 7 foot bar out of the cage to get it on the end, if that makes sense,

i could do seated but im a big fan of seated dumbell pressing, not barbell if im honest


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Congrats on your two PB's in one workout.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

*WHOOSH..........................*

*
*

*
Thread driveby......*

*
*

*
Showin' some luv * 

*
*


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dave, Zara pmed me saying she masturbates to your photos, care to comment on that? :whistling:

Dave, are your hamstrings tight?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Dave, Zara pmed me saying she masturbates to your photos, care to comment on that? :whistling:
> 
> Dave, are your hamstrings tight?


well actually i did once have to go to the doctors with tight hamstrings and walking flat footedness at about 12 years old

i know some exercises that are good for tight hamstrings in all seriousness, i do however also know some that wont help at all with tight hamstrings but are a lot of fun :lol:

zara - feel free to pop in and put pink all over the place anytime you want :thumb: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Congrats on your two PB's in one workout.


cheers pal, i cant multi quote so double posting it is

tall - im going to look at maybe doign what i was doing but jerking to the neck, i do this on heaver sets (to be honest i may do this on all except the first set, im not sure) im not really a fan of single reps, but it may be worth a go


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

poor effort today, i only managed 18 and a half "chicken" nuggetts, large fries and a coke from mcdonalds today, gone are the days when i used to breeze the full 20 without (too many) meat sweats

i remember my biggest fast food related achievement was

20 chicken nuggetts

large fries

2 apple pies

a large coke

i was 16 stone at the time


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well that's no bloody good is it Dave? You'll never get all awesome and buff with just 18.5 nuggets.... Must Try Harder.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Well that's no bloody good is it Dave? You'll never get all awesome and buff with just 18.5 nuggets.... Must Try Harder.


hahaha i passed off my rather feeble effort as not liking cold nuggetts :lol:

im quite ashamed to be honest


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

winger said:


> Dave, Zara pmed me saying she masturbates to your photos, care to comment on that? :whistling:
> 
> Dave, are your hamstrings tight?


Stop kidding on I pm you winger....... :lol: :lol: :lol:



davetherave said:


> well actually i did once have to go to the doctors with tight hamstrings and walking flat footedness at about 12 years old
> 
> i know some exercises that are good for tight hamstrings in all seriousness, i do however also know some that wont help at all with tight hamstrings but are a lot of fun :lol:
> 
> zara - feel free to pop in and put pink all over the place anytime you want :thumb: :lol:


Tight hamstrings? What do they feel like then? 

*PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Stop kidding on I pm you winger....... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Tight hamstrings? What do they feel like then?
> 
> *PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


i don't know i have had a few sleeps and (beer) sesh's since i was a wee 12 years old

you should know by now you don't need to ask when you want to feel my hamstrings :bounce:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i have had an abusive couple of text messages as a kicking for ducking rugby

i am considering a return to training in about 2-3 weeks and possibly games either at the end of the season (may time) or at the beginning of next season

people must have been talking about sexy dave in his abscence (as he sat on his ar5e eating grapes and prawns)


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

How was your poo??? :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> How was your poo??? :laugh:


i had it this morning, i woke up later then i was supposed to so i had to rush it, the one i had before tea wasnt really up to my high satisfaction either

i am up to the longines section of the watch catalogue though :laugh:

i will be moving onto the carphone warehouse one after i get to the end to get me a new phone


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i've turned down a free curry today, well sort of, i wasnt on the list but i could of blagged it and got a free curry

you may be reading this and wondring what the hell is up with me, going to the gym instead of eating free curry and drinking free beer

well the downsides are, it's people from work so the topics will be work, the directors are going so the topic will be work, it's miles away from my house so no free beer and im up at 6

so gym then tele it is for me


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah I have a similar dilemma tomorrow. Colleague's birthday, going for tapas. Do I go or do I stay at work, eat my chicken, and leave at a reasonable time?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Yeah I have a similar dilemma tomorrow. Colleague's birthday, going for tapas. Do I go or do I stay at work, eat my chicken, and leave at a reasonable time?


thursday nights are different but i see your point if it was just the young lads id be there but nah

the funny thing is, despite where the bloke lives that is retiring the do is 2 minutes away from a directors house, miles away from everyone elses houses

i can get a lift but the appeal of a beer or two whilst discussing work after having done two 10 hour days is not really there for me to be honest


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

This is a lunchtime thing TBH. I'd feel really antisocial if I didn't go, but equally I have a lot on tomorrow...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

who need's curry and work talk when you have *back and biceps*

deadlifts

124kg 1x6

140kg 1x6

148kg 1x6 <<<PB reps wise

151kg 1x6 <<<PB GET IN 

pull ups (hardcore ones)

3x10

barbell bent over rows

86kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

104kg 1x6

108kg 1x5 <<< PB 

zbar curls

42kg 1x6

51kg 1x6

52kg 1x4

40kg 1x10

* with the rows the 4th set (the 108) was not brilliant to be honest, it was the only set that i couldnt feel in my back which means that this particular session it was too heavy

* arm's are now fooked


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Get you and your PB's. Well done Dave.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Get you and your PB's. Well done Dave.


ta pal it seems to be a long tunnel, im waiting for the brick wall at the end where my arm falls off or summat :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Excellent mate, no slowing you down at all


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

cracking mate. Well done on the deads.

Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

davetherave said:


> i've turned down a free curry today, well sort of, i wasnt on the list but i could of blagged it and got a free curry
> 
> you may be reading this and wondring what the hell is up with me, going to the gym instead of eating free curry and drinking free beer
> 
> ...


God am so glad I work for myself and no longer have these issues to contend with!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> deadlifts
> 
> 124kg 1x6
> 
> ...


See what a foot in the as s does for dead lifts! :thumb:

Good job Dave.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

winger said:


> See what a foot in the as s does for dead lifts! :thumb:
> 
> Good job Dave.


Yeah.....now can I have my shoe back you slack ar5ed whore


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i can't multi-quote so..........

powerlifter - cheers pal, im hoping it continues for a good while 

windsor - cheers pal, however you will never get your shoe back you sexy ba5tard

zara - workmates are 5hits, i agree, i didnt go, and apparantly was one of the few that didnt, it was apparantly a get-together sort of thing, sack that i'll go the gym then sit on my ar5e next time too, unless it's a friday night


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Can't abide work get togethers.....avoid them like the plague!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Can't abide work get togethers.....avoid them like the plague!


i nearly had to say that i was alergic to curry, i came out with the comment if it had been a chinese id never leave :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well i jumped on some scales at work today, they broke

no seriously apparantly wearing all my clothes, two coats, and rigger boots im 13 and a half stone?

never im at least 14, considring ive been just under 16 stone, and my legs and arms, especially legs as they weight more are bigger then then

i was going to train chest and tri's tonight i even got changed for the gym, i was putting my trainers on when i decided to sack it off, my delt has been a bit achey after deads last night so i thought it better to train on saturday afternoon, rather then tonight and have a bad session or lose an arm


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I thought you trained at home?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Lightweight :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> I thought you trained at home?


i do mate

im confused :confused1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

yes yes im a pansy

all point and laugh at the pansy


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

No only that I thought you looked bigger than that too. Dodgy scales I reckon.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> No only that I thought you looked bigger than that too. Dodgy scales I reckon.


yeah ive got to be, i estimated 14-14 and a half

the scales probably weight more then 13 stone :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it is a well known fact that you are not dedicated in terms of diet until you have sat in a bar on a friday night with the following infront of you

a martell cognac

a spiced rum

a smirnoff vodka

a pint of stella

a bottle of becks

a myprotein protein flapjack

dedications wht you need if you want to be a record breaker hahaha


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Doesn't sound far removed from JW's diet and just look at him.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Doesn't sound far removed from JW's diet and just look at him.


hahaha it was a mad night, culminating in (yet another) argument in a take away and (yet another) argument with a taxi driver and about 4 hours kip

and my mate getting attacked by a nice young lady who tried to bite his ear off, i was very helpful in standing there laughing :lol:

gym this afternoon, then work tonight till 3:30 which means i'll be angry, which means i'll lose me head again, i'll probably just start crying


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good night :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Sounds like a good night :lol:


hahaha it's been a while since ive been out and even though the place was dead we still always make a good night out of it

only two of us were out but we're proper close so even though all the inbreds wanted to kill us it was good and fight free


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps,* and yes my left shoulder is bu55ered, perhaps more so then previously which is great news, resulted in a neatly pb free session

flat barbell bench

108kg 1x6

116kg 1x6

120kg 1x4 & 1x2.5 

incline bench

88kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

98kg 1x6

100kg 1x5

dips (leaning forward)

1x8 (don't know why i stopped at 8)

2x2

close grip bench

82kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

93kg 1x6

95kg 1x5.5 <<<PB 

* saved it right at the end hahaha going to be sore at work tonight


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

the good news was there was only one short burst of anger tonight, infact very often people commended me on my calm nature, although one fella was about to get a slap after asking the same thing 4 times, the 5th time would have been a big error,

the moment of anger was literally half a second, a pi55ed up tool raised an arm to a fellow DS, so he threw him in my direction, the poor fella then got thrown into a solid wall and crumbled before i realised no more was needed and he was walked out

very often it depends on the situation, this guy was skinny but was singing and acting like a di*k (im not moving you can all fook off was shouted in our direction) and he would have crumbled if anyone had actually hit him an elbow is a very effective weapon (i broke my nose on an elbow) so you take it as a split decision

i can vouch for the merit of elbows and forearms as a weapon, ive been kicked and punched in the nose, ive also had a chair smash into it and it stood firm until i got elbowed 

i dont know what the fook thats got to do with training, i think i need sleep as im stone codl sober hahaha


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> the good news was there was only one short burst of anger tonight, infact very often people commended me on my calm nature, although one fella was about to get a slap after asking the same thing 4 times, the 5th time would have been a big error,
> 
> the moment of anger was literally half a second, a pi55ed up tool raised an arm to a fellow DS, so he threw him in my direction, the poor fella then got thrown into a solid wall and crumbled before i realised no more was needed and he was walked out
> 
> ...


Good night had by all then?? :laugh:

Elbows are indeed a formidable weapon


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Good night had by all then?? :laugh:
> 
> Elbows are indeed a formidable weapon


yep i found that out when my own team captain broke my nose with his, well i found out two weeks later when i worked out he'd broken it, good times :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

not updated for a bit, but it's a day off today to complete my dissertation, i can't leave the house cos im waiting for my new phone to come so i may as well do my dissertation (or come on here hahaha)

gym tonight for a leg and shoulder session, which may become just a leg session as my left shoulders bollocksed, just in time for me to return to rugby which is great, i don't know what i did but training chest on saturday certainly did not help

it's not aching all the time but when it does it feels like it's pulling which doesn't fall in line with any symptoms i've read for rotator cuff, etc injuries

good times


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I've got legs today 

Can't get into the kitchen to eat though, feckin cleaners. What are you studying mate?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> I've got legs today
> 
> Can't get into the kitchen to eat though, feckin cleaners. What are you studying mate?


im doing a bsc (Hons) in Quantity Surveying pal

took a few days off work to finish it, im on the conclusion section so im hoping to get it submitted tomorrow (it's due in on friday) but this will mean going into work on my uni day off (i do day release so im not sure if i fancy going in work to print off 80 pages twice, bind it then go to uni) :lol:

i'll end up doing military presses tonight anyway and the good old power cleans :thumb:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Good man!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats on nearly finishing it mate.

Will be good to get finished. Do a BW MP to celebrate


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

squats

94kg 1x6 fogot two plates hahaha

130kg 1x6

135kg 1x6

138kg 1x3.5 (nearly got 4) <<< PB WEIGHT 

static holds

91 seconds

75 seconds

62 seconds

military presses (tried Tall's suggestion)

59kg 1x6

78kg 1x1

82kg 1x1

86kg 1x1 <<<PB BUT FOR A GAY SINGLE

88kg 1x0

power cleans

68kg 1x5

74kg 1x5

78kg 1x4 <<<PB 

* bad news is im coming down with man flu, or even worse, yay

* im not sure if i like the 1 reps after the initial 6, i thought id pi55 it up to 90kg to be honest, but i suppose this shows how hard ive been working on the 4x6 (theres not much difference between my poundage for 6 reps and for 1 rep)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Congrats on nearly finishing it mate.
> 
> Will be good to get finished. Do a BW MP to celebrate


just done 13.5 stone so if the scales at work the other day were correct im not far off, however i dont think that they were

might have to go into work tomorrow on what is technically a day off (no uni lessons) and print the ba5tard thing off, 3 copies at over 100 pages in colour will see me being very popular

two of these need to be bound too :cursing:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> just done 13.5 stone so if the scales at work the other day were correct im not far off, however i dont think that they were
> 
> might have to go into work tomorrow on what is technically a day off (no uni lessons) and print the ba5tard thing off, 3 copies at over 100 pages in colour will see me being very popular
> 
> two of these need to be bound too :cursing:


Pfft my MP is barely half my bodyweight..grr......


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Pfft my MP is barely half my bodyweight..grr......


hahaha but what is your squat and deadlift ratio in terms of bw?

i bet it's better then mine :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha but what is your squat and deadlift ratio in terms of bw?
> 
> i bet it's better then mine :lol:


Best squat 1.4 x BW

Best DL 1.55 x BW

Best bench 0.78 x BW

Want squats and deads at 2x and bench at 1.5 x


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well i have now finished the dissertation

123 pages (plus appendices)

28k (or so) words

now off to work to try and print three copies off and bind two of them should be fun


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> well i have now finished the dissertation
> 
> 123 pages (plus appendices)
> 
> ...


Ugh and I thought the 3 reports I'm doing today were bad....finished one, 2 to go....gah :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ugh and I thought the 3 reports I'm doing today were bad....finished one, 2 to go....gah :cursing:


hahaha the guide said 10,000 words, 40 pages and no more but my tutor said what it is is what it is (i've got an email to back this up) there are rumours flying round that one womans done it in 6500 words (including references) so rest assured at our uni she'll get a first for that no matter how 5hit it is

in dissertations references, tables and appendices don't count, so in reality i'll guess that it's a 15-20,000 word dissertation

picture below










now to concentrate on the final exam (3 and a half hours) and the final coursework :lol:

i did however manage to avoid most peopel in the office as i was walking round in air max


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i did however manage to avoid most peopel in the office as i was walking round in air max


Why did that upset them????

I'm about to dig out my running shoes FFS so I don't knacker my ankles on the treadmill..... :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Why did that upset them????
> 
> I'm about to dig out my running shoes FFS so I don't knacker my ankles on the treadmill..... :cursing:


it would of done if the chairman was in with important clients :lol:

i can get away with the shaven headed beardy look when i have a tie, trousers and shoes on, however air max, jeans and a tshirt doesnt really work

i dont care though i like to avoid people at all times :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

davetherave said:


> well i have now finished the dissertation
> 
> 123 pages (plus appendices)
> 
> 28k (or so) words


ouch :cursing:

well done mate :rockon:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats on finishing mate, I know it's been a bastard for you.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> it would of done if the chairman was in with important clients :lol:
> 
> i can get away with the shaven headed beardy look when i have a tie, trousers and shoes on, however air max, jeans and a tshirt doesnt really work
> 
> i dont care though i like to avoid people at all times :thumb:


Ha ha they don't love me much in posh meetings when I have obvious shaved head, bright coloured hair, ripped t-shirt and falling apart sh1tkicker boots on :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well to celebrate finishing that pile of wa*k i went to rugby training and beasted myself, it's amazing how unfit you can become in just a few months off, it really is

sporting a nice load of blisters and not much skin left on my toes from the boots and just generally feel unfit, i dont think the cold/stomach bugs helped but ive kind of disproved my own theory that doing weights can get you cut hahaha


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Great to see you back in training mate.

Just don't go all out to soon!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Great to see you back in training mate.
> 
> Just don't go all out to soon!!!


yeah i did plan tuesday and thursday this week to throw myself in at the deep end but the ground was that hard that it's crippled me in the ankle department, and not to mention the blisters

may duck thursday (although it's more ball work on a thursday i think) not decided yet


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Injuries are rubbish - my armpit is giving me gyp......ah well will just go out and drink instead.......


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Injuries are rubbish - my armpit is giving me gyp......ah well will just go out and drink instead.......


was it then chuck :lol:

i take it you mean the teres major? theyre a ba5tard when you injure them as it can take you out of fun exercises. i remember doing my tricep, the part where it goes in the back of the shoulder (or summat) and that was a pain in the fa**y

i could murder a pint


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> was it then chuck :lol:
> 
> i take it you mean the teres major? theyre a ba5tard when you injure them as it can take you out of fun exercises. i remember doing my tricep, the part where it goes in the back of the shoulder (or summat) and that was a pain in the fa**y
> 
> i could murder a pint


Is that what it is???? More than likely - is fine until I do pulldowns, park my (non assisted steering) car, or try to pull my trousers up....an absolute pain it is!!! Hopefully will be OK by Monday which is probably when I'll be training back next.....god knows how I pulled it..... :cursing:

I will be murdering Mr Daniels, I expect.....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it depends if its at the front or the back, the front part is summat else there

5hit picture time

http://www.realbodywork.com/learn/shoulder/teres.jpg

http://www.eorthopod.com/images/ContentImages/shoulder/shoulder_anatomy/shoulder_anatomy_muscles02.jpg


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> it depends if its at the front or the back, the front part is summat else there
> 
> 5hit picture time
> 
> ...


Nah looks like teres major......under pit and sort of a bit at the back like someone's poking me in the back.....either way, it's fine till I do something totally random....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Nah looks like teres major......under pit and sort of a bit at the back like someone's poking me in the back.....either way, it's fine till I do something totally random....


just train anyway im training back and beiceps tonight even though im phleming everywhere, feel like 5hit and want me bed :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Remember, rest is as important as resistance. Or something.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Remember, rest is as important as resistance. Or something.


you mean permission makes life less fun dont you mate :lol:

yeah balls to it, ive never stopped training for a cold/death it kind of makes it worse, if i ignore it i often stand half a chance :thumb:

pwo lemsip anyone?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> you mean permission makes life less fun dont you mate :lol:
> 
> yeah balls to it, ive never stopped training for a cold/death it kind of makes it worse, if i ignore it i often stand half a chance :thumb:
> 
> pwo lemsip anyone?


Lol - with extra ibuprofen??? :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Lol - with extra ibuprofen??? :laugh:


i dunno im buzzin me balls off still from the site office that smelt of weed

bloody starving and it knocked me sick, the lemsip max girl is working, the beechams all in one tablets made me tired before training lastnight so hoping i dont fall asleep mid rep


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps *with bird flu

deadlifts

126kg 1x6

142kg 1x6

149kg 1x6

153kg 1x4 <<< PB 

pull ups

1x12

1x12

1x10

barbell bent over rows

84kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

96kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

z bar curls

42kg 1x6

51kg 1x6

53kg 1x5

49kg 1x5

* the deadlifts nearly killed me like hahaha

* i've done heavier on the rows but wanted to get the form bang-on, 100kg isn't that shabby compared to what ive lifted at times in the past 

* i think my left shouldr problem may be down to the zbar curls, or they are at least contributing to it, i could feel my left delt pulling and if you do curls where you raise the bar infront of your face at the top this hits this particular area (the anterior delt) so it may be worth dropping these for a bit too test the water


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Cool on the deads!!! Damn you :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cracking deads Dave, spot on PB


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dave, did your testicles drop or something?

Nice dead lifts mate.....you bastard....lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Dave has testicles? :whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> Dave has testicles? :whistling:


Give them a test tickle and find out.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Dave has testicles? :whistling:


yes and theyre fu*kin massive and full of spunk :cursing:



> Dave, did your testicles drop or something?
> 
> Nice dead lifts mate.....you bastard....lol


hahaha erm i dont know what to say apart from "hahaha you cnut" :lol:



> Cool on the deads!!! Damn you :laugh:


dont worry, i still lift like a girl, at least you look liek a girl to go with it, im too hairy


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good PB in view of the ebolamanflu.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

i want to tickle your balls Dave


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Good PB in view of the ebola*swan*manflu.


let's get it right, it is part ebola, part bird flu and part manflu

i chose the swan as it is graceful whilst beautiful, much like me :thumb:



> i want to tickle your balls Dave


you can join the queue mate, you may be talking to yourself though :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice dealifts and yet more PB's...****  lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Very nice dealifts and yet more PB's...****  lol


and not a jacuzzi in sight :lol:

cheers pal at the moment i have a sore ankle, a jaw abcess, a runny nose and a chesty cough

good times :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps,* and yet again my delt's fooked, ignoring it may not be the best idea though after tonights crippling pain, 

flat bench

100kg 1x6

108kg 1x6

114kg 1x6

116kg 1x4.5 

incl bench

88kg 1x6

92kg 1x6

96kg 1x6

100kg 1x3 

dips (vertical body)

3x12

close grip bench

82kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

97kg 1x5 <<< PB


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice, you walked away with another PB!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't be a dick with your shoulder Dave.

If it hurts, rest it. How many people do you see on here and in life that have tried to push on through an injury and end up taking themselves out of the game for good.

Rest it up, up the Omega 3, get in plenty of water and rest it up.

In all seriousness Dave, we joke around, but the last thing i want to do come on here and find you've fvcked yourself up good and proper!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Don't be a dick with your shoulder Dave.
> 
> If it hurts, rest it. How many people do you see on here and in life that have tried to push on through an injury and end up taking themselves out of the game for good.
> 
> ...


that seems liek something that i could consider but i think it may be the curls, as mentioned the other day, the only exercises that have been pulling are curls, bench and incline bench

the ar5e has fell out of my curls (im down to about 53kg) and i do these two days before the flat bench so if im honest i think it's them which is very gay fooking m,y shoulder on bicep curls :lol:

im going to have a think and see what i come up with over the next few days, my first option may be to drop the curls on back and bicep day, i am considering two days of rugby training next week (at least one anyway)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dave please get it looked at. Either get your GP to refer you or see if one of the Manchester unis has a clinic - I'm making an appointment with the British School of Osteopathy sports injury clinic, £20 a session.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Dave, check to see if your upper bicep is torn, I tore mine and had the same exact pull on inclines and bicep work.

Incline db curls, incline bench and almost all flys can tear the bicep at the top insertion point.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Hey Dave, check to see if your upper bicep is torn, I tore mine and had the same exact pull on inclines and bicep work.
> 
> Incline db curls, incline bench and almost all flys can tear the bicep at the top insertion point.


well to be honest last night it was aching after sets, it seemed to be when the blood went to it

for example if id just flat benched, i was lying on my back, slid out to get out from under the bar and as i put my arm down to my side it sort of twinged

pain is a weird thing as you'd never be able to explain it, a normal doctor will say stop rugby and the gym and im not really in a position financially to seek out physiotherapists or i would (dmcc)

it isn't the rotator cuff, i know this for a fact, it also isnt a chipped collar bone

i did however do something to my neck/trap area on that side gettign tackled in rugby months ago but im going to assume that this is un-related

it's not a rc or collarbone as i can raise my arms (my ovrehead press is not affected)

when i say it might be the curls its cos i raise my arms vertically at the top of the curl, which hits the anterior delt, so this sort of makes sense

cheers folks, and nice one winger, how would i find that out without visitng specialists though?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dave:

GO TO YOUR GP. Physio is free on the NHS if you're referred.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Not sure, I just know what I did. Maybe Tan can look at it and tell ya.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Dave:
> 
> GO TO YOUR GP. Physio is free on the NHS if you're referred.


but hereby is the problem, he will manipulate my shoulder and it wont hurt unless he thinks of a way to move it that hurts (which ive not managed to do)

so if it doesnt hurt no matter what he does this will cause me a problem with trying to get referred, last time i went the doctors i got accused to being on gear and got bollo*ked :cursing:



> Maybe Tan can look at it and tell ya.


i think she'll tell me to stop being a soft fa**y even if my arms hanging off


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

contender for the most depressing night on the door ever tonight, in five and a half years ive only been that bored maybe ten times on the door, which shows how impressivly boring tonight was, if you think it's about 5 years of a rough guess 520 nights on the door, so probably about 600 nights, tonight was in the top 10

impressive stuff

this also included throwing out people, the last time i was this bored was in hyde on a gaff where we did 10-2:30 on a place that had, at best 8 people in, needless to say it shut down not long after 

didnt even stay for me beer after, two peopel get stuck outside downstairs stopping people from coming in from other bars, so all in all i had three arguments, two of which were with peopel who were old enough to know better (i'll guess early 40's) but even this didnt impress me

fosters it is


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well I'm having an appalling day too so I'll come and share the love for a bit before I go and find chocolate.... :wub: :wub:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well, it's sunday so that means one thing and one thing only................

protein cake

i think i have taken this to a completly new level, mainly due to the fact i found 24 eggs in the fridge that technically went out of date on the 2nd april, being in the fridge they should be alright but for the next few days i will be mostly eating omelettes and fried eggs


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's strange that the supermarkets print on egg packaging that they should be stored in the fridge, when they themselves keep them on ambient shelves. When I did my food safety certs with Sainsbury's, we were told never to keep raw eggs in the fridge, as the shells get moist, and moist shells get porous, and porous shells let in pathogens...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> It's strange that the supermarkets print on egg packaging that they should be stored in the fridge, when they themselves keep them on ambient shelves. When I did my food safety certs with Sainsbury's, we were told never to keep raw eggs in the fridge, as the shells get moist, and moist shells get porous, and porous shells let in pathogens...


when i wake up dead i will message you pal to let you know that you were right

as far as i know eggs last forever, give or take in the fridge but i suppose the whole leaving them not in direct sunlight could be a better idea, balls to it anyway, i didnt die when i ate the 7 day old fridge ones :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha nearly ready by the smells of it

davetherave - bulking his way through the credit crunch, one protein cake at a time hahaha


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

new cake, hardcore cake, really hardcore

ingredients as follows

x5 large eggs

x4 scoops maximuscle progain

x3 spoons peanut butter

x6 handfulls cereal

x3 handfulls dried fruit

x1 spalsh water

x1 squirt chocolate sauce



















got photo's of ervy stage but can't be ****d puttign them up as im waiting for my **** to cook for tea


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What cereal?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> What cereal?


hahaha i cheated, i threw in some sultana bran with some weetabix minis, smashed hell out of them and threw it in

there wasnt enough water in though as it was like cement, and i need some greaseproof paper as i left half a cake on the tray :lol:

it's that full of fibre and saturated fat it's got the 5hits written all over it :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulder*

squats

114kg 1x6

124kg 1x6

134kg 1x6

138kg 1x5.5 extra 2 reps at pb weight

static holds

1x88 seconds

1x84 seconds

1x89 seconds

seated dumbell press (clean to standing then sit and press)

25.2kg 1x6

29.2kg 1x6

32.2kg 1x6

34.2kg 1x6

* not done the dumbell presses since 26th jan - still my favourite exercise 

* no power cleans

* 5hit day at work, so anger was released

my pb on the seated dumbell presses is 37.2kg so not too bad for 3 months out


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mmmmm cake............ :tongue:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Mmmmm cake............ :tongue:


hahaha you're getting as bad as me for going in peoples journals and beign random :lol:

the cake is good, it induces protein sweats :thumb:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Solid lifting mate, the piles cake looks nice also!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha you're getting as bad as me for going in peoples journals and beign random :lol:
> 
> the cake is good, it induces protein sweats :thumb:


You're loving the meat sweats......nothing random about appreciating cake - been doing that all weekend!!!!

If I was random I'd ask for a nipple pic..... :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Solid lifting mate, the piles cake looks nice also!


cheers pal, it tastes surprisingly nice, ive still got 18 eggs that went out of date on the 2nd so tomorrow may see another cake (even though ive still got most of the other left over)



> If I was random I'd ask for a nipple pic..... :laugh:


i was told, rather dissapointingly that the lady i text on saturday night would not send me rudey dudey pics until i did the same, this has nothing to do with what you said but i was dissapointed


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> cheers pal, it tastes surprisingly nice, ive still got 18 eggs that went out of date on the 2nd so tomorrow may see another cake (even though ive still got most of the other left over)
> 
> i was told, rather dissapointingly that the lady i text on saturday night would not send me rudey dudey pics until i did the same, this has nothing to do with what you said but i was dissapointed


Eggs are fine for a month or so after the use by date I find...as long as they don't float, they're probably fine..... :thumb:

Well that's fair...never understood the pic thing at all really - easier just to check out the real thing, surely? :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Eggs are fine for a month or so after the use by date I find...as long as they don't float, they're probably fine..... :thumb:
> 
> Well that's fair...never understood the pic thing at all really - easier just to check out the real thing, surely? :lol:


hahaha suckle on the old lamb cannon eh

this provides a problem, women seem to become attached to me, they dont seem to understand a one night stand or fook buddies, once i sleep with them they seem to think we're going out

and this is even if i fall asleep mid sex so its not even that im any good :confused1: :whistling:

anyway, a rudey dudey pic can pass some time at work


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha suckle on the old lamb cannon eh
> 
> this provides a problem, women seem to become attached to me, they dont seem to understand a one night stand or fook buddies, once i sleep with them they seem to think we're going out
> 
> ...


Or maybe you're that good they become attached?

Or maybe it's the bad boy thing? Some women get very attached to that.....

Happened with my ex - he thought he was my boyfriend..I played along with it - not the best idea I've ever had :lol:

Maybe you're not convincing enough? I'm clearly not after I told said bloke I was only interested in him as a bed buddy.....gah bloody needy blokes!! :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Or maybe you're that good they become attached?
> 
> Or maybe it's the bad boy thing? Some women get very attached to that.....
> 
> ...


hahaha it reminds me of a bad tale one week on the doors, involving a girls mother :lol:

learnt a lesson that night i tells ya


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha it reminds me of a bad tale one week on the doors, involving a girls mother :lol:
> 
> learnt a lesson that night i tells ya


Do tell...........:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Do tell...........:laugh:


hahaha it went down in doorman folklore on that particular door, id forgotton till me mate mentioned it the other day

let's just say i had sex with a bird in my car in a police station car park early in the morning, she was far too easy so i sacked her off, i did however forget to tell her, looking back this may have been a mistake

within a week the whole pub knew we were going out, which we were actually not, i kind of got a bit pi55ed off at having my pulling abilities halted just as they began so i, in my younger and naive days (no not last week) showed a few people the pictures she'd sent me

anyway long story short, i came out of work one night after my after work pintage to be confronted at my car by an argument between the two of them, i soon shot off liek the man i was and her mother tried to dive over the bonnet of my car liek something out of starksy and hutch

lesson learnt :tongue:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha it went down in doorman folklore on that particular door, id forgotton till me mate mentioned it the other day
> 
> let's just say i had sex with a bird in my car in a police station car park early in the morning, she was far too easy so i sacked her off, i did however forget to tell her, looking back this may have been a mistake
> 
> ...


Ha ha PMSL!!!!

Though to be fair....if you're gonna shag some bloke you've never met, in his car, in a public car park, surely you'd expect it to only be a one nighter?

Call me old fashioned but most blokes are of the opinion if they get their oats without any real effort, she's not worth keeping...or am I wrong? :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha PMSL!!!!
> 
> Though to be fair....if you're gonna shag some bloke you've never met, in his car, in a public car park, surely you'd expect it to only be a one nighter?
> 
> *Call me old fashioned but most blokes are of the opinion if they get their oats without any real effort, she's not worth keeping...or am I wrong?* :lol:


nope your dead right, its a fine line between beign a fridge and being a prozzie

the bird off facebook made it too obvious it was available, so sacked her off without even getting any

the last bird i took out got it wrong and was too much of a fridge, which made me wary and didnt get any

im seeign a bit of a trend here :lol: and part of the reason ive been single for ages

agree though, if all it takes to get you naked in a police car park is a drink then there are obviously issues, apparantly her fella was coming down to see me i think he saw me and fooked off :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> nope your dead right, its a fine line between beign a fridge and being a prozzie
> 
> the bird off facebook made it too obvious it was available, so sacked her off without even getting any
> 
> ...


Ha ha so she wasn't even single???Christ.......lol

So do explain the fine line between fridge and slapper........apart from possibly having fallen foul of the line myself, would be helpful to know so there are no more misunderstandings with needy blokes too....  :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha so she wasn't even single???Christ.......lol
> 
> So do explain the fine line between fridge and slapper........apart from possibly having fallen foul of the line myself, would be helpful to know so there are no more misunderstandings with needy blokes too....  :whistling: :whistling:


hahaha do you think i actually know anything at all about relationships? my longest was a month

if the lad has taken you out four times and not been jumped on then this is effectively fridge terrortory as far as im concerned, although she was into me she made it too hard work so i lost interest

too easy and i lose interest

too hard and i give up

play games and i give up


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> too easy and i lose interest
> 
> too hard and i give up
> 
> play games and i give up


Ha ha this could be my problem.....

If he's too eager or easy I lose respect for him

Too difficult I assume he's not interested

Plays mind games and I get bored and p1ssed off :lol:

I'm really good at being single.........:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha this could be my problem.....
> 
> If he's too eager or easy I lose respect for him
> 
> ...


i dont know in my experiece if they talk to me theyre tapped and should be treated as such


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i dont know in my experiece if they talk to me theyre tapped and should be treated as such


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Same as....most people that are interested in me are clearly loons and to be avoided at all costs.....

We're a bit crap really........


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

All I am getting from all of this Dave is that you are in fact GAY.

Super turbo happy gay 

That is the real reason you are single my friend :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> All I am getting from all of this Dave is that you are in fact GAY.
> 
> Super turbo happy gay
> 
> That is the real reason you are single my friend :laugh:


I'm sure there are plenty of nice gay men who'd help him out there.....

So what's my excuse??? :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Quite scared now...had a dream last night involving Dave and a building site.......shouldn't eat KFC before bed..... :lol:

And no, it wasn't a pervy dream!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of nice gay men who'd help him out there.....
> 
> So what's my excuse??? :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Quite scared now...had a dream last night involving Dave and a building site.......shouldn't eat KFC before bed..... :lol:
> 
> And no, it wasn't a pervy dream!!!! :laugh:


believe it or not you are not the first lady on a bodybuilding board to dream about me, go on admit it was a pervy one and i can then tell windsor that i am infact very good at hiding my gayness

are you sore? :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha not got a full day in uni today so slept until half 9, which means 9 hours sleep, so chances are i wont get to sleep until about 3 tonight, then get up at 6

my legs are battered after last night

rugby training tonight, im hoping for rain before 7pm otherwise i'll rip my ankles to 5hit again


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> Quite scared now...had a dream last night involving Dave and a building site......


I wonder what that means. :confused1:

Dave get your construction boots, gloves and hard hat and go visit Bek. he he


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> I wonder what that means. :confused1:
> 
> Dave get your construction boots, gloves and hard hat and go visit Bek. he he


hahaha i was on a construction site yesterday as a matter of fact, complete with vest and boots, i dont wear a helmet, except a purple one



> All I am getting from all of this Dave is that you are in fact GAY.
> 
> Super turbo happy gay
> 
> That is the real reason you are single my friend :laugh:


and there was me thinking it was fear of rejection but alas i was wrong :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You listen to Uncle Chris, he'll see you right


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> All I am getting from all of this Dave is that you, like me, are in fact GAY.
> 
> Super turbo happy gay
> 
> Fancy a shag?


Fixed.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> believe it or not you are not the first lady on a bodybuilding board to dream about me, go on admit it was a pervy one and i can then tell windsor that i am infact very good at hiding my gayness
> 
> are you sore? :lol:


Ok if it helps, it was proper pervy.......Dave is a bloody animal - bit a big chunk out of my bottom lip he did, and yes I'm very very sore.....walking around like I'm in knee wraps......and my hard hat has blood on it....:laugh:



dmcc said:


> Fixed.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ok if it helps, it was proper pervy.......Dave is a bloody animal - bit a big chunk out of my bottom lip he did, and yes I'm very very sore.....walking around like I'm in knee wraps......and my hard hat has blood on it....:laugh:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


think yourself lucky i only bit the one set of lips...................


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training tonight

knackerd, now have sore knee, scratched face and redness of the ear

good times

one thing of note i will put in was when we were doing jousting again, last time i ended up with the 24 stone lad on my back runnign round with him (my legs are stronger then they look) this time i had a wee 11 stone lad up there, but at one time i had two lads trying to lift my leg up at the same time and they couldnt move it hahaha

another highlight was during a game of touch, my boxing legs completley fooked off, i tried to dande one way then go right, but ended up falling flat on my face and takign their bloke with me

guffaws all round, it was a youtube moment


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> think yourself lucky i only bit the one set of lips...................


You are smooth.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

winger said:


> You are smooth.


He isn't you know.........quite stubbly, in fact!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> You are smooth.


 :lol:

i want to rep your a55 but rap(e) may be the only option unless i spread my rapeage, or reppage or whatever


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> He isn't you know.........quite stubbly, in fact!


currently sporting proepr stubble, with a ginger goatee in the wrong light, black in the right light

by weekend it will be designer stubblt, by september it may yet again be a full beard :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> He isn't you know.........quite stubbly, in fact!


That is because you have boosted his tes levels from all the smut talk, not complaining by any means, just saying...lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

two words for today, two words i hoped i would never say ever again

sprained

ankle

yep you guessed it folks, ive now sucessfully managed to sprain the previously unsprained left ankle, all be it in a milder way then the right one (that nearly crippled me)

it was gradually hurting more as the day went on, not a lot of pain like the other one and walking is possible but enough pain to just be an annoyance, it is swollen but not as badly as the other one (still is)

and now it's itching, so as a rough guess it will bruise tomorrow night

so that means no deadlifts, or rows tonight an im resting the shoulder for a bit (im getting sensible in my old age)

so training is taking a back burner, fookin hell the next few weeks are going to be boring as fook


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Gutted for you mate.

Never rains but it pours eh!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ach Dave that sucks donkey balls. Get it sorted out, man.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Gutted for you mate.
> 
> Never rains but it pours eh!


don't worry mate i will be ignoring this injusry after this week as well :laugh:

tonight is the cinema so a sort of rest there (apart from driving)

tomorrow will be sat on my ar5e watching tele (with both legs up)

friday is the pi55

afterwards its a bit of diy and works, etc

i may as well try and cure both ankles at the same time, well in one day anyway :lol:

gonna wrap the left one up, i dont think the right will get any better seen as i did it in september

much gayness :cursing:

i also seem to of done something to my back, so i was considerign sacking off back and bi tonight anyway, before i realised i had gay ankles


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Ach Dave that sucks donkey balls. Get it sorted out, man.


the problem is i get bored when i dotn train, i'll sort it, neoprene wraps are your friend :thumbup1:


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

davetherave said:


> believe it or not you are not the first lady on a bodybuilding board to dream about me, go on admit it was a pervy one and i can then tell windsor that i am infact very good at hiding my gayness
> 
> are you sore? :lol:


 lol:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Just stopping by to add my new favourite smiley combination!

:whistling: :innocent:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

cheers for popping in folks, i have another word

depression

i managed to combine the cinema with resting my ankle, so the next time you are in the cinema and see people with their feet on the chair infront maybe they too have a sprained ankle :lol:

i cant walk and when i do i look like an extra out shaun/dawn of the dead


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> cheers for popping in folks, i have another word
> 
> depression
> 
> ...


Oh dear...I sprained my ankle a year or so ago - I could still do deads though.....

Was it a good film though?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Oh dear...I sprained my ankle a year or so ago - I could still do deads though.....
> 
> Was it a good film though?


yeah deads may be an option,

i'll get some pictures to show what happend when you dont let an ankle heal properly

watched the damned united or whatever it's called, was an ok film yeah :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> yeah deads may be an option,
> 
> i'll get some pictures to show what happend when you dont let an ankle heal properly
> 
> watched the damned united or whatever it's called, was an ok film yeah :thumb:


Ha ha Cloughie was my hero when I was a kid - met him a couple of times - he was great  :thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

this was september 2008, when i did the right ankle in training this was the night after the bad tackle










it's about half as big as this, but my right ankle still looks nearly as bad as that

i wont take a pic of the left as it's been strapped up for hours so the swelling has gone down

off to bed in a bit wearign three or four pairs of thermal socks on that foot to sweat it out


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha Cloughie was my hero when I was a kid - met him a couple of times - he was great  :thumbup1:


it was a bit of a weird film to be honest, done well like but me and my mate decided we'd rather see the years where he was at forest twa**ing fans on the pitch :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> it was a bit of a weird film to be honest, done well like but me and my mate decided we'd rather see the years where he was at forest twa**ing fans on the pitch :lol:


Too right! Ah..I remember those days.......


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Too right! Ah..I remember those days.......


hahaha you old ba5tard :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well tonight saw me sittong on my fine ass with a beer or four whilst i watched

two episodes of hollyoaks

the mighty man city lose

an episode of auf wiedersehen pet

on the pi55 tomorrow night and working saturday night so this resting thing kind of goes out the window for a bit


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha you old ba5tard :lol:


Lol I've never denied it!!

Grew up in Notts, what do you expect?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hows the ankle big man?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Hows the ankle big man?


well i looked lastnight as i went to bed and i took all the wrapping off, and it kind of bends in a way that is in no ways good, i looked and decided if i wanted to i could snap my own ankle again just by falling over to the right

the right one is now aching as it isnt really strong enough to support more weight then half my boduweight (the days of one leg skipping have long gone :confused1: )

so basically mate, not good :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i might be back training on monday, i have worked out that in a night i can get the swelling down so depending on how tonight on the **** (a fair amount of walking and standing) goes the above is a plan, the fact ive let no blood go to it for a good while now is probably helping 

probably with chest and triceps first, then legs on wednesday

im not resting it for 6 weeks cos its not that bad, i'll just strep them both up tonight incase i fall over again

i think i need to find out why i have sprained both ankles within 12 months when the first 23 years of my life saw no ankle problems, including 5+ years of door works (throwing people out, fighting, etc) and 6+ months of boxing


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

SOG I believe it's called....

.....Sudden Onset of Gayness. Only known cure is copious amounts of Stella and to burn all your Patrick Swayzee films


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> SOG I believe it's called....
> 
> .....Sudden Onset of Gayness. Only known cure is copious amounts of Stella and to burn all your Patrick Swayzee films


Even Roadhouse? That movie was far from gay, but Dave might not know that. LOL


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok, you can keep roadhouse, but Ghost and Dirty Dancing definately will have to be forwarded to me for destruction


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Ok, you can keep roadhouse, but Ghost and Dirty Dancing definately will have to be forwarded to me for destruction


You sick sick puppy!!!! Both those films are wrong and should just be incinerated without mercy :cursing:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Ok, you can keep roadhouse, but Ghost and Dirty Dancing definately will have to be forwarded to me for wänking over


Fixed.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Fixed.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Gayness was resumed lastnite with my being great fun when im drunk hahaha a tip would be not to get your penis out in a bar and dont sleep on the floor of a hotel room with 4 birds in it without at least getting blown hahaha devo'd

I did save £30 on the taxi tho hahaha


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

and exactly how did you not manage to get some action?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> and exactly how did you not manage to get some action?


Cos he's a big gay, remember?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Those 4 birds must have felt safe and not threatened....lol

Dave you should have shown them the swollen ankle for sympathy.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Those 4 birds must have felt safe and not threatened....lol
> 
> Dave you should have shown them the swollen ankle for sympathy.


i had them both strapped up mate and didnt get a sniff of..................sympathy :cursing:



> and exactly how did you not manage to get some action?


this will probably puzzle me until the day i die, i only know what one of them looked like but i think they was older, married and with kids cos not many people would invite some bloke off the street into their hotel room to be fair without them being a mother

one of them had a cracking ar5e though :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> and exactly how did you not manage to get some action?


Lol I'm sure I'd manage to be in a bar full of horny blokes and not get any either - it's our natural charm PMSL



davetherave said:


> this will probably puzzle me until the day i die, i only know what one of them looked like but i think they was older, married and with kids cos not many people would invite some bloke off the street into their hotel room to be fair without them being a mother
> 
> one of them had a cracking ar5e though :lol:


Being older and married with kids probably means they're gagging for it lol so how did you offend them?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Lol I'm sure I'd manage to be in a bar full of horny blokes and not get any either - it's our natural charm PMSL
> 
> Being older and married with kids probably means they're gagging for it lol so how did you offend them?


short of just getting in bed with one of them there was not a lot i could do, and not knowing what they looked like could have been a dangerous game in the getting in bed part :lol:

how did i offend them? im not sure but i probably will have done, it sounds liek something i would do :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> short of just getting in bed with one of them there was not a lot i could do, and not knowing what they looked like could have been a dangerous game in the getting in bed part :lol:
> 
> how did i offend them? im not sure but i probably will have done, it sounds liek something i would do :lol:


I'm off out tonight, in Luton. I ALWAYS p1ss someone off in Luton (not difficult lol) so will see precisely HOW offensive I am tomorrow - a mate of mine surpassed himself last month and he still won't tell us what he did, though he may be there tonight so we can be excommunicated en masse :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I'm off out tonight, in Luton. I ALWAYS p1ss someone off in Luton (not difficult lol) so will see precisely HOW offensive I am tomorrow - a mate of mine surpassed himself last month and he still won't tell us what he did, though he may be there tonight so we can be excommunicated en masse :laugh:


hahaha my best moment was on my birthday whilst in a takeaway asking a young lady to get her bits out using the most offensive word ever to describe it

it just comes naturally :lol:

she threw chicken and chips at me :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

a fair bit of walking was done by me lastnight and im not in a wheelchair yet so im well on the way to recovering the full use of my ankle

i did have to loosen the wrapping once though as i was in crippling pain

i'll strap them up again for work tonight


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha my best moment was on my birthday whilst in a takeaway asking a young lady to get her bits out using the most offensive word ever to describe it
> 
> it just comes naturally :lol:
> 
> she threw chicken and chips at me :whistling:


Oh dear...lol

Waste of food too - she should have just punched you :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Oh dear...lol
> 
> Waste of food too - she should have just punched you :laugh:


i thought that too, and a waste of good (well sort of) protein, even when drunk southern fried chicken in the eye hurts :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i thought that too, and a waste of good (well sort of) protein, even when drunk southern fried chicken in the eye hurts :lol:


Lol I need to go out drinking in Manc and bait you.....worst thing I did was say to my mate when completely spannered 'Look at that slapper - her skirt's so short you can see her minge flaps hanging down......eurgh'

Unfortunately I'm a loud drunk, and she heard me.....as did her mates 

All the blokes in the taxi rank were p1ssing themselves, luckily I wasn't in my home town and I was with 5 or 6 really big blokes PMSL :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

keep this to yourself but i controlled my anger lastnight

i may actually be getting somewhere


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Did you have a w*nk?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The gayness continues.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Did you have a w*nk?


unfortunately pal we're not allowed to masturbate on the front door, ive asked

the best bit was that no-one heard what i said to him so everyone assumed it was my usual quiet word in his ear something along the lines of sexual activity with his mother involving forced bummage, when infact it was not quite this bad i didnt want that much of a rise out of him as im crap at fighting infront of police (i forget to open handed slap them and just dig them in the temple with a haymaker which is apparantly not the correct way to protect yourself :lol: )


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> unfortunately pal we're not allowed to masturbate on the front door, ive asked
> 
> the best bit was that no-one heard what i said to him so everyone assumed it was my usual quiet word in his ear something along the lines of sexual activity with his mother involving forced bummage, when infact it was not quite this bad i didnt want that much of a rise out of him as im crap at fighting infront of police (i forget to open handed slap them and just dig them in the temple with a haymaker which is apparantly not the correct way to protect yourself :lol: )


PMSL!!!! No face slappage from offended wenches then? :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> PMSL!!!! No face slappage from offended wenches then? :laugh:


the last time i discarded my "professional door person" handbook i mistakenly thought that offering to dig up someones mother and fook her rotten corpse as my mate video'd it was acceptable behaviour, i now realise it was not

the daft thing is we sometimes, occasionally have to resort to these measures due to the political correctness bollox that exists, they try to wind you up so you banjo them, then when they wake up they run to the police crying

another reason why the jobs poo, well off to work tonight, i was commended on keeping my cool which hasnt happenned for a bit :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well i've been on for about half an hour and it seems every fookers asleep, great seen as im not far off beign wide awake

keep this to yourselves but im getting back in the gym after a week off, possibly tuesday night


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

fish sweats is the phrase for today

wanted a cheese toastee, dont have cheese or toast

so i went for two jacket spuds and two salmon steaks, which is a mere total of 250 grams of salmon, back in the days of 16 stone not a problem but at the moment it's a lot 

nice though, surprisingly i maybe should of thrown some peas in, however peas are best with tomato sauce on them, this would mix with the spud and the salmon causing me all kinds of problems, possibly needing colonel gadaffi being brought in to solve the impending crisis

anyway im now offski for a turkey dinner to replace the fish sweats with turkey sweats, good stuff


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

mmmmm, gravy, tomato sauce, beans and peas mmmmmmmmm


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Shouldn't you be driving a ship out of the Channel, Mr First Officer?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Meh, doing muster lists. Will be driving soon enough don't you worry


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

No, peas are better with gravy...but with salmon and spuds could have had cheese sauce....

I had cheese toastie for breakfast......was nice..not as good as on the Breville but the bread slices were completely the wrong shape :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha i love coming into my journal clicking on the last page button and not knowing what thew hells going on

i was greeted with a post of gayman chris about driving which didnt fit right with my comment about salmon

im now with it though 

i love cheese sauce but have not yet branched out into doing it, the gravy took too long to perfect to be honest


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Who's gayman Chris :tongue:

Has he subsequently left and deleted all of his posts???


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Who's gayman Chris :tongue:
> 
> Has he subsequently left and deleted all of his posts???


hahaha im not sure, ive not been to the gym in that long ive forgotton who everyone is :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm a hunka chunk o' burnin' love


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> I'm a hunka chunk o' burnin' love


hahaha i bet even you laughed trying to pull that off :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

*sigh* tis true :crying:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> *sigh* tis true :crying:


hahaha dont worry my balls are the size of fooking watermelons mate


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha dont worry my balls are the size of fooking watermelons mate


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha thats exactly how it is, have you been spying on me again?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's quieter in here than in Darrens journal.

when are you back in the gym Dave?

Love you Bek xxx


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> It's quieter in here than in Darrens journal.
> 
> when are you back in the gym Dave?
> 
> Love you Bek xxx


yeah im a bit more reserved with who i flirt with and how i flirt :lol: darrens as easy as pie

there is a slight plan of returning to the james tomorrow night as long as i dont lose an arm DIY'ing it as i nearly did today

for a back and bi session that could cripple me, so yay


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha thats exactly how it is, have you been spying on me again?


Ha ha yeah, sorry man 



windsor81 said:


> It's quieter in here than in Darrens journal.
> 
> when are you back in the gym Dave?
> 
> Love you Bek xxx


Aw thanks sweets xx



davetherave said:


> yeah im a bit more reserved with who i flirt with and how i flirt :lol: darrens as easy as pie


I prefer toasties - cheese and pickle ones :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i've still not had a ba5tard cheese toastee, i passed a pie shop today and considered popping in and demanding a toastee

nazi's


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

to be fair though i do agree chris, i'll soon drop out of the top 10 unless i start lifting again, hopefully tomorrow

the ankle has been giving me a bit of grief (the original, right one) but i need to get in as im getting a bit too cuddly

im also getting into doing things during the week which wont happen when im back at work (ie a monday night beer and getting in at 1:30am will definately not happen when im back at work)

so once i get back to work i'll

a) be able to get up in a morning

B) be able to sleep at night

c) get back into a gym routine


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

davetherave said:


> yeah im a bit more reserved with who i flirt with and how i flirt :lol: darrens as easy as pie
> 
> there is a slight plan of returning to james tomorrow night for a bi session that could cripple me, so yay


 :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

song for the day hahaha

i was on this before






open these and i guarantee you will wake up singing them


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


hahaha i looked three times and still didnt get it

much like bum fun :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i went to that place called the gym tonight, well the outhouse anyway, strapped my ankle up twice and got down to some *back and biceps* with some tunage on the ipod (including kc and the sunshine band, kosheen and stevie wonder), this is the first time ive done back and bi's in two weeks

deadlifts

126kg 1x6

140kg 1x6

146kg 1x6

150kg 1x3

* knee was buckling on set 4, not bad considering two weeks ago i did 153kg for 4

pull ups

2x12

1x10

barbell bent over rows

84kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

96kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

z bar curls

48kg 1x6

52kg 1x6

54kg 1x5

44kg 1x8

* dont know why the fook i did these, my shoulder/arm were fine until i did set 4 of these, what a spack

* on the whole im happy


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yay for happy Dave :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Yay for happy Dave :thumb:


hahaha bookmark this page im not happy very often :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha bookmark this page im not happy very often :lol:


Neither am I - think the sun has sent me wappy......


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i think for me its the fact im half naked and sweaty hahaha


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Photos?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i think for me its the fact im half naked and sweaty hahaha


 :thumb:

Now there's an interesting image.....so am I cos I left my heating on like a pillock


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Now there's an interesting image.....so am I cos I left my heating on like a pillock


hahaha im not touching my penis though before anyone accuses me of that :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha im not touching my penis though before anyone accuses me of that :lol:


No...but you could in photos...... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> No...but you could in photos...... :whistling: :laugh:


hahaha darren slipped a post in as well, the birthday boy came in here looking for a birthday bum, sorry pal im washing my hair tonight :lol:

photo's of me touching my wang? who do i get to take the pic or do i just hold the very very end? :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha darren slipped a post in as well, the birthday boy came in here looking for a birthday bum, sorry pal im washing my hair tonight :lol:
> 
> photo's of me touching my wang? who do i get to take the pic or do i just hold the very very end? :lol:


The timer is your friend........... 

A post is not all Darren wants to slip in.....:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> The timer is your friend...........
> 
> A post is not all Darren wants to slip in.....:laugh:


hahaha there is enough half naked pics in here already of me

the next pic will be when im sub 10% bodyfat, which will be a while seen as im not cutting :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha there is enough half naked pics in here already of me
> 
> the next pic will be when im sub 10% bodyfat, which will be a while seen as im not cutting :lol:


Tease.........


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Tease.........


hahaha no-one wants to see this disgusting fatbody eating jelly doughnuts

it will certainly not produce moisture at the moment, i can however see ribs somehow :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha no-one wants to see this disgusting fatbody eating jelly doughnuts
> 
> it will certainly not produce moisture at the moment, i can however see ribs somehow :thumb:


Mmm doughnuts.....

Well I've put plenty of pics up and no one's confessed to projectile vomiting yet.......:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Mmm doughnuts.....
> 
> Well I've put plenty of pics up and no one's confessed to projectile vomiting yet.......:laugh:


hahaha ive not looked, sorry :lol:

one point id like to make is

a) im an angry drunk

B) im an angry sober person

c) i am angry at work

d) i am calm on the pitch at rugby

maybe thats why i keep gettign stuck 0n the wing :lol: :lol: :lol:

one of the last games i played i remember having a conversation with a member of the opposition, we was having a good laugh, the aim is to do this after the game when there is beerage, not during


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha ive not looked, sorry :lol:


Lol there's one in this journal somewhere..I wouldn't look if you are of a nervous disposition - though you'll be glad to hear there are no gash pics


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Lol there's one in this journal somewhere..I wouldn't look if you are of a nervous disposition - though you'll be glad to hear there are no gash pics


theres one in my journal? how did i miss that?

gash pics are not needed in here, send them straight to my phone


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> theres one in my journal? how did i miss that?
> 
> gash pics are not needed in here, send them straight to my phone


Don't do gash pics lol. First anyone sees of it is in the flesh, so to speak (and not in public lol :lol: )

See, I'm a classy bird really


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Don't do gash pics lol. First anyone sees of it is in the flesh, so to speak (and not in public lol :lol: )
> 
> See, I'm a classy bird really


hahaha i have got my wang out once in 9 years of drinking, i dont know why but it seemed liek a good idea at the time :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha i have got my wang out once in 9 years of drinking, i dont know why but it seemed liek a good idea at the time :lol:


My only gash experience was 18.....oh my god it was too - 18 BLOODY YEARS ago....when I went out commando..and my skirt rode up a bit....was wearing tights of some description and my mate commented on how my lacy pants were showing.....stupid me, not thinking said 'but I'm not wear.....oh CRAP' :blush:

I spent the night dancing with both hands holding my skirt down - I probably looked a total spacker :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

actually i told a lie, i did once get caught by the five-oh urinating up a telephone box so technically it's been out in public a few times


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> i can however see ribs somehow :thumb:


Do they have barbecue sauce on them?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Do they have barbecue sauce on them?


hahaha yeah i was in a chinest takeaway when i sent that on my phone

you bully, im offski now for a cry


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps* tonight for first time since 3rd april due to gayness

flat bench

94kg 1x6

104kg 1x6

114kg 1x6

118kg 1x4.5

incline bench

90kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

98kg 1x5

96kg 1x6

dips (vertical body)

3x12

close grip bench

84kg 1x6

92kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

96kg 1x4

* yep the shoulder pain hasn't gone anywhere, strangely didn't affect me during incline bench pressing though

* overall im happy enough with tonights session looking at the two weeks ive had off

* flat bench is 4kg off my pb weight

* incline bench is 5kg off my pb weight

* close grip bench is 1kg off my pb weight


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha a quick note

carling prawns are nowhere as nice as stella chicken

for those of you looking for alcoholic diets please do not try carling prawns :no:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Ever tried Heineken Sugar Puffs?

Had to eat them on the morning of my 21st, I have never tasted anything so vile in all my life :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Ever tried Heineken Sugar Puffs?
> 
> Had to eat them on the morning of my 21st, I have never tasted anything so vile in all my life :lol:


hahaha ive never even had sugar puffs, i may look into it mate

ive had carling weetabix minis :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Out of free will or were you forced like me :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Out of free will or were you forced like me :lol:


off my own back :lol:

im dedicated to my bodybuilding diet you see


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

some notes

a) my eye has finally burst i think, thank fook

B) i hate my jobs (both of them)

c) my beard is itchy

d) i have no time for people and

e) i despise drunkerds

good times


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Eye has burst??? What?????


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> e) i despise drunkerds


Damn, Dave just dumped me. :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Damn, Dave just dumped me. :cursing:


we can get drunk toegether and experiment mate, drunkerds are ok if everyone is drunk

bit like naturists :lol:



> Eye has burst??? What?????


yeah it's not, i was hopeful it had, the awkwards ba5tard :cursing:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

OK; why would you want your eye to burst?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> OK; why would you want your eye to burst?


id want my arm to fall off if it meant i didnt have to go back to work tomorrow

some kind of dust or general 5hite in it, may be a stye, if it's a stye i need it to burst :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mmm meat sweats...from three different types of meat.... :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it's time for good news - bad news

good news, i got a pb weight on squats 

bad news, im weak as a dead kitten in both shoulders, time for the doctors, it's getting more easy to do things as it get's longer since i came out of the gym but basically theyre both fooked so it's time to lie to the doctors and explain im a first team regular that needs it sortign during the off season and get me some MRI scans on the HNS (hopefully)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*, good and bad session

squats

114kg 1x6

126kg 1x6

136kg 1x6

140kg 1x3.5 <<< PB WEIGHT

military press

63kg 1x6

67kg 1x6

71kg 1x6

75kg 1x6

power cleans

68kg 1x5

74kg 1x1 < shoulder went

static holds

1x88 seconds

1x85 seconds

1x80 seconds

* the military presses evidently were the beginning of the agony, and some way off my pb weight of 82kg for 6 reps

* not happy


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Good one on the squats!!!

Weak shoulders are rubbish though - I don't even have injury as an excuse!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good squats man!!

Same as me actually 

That is an impressive MP if you are carrying an injury. Or several in your case.

In fact, between your ankles, shoulders, eye and whatever else, how do you still manage to walk around?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Good squats man!!
> 
> Same as me actually
> 
> ...


im not sure mate, everythings bu55ered :lol:

cheers pal, the squats nearly killed me, then i think the military presses did

have movement again, i'll see what happens tomorrow night (back and biceps)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

having asked the question on a different forum it seems the recommended route for treatment is to perform a session the same as last nights, then go straight to a&e with the crippling pain in both shoulders as well as the throbbing and inability to raise arms

if it was one arm and all the time i would say it was a chipped collar bone (the inability to raise the arm is a symptom if this), if it was one arm i may also be thinking it was shoulder impingement as it doesnt seem to fall into the rotator cuff injury symptoms

wingers initial idea of a torn bicep (at the top portion) may still be an option, but it would have to be one severe tear (the left) and a partial tear (the right)

what i dont want to do is go to the doctors, say today and them say raise your arms above your head and it not hurting, pain is hard to fake and a doctor would of looked at me lastnight and not asked me to do too much 

hope to god it isnt a double, or even single shoulder shave or shoulder replacement, i worked with a lad once who had both shoulders reconstructed, let's just say he doesnt play rugby anymore (he can squat 220 though)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

yes it's that time again folks, ducked rugby training, will probqably duck the last game of the season on saturday and then take a few weeks to decide whether i will return at pre-season or whether i'll add myself to the long list of players who have fooked off into the sunset

tonight, due to having not much to do, and also looking at the fact i had a total of 24 eggs, 12 of which were dated the 2nd, 12 of which were dated tomorrow i decided it was protein cake time

had an omelette with either three or four eggs in it (the newest ones) and threw 8 eggs into the mixing bowl, yes EIGHT, also threw in some cereals, some progain, some peanuts, some peanut butter, some currants, some raisens, some pecans and some sugar

this could go very very wrong and kill me


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> yes it's that time again folks, ducked rugby training, will probqably duck the last game of the season on saturday and then take a few weeks to decide whether i will return at pre-season or whether i'll add myself to the long list of players who have fooked off into the sunset
> 
> tonight, due to having not much to do, and also looking at the fact i had a total of 24 eggs, 12 of which were dated the 2nd, 12 of which were dated tomorrow i decided it was protein cake time
> 
> ...


Will look forward to the pics.... :thumb:

Personally I don't get worried about eggs until after a month past the sell by date - and even then I'll still eat them if they don't float...:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Will look forward to the pics.... :thumb:
> 
> Personally I don't get worried about eggs until after a month past the sell by date - and even then I'll still eat them if they don't float...:laugh:


to be honest i agree, ive drunk amstel in amsterdam so some old eggs are not going to faze me

none of the ones i used floated though so it should be right, to be honest i think 8 eggs is pushing it a bit far, i wanted to throw soem jam in but didnt have any that wasnt mouldy :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha it's risen up and everything

how gay have i become? windsor will be right in here with his penis twinge


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha it's risen up and everything
> 
> how gay have i become? windsor will be right in here with his penis twinge


Oh GOOD!!!

*sits and waits for Windsor...*

Is that cake nearly ready? May as well have a piece while I'm waiting...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Oh GOOD!!!
> 
> *sits and waits for Windsor...*
> 
> Is that cake nearly ready? May as well have a piece while I'm waiting...


it's not much of a twinge from what i hear, more of a murmer then an eruption

you know its a non-training day when i mock another member in my journal :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> it's not much of a twinge from what i hear, more of a murmer then an eruption
> 
> you know its a non-training day when i mock another member in my journal :lol:


I actually trained today - and didn't bitch about it!!! :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

So....how's the cake?

Sainsbury's - 18 free range eggs for £2.50 earlier so you can make plenty more..... :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

*twinge*


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> So....how's the cake?
> 
> Sainsbury's - 18 free range eggs for £2.50 earlier so you can make plenty more..... :thumb:


im not dead yet, im also not confined to the porcelain throne

not the best cake ive made so far to be honest, the nuts dont really work in it but the redcurrants do add some nice flavour

on the whole ive put about 8 stone on :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps* minus the direct bicep work (which i think is a main reason for my crippled shoulders)

deadlifts

128kg 1x6

142kg 1x6

149kg 1x6

152kg 1x4

pull ups

2x12

1x10 (just)

barbell bent over rows

86kg 1x6

92kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

102kg 1x5

plate pinches (10kg flat plate in each hand)

1x63 seconds

1x56 seconds

1x55 seconds

* buzzin with the deadlifts, it's actually getting somewhere now, a 120/140/152 doesnt seem too bad 

* however plate pinches is the ultimate exercises, my forearms are fooked

edit - i thought the deadlifts were pb's but looking at my list i did 153kg for 4 on 1st april, serves me right for only looking at the last training day


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> *twinge*


*wibble*

I hate yo I can't do pull ups!!!

Those plate pinches seem a good idea, given my weak girly grip..hmmmm...10kg you say? Ouch....:laugh:

Pics of the cake?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> *wibble*
> 
> I hate yo I can't do pull ups!!!
> 
> ...


to be honest id rather use something heavier then 10kg and grip it for less time, i get bored standing there for nearly a minute, last time i did them i had it up to like 80 seconds, which after three reps bores the t*ts off you

however the 20kg plate is far too big for my girly hands

they are great for forearm development as well as traps, basically dont let go till you can hold on no longer :thumbup1:

the cake is in the kitchen, i am in the lounge, im too fat and lazy to go back in there it looks liek the others but i had to take it apart mid-cook as the top was burnt to 5hit (and on fire) but the middle was still (three week old) raw egg

tastes ok but one day i'll buy greaseproof paper and proper oats and flour 

get on the lat machine then work up to pulls chuck, theyre great and it gives me the opportunity to take the pi55 out of my mate who couldnt get in the army as he couldnt do any :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> to be honest id rather use something heavier then 10kg and grip it for less time, i get bored standing there for nearly a minute, last time i did them i had it up to like 80 seconds, which after three reps bores the t*ts off you
> 
> however the 20kg plate is far too big for my girly hands
> 
> ...


Do you hold the plate out, or what? Have 15kg plates in my gym which is useful......

Can do my bodyweight on lat pulldown, just about (68kg, and I'm 70kg) so not long now :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The Nature Boy, "Ric Flair" baby.....woooooooo


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

err have i missed a page where i exclaimed whoooooooooooooooooo and had floppy hair?

if not then i am confused hahaha


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I've caught you up you bloody mincer......... 

Bumpety bump......


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I've caught you up you bloody mincer.........
> 
> Bumpety bump......


caught me up on what?

why does no-one make sense tonight? :cursing: :lol:

i have a bubbly bottom, not good when im on spirits all night tomorrow night


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> caught me up on what?
> 
> why does no-one make sense tonight? :cursing: :lol:
> 
> i have a bubbly bottom, not good when im on spirits all night tomorrow night


Ha ha spirits for me too, tomorrow!!!

Oh and the spuds are in........:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha i went to didsbury with someone and had a few bevvies, now should be off to bed but tempted to get the jack out 

note to self dont wear a fitted shirt if you feel bloated hahaha

also dont hold in a fart allnight if you have bloat, it only makes it worse 

my bubbly bottom made me afraid to fart

fascinating updates tonight, i feel sorry for anyone coming in here looking for heavy training and diet advice


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha i went to didsbury with someone and had a few bevvies, now should be off to bed but tempted to get the jack out
> 
> note to self dont wear a fitted shirt if you feel bloated hahaha
> 
> ...


Lol why the fvck would anyone come into any of our journals looking for diet advice? Poor, misguided fools.......:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Lol why the fvck would anyone come into any of our journals looking for diet advice? Poor, misguided fools.......:laugh:


i dunno hahaha they may look in the top ten list and think, ohh davetherave, he's a hunk of chunk, i wonder what he eats, i will copy it and become as sexy as he is

alas they will be dissappointed, and they then post pictures of a wrestler :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i dunno hahaha they may look in the top ten list and think, ohh davetherave, *he's a hunk of chunk, i wonder what he eats, i will copy it and become as sexy as he is*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


There's my problem - not enough protein cake...... :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> There's my problem - not enough protein cake...... :laugh:


all the protein cake in the world couldnt put this many chins on you chuck

i think you'd need to also include the 14 stella's and 8 double vodkas of tonight to get the full benefit

do this on average once every two weeks, with cans of fosters making up the rest of the time and you may achieve it

dedications what you need if you want to be a fat ba5tard


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> all the protein cake in the world couldnt put this many chins on you chuck
> 
> i think you'd need to also include the 14 stella's and 8 double vodkas of tonight to get the full benefit
> 
> ...


Ah sh1t....the lager is letting me down.....can I make it up with fizzy pop, double JD and meat feast pizza? 

Oh and tomorrow's tray of cookies while sitting on my fat ar5e watching a film....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ah sh1t....the lager is letting me down.....can I make it up with fizzy pop, double JD and meat feast pizza?
> 
> Oh and tomorrow's tray of cookies while sitting on my fat ar5e watching a film....


tomorrow i will be trying to drive back 35 miles without dying and then maybe partaking in some gym'age before work

which will become, get home, sit on facebook, go work


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha biggest problem i have at the moment is trying to decide what to do tonight

* i live about 14 miles way from manchester

* everyone who i am out with lives about 25 miles away from manchester (and about 35 miles away from me)

* a taxi to mine (on my own) will cost £30

* the last bus goes at 3:30am

* the first bus goes at about 5:30am

* the taxi to me mates house is about £60 (split about 5 ways)

* petrol im guessing will be about £10 (both ways)

so my options are.......

a) drive 35 miles, start drinking, get the train to manchester, drink some more, jump in a taxi with them, stay at my mates, drive home the next day

B) get a bus to town, start drinking, get a bus back to mine

i am supposed to be picking something up from me mates but option b leaves me more options (removes the driving part tomorrow and gives me half a chance to do something tomorrow) it also removes the possibility of me gewtting the bus here then realising my car is 35 miles away

* i can drive the company van tonight and effectively "lose" the miles, but it cripples me and makes me depressed

* i could pop in me mum and dads but doing this whilst still pi55ed and driving will not make me popular

decisions decisions


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Why not take a taxi to the local pub with a pocket full of roofies? :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Yay one hundred pages 

Tonight didnt exactly go to plan, kept missing buses but got to town at about 9 (aimed for 8) got bevied up then nearly had 2 drop my best mate when he decided to tw+t me in the nose and then mouth-im a rugby player so am used 2 it but im stil ****ed off cos anyone else would of been dropped

Anyway, walked out and got home for £3 (eventually)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> Yay one hundred pages
> 
> Tonight didnt exactly go to plan, kept missing buses but got to town at about 9 (aimed for 8) got bevied up then nearly had 2 drop my best mate when he decided to tw+t me in the nose and then mouth-im a rugby player so am used 2 it but im stil ****ed off cos anyone else would of been dropped
> 
> Anyway, walked out and got home for £3 (eventually)


But you did the right thing.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, I agree with Winger, you dd the gay thing....sorry, right thing.

Why would a rugby player be used to getting punched in the face. In all the games I've played I've never been punched once. Stamped, bitten and strangled, but never punched!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Yes, I agree with Winger, you dd the gay thing....sorry, right thing.
> 
> Why would a rugby player be used to getting punched in the face. In all the games I've played I've never been punched once. Stamped, bitten and strangled, but never punched!


alright maybe not punched but hit in the face (the boxing gets you used to this) and the doors

gay thing all the way matew, should of let the doormen throw him out that could have been interesting to watch even though he's a bezzie mate and that



> But you did the right thing.


yeah mate, cheers 

yay for drunken phone posting after it took 90 minutes to find the bus station :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Luckily I can't post from my phone - though Facebook gets it instead......

As it now seems to be the done thing, I will come on here and ask for a cuddle..... 

(Don't want any babies though, you'll be glad to hear)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

forgot to mention what happenned..............

i had the two options available as mentioned before i went out, went for the better option of getting to town on my own and getting home on my own (easier as you wake up in your own bed and dont have to drive home still pi55ed)

* missed the first two buses

* had to run for the next one (*cardio box ticked*)

* got to town

* got lost in town (even though ive worked in the centre for years)

* couldnt find the bar so just went in yates on me own and rang them to come and find me

* got pi55ed on house double vodka for £2, stella act a t*at, becks and fosters

* had argument

* left bar, took an hour to find bus station

* missed bus

* got 3 o clock bus (left the bar at about half 1)

* got home


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> As it now seems to be the done thing, I will come on here and ask for a cuddle.....


hahaha i dont think ive ever had a cuddle in my life but women seem to think that the bald head, beard, boxing, rugby, doorman, hardman persona enjoys cuddles when actually he just wants a 5hag then fall asleep

kids are the devil, they scare the 5hit out of me


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha i dont think ive ever had a cuddle in my life but women seem to think that the bald head, beard, boxing, rugby, doorman, hardman persona enjoys cuddles when actually he just wants a 5hag then fall asleep
> 
> kids are the devil, they scare the 5hit out of me


Don't give a sh1t whether you enjoy them or not........still want one anyway...

Spot on about the kids - evil things they are......Whatever the 'maternal bone' is, I was born without it or broke it at some point..*awaits flaming from every parent on the forum*


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha you said bone


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha you said bone


Mmmmmm bone.......:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Mmmmmm bone.......:laugh:


hahaha sorry i couldnt think of anything else to say :lol:

i'll have kids one day but at the moment im working out i can look after meself, thats about it :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha sorry i couldnt think of anything else to say :lol:
> 
> i'll have kids one day but at the moment im working out i can look after meself, thats about it :thumb:


Still scared of kids, I'll not be bothering - looking after myself is difficult enough!!!

:laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

CUDDLES


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> CUDDLES


hahaha im contemplating going to the gym in a few hours, need to work out whether im going to get over the feeling that i could honk at any second first though

bit of chest and tricep action just to bugger both of my shoulders ready for work tonight, i can see it being hard tonight due to being tired, hungover, angry and sore (if i go to the gym)

the last game of the season was today, they were going to be really short apparantly but i woke up at 12 and the meed time is half 12 or 1 at the latest, so sacked it off

during the off season im going to have a bit off a think as to my next move, whether its to go back and work my way up the teams (with no uni work or anything in the way) and also hopefully get more money so it isnt a problem having the occasional scoop of alement

or i may bu55er off to anothr club

or i may go back to boxing (possibly trying thai)

or i may retire from all gym exercises and sit in my house as a bitter old man

decisions decisions :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well you've got the bitter bit all sewn up :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Well you've got the bitter bit all sewn up :lol:


hahaha i'll moan about women and the price of bread as well


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha i'll moan about women and the price of bread as well


Women are generally bitches and I usually make my own bread (except today cos I wanted dirty evil white bread... :laugh: )


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

fook me im going to fookin murder someone ba5tard ba5tard ba5tard

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> fook me im going to fookin murder someone ba5tard ba5tard ba5tard
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Why????

Who?

Can I watch?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Breathe... count to 10... why??


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

edit - i'll be right after the gym


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps* with a serious hangover

flat barbell bench press

92kg 1x6

106kg 1x6

116kg 1x6

120kg 1x3.5

incline barbell bench press

84kg 1x6

92kg 1x6

98kg 1x0

96kg 1x0

dips (leaning forwards)

bodyweight 1x12

+ 5kg 1x10

+ 10kg 1x9

close grip bench press

86kg 1x6

92kg 1x6

96kg 1x6 (just)

100kg 1x4 <<<PB 

* my shoulders simply refused to do any more inclining, the ba5tards, rather then force it (with drop sets) sacked it off for another week

* buzzing with hitting a 100kg close grip though

* the flat is only 2kg off matching my pb, previously at 120 i did 3 reps


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Woooo Hangover PB's!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Woooo Hangover PB's!!


hahaha when im stood in work later on a gibbering mess when the 12th red bull is still not waking me up I will be thankful of them, I really will :lol:

back on the road to a 180/160/130 :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Um you should quote your lifts in order of squat/bench/deadlift...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Um you should quote your lifts in order of squat/bench/deadlift...


hahaha is it? i thought it may of been alphabetical? ive learnt something 

the way i put it is deadlift, squat, bench i just put the highest number first haha


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

work tonight was gay

got stuck where i always do

got bollo*ked for moving to help some bird

didnt get to throw anyone out

someone from work was in (nightmare situation) luckily he's my age - this is dangerous as last time someone from work came in she was in when a 30 man brawl kicked off, luckily work didnt find out 

did a 5hit job

took advantage of a few opportunities, fook morals theres a credit crunch on 

hoping I'll get moved soon as it's been doing my head in for a bit (and im spending too much time on my phone hahahaha)

looking at getting me more money though


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

davetherave said:


> took advantage of a few opportunities, fook morals theres a credit crunch on


Words to live by.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Words to live by.


It's true mate :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Im setting up a dating site that will be pre-dominantly bodybuilding info, anyone fancy signing up?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> Im setting up a dating site that will be pre-dominantly bodybuilding info, anyone fancy signing up?


I will join, but I am married. Oh well, it won't be the first one I signed up for...lol

I signed up on one for a buddy of mine who thought his wife was cheating on him. I joined up as dreamboy or something like that and took a picture of the clouds and I will be damned, I got so many hits I had to cancel it.

Never found his wife....lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> Im setting up a dating site that will be pre-dominantly bodybuilding info, anyone fancy signing up?


PMSL, yeah, go on then.....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*, not looking forward to this sesh before i did it

squats

112kg 1x6

128kg 1x6

138kg 1x6

142kg 1x2.5  PB though

static holds in a-t-g position

1x85 seconds

1x85 seconds

1x89 seconds

seated dumbell presses (palms inwards)

25.2kg 1x6

31.2kg 1x6

33.2kg 1x6

35.2kg 1x6

good mornings (straight legs)

70kg 1x6

80kg 1x6

84kg 1x6

88kg 1x6

* did the db presses to see if they did the same to my delts as the military presses, but to be fair the girlie weights i was pushing won't have done 

* not done GM's for AGES


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> I will join, but I am married. Oh well, it won't be the first one I signed up for...lol
> 
> I signed up on one for a buddy of mine who thought his wife was cheating on him. I joined up as dreamboy or something like that and took a picture of the clouds and I will be damned, I got so many hits I had to cancel it.
> 
> Never found his wife....lol





> PMSL, yeah, go on then.....


it is compulsory to exchange naked pictures of each other and flirt outrageously in every possible post, do you think you can cope?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> it is compulsory to exchange naked pictures of each other and flirt outrageously in every possible post, do you think you can cope?


You go first........big boy :tongue:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> it is compulsory to exchange naked pictures of each other and flirt outrageously in every possible post, do you think you can cope?


Define naked, junk included?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Define naked, junk included?


to be fair it's only fair ladies/birds go first

so becklet, your up

here's hoping Zara can now come back in here at some point without getting all sweaty over me and having to fight her desire to have me in any and every way possible

it could be a 4 way (i'll invite you winger pal, just so you can watch a stallion at work)

no i dont know what the hell im talking about


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> to be fair it's only fair ladies/birds go first
> 
> so becklet, your up
> 
> ...


THere's already a nekkid pic of me in the AL and a link to the post a few pages back in my journal lol...

Your turn!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> THere's already a nekkid pic of me in the AL and a link to the post a few pages back in my journal lol...
> 
> Your turn!!


ar5e doesnt tick the naked pic im afraid, must try harder :thumb:

and believe me, taking a pic of your ar5e when you live alone is anything but graceful :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> ar5e doesnt tick the naked pic im afraid, must try harder :thumb:
> 
> and believe me, taking a pic of your ar5e when you live alone is anything but graceful :lol:


You saying my ar5e pic isn't graceful??? :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> You saying my ar5e pic isn't graceful??? :lol:


hahaha i wish i was a woman so i could turn everything round like that :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha i wish i was a woman so i could turn everything round like that :lol:


The timer is your friend lol - before I worked out how mine worked I would get terrible cramp trying to lean to take a pic :laugh:

And no, I'm not turning round.....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> The timer is your friend lol - before I worked out how mine worked I would get terrible cramp trying to lean to take a pic :laugh:
> 
> And no, I'm not turning round.....


hahaha winger is bribing me to get you to

im not sure an 'a' pic of myself is required (or wanted by anyone on here)


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha winger is bribing me to get you to
> 
> im not sure an 'a' pic of myself is required (or wanted by anyone on here)


Pfft you said the criteria was to EXCHANGE pics and flirt outrageously.....

and besides, my policy is not to show the goods - they get seen in person only lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Pfft you said the criteria was to EXCHANGE pics and flirt outrageously.....
> 
> and besides, my policy is not to show the goods - they get seen in person only lol


hahaha :tongue:

the exchange will be nowhere near as good as the anticipation

fook knows what that means, it sounded good though :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> hahaha winger is bribing me to get you to


Looks like you don't get the $10000.00 then. Oh well, my offer still stands but only for the next 24 hours so spend your time wisely my young apprentice.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo...............................you sexy mother 

I'll hit you up some pics big boy, just say the word xxx


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo...............................you sexy mother
> 
> I'll hit you up some pics big boy, just say the word xxx


Is it a secret word?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Come closer and I'll whisper it seductively to you :tongue:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Get your ass out for the lads then Dave.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps* (indirectly)

deadlifts

126kg 1x6

144kg 1x6

150kg 1x4

153kg 1x3

pull ups

2x12

1x11

barbell bent over rows

88kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

102kg 1x6

104kg gayed out

plate pinches

1x72 seconds

1x61 seconds

1x47 seconds

* i have some pictures of the plate pinches, i'll upload them when i can be ar5ed


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo...............................you sexy mother
> 
> I'll hit you up some pics big boy, just say the word xxx


Please? 



dmcc said:


> Get your ass out for the lads then Dave.


And the lasses..... :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Why the gaying out?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Why the gaying out?


to be honest it didnt feel right, what witrh all the injuries/niggles im carrying at the moment i thought it better to leave it

the third set was hard, and i just decided to leave it, my head went a bit, to be honest i should have done a drop set for higher reps, but didnt think :cursing:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fly-by>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> fly-by>>>>>>>>>>>


why do i always look to the right when someone does one of these? :lol:

yes folks, it's that time again

no, not personal best time

and not sprained ankle time

but yes i have again got myself in a situation whereby i have a million eggs all with varying sell by dates

so it was time for the floating test, all 8 eggs from the 22nd passed (im not sure what to do with the eggs from the 2nd)

so it's cake time :cool2:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yaaay! Cake time! Photos please, preferably you in a pinny holding the cake and grinning like a demented 50's housewife.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Yaaay! Cake time! Photos please, preferably you in a pinny holding the cake and grinning like a demented 50's housewife.


hahaha am i in touch enough to point out that i actually do have a pinnie

no chef's hat though :lol:

i will google 1950's housewife to ensure the image i have is correct 

went for a different method tonight, i can see it beign a disaster, instead of oats (well bought cereal) i have gone for just the progain, self raising flour and fruit option (with some broken up chocolate in there)

the danger beign the obvious - there is nothing to merge together

still, we'll see


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The eggs will bind it, though you may need a little softened butter too.

This will do - http://threedameswithaclue.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/1950s-housewife.jpg


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> The eggs will bind it, though you may need a little softened butter too.
> 
> This will do - http://threedameswithaclue.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/1950s-housewife.jpg


well ive tried greaseproof paper this time, lightly olivio'd and a few spurts of water (i have my omelettes with water as i poo like a beast off lactose)

we'll see, im on the edge of my seat in anticipation

hahaha do you think my cakes look anything like that? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Nothing useful to add, just visiting :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> hahaha do you think my cakes look anything like that? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sure they do, just follow the directions.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nothing useful to add, just visiting :thumbup1:


no probs chuck, ta for popping into my humble cake journal 



> Sure they do, just follow the directions.


instructions are for televisions mate, my cakes are born out of the theory of chuck it in a mixing bowl and see what happens

one thing i will add, from last nights cake is that greaseproof paper is a god send, tastes good too :laugh:

the cake, for once resembles something that could be described as a cake, we're gettign somewhere, however im running out of progain


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat barbell bench press

94kg 1x6

108kg 1x6

118kg 1x6

122kg 1x4.5 <<<PB REPS WISE 

incline barbell bench press

84kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

98kg 1x4

dips (vertical body)

3x12

close grip bench press

86kg 1x6

90kg 1x5

* the close grips were not going well at all, not sure what went wrong but sacked them off, so another gaying out by me

last week i close benched 100kg for 4, this week i struggled with 86kg


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

For a guy that is beat up you sure get a lot of PB's. Maybe I ota start eating your cakes.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> the cake, for once resembles something that could be described as a cake, we're gettign somewhere, *however im running out of progain*


That's no bad thing!! :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> For a guy that is beat up you sure get a lot of PB's. Maybe I ota start eating your cakes.


it's weird mate cakes are the future 

seriouisly though, im just doing exercises to fitr around ones that injure/hurt for example seated dumbell presses instead of military presses and ditching zbar curls

i suppose its trial and error, flat benching hurts at times but im damned if im stopping doing flat bench


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I hate your bench you handsome b*stard


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Hahaha don't worry i have no chest still, im beginning to think ill have to press 220 to get a chest :'(


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well for dave it was either a big chest or good looks, so he opted for the good looks.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Well for dave it was either a big chest or good looks, so he opted for the good looks.


whilst i appriciate what your saying pal that argument wont wash as practically everyone in here knows what i look like due to the powers of facebook

we'll have to go with the argument that i chose a big dong instead pal :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well what man wouldn't. If I had a big Johnson I wouldn't even need to train.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

winger said:


> Well what man wouldn't. If I had a big Johnson I wouldn't even need to train.


I assure you you would....size is definitely not everything if it's attached to a skinny wretch or blubber mountain :laugh:

Hmmm I like to think of myself as cuddly, but look in the mirror sometimes and think 'disgusting fat body' lol... :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank god I was afflicted with all of the above


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Thank god I was afflicted with all of the above


You're a skinny-fat bloke with a massive dong?

:lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well tonight saw a game of 'play the head doorman'

but no-one died and it went ok, i dont know who was more surprised me or the hd of the place 

oh and got home to watch the hatton fight FOC


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

apparantly the rather impressive collection of stud scars i have on my left arm look like ive bu55ered up injecting hahahaha

god knows why anyone would inject into their forearm, not exactly the subtleist or veiniest place :lol:

yes folks, i had my arms out again lastnight


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

just done a very quick comparison, after having realised that this journal has just passed it's first year 

looking at the lifts at the start of the journal and the lifts today, here is the most accurate comparison (ie the newest ones ive taken as the highest reps at a respectable weight)

the first numbers are april 2008 and the number of reps

the second numbers are april 2009

squats 114	10 138	5.5

deadlifts 130	6 151	6

flat bench	107	6 122	4.5

so i may have a 180 deadlift by 2011 :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Considering you've got the ankles of an arthritic granny with osteoporosis and are carrying a few injuries at the moment, not too bad at all.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Considering you've got the ankles of an arthritic granny with osteoporosis and are carrying a few injuries at the moment, not too bad at all.


hahaha yeah cheers pal, id still like some more respectable poundages but as you say i have grandma's ankles and shoulders :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

i dread to think what im going to be like at late 40's


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

having looked on our clubs website it appears as though they are looking for a new coach, i think the other one may have stepped down due toi the poor season they had (the first team was nearly relegated), players dissapeared, players stopped training and it was kind of going in a direction where a change was needed, even i knew this and it was my first season

not sure if he walked or was pushed, i think he walked to be honest

im not sure what kind of an impact that has on my decision whether to go back in pre-season or not, im still in the thinking-it-out period


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> im still in the thinking-it-out period


Try not to hurt yourself mate. :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Try not to hurt yourself mate. :whistling:


come to think of it i do have a headache today, so maybe i need to go into the sit on my ar5e watching tele period


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

squats

114kg 1x6

130kg 1x6

140kg 1x6

143kg 1x2.5 (may of been 3.5 i forgot) <<< PB WEIGHT 

static holds in A-T-G position

84 seconds

86 seconds

104 seconds ow!

seated dumbell press

27.2kg 1x6

31.2kg 1x6

35.2kg 1x6

37.2kg 1x3 <Matches pb weight (1 rep off matching reps)

good mornings (straight legs)

80kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

92kg 1x6 <<<PB


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

got me viva tomorrow so i really shouldn't be on here

but balls to it


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> got me viva tomorrow so i really shouldn't be on here
> 
> but balls to it


WTF is viva?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> WTF is viva?


 a viva is an interview with 2 tutors questionning you in depth on your dissertation submission, things like

what you said

why you said it

what you didnt say

etc

about 40 minutes of questions

not fun


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> a viva is an interview with 2 tutors questionning you in depth on your dissertation submission, things like
> 
> what you said
> 
> ...


Now that sounds rough and intense.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

a tip for anyone in here

the next time you decide to nip to the trafford centre in your suit after having worn it for university on day release day, and if you decide to pick up watch catalogues and walk round with them, do not under any circumstances walk past a site manager from work who is on a weeks holiday and taking his kid round, the reasons for this are

a) techincally work think you do an 8 hour day in uni

B) it looks like you've ducked uni

c) it looks like you've ducked uni to go on an interview

damn my forgetting chapter one of the 'retards guide to sciving work'

i couldnt say i was day off, unless i created a funeral because who wears a suit on a day off? and who im their right mind believes that i go to uni in a suit every week

he's right though so it should be right, i fooked off straight after though incase a director had done the same


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

double post



> Now that sounds rough and intense.


to be honest it wasnt as bad as i envisaged, it is totally dependent on the tutor, you have a supervisor and a second marker, the second marker asks most of the questions (as the suprervisor has seen it all the way through)

some peopel have been asked about references and what else was said in a report (eg if you put one line in as a quote, what did the other 300 pages say)

some people have been grilled in a bad way (just spoke to a lad who had this, the second marker threatened him  )

i had a second marker who we think has attention defecit disorder, he fell asleep twice durign videos when we had him years ago, and after about 10 minutes of questions he was looking at his watch to get offski (it was supposed to be 40 minutes), he did trick me on one part where i forgot id written something though, tw*t

the whole thing was done in about 30 minutes, i didnt put one chapter in and one of the others was a bit light, otherwise id have scraped a low 2:1 mark, instead got a high 2:2 mark

im not sure if im happy with it or not, my (unrealistic) aim was 70% to leave me some scope for the final exam and coursework and after avign done 28,000 words on a dissertation that was supposed to be 10,000 i kind of hoped id get more marks

oh well, passed anyway


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

on a side note i wore my first date fitted shirt under my suit and felt it fitting having read the 'tight t shirt' post thought id see if id did me justice

it is a first date shirt due to effectively showing off everything you need to show off, however it is at present borderline as to whether i can pull it off or not, im close to bursting buttons due to the belly full of beer

pictures will follow


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

double postage


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I demand to see a pic of "the shirt"...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> I demand to see a pic of "the shirt"...


I demand to know why my computer keeps double posting :cursing:

just for you flower


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice gunnage.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

^ What he said.

That shirts tight, in all senses of the word


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dave get into photography because that arm looks massive. That bicep looks like you shot synthol in it. If you didn't, what brand of shirt is that...lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah lady, who makes the shirt. I am desperate for anice fitted white shirt but can't find one anywhere!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Dave get into photography because that arm looks massive. That bicep looks like you shot synthol in it. If you didn't, what brand of shirt is that...lol


hahaha am i not supposed to shoot synthol into it??? :lol:

i wish the arm was massive, :cursing:



> Nice gunnage.





> ^ What he said.
> 
> That shirts tight, in all senses of the word


cheers folks, yes it is quite tight isnt it, im getting a bit too fat for it in the chest and belly areas so it may have to be put back into the wardrobe until the next cut - i cant think why it's a first date shirt though :whistling:



> Yeah lady, who makes the shirt. I am desperate for anice fitted white shirt but can't find one anywhere!!!


it's simple mate, just buy a shirt fitted for a 13 year old girl, and it will look like the picture above :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps *

deadlifts

124kg 1x6

146kg 1x6

151kg 1x6

154kg 1x4 <<< PB 

pull ups

2x12

1x7 

barbell bent over rows

86kg 1x6

96kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

102kg 1x4

hammer curls (not done for about 2 years)

12.2kg 1x6

22.2kg 1x6

24.2kg 1x5

12.2kg 1x12

* buzzin with the deadlifts, though my back knows i did some lifting


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i've took some more pictures of the arms and it seems they look marginally impressive from one side (the side i took the shirt one from) but very very unimpressive from the other (a double bicep pose side, ie front on)

so i will, in future be posting the same angle :lol:

just for DMCC here's an example

angle one (nearly the same as the shirt pic)










angle two










so basically what i am saying is my biceps have no real height about them, i think if they did as opposed to depth they could get up to around 18's naturally, however some people have height, others dont so fook it


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Do we get to see?

Nice deads there big man. Do you think you could do two sets at that weight rather than working up in small amounts?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Do we get to see?
> 
> Nice deads there big man. Do you think you could do two sets at that weight rather than working up in small amounts?


edited mate, 

erm to answer your question, honestly no

i could feel the first set

the second set was very hard

the third set nearly killed me, infact i think it did

the fourth set was pure determination

i understand what you're saying as there is on paper a big jump between 124kg and 146kg but apart from stretching (about 5 minutes worth) i go into the first set more or less cold so im wary of taking too much out of myself on the first set (i thought id done this tonight but apparantly hadn't)

next week i may warm up on something like 130 then go to 146, 152, 156 it depends on how each set goes

im weird mate i know


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i've took some more pictures of the arms and it seems they look marginally impressive from one side (the side i took the shirt one from) but very very unimpressive from the other (a double bicep pose side, ie front on)
> 
> so i will, in future be posting the same angle :lol:
> 
> ...


Nice..... :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> Nice..... :thumb:


I second that!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I think you'd form a better peak when posing if you removed the I-Pod Mini thimb ring TBH


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I think you'd form a better peak when posing if you removed the I-Pod Mini thimb ring TBH


good point mate, it is pretty heavy to be honest maybe it's making my biceps fall to my triceps like popeyes :lol:



> I second that!


at least you now believe they are mine


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i can't wait for the ba5tard market to pick up, i will be out of that job before they know what the hells hit them

grr

and

grrr

again


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Second one is better IMO. Looking good though.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Second one is better IMO. Looking good though.


cheers pal 

if only i could keep them and get my abs, when i get down to (nearly) abs it all goes a bit wrong :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well the bad news for today is that the exhaust didnt fall off my van, despite me hitting speed bumps at 40mph and taking off all four wheels

the good news is the following are still wrong with it

steering

brakes

engine

gearbox

honestly the thing is indestructable, ive been trying to kill it properly for about 3 years now


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> well the bad news for today is that the exhaust didnt fall off my van, despite me hitting speed bumps at 40mph and taking off all four wheels
> 
> the good news is the following are still wrong with it
> 
> ...


Thant's funny. What kind of van is it? Might even post up a pic for the over the pond guys.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Thant's funny. What kind of van is it? Might even post up a pic for the over the pond guys.


I can't mate It isn't a great idea to post a picture of a van showing everyone who i work for, the company name and the phone number can i? :lol:

oh the news is that im back in it, complete with by the feels of it a new gearbox, and a new exhaust

no works to the engine, no clutch, no brake works and no steering re-allignments

:cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat bench

96kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

120kg 1x5

124kg 1x2.5 <<< PB 

decline bench

40kg 1x6

60kg 1x6

80kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

dips (leaning forwards)

1x10

2x12

close grip bench

80kg 1x6

86kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

94kg 1x5

* the delt was killing me on the flat bench, not overly happy with 2/3 reps but a pb is a pb i suppose, happy with 120kg for 5 though 

* it's all about decline benching as opposed to incline, i've only ever done these once and they crippled my shoulder (about 2 years ago when i did whatever i did to my right one whilst boxing) - buzzin with 100kg though especially as never done them properly

* dropped the weight down on the cgbp to come back stronger


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Was coming to perv but there are no more pics....:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Was coming to perv but there are no more pics....:laugh:


hahaha sorry i had a depressing friday night sat in on my own after the gym I should of thought of drunkered returning from the pub :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha sorry i had a depressing friday night sat in on my own after the gym I should of thought of drunkered returning from the pub :lol:


Aww.......:sad:

I'm going to have a depressing Saturday night staying in unless I can force myself out to 80s night lol. No more kebabs though - I'll go for fried chicken this time.... :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Aww.......:sad:
> 
> I'm going to have a depressing Saturday night staying in unless I can force myself out to 80s night lol. No more kebabs though - I'll go for fried chicken this time.... :thumb:


pot noodles, beef and tomato with a fook load of tomato sauce

one day i will open a takewaway place in the centre of town and sell pot noodles :thumb:

i think im at work tonight, although ive not heard anything i'll give it till about 7 and if ive heard nowt i'll go and see me mate, im not having a saturday night in as well or i'll cry


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it appears as though in the last two weeks i have gone from head doorman downstairs to unemployed

which is nice

my boss is in tenerife, so im not about to ring him, im not ringing the office as i dont see why i should, we usually get a slip in our wages saying where we are, ive heard nowt and had no call so im going to go for a pint with me mate at about 8 (gettign there for about 9)

i think giving them until 8 is more then generous enough as i start at about 10

if they ring me i'll be 30 miles away so wont be able to rush in

not impressed to be honest, but with us working a week in advance it does give me the option incase i decide to see if theres any other work going (adding friday nights in too)

im also not about to stay in again waiting for a phone call


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well it got to 8pm and i hadnt heard owt so i drove to where i was born and met me mate, picked up what i needed to pick up and we went on a bit of a mini tour of bars playin it gangsta with diet cokes and lime

then got home at about 1 and hit the beer

was either working at 10 or half 10, still not heard owt so it's a case of either

a) i had no hours and would of wasted my time ringing or turning up

B) i was supposed to be working but wasnt told and everyone has been running round covering me tonight

if B) is the case then i feel sorry for them as its cr*p when theyre a man down (we were last week) but i wasnt either risking staying in allnight waiting for a call or turning up to be sent home

if im 100% honest i think it is option B) and thought so all week as i cant see how you can go from running a floor (two bars and 4 men) one week to no hours the next but they should of rung me


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

I think I've made a grave error in my pre workout food tonight due to having little in the way of food in

went for a 3 egg omelette in water

a tin of baked beans

a tin of tomato's

and i now know that was quite an amount to eat 

doesnt smell too good though


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders *- poo poo poo poo session, much gayness

squats

116kg 1x6 no block

132kg 1x6

142kg 1x3.5

static holds

1x93 seconds

*10 *second rest

1x 60 seconds

*10* second rest

1x59 seconds

seated dumbell press

29.2kg 1x6

33.2kg 1x6

37.2kg 1x5 <matched pb & got an extra rep 

37.2kg 1x2

power cleans

62kg 1x5

70kg 1x5

72kg 1x5

* i think thge static holds actually killed me, usually i have a longer break, maybe 30-60 seconds, beilieve me this was hard

* im back power cleaning though, i will have to keep an eye on my shoulder though as it was giving me some grief on sets 2 and 3

* even though i got an extra rep on the squats the overall reps total was poor due to ducking the last set (couldnt get it back up to the catchers, so would have had to fully de-load all 6 or 7 plates and then lift it up and re-load which i decided would take too much out of me)

* the problem i have now with the dumbell press is that the next weight i can go to with both dumbells being the same poundage is technically 40kg which is a bit of a big jump, i may give it a go though


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

You did that after all that food? 

I've eaten very bad food today - pretty much all junk, apart from breakfast - I am paying now, because I'm hungry but feel sick from carb overload.....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> You did that after all that food?
> 
> I've eaten very bad food today - pretty much all junk, apart from breakfast - I am paying now, because I'm hungry but feel sick from carb overload.....


hahaha i have a unique ability to eat stupid amounts of food, i should of thrown rice in instead of the tomato's as it was a bit low on carbs (apart from the beans)

maybe thats why the squats went a bit poo

i thought id give the full tin of beans a go, probably regret it tomorrow morning when i place my bum on the porcelain throne


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

not much to add tonight except ive done my food shopping so have food in

it was however a disasterous trip, disaster beyond belief

even worse then the last time i finished uni early and saw someone from work in the trafford centre


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

today's song is






seen as there's no training information :lol:

also been putting some talking heads and big country on me ipod


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Issues? Disastrous food shopping? Tell Agony Cvnt all about it . .


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

you wouldnt believe me if i told you

issues involve ones of anger, and frustration at the 5hit job i do

add to that the fact ive by the looks of it lost one of my jobs it's not a great time at the moment


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*

deadlifts

126kg 1x6

148kg 1x6

152kg 1x6 pb for 6 reps

155kg 1x3 <<<  PB

pull ups

2x12

1x10

barbell bent over rows

88kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

106kg 1x4 too heavy

plate pinches (20 second gap inbetween sets)

1x51 seconds

1x46 seconds

1x31 seconds

* on a side not i have a nice bum hahahaha


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Says who?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Says who?


hahaha i had a quick peek whilst training, may as well seen as i was topless

my ex used to say it too but she only had one eye


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

song for today, yes i do have some mad s*it on my ipod


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'm fed up of my bum. I've pooed 4 times today . . .


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I'm fed up of my bum. I've pooed 4 times today . . .


im hoping for no more then four poo's until tuesday when i next do my food shopping

i dont fancy trying to use tissues again, that led to a blockage last time :lol:

on a side note, my ex didnt only have one eye, dont worry


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dammit!!! i'm going to have to buy poo paper not good, may have to pay a visit to the shop at the top of the road which i've boycotted for months due to him not taking switch for condoms

i tried to steal some from work today but didnt fancy risking it, they only use that 4p stuff that makes you wish you'd just 5hat yourself and sat in it allday as it would of been comfier then the neverending ring sting and doubts sexually as you put your finger through the paper and touched your bum hole


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> on a side note, my ex didnt only have one eye, dont worry


You forgot to mention the brown eye mate!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> You forgot to mention the brown eye mate!


strangely off bounds yet she liked mine and had to receive a sharp slap everytime her hand got anywhere near


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it may have all gone land of the pear at work earlier in the week, i'll try and put why whilst being vague for obvious reasons

basically a lack of work may be a problem in a few weeks/months someone in the foodchain may or may not have been overheard discussing with someone a list of names of the "first people to go" which has been filtered round the company and resulted in the person overhearing informing the people who have been named

one of which didnt rate his confidentiality and phoned the person who was rumopured to have been loose-lipped and dropped this persons name in, meaning they have also effectively been added to a list if there is such a list

not sure what the actual story ism, i know what i assumed to be the story and a number have said the same thing as a member of the committee/panel can be somewhat loose-lipped at times theres all sorts of talk of strikes, no-shows, tribunals, etc

all good fun 

tonight we have ........

a) recession coursework (to depress the ar5e off me)

B) gym - chest and triceps

c) recession coursework

d) beers

e )bed

tomorrow we have

a) rise at about 12

B) bus to town

c) do at the rugby club, £1.50 beerio's and free barbie

d) possibly return home at about 3am

e) die


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> it may have all gone land of the pear at work earlier in the week, i'll try and put why whilst being vague for obvious reasons
> 
> basically a lack of work may be a problem in a few weeks/months someone in the foodchain may or may not have been overheard discussing with someone a list of names of the "first people to go" which has been filtered round the company and resulted in the person overhearing informing the people who have been named
> 
> ...


Oh dear..politics!!

Lucky you, for me I have

Try to stay conscious, sit in front of TV pondering what to do tonight, fall asleep and wake up too late to do anything.

Tomorrow;

Food shopping, work, procrastinating about work, panicking about work, maybe doing some work, huge cheat meal involving fried and bready stuff, doughnuts and fizzy pop while ripping the p1ss out of Eurovision, then watching something sensible afterwards, like a zombie film, getting evil carb sweats and waking up on Sunday with post carb - comedown :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

sounds fun 

in reality i'll probably be in bed by 8pm a gibbering mess, having walked the 6 miles home and it taking 4 hours

this will be after many errors made by myself, the principal one being forgetting which hand we're drinking out of which is followed by a forfeit of necking of whatever is left

there is also some thing where you have to drink two fingers from wherever you are holding the glass, so if you hold it at the top you're ok, if you hold it at the bottom and it's full be prepared to honk

you may say that it doesnt seem too hard as all you do is hold in your left hand and at the top, but after 10 pints it becomes increasingly difficult to remember and after 15 pints (at about 4pm) forget it


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

song for the day


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

I also want it noted that I have turned down sex and a **** up (two seperate events) in order to

a) finish a courswework

B) go to the gym

what's up with me?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> I also want it noted that I have turned down sex and a **** up (two seperate events) in order to
> 
> a) finish a courswework
> 
> ...


Fine, I'll stop asking then......:laugh:

Heh heh I assume she was a proper swamp donkey????


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Fine, I'll stop asking then......:laugh:
> 
> Heh heh I assume she was a proper swamp donkey????


well ive just turned it down for real, i made the error of organising it whilst in the gym, which was when i was full of beans and energy, however once the workout is finished and the adrenalin is gone, i usually have about an hour where im too fooked to do anything (this is why i used to lose me head on the doors cos id finish training and go straight to work then sort of be half there)

so looking at the time (plus i was waiting for my washer to finish, gay i know) sacked it off, i figure if i set off now id get there just after 11 and with me being the stallion i am i predict by 1 or 2 id be finished

so nah i may re-schedule for tomorrow when i'll be out in me car anyway 

gay i know,

OH! and im not going to drink tomorrow, i dont want to get into spending a load of money while ive only got one income coming in, and with buses, taxi's rounds, etc tomorrow would easily cost a tonne (even though it's £1.50 a pint i dont stop until im ready to go home)

so a safer option im going for is to drive to the meeting, pop me head into the AGM and then dissappear and go for a few pints with me mate later on, reasons for this are.......

a) the cost of getting pi55ed

B) the weathers cr*p so a barbie wont happen

c) ive not been on a rugby pi55up since christmas

d) ive not played a game since february

e) ive not finished my coursework

im not really telling anyone this, im just justifying it to myself (for record purposes incase anyone is still reading the clubs about 5.5 miles away, i cant leave a car there cos they get trashed, a taxi to the club in the day is a tenner, a taxi home at silly o clock is the same price)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat bench press

94kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

120kg 1x5

126kg 1x2 <PB FOR POUNDAGE 

130kg 1x1 <PB FOR A SINGLE 

decline bench press

80kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

106kg 1x5 <PB 

dips (leaning forward)

b/w 1x12

+5kg 1x12

+10kg 1x12

close grip bench

84kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

96kg 1x5

90kg 1x6

* i still dont like singles for what im looking for (despite my routine still primarily being for strength) but i can now say i have a 130 bench, i think there may have been some more in, maybe a 134?

* my shoulders been fine all week, until i warmed it up, hahaha

* the plan is to cut at some point, maybe tie it in with the start of the season ive not got as big as i wanted to, i was hoping to turn up in september and be in the pack due to being too big to go on the wing hahahaha


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

do you want to see my bum winger?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> do you want to see my bum winger?


Sure, I thought you would never ask. Is it me or does the sky seem a little bit bluer and the grass a little bit greener?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence apparantly

i'll get one that meets your high standards flower


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> i'll get one that meets your high standards flower


Keep it in the green.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

quick note to say that i didn't go to the AGM meeting thingie today, i thought about it and don't get me wrong much as id love to kill my liver with an 18+ hour drinking binge i simply dont have the money to do this

i also know that i am not the sorty of person that could drinki 15 pints then go home at about 8pm and go straight to bed, so id end up in town till silly o clock, hence the 18+ hours (guessing well over a tonne too)

had a phone call, im back on the doors tonight and possibly every friday and saturday from now on, so i'll have to teach meself not to need sleep (not great in terms of recovery but money is money)

it's about 29 miles away but the moneys still about £3.00 per hour more (after tax), the last place i was at was 14 miles away so basically im better off, doing an hour less and know two of the lads who are on there (ones got me the work)

this last point is the most important as there is nothing like working with people who you know, know you and you all know how each other works (ie no 5hit bags, and no reckless trigger happy wannabbies)

no real training information, but i suppose this may effectively signal the end of rugby for me, i'll have to have a think, my plan was to return this season and see if i got a regular position in the pack and if ive not by the time theyre shouting for fee's (about christmas time) i'll fook it off


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

So you're gonna miss Eurovision then? That is quality cheese right there.... :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> So you're gonna miss Eurovision then? That is quality cheese right there.... :lol:


dammit, let me find the guys number and make up an excuse

technically its on at 6pm isnt it? i dont need to go out until about 10 so i may just be able to squeeze it in :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It starts at 2100 CET, so 8pm our time... If you were on the doors at a gay bar, you'd be OK.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> It starts at 2100 CET, so 8pm our time... If you were on the doors at a gay bar, you'd be OK.


hahaha i could catch the first hour and then sky+ the end

or i could not :lol: :cool2:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You know it makes sense.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha i could catch the first hour and then sky+ the end
> 
> or i could not :lol: :cool2:


It's only worth watching if you're going to be drunk, or like me and Darren, having carb sweats...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> It's only worth watching if you're going to be drunk, or like me and Darren, having carb sweats...... :lol: :lol:


hahaha i'll be in the stage where im having redbull, and possibly sida cordofillia sweats whilst wearing a vest and too man layers so maybe i should watch it? :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha i'll be in the stage where im having redbull, and possibly sida cordofillia sweats whilst wearing a vest and too man layers so maybe i should watch it? :lol:


DO IT!!!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha are you two going to set up a texting ring where you both sit in your own houses in your pants texting deragatory comments about the singers to each other

i dont know why but i get the impression thats what you two would do


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha are you two going to set up a texting ring where you both sit in your own houses in your pants texting deragatory comments about the singers to each other
> 
> i dont know why but i get the impression thats what you two would do


Damn....rumbled!!!!

Though I'll be wearing more than my pants - don't want to put my friends off their pizza :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ha ha you should have seen Facebook during the second semifinal :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Ha ha you should have seen Facebook during the second semifinal :lol:


I never watch any of those - I like to be surprised lol 

And I'll not be near a PC either....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Damn....rumbled!!!!
> 
> Though I'll be wearing more than my pants - don't want to put my friends off their pizza :laugh:


hahaha communal nakedness



> Ha ha you should have seen Facebook during the second semifinal :lol:


i think i did when i wasnt working one night :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsors journal is the usual place to pop in and ask for steroids mate

it's further up the list, nearer the top of the list of popularity


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha communal nakedness
> 
> :lol:


Hmmm that's not something I'm familiar with....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha me neither unfortunately

well tonight saw me getting bolloc*ed for being too soft which was a first, i like to ease myself into new doors (and new firms) so after the bollo*king i realised i would have to rag at least one person out

got rid of one with no problems

grabbed another who took the pi55 but he instantly co-opperated

so

it was left for me to have an argument with the nearest thing the place has to a head (main guy for none door workers) 

+ points the women are mad for it

- points three of us go up together so nowt majors going to happen

infact one young lady who looked like she had an ar5e you could poke all week was particularly mad for it, it's always the case when you cant really get away with doing anything


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

For the record, I did indeed text Darren last night bitching about the contestants on Eurovision, particularly the French bint who looked like she needed to eat more pies..... :lol:

Did like the dancing dwarves and cartwheeling gimp though..... :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You were most funny, Ms Bek.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i don't know whats up with my knees but theyre buggered still,

this is, as you may be able to guess great news on legs day

i dont know how to describe it apart from them having absolutley no strength in them, and havn't had since about friday night theyre not buckling or anything i just know it's all going to go disasterously wrong


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

gay *legs and shoulders* session, as predicted, squatted without ankle strapping though i'll see if this was a mistake in the next few days, the pulling on my knees is not getting better 

squats

120kg 1x6

130kg 1x6

140kg 1x4.4

had to deload

144kg 1x2.5 <<<PB 

static holds

1x90 seconds

<30 seconds rest>

1x70 seconds

<30 seconds rest>

1x74 seconds

seated dumbell press

29.2kg 1x6

31.2kg 1x6

35.2kg 1x6

39.2kg 1x2 <pb

* shocking form on the last set of dumbell presses, was a pb but was too much of a jump from set 3 to 4

* no power cleans


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Random crap post....can you think of a really good way of physically hurting someone?

Thanks....:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Random crap post....can you think of a really good way of physically hurting someone?
> 
> Thanks....:laugh:


i've worked the doors for over 5 years I'm sure I can think of something I've done in the past that would be suitable


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

diet for today (possibly the best it's been in a while)

7am x2 scoops hurricane

x1 nutrigrain bar (on way to work)

10am big tub of stir fry from tea night before *

1pm tin tuna

half tin corn

fresh orange

3pm big tub fruit

maximuscle bar

6:30pm chicken breast george foremaned

white rice

loads of veg

chicken gravy

8:45pm x2 scoops hurricane

x2 big spoons dextrose

9:30pm load of cereals

parts of it are still poo but others are coming along, i never claim to have a good diet

* stir fry consisted of apple, raisins, orange peel, noodles, water chestnuts, bamboo shoots, chicken breast, pork steaks


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

anger issues

$hit day at work

hate my job

cant wait to leave

get $hit and bollo*kings all the time

so my option is either......

a) a bottle of jack daniels, a bottle of sambuca, 4 cans of murphys and 15 cans of fosters

or

B) a back and bicep session


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Back and biceps. Less destructive, channel your anger into a good workout.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

went the gym

back and biceps

i'll update in a bit

still angry, and will be for about 3 weeks i think, i am getting a bit pi$$ed off with the whole "you should be like x" argument

i am not like x and never will be

grr


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps* with gayer then gay knees

deadlifts

128kg 1x6

150kg 1x6

154kg 1x6 pb for reps

156kg 1x2 pb

pull ups

2x12

1x8

barbell bent over rows

86kg 1x6

92kg 1x6

98kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

plate pinches (1x10kg plate in each hand)

1x62 seconds

1x50 seconds

1x57 seconds

* the knee was in the back of my mind on set 4 of the deads

* going to come back stronger on the rows on the road to 120, still using momentum on these though


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

For someone with gay knees, that's a good lift.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> For someone with gay knees, that's a good lift.


blame work

ive figured out if i dont leave and stay there i will be deadlifting 400kg by christmas :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

X is a twunt anyway, if it's anything like the X they want me to be like. Mix Jd with black sambuca it's great. I've eaten bacon, eggs, chicken, pork liver, mackerel and beef today. Must be boring being vegetarian.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> X is a twunt anyway, if it's anything like the X they want me to be like. Mix Jd with black sambuca it's great. I've eaten bacon, eggs, chicken, pork liver, mackerel and beef today. Must be boring being vegetarian.


the funniest thing is i got the opposite of last time

last time

be more like x, be louder, moan more, check things more before you send them out, we havnt give you enough work to do, your taking too long to do it

this time

be more like x, be louder, moan more, shout more, check things less, we've give you too much work to do, your not taking long enough

and x is a penis licker (no offence darren) who is panicking now as ive stopped carrying him (after i found out he was slagging me off), and who also gets help off he boss

the value of the jobs im looking after went down over 70% in one 90 minute grilling

tomorrow will see a noisier dave, mainly as i snap at anyone, everyone and ignore people unless im snapping at them i will immitate a pmt riddled lady (sorry becklet),

i started the above afternoon :cursing:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ooh do you not moan enough? Lol sorry . . . I don't have pmt now anyway. And when i do i don't shout i have the quiet anger that scares people . . Besides, licking penises is fun, assuming the person on the other end of it is willing and easy on the eye.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

your not really helping 

no-one in work has seen me shout, im one of thewse people that if it ever happenned in work it would go down in folklore as when i shout people listen

whereas there are other people who shout all the time and no-one listens


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha sorry it was those visuals of you moaning loudly and penis licking . . . If i actually do lose it at work it's legendary. I usually come out with some genius cutting comment or it's one of those 'looks'. I got a senior manager so riled by my impeccable logic and insistence he was wrong he actually said 'oh, whatever' and stormed off. Professional. :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha sorry it was those visuals of you moaning loudly and penis licking . . . If i actually do lose it at work it's legendary. I usually come out with some genius cutting comment or it's one of those 'looks'. I got a senior manager so riled by my impeccable logic and insistence he was wrong he actually said 'oh, whatever' and stormed off. Professional. :lol:


ive never been told i moan, i have however been told that i fart in my sleep and snore

when i lose it on the doors i proper lose it hence the anger issues i speak of, i have not yet managed to lose it in work mainly as it isnt quite so easy to get away with

a) throwing your boss halfway up stairs,

B) dragging him back down

c) slamming his head on the floor till he listens

d) see a)

e) see B)

f) dragging all the way up (before you lose all energy)

unfortunately


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I fart in my sleep. And lots when i'm awake. I beat people up with books in my sleep too. I snore if i have a cold, however at other times i'm so quiet, exes have been known to check my breathing in case i was dead.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You 2 are quite the odd couple you know??

Anyway, just wanted to check there was no training going on as normal, don't want the standards to slip!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> You 2 are quite the odd couple you know??
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to check there was no training going on as normal, don't want the standards to slip!!!


hahaha thanks pal

tea tonight was 20 fat donalds chicken nuggetts and large fries washed down with some murphys

no training here mate :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> You 2 are quite the odd couple you know??
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to check there was no training going on as normal, don't want the standards to slip!!!


Odd how?

Well you deserted me lol

No training my end either.... :sad:


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Hang in there Big Fella


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Been to the James recently then?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Been to the James recently then?


yep, decided today i better had, just got out now and yes you guessed it, di*ky shoulder got in the way again :cursing:

*chest and triceps*

flat bench

100kg 1x6

112kg 1x6

122kg 1x5

126kg 1x0

120kg 1x2.5

decline bench

90kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

104kg 1x6

108kg 1x6 pb

dips

b/w 1x12

b/w +10kg 1x10

b/w + 15kg 1x8

close grip bench

86kg 1x6

92kg 1x5

* crap flat benching compared to last weeks 130 and feeling like more was on offer


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Seriously though, why have you not been to the quack about your shoulder??


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Seriously though, why have you not been to the quack about your shoulder??


honest answer?

if i went to the doctor at the moment and they told me i couldnt train i would hit the bottle mid-week

work is 5hit at the moment and apart from 2nd work, tele, etc the gym gets me through a week

last week it knackered whilst warming up using that rotator cuff warm up tall mentioned, this week i didnt do that and it was aching a bit on reps

it's trial and error at the moment

ive ditched exercises i cant do but cant do dumbell bench


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lol spunk trumpet . . Funniest song ever . .


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Lol spunk trumpet . . Funniest song ever . .


and where in gods name did this reply come from??? :confused1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

The bottle of jack i'm working my way through and the song i was listening to earlier. . .


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> The bottle of jack i'm working my way through and the song i was listening to earlier. . .


drunkerd i never drink me

hahaha i got told off for being too soft last week, tonight i was looked at in a different way as i came incredibly close to breaking both a lads arms, one of his legs and then nearly killed him by trying to throw him downstairs, he fookin shat it i tell you, i can be very intimidating when i have you held at the top of a flight of stairs arnie style and tell you in a nice way your going down them 

he was a strong fooker though, and more sober then i thought he was meaning i couldnt lock his arms and throw him round like a rag doll, i'll give him his dues he made me get a sweat and half the bar lost drinks 

good times :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well its silly o clock so that means ive just got in from work

im not saying too much but the lad that last weekend told me to be a bit less soft will no doubt be regretting it now

tonight didnt exactly go according to plan

all i will say is if you ever see me in a club, and decide to go nose-to-nose with me whilst threatening to butt me this is not a good idea 

it leads to a moment like in terminator one, you remember the scene, arnie gets shot through the window of tech noir and the camera shows the window and theres a split second where he doesnt move before he sits up

had one of these moment tonight for the second time in 5 years, proper cack it when they dont get up






1 minute 12 seconds in 

the irony is that id left the guy in for about 2 hours because i didnt want to throw anyone out again two weeks in a row, a few times the other upstairs lad was watching people and this lad was in the middle everytime, so realistically he should have gone 2 hours before

balls to it, he hit his head on the (hollow) wall and dropped on the floor before imitating an italian footballer in a world cup final


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

having a week off from the gym to rest up a bit, got a few things on this week so doubt id of fitted a full 3 sessions in to be honest, for example exams, works, revsion, etc

so a week off never hurt anyone, a week of re-feeding definately didnt


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

having a week off from the gym blows monkey nipples

im back on it on monday with a nice leg session which will hopefully relieve some anger tomorrow will be the end of my week off (chest and tricep day)

having a think about it im going to move my training days round a bit, i cant train on fridays as getting up for work at half 6 and then finishing other work at half 3 doesnt need complicating with rushing the gym inbetween the two

so i may do

mon

wed

sat

which leaves tue and thu open for rugby training if i decide to go back, but games may be a no-go as i dont think i could go to bed at 5am and get to the club for 12 for a game


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dave, if your shoulder hurts on bench press you might want to try db bench with your palms facing each other, it takes the shoulders out of the equation.

I have to respect a door man, I don't think I would do that job.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Shoulda gave him a good kicking tbh


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Shoulda gave him a good kicking tbh


i established after the event there was no cameras there i was tempted with the old palm to the bottom jaw but looking back it did better the other way

he got thrown (literally) out

he will still have a sore head a week later

everyone else saw it so now know not to take the pi55

tonight was fun, the two of us manc lads did the front door so we couldnt understand them and they didnt try and take the pi55 :lol:



> Dave, if your shoulder hurts on bench press you might want to try db bench with your palms facing each other, it takes the shoulders out of the equation.


i cant really do dumbell presses mate, i can only do them with a stupidly low weight on as i need to get the weights up and then press and then down again, the power cage wont help me with dumbells unfortunately

winger - the doors is a weird thing, you can either do it or you cant, not trying to big myself up there but ive worked with paratroopers in the past who can cope with seeing crucified children with their skin pulled over their heads but cant cope with some drunks who dont want to go home

we were discussing this tonight actually, one of our door team was working next door (owned by the same place) our door team at the moment seems to be me (early 20's), the lad ive known for years (20 odd stone early 40's) and the two lads from up there

one has been doing the job about 6 months and knows everyone, but acknowledges he's been doing the doors 6 months compared to our combined 20+ years,

the other lad has been doing the doors 4 weeks and has taken it upon himself to be head doorman, the other three have taken a step back (im happy with being number 4 of 4 my career is not in the doors i just take a wage) and we were discussing (as he was off our door tonight) how we've seen it loads of times you will no matter how long you do the doors have at least one big kick off, and i mean a BIG one, looking back over my 5 years i will say there has been about 5 occasions where i could have easily died

the other lad may get head doorman but head doorman can be very different at different venues, a head doorman could go 20 years without a kick off, but on other venues it could be 18 a night

he's keen and shouldnt be knocked for that but that first kick off is very important on the doors, do you run or fight?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well I guess you fight because that is what they pay you for if something like that were to happen.

If you hurt someone isn't the bar liable?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Well I guess you fight because that is what they pay you for if something like that were to happen.
> 
> If you hurt someone isn't the bar liable?


nah mate if i hurt someone i get the grief, if i hurt them in a bad way so as to risk ABH or GBH i take the flak with it then lose my job

which is why im not a fighter


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You're a lover instead?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> You're a lover instead?


if its female, fit, looks like it may do a-m and drunk yes  :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

prawn crackers

murphys

cnp pro flapjack


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> if its female, fit, l*ooks like it may do a-m* and drunk yes  :lol:


Damn....lol 



davetherave said:


> prawn crackers
> 
> murphys
> 
> cnp pro flapjack


Nice......would have preferred KFC to the flapjack though - bloody KFC in Cambridge had no gravy yesterday......heathens!! :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Damn....lol
> 
> Nice......would have preferred KFC to the flapjack though - bloody KFC in Cambridge had no gravy yesterday......heathens!! :cursing:


hahaha i didnt fancy trying to pop down to the 24 hour kfc at 4:30am to be honest, i like kfc but i dont like it THAT much :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

there is something to be said for carrying less bodyfat in weather like today

it is recommended

unfortunately i, at present am a disgusting fat body that doesnt want to be outside and wishes today hadnt been nominated for his return to the gym (squats cant be done without trackies on and the outhouse is a sweatbox)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well we have squats for the first time in 2 weeks, and yes the outhouse is a sweatbox, the bricks were actually too warm to touch and the fan didnt do a great deal of good

*legs and shoulders*

squats

120kg 1x6

130kg 1x6

140kg 1x5

142kg 1x2.5

static holds

1x102 seconds

1x80 seconds

1x89 seconds

seated dumbell press (palms in, clean to stand)

29.2kg 1x6

31.2kg 1x6

35.2kg 1x6 (just)

37.2kg 1x2

power cleans (5ft bar)

56kg 1x5

66kg 1x5

70kg 1x5

* on the whole buzzin with tonight session, i cant describe how warm it was i was nearly bottomless training as well as topless training which would of scared the neighbours


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right its time to cut as i am a disgusting fat body

im not sure how im going to do it yet whether to go down the morning cardio route or not and whether to find a boxing gym

rugby has all but finished for me as far as im concewrned, its going to be too much trying to get to the game for 12 lunchtime in a saturday when i dont go to bed till 5am, plus im reluctant to go back and pay £45 for another season when i know i'll end up on the wing again

boxing be it conventional or thai is an option but it seems they charge about £5 a session which is a bit steep, id also take ages turning up at a gym in my current shape as its embarassing, hahaha

morning cardio may mean finding some greenery due to my inability to run on the streets


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

very nice squats adn overheads. We need pictures of your newfound fatness, and also, some numbers (wed's lottery numbers would be nice, but failing that your weight will do)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> very nice squats adn overheads. We need pictures of your newfound fatness, and also, some numbers (wed's lottery numbers would be nice, but failing that your weight will do)


hahaha if i was a woman i would be classed as hourglass?

i seem to just wake up fat, it starts as bloat and then does'nt go :lol: to be fair i do eat a lot

well numbers

im 5 foot 9 and weight anything inbetween 13 and 16 stone


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps* i now feel a little bit sick

deadlifts

126kg 1x6

140kg 1x6

150kg 1x2 (grip slipped)

150kg 1x3

pull ups

2x12

1x8

barbell bent over rows

86kg 1x6

92kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

104kg 1x1 too heavy i'll be honest

zbar curls (not done since 15th April)

38kg 1x6

48kg 1x6

50kg 1x6

38kg 1x9 (straight after - to failure)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Why do you feel a little bit sick?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Why do you feel a little bit sick?


im too poor for an air conditioner and the outhouse is like a sweatbox

plus its not that easy getting back into this gym lark after 1/2 weeks out :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice deads mate and very strong curling, I live for the day where I can curl a plate a side :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i need a moan and dont really want to do it in general so you'se lot are getting it

the ar5e is not really in any of the jobs im running at the moment, i have been trained badly (basically left to my own devices) due to poor management so i dont know what i should know

as an assistant your supposed to shadow someone and basically learn off them, and they let you do things

the guy i shadowed never let me do anything and when i got thrown in at the deep end its gone a bit wrong and my jobs are not going well

it culminated in me today getting told in the space of a 2 and a half hour grilling that im

a) lazy,

B) only do my contrated hours,

c) am 5hit at my job,

d) they shouldnt have to help me i should be doing it myself....such as x y and z

e) if they lay people off im going to be the first in our department to go

f) i didnt get any money last year due to the above and workign the doors

let me break down the above in order

a) funny that as i got told i wasnt lazy i just didnt have enough time to do everything just a week ago

B) the last few weeks i have been doing 40 hour weeks in 4 days, plus uni on tuesdays (with its exams, courseworks, dissertations, etc)

c) ok fair do's im not as good at my job as i should be, this should have been recognised and not in the poor management way of expecting you to know things and making you feel like a retard if you ask something

d) i was carrying x y and z are still shadowing people and have been on a job for years, im on three jobs doing long hours, they do 35 hour weeks

e) great just what i wanted to hear 

f) i went back into working the doors BECAUSE i didnt get any money

at the moment, and over the last few weeks/months ive had any kind of interest beaten out of me and even though i still bust my ar5e for them (which i apparantly dont) im beginning to wish i hadnt either gone into qs'ing or hadnt joined them

i get the talk of we know you're quiet but you need to do this and that

so to put it bluntly im seriously thinking of jacking before they lay me off


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Nice deads mate and very strong curling, I live for the day where I can curl a plate a side :lol:


cheers mate, i bet your shoulders are not as fooked as mine though, thats one thing to be thankful of


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dave what job are you talking about?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

He's a trainee quantity surveyor (I think?)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

assistant quantity surveyor



> He's a trainee quantity surveyor (I think?)


yeah more or less 

by the sounds of it im not even a trainee in their eyes they do that great thing where they compare you to people without looking at circumstances

x may be on a three year job that has a 30% profit margin

y may be on a job that has just started and has a 0% profit margin

obviously these two people shouldnt be compared as y (me) is struggling to make money and it isnt happenning whereas x is rolling in it


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> assistant quantity surveyor


So you look threw a scope that sits on a tripod? Sorry, you can tell I know nothing about a surveyor.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> So you look threw a scope that sits on a tripod? Sorry, you can tell I know nothing about a surveyor.


hahaha nearly right mate

building surveyors use theodolites, scopes, etc and are the ones you see surveying roads, etc

quantity surveyors look after he finances on a building project everything from the client side (claiming money) to the contractors side (paying it out) from the beginning of the job to the end

to make money on a tight job you obviously pay the subbies less then you are getting paid, at the moment the clients are paying us in peanuts and we're ending up paying the subbies more then we are getting paid which eats into a non existant profit margin

if you are on a job with a good rates from the client then you pay the subbies less and thats where your profit comes from

thats more or less quantity surveying


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

gym tomorrow afternoon to release some anger

not working tonight so off out to see a few mates to get me out of the house

gym tomorrow afternoon

sks supplies for protein bars

our kids for tea and a moan about work

drive home

go to work at 10

thats the plan


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Sounds like a good one to me, especially the beer and moaning bit.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Sounds like a good one to me, especially the beer and moaning bit.


if im not working tonight i may well be staying in with some cans of murphys and carling (if i buy some carling)

went for a quick driving beer last night and may do the same tonight, to be honest i have no inclanation to go on a big sesh as the way things are at the moment it will either

depress me further and see me a gibbering drunken mess in the corner

see me kick off and get done in

see me going on a week long bender spending all my savings

none of the above will end well :lol:

going the gym at 2 for a chest and tricep session, i dont think it will go too well though to be honest as ive only had one meal before it (due to not getting up) so the energy may not be there, the aggression will be but the energy may not


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat bench

100kg 1x6

114kg 1x6

120kg 1x4

124kg 1x3 pb for reps

decline bench

92kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

106kg 1x6 pb for reps

110kg 1x2 pb for weight

dips

b/w 1x12

b/w + 10kg 2x10

* my pb for weight is 130kg for 1 on the flat bench)

* didnt do the close grip bench due to a few elbow area niggles over the last few days


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Woohoo for PB's!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Woohoo for PB's!


yay cheers pal, not bad for 1 or 2 weeks out and after expecting a gash session due to lack of fuelling


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Not bad - my weekend sessions are hit and miss too - I had a 1 meal workout today cos I'd got up late...grrrr


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it did feel good getting back in the gym though, even if it was a bit earlier then im used to, even though it was like half 2, cos id only been up 2 hours it felt like half 8 

im not a happy chimp, had no hours on the door this weekend, i sacked a firm off for these and up until this weekend have been rolling in hours doing at least friday and saturday nights, this weekend had nothing

the option is still open to go back to the other firm, but ive got to get my £350+ odd for the three weeks work first, im going to speak to the two lads i know before i do this

at the moment with the way things are at the day job and gettign told if anyone goes in a redundancy sweep im first i need the second job to partially bail me out of the £hit if that happens

tonight i went to our kids for a curry then went to see terminator 4 with the lads


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Don't worry about the work Dave, it will be sorted out soon I'm sure mate. Sounds like you had a fun night


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Don't worry about the work Dave, it will be sorted out soon I'm sure mate. Sounds like you had a fun night


yeah ive in the last two nights managed to meet up with the lads without it becoming a 14 hour drinking binge which can only be good

cheers about work mate, its just because of the way the world is at the moment when our company starts gettign better jobs i'll be back to being silver boy (never made golden boy so silver boy it is  )

one question though .... why does micellar protein taste of $hit?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have "vanilla ice cream flavour" protein atm, dear god. The first two shakes were nice, now i just feel ill taking it lol.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> I have "vanilla ice cream flavour" protein atm, dear god. The first two shakes were nice, now i just feel ill taking it lol.


hahaha i tried reflex's micellar last night in chocolate as i cant drink the vanilla stuff, i even tried it after a pint of murphys and it was still rank :lol:

nothing beats maximuscle promax in water though, it was that nice i projectile vomitted it three feet across the room


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well sks supplies dont open on a sunday so i have practically no food in terms of supplements

might have to have some shakes for breakfast and 3pm until i can get back down there

nazi's


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

got stuck doing silly hours at work, so rathr then get in at 7pm and then eating, and training an hour after, at about half 8 i had a myprotein meal replacement half an hour before i left work and got straight in the gym when i got in, i dont think it was enough for a pwo meal as i didnt really feel enough energy as the lifts show

squats

124kg 1x6

132kg 1x6

140kg 1x3.5

front squats (had to deload)

30kg 1x6

static holds

1x80 seconds

1x87 seconds

1x82 seconds

military press (yes still hurt shoulders)

57kg 1x6

63kg 1x6

67kg 1x6

69kg 1x6

plate pinches (1x10kg plate in each hand)

1x75 seconds

1x48 seconds

1x45 seconds


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right

work is proper getting on my t*ts so i need an additional anger release other then the gym three times a week and the occasional bollo*king of drunken people

thought about boxing but its too expensive so egg chasing it is

im going to start training again for a number of reasons, anger release and to get in better shape are two that spring to mind

im trying to find out when pre season training starts, ive not properly run in months and will make an effort to get down, even if i go straight from work, my week may look like this

sun rest

mon work + legs&shoulders

tue work + rugby training

wed work + back & biceps

thu work + rugby training

fri work + work (till 4am)

sat chest & triceps + work (till 4am)

now on paper this seems ok, but in reality it may see me fitting in a 60+ hour week, three days weights and two days rugby training which leaves little time for well, anything else

the problem will come when the games start, as it leaves no room for chest and triceps


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back & biceps*

deadlifts

124kg 1x6

130kg 1x6

140kg 1x6

146kg 1x4

pull ups

3x12

barbell bent over rows

88kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

104kg 1x2

zbar curls

40kg 1x6

50kg 1x6

52kg 1x6

38kg 1x10


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ooh it's quiet in here - just you????

I'm all on me tod too, think I'll join you for a bit - any chance of a cuppa?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ooh it's quiet in here - just you????
> 
> I'm all on me tod too, think I'll join you for a bit - any chance of a cuppa?


yeah ive been having some work problems as you know so i think everyone's leaving me to it to whine like an old woman and kick things on my own :whistling:

i'll make you a hot chocolate, and let you have a couple of my plums


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> yeah ive been having some work problems as you know so i think everyone's leaving me to it to whine like an old woman and kick things on my own :whistling:
> 
> i'll make you a hot chocolate, and let you have a couple of my plums


 :thumb: :thumb :

I'm having work trauma too s we can bitch about senior management though not on here I'll only get into trouble again.... :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> I'm having work trauma too s we can bitch about senior management though not on here I'll only get into trouble again.... :whistling:


hahaha im plotting my bosses downfall it involves humane faecaes and an air conditioning unit :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha im plotting my bosses downfall it involves humane faecaes and an air conditioning unit :lol:


Mmm tasty.......

I did chuckle at the management bullsh1t I witnessed today, and it's only a matter of time...


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Dave, how much co-ordination/playing experience exactly do you need to play rugby? I would have a bash, but I'm 5 foot nothing, and get blown off my feet in a strong draft.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Dave, how much co-ordination/playing experience exactly do you need to play rugby? I would have a bash, but I'm 5 foot nothing, and get blown off my feet in a strong draft.


in all honesty mate? none

if ive not been for a bit im a dropper and am renowned for it if i turn up at training and havnt been for a bit, after a session im back to being able to catch though 

what messed with my head a bit was the size thing, im not massive but at 15 (or so) stone i didnt expect to find meself on the wing, my co-ordination isnt really something ive thought about, ive been through full games where ive not touched the ball (particularly in the pack) but have roughed people up and made a nuisance of meself

union has about 130 rules so chances are you'll learn most of these the hard way, like me

give it a go mate, remember if you go for union though you'll probably get winged even if you can deadlift 300kg and power clean 200kg, and the wing often means gettign crippled as two people run full pelt into each other :lol:

injuries i have as a result of rugby include

two sprained ankles

the inability to turn my head as far to look left as right

a nearly lost ear

a broken nose (twice)

a bruised rib

nearly broken arm

this was in about 8 games :lol:

good stuff mate 

best way to learn is to play, hence the wing idea, you learn in training but hitting a bag is nothing like hitting a 25 stone fat ba5tard that tries to break your neck and rip your ear off


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds fun, I'll look into it


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> injuries i have as a result of rugby include
> 
> two sprained ankles
> 
> ...


Where do I sign up?............not. WTF, just stick with boxing Dave, at least that is a usable art that you can use if you had too.

Oh by the way, nice bent over rows Dave!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

cheers pal im good at bending over

Boxings too expensive im afraid


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

last night saw some beerios which is the adult version of cheerios

just went out with me mate around where i was born and lived for 23 years, it was poo but it was cheap and had a laugh

as a result of him not being able to keep up with me drinking he didnt get up till 1, so my idea of gettign home and training didnt happen, so i'll do sun, tue, thu next week

went a wedding do tonight seen as for the second week in a row ive had no door hours, its a lad ive been to college & uni with for 5 years, i popped me head in for about 2 hours then got off, it was the usual only knowing the people from our course (one other apart from him)

good laughs were had, im getting a bit sick of turning up in a suit on me own though but also dont really want to make someone my girlfriend at the moment


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> dont really want to make someone my girlfriend at the moment


You can do that?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> You can do that?


hahaha thank you for the vote of confidence my good friend


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat bench

100kg 1x6

114kg 1x6

118kg 1x3

120kg 1x3

incline bench (not done since 8th may)

80kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

100kg 1x3

dips (bodyweight - leaning forwards)

3x12

close grip bench (not done since 23rd may)

80kg 1x6

84kg 1x6

86kg 1x6

90kg 1x3.5

* im going to drop the flat bench down and come back stronger, it's not getting near to beating my best and is going sideways so this is the plan


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice benching there young Dave.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Nice benching there young Dave.


cheers pal

i need to get to 122 and beyond again though, done 130 for 1 so i think 130 for reps is achievable

pre-season training starts next months apparantly so this will see the start of the slow cut which means all my poundages will probably go up again, until i get an injury


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Is there a reason that you build up relatively slowly? You might get better results taking slightly bigger steps between sets.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Is there a reason that you build up relatively slowly? You might get better results taking slightly bigger steps between sets.


to be honest i look at what i did the week before

if i went with a bigger jump the week before and the reps fell i'll go just under this, then put a bigger jump in

the aim is always to stay around 6 reps, im not a fan of 1's, 2's, 3's, etc hence i rarely do singles so the aim is to try and get 4x6

im not sure if that answers the question :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

fook, ive got my results and theyre 1% off the next mark up

im not going to say what marks as im now going to go through the rest of my life forgetting i missed it by 1%


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

squats

126kg 1x6

130kg 1x6

136kg 1x6

142kg 1x0 

military press

68kg 1x6

74kg 1x1

78kg 1x1

80kg 1x1

power cleans

56kg 1x5

68kg 1x5

72kg 1x4

* singles are the work of the devil, especially 80kg from the floor, above your head, lock out, then return  it's some way off my 86kg for 1 pb though


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deadlifts

126kg 1x6

132kg 1x6

142kg 1x6

150kg 1x2

pull ups

2x12

1x10

barbell bent over rows

90kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x1

zbar curls

42kg 1x6

48kg 1x6

54kg 1x3

42kg 1x8

the deads are getting close to the days of 156kg (in May) for 2


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have faith Dave, 160kg before august!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> I have faith Dave, 160kg before august!


hahaha cheers pal, i'll do it for you flower 

i didn't think the 150 was going to happen tonight to be honest, got all errect thinking it was a pb then realised id done 156 a month before :confused1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

tomorrow will see me partaking in a maximum of 2 and a half hours sleep, the ba5tard car failed it's MOT and needs to go in for an emergency tyre repair, I can't do this tomorrow so need to take it at 9am on Saturday

this is great news seen as i won't be getting in until 4:30am on Saturday and can never sleep straight away

someone is going to die


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

106kg 1x6

116kg 1x6

120kg 1x4

130kg 1x1

incline bench

86kg 1x6

92kg 1x6

98kg 1x6

102kg 1x0 

dips

b/w 1x12

b/w +5kg 1x12

b/w +10kg 1x9

close grip bench

82kg 1x6

86kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

* the 130 for 1 matches my pb for a single


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

bit pi55ed off with the firm to be honest in the last three weeks ive had one night (last night)

i get the impression they are giving me hours occasionally to stop me looking elsewhere, i worked lastnight and the people who recognised me probably totalled about 5

funny story though, one of them was the unfortunate chap who decided it was a good idea to try and head butt me the other week and got thrown down stairs, i think i mentioned it

well he was in with about 6 of his mates, i was on my own upstairs but he wouldnt go anywhere on his own, his mates kept standing near me to suss me out

the doors can be fun at times, especially when you think 8 lads may jump you at any second certainly keeps you alert


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL, 6 mates or not, they're all probably too much like ****ebags to do anything even in a big group. If you do need the work, it maybe is time to look elsewhere?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> LOL, 6 mates or not, they're all probably too much like ****ebags to do anything even in a big group. If you do need the work, it maybe is time to look elsewhere?


hahaha i was pi55ing myself, they was all big lads but thought i was going to do them in, im good but 7 at once? :lol:

he wouldnt go pee pee on his own and his mates were sussing me out, realised i was infact not john rambo on a killing spree (unless you try to butt me) and then must have thought i was one of those people who seem normal then snap for no reason and kill everyone in the room with a plastic glass :lol:

it did make me laugh as i hadnt 100% recognised him until i noticed 6 lads kept turning round to see where i was :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders

squats

124kg 1x6

132kg 1x6

138kg 1x5.5

military press

70kg 1x6

76kg 1x1

80kg 1x1

82kg 1x1

84kg 1x1

power cleans

58kg 1x6

70kg 1x6

74kg 1x2

* the 138 was ok, but the problem i had was that i would have to deload all but one disc on each side, then put the bar back up and reload it with all the plates again, i was that warm by this time i thought this may kill me

* the military is getting close to my 86kg best, i think i weight about 80-85 so not too shabby


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

You have very strong shoulders man, nice one, good squatting also


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> You have very strong shoulders man, nice one, good squatting also


cheers pal 

im not sure what my weight is but i think its between 89kg and 95kg so if i get it to an 89kg overhead press i'll just say this is a bodyweight press :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> cheers pal
> 
> im not sure what my weight is but i think its between 89kg and 95kg so if i get it to an 89kg overhead press i'll just say this is a bodyweight press :lol:


Git...I can do just over half my bodyweight.......:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Git...I can do just over half my bodyweight.......:laugh:


hahaha but i bet you dont get crippling shoulder pains :lol:

cheers for the abuse though 

tonight saw some of that cardio stuff as im getting too warm and skint so its time to lose fat and eat less, plus egg chasing starts soon

shadow boxing, skipping, etc


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ba5tard nose bleed

i cant remember if its a good thing or a bad thing

had a pretty bad day so i'll blame stress, its weird having three people try to intimidate you on the day job, usually in a club its not a problem hahahaha


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well the good news is that the nose had stopped bleeding until i put my finger up there to see if it had stopped

hahaha


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> well the good news is that the nose had stopped bleeding until i put my finger up there to see if it had stopped
> 
> hahaha


LOL


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> LOL


its nearly tiem for me to again check it has stopped wish me luck :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha but i bet you dont get crippling shoulder pains :lol:


Pfft I've injured my shoulder so bet I can't do a quarter of my bodyweight :cursing:

How's the nose?

I'm skint. Put a load of ingredients in the breadmaker, will wonder what the bread will turn out like as I didn't have the full 14oz of wholemeal flour so had to add some white and spelt in various proportions...hmmm.......bet it ends up like a brick :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Pfft I've injured my shoulder so bet I can't do a quarter of my bodyweight :cursing:
> 
> How's the nose?
> 
> I'm skint. Put a load of ingredients in the breadmaker, will wonder what the bread will turn out like as I didn't have the full 14oz of wholemeal flour so had to add some white and spelt in various proportions...hmmm.......bet it ends up like a brick :lol:


ive finished the last of my real food in terms of protein apart from tuna tonight, no chicken, turkey, pork, beef

just tuna, spuds, rice, noodles, veg and supplements (not many of them though)

skint too :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*

deadlifts

126kg 1x6

136kg 1x6

146kg 1x4

152kg 1x1

156kg 1x1

pull ups

2x12

1x10

barbell bent over rows

92kg 1x6

98kg 1x6

106kg 1x6

110kg 1x3 <pb in terms of reps

zbar curls (raising elbows at top)

44kg 1x6

50kg 1x6

56kg 1x3 <pb

38kg 1x7 (failure)

* grip issues on the deads due to my sweaty palms 

* there was more in me for the deads, probably a 160 pull but for the hands


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Deads coming along nicely pie-face :thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Linny said:


> Deads coming along nicely pie-face :thumbup1:


hahaha ta chuck they have rendered me a cripple though after my squattin on monday, skipping on tuesday and deadlifting on wednesday :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> skipping on tuesday


Is the skipping for cardio. :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Buy some chalk.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Is the skipping for cardio. :lol:


i think cardio is how you say it yes :lol:



> Buy some chalk.


i wish i could i have no money until midnight, having to raid some savings to pay for food tonight :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

much gayness tonight, the shoulder went on me and for the first time in ages i aborted a session

maybe it was the pain, maybe it is old age making me wiser but i sacked it off

did flat bench, nearly got 132kg then decided that on the first set of inclines it was only going to get worse (the remaining sets of inclines, dips and close grip bench)

still hurting now


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Chants *lower weight higher reps, you know it makes sense*


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Chants *lower weight higher reps, you know it makes sense*


hahaha i can hear the chant now, but for some reason all chants are to the tune of blue moon by the marcels :lol:

i decided for some reason to do the old warm up in a doorway trick that knackered it last time, and alas it may have contributed again

bit dissapointed really, even though i dont feel anywhere near 100% i thought it may of been a good sesh


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> Is the skipping for cardio. :lol:


 :lol: Or just for fun with the guys!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> :lol: Or just for fun with the guys!


You mean like this? Click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGfZpiqIvn0.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i knew we'd go all gay in here when i saw winger had posted a comment

i was actually skipping to the prodigy which makes it incredibly manly, grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

on a side note i got the watch today

the day of july the 11th is the day when i can officially start looking for a new job as well (graduations on the 10th) abroad is an option if i can get someone to pop in ot check on my house each week (and work out how to transfer money so my mortgage gets paid)

worked out im probably not going to get any money off them shower of wan*ers so opening some options

on another plus point i got a phone call today, there had been a mix up in the office as regards my hours and one of the other guys is a bit too green to get hours instead of me so i now have every friday and saturday night to shout at drunkeds and earn some money, the option of thursday is there as well but with me being soft i need more then 2 hours sleep

result


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> i knew we'd go all gay in here when i saw winger had posted a comment


I could never hear that enough.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> I could never hear that enough.


come here big boy and take your pants off


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

tonight invloved a fair amount of upskirt, perks of the job i suppose


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders

apparantly ive overdone it on my ankle so it was strapped up, this meant no power cleans though - the outhouse was literally a million degrees which didnt help in the slightest

squats

124kg 1x6

134kg 1x6

140kg 1x4

144kg 1x0 - knew would be poor form

overhead press (from floor)

72kg 1x6

78kg 1x1

82kg 1x1

84kg 1x1

86kg 1x1  matches pb


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good workout - what's with the ankle being granny-fied again?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Good workout - what's with the ankle being granny-fied again?


i dont know, i got in from work and was sat eating me tea, i thought it was sore and it just seems to have gone back to being the size of the world

i can still walk though i think it just needs a bit or rest, ive not really done anything that could bring it on


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> ive not really done anything that could bring it on


Erections?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Erections?


ive had a fair few of them rascals of late so maybe :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I love you man xxx


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> I love you man xxx


hahaha how did i know when i mentioned errections you wouldnt be too far away


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Is there enough Dave to go round? I want a slice too, LMAO...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Is there enough Dave to go round? I want a slice too, LMAO...


if i was to die my lamb cannon would be sold in asda on the meat counter next to the pork slices and prawn toast

it would be regarded as a delicacy in all continents


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

the ankle received some rest tonight, but i got bored watching nowt on tele the swelling comes and goes

ive been proper bored tonight though, so roll on next week when pre-season training starts hopefully the ankle will be right by then (or at least ignorable) then this will only leave the problem of two jobs, three nights of weights, no sleep, a game and two nights rugby training per week


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

davetherave said:


> hahaha how did i know when i mentioned errections you wouldnt be too far away


It's like the bat symbol in the sky to me mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> It's like the bat symbol in the sky to me mate


LOL, damn nice answer...lol

I am all repped out, imagine that?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Damn Winger. You been out whoring again?

I need to come round here more, all this love being spread and my toast is dry!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> all this love being spread and my toast is dry!


Let me juice it up for ya!

You have a choice of jizz with a sorta red sauce (probably a bit rough with the sh1t) or just the normal cream sauce?

Honestly, I would eat it dry but this is Dave's journal. :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

He won't mind. It's all post counts 

I am a fan of cream though. As long as it's double whipped


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> He won't mind. It's all post counts
> 
> I am a fan of cream though. As long as it's double whipped


im 60 posts behind that pesky GHS which means im 61 posts outside the top 10 now :cursing:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Meh I'm off the reps table but you don't hear me whinging about it.

:crying:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps, the sweat amounts were untrue however i today, finally took delivery of some liquid chalk, so gave that little rascal a go

deadlifts

128kg 1x6

140kg 1x6

150kg 1x6

160kg 1x1 <<< PB 

164kg 1x0

pull ups

1x14

1x12

1x8

barbell bent over rows

90kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

108kg 1x6 <1 extra rep at this weight

112kg 1x2 <<<PB weight


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Meh I'm off the reps table but you don't hear me whinging about it.
> 
> :crying:


hahaha i hadnt realised how easy and fast it was to update your journal from the top 10

now it seems a bit too much like hard work


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

My journal is still #4, or #3 if you don't have access to the AL 

Gratz on the PB - 160 is a big milestone.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> My journal is still #4, or #3 if you don't have access to the AL
> 
> Gratz on the PB - 160 is a big milestone.


come on pal, if there is a pervy forum to be in i am there

you should know that by now

onwards and upwards to a 170

been looking back at some of my aims that have been smashed, im sure 160 was my aim for deadlifts, i can retire now :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bugger can you, I want to see 4 plates by Christmas. If not before.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Bugger can you, I want to see 4 plates by Christmas. If not before.


4 plates as in 210kg???

i'll have to save up for some plates then :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

4 plates = 180kg. Unless you have some weird-ass plates.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> 4 plates = 180kg. Unless you have some weird-ass plates.


yeah i do mate, trust me they're weird - the heaviest ive got is two 20's

so i need to look at some more 20's, to be honest the bars starting to bend on squats so im assuming it bends more on deadlifts

however it leaves me with the costly junction of having to buy olympic weights and effectively start again :confused1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hm yes not a good crossroads. Some bending can be acceptable but if it's too much.... At the same time, if you want to progress......


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

What's your nxt target for deads pie-face now you've smashed that:thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Linny said:


> What's your nxt target for deads pie-face now you've smashed that:thumb:


180 seems liek the next logical aim as dmcc suggested, 170 would be nice but i think there would have been more in there tonight if id gone for a 2kg increase instead of a 4kg,

so assuming iu got it, an 8kg rise isnt much of an aim

im dangerously close to 1 rep training though......back away :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Dave - what is your muscular weakness with deads?

What on your body is letting you down which needs to be fixed?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tall said:


> Dave - what is your muscular weakness with deads?
> 
> What on your body is letting you down which needs to be fixed?


His genitalia, but that shouldn't effect his deads should it? :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Tall said:


> Dave - what is your muscular weakness with deads?
> 
> What on your body is letting you down which needs to be fixed?


to be honest mate, it has always been grip, this was the first session with chalk, so im hoping to put a bit more weight on (the bar) and see where on my body gives up first

if im honest it will either be

a) my head

B) my knees

a) can be solved in time with consistant training and smashing of PB's due to increased confidence over renewed levels of grip (due to chalk)

the last session was a bit of a tester, the high temperatures didnt help with concentration, energy levels, etc in the slightest so if it drops a bit then maybe this will give a bit of a tester


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> His genitalia, but that shouldn't effect his deads should it? :lol:


hahaha my genetalia has never let me down, it has let women down in the past but never me :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and shoulders - keeping an eye on my left delt that let me down last week

flat bench

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

124kg 1x4

130kg 1x1

120kg 1x2

incline bench

86kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

96kg 1x6

100kg 1x2

dips (leaning forward)

3x12

close grip bench

80kg 1x6

86kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

94kg 1x4


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right ive decided what im going to do with the rugby, a lad im working with at the moment may be coming down to train but he said maybe league would be a better suggestion, to eliminate the getting stuck on the wing and doing nothing for 80 minutes problem

so im going to look what league clubs there are near me, if there are none im going to turn up at the old club at pre season training on tuesday and aim for every tuesday and thursday after that until the season starts

this will give me from the 2nd week in july to the 2nd week in september to attend pre-season training

im then going to play up until christmas, delaying the paying of my fees for as long as i can, this will give me chance to see if i have broken off the wing or not, if i havnt i'll re-assess it at about christmas time

there may be the additional factor of working abroad by then, it is something i have said that i would consider when it picks up but im not sure


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

for anyone who wasnt here when i played last season the basic story was

i turned up, i trained twice a week, i sprained my ankle 2 days before the start of my 1st season, i played 2 games then decided to rest it

after a few weeks i returned and was still told that due to it being my first season i was still on the wing

i continued to train twice a week, then around christmas we went about 12 weeks without a game due to the weather, still i trained twice a week

training numbers dropped and dropped until we had 8-10 players which considering two of these (myself included) were 4th team players it was a serious problem

i subbed a few games for the third team, never got on, due to people turning up 5 minutes before the game and going into the starting line up

one game i subbed in the 3rds for, i got brought on for 30 seconds at the end, they had 5 subs but the 4th team had travelled away with 3 players less then required for a full game

i played my last game on valentines day (february) where we went away, took 12, instead of 15 and got di*ked 70 something to 4, even though we were short of numbers i was still on a wing and did nothing for 80 minutes, i had a few other things goign on at the time (final year at uni, work, 2nd work, etc) so trained for a bit then sacked it off all together

i didnt expect to walk into the 1st team, but i expected to of broken into a regular starting position in the pack for the 4ths at the very least, in training i was training liek a prop forward but in games playing as a winger

thats a bit of a background story


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Random post, still alive......have seen lots of interesting beetles today and pinched some rhubarb.........

Is the chalk any good then?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Random post, still alive......have seen lots of interesting beetles today and pinched some rhubarb.........
> 
> Is the chalk any good then?


the chalk is bang on, but it gets everywhere

it takes away the burning mid set, my grip always let me down anyway and i dont like straps


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

I can no sleep due to DOM's, the heat and a slight hangover, so thought I would subscribe to another thread/journal, and read all the pages in just over 3 hours.

Few comments,

1/ where is the 24hr KFC in Manchester, as I need to know, mmmmm chicken

2/ How are the shoulders, did you ever get your **** to the docs

3/ I think your journal is lacking more pics, mmmmmmmm (strictly for progress monitoring and not to make use of the wipe off screen/monitor).

4/ I have not heard about any baking updates recently.

Oh and good luck for friday/graduation, and great news about more hours on the doors.

Have you had a chance to see if there are any other QS jobs out there?

Do you specialise in a particular area of the market ie residential/chemical/commercial/Schools etc.

Do you think that they are threatening you with redundancy due to you being qualified and then demanding a higher salary?


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

davetherave said:


> the chalk is bang on, but it gets everywhere
> 
> it takes away the burning mid set, my grip always let me down anyway and i dont like straps


This sounds like gay lube to me :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

phosphor said:


> I can no sleep due to DOM's, the heat and a slight hangover, so thought I would subscribe to another thread/journal, and read all the pages in just over 3 hours.
> 
> Few comments,
> 
> ...


bloody hell, you managed to read the full journal in 3 hours? i am very impressed, i hadnt realised how much id put in here though :lol:

1/ where is the 24hr KFC in Manchester, as I need to know, mmmmm chicken

damn you mentioning kfc, ive not been in ages and had nearly forgotton it existed  , theres one in the centre of bolton

2/ How are the shoulders, did you ever get your **** to the docs

nah, i ignore them as im clever like this

3/ I think your journal is lacking more pics, mmmmmmmm (strictly for progress monitoring and not to make use of the wipe off screen/monitor).

im thinking of putting new progress pics up at the start of the season, in september - this way i should be in relatively good shape (well better shape anyway) so i'll then put pics of my current state up and then the progress, ie in 3 months as theyre not pretty now :lol:

4/ I have not heard about any baking updates recently.

i set the last one on fire which scared me a bit so im temporarily off baking, still got 2 month old eggs though so may keep them for my next cake 

Have you had a chance to see if there are any other QS jobs out there?

Do you specialise in a particular area of the market ie residential/chemical/commercial/Schools etc.

Do you think that they are threatening you with redundancy due to you being qualified and then demanding a higher salary?

there is not much in terms of QS'ing jobs, infact theres none i keep looking but at the moment all companies appear to have put the shutters down till it picks up

they are threatening me with redundancies cos they are tw*ts, when it picks up i will go back to being the best qs ever as i once was and they will give me more money, i'll still fook off though as i dotn work for people who treat me like 5hit, no matter what the circumstances


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

squats

126kg 1x6

136kg 1x6

140kg 1x5

144kg 1x3.5

military press (from floor)

74kg 1x6

80kg 1x1

84kg 1x1

88kg 1x1 (well i got it to my eyes anyway)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im so ba5tard soft, i get asked for pictures of a nice young fella and roll over and post them


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

ha ha, good progress there mate


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

phosphor said:


> ha ha, good progress there mate


ta pal, im getting people noticing my traps again, they dont look good on that pic but in a shirt or t shirt they do

they've come up again just in time for them to then be the first thing to go when the cut starts in about 2 hours

at 7 pre-season training starts at the club, which by the looks of it is 45 minutes fitness, 45 minutes technique

which in reality means 45 minutes sprinting and 45 minutes running, not sprint trained since last august and not run further then upstairs for about 4 months, i can see it going wrong :lol:


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

I think earlier in your post your mate was advising you on going in Rugby League so you are not on the wing that much (I think I remember that correctly) are you doing that? Or staying with your usual club and seeing how that goes?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

phosphor said:


> I think earlier in your post your mate was advising you on going in Rugby League so you are not on the wing that much (I think I remember that correctly) are you doing that? Or staying with your usual club and seeing how that goes?


at present im returning to union

i have a big plan though

im going to do pre season, then assess the start of the season, see if its still going the way it was and then when they start shouting for season fees if im still on the wing fook off and maybe turn up at a league club mid season

the reason i got winged is because im young and most of the team is old ba5tards but after 2 sprained ankles i have little or no confidence in my ability to quickly change direction so i no longer am able to dance round people and just run straight into them, i found this out the hard way last season as i danced round an 8 stone winger like muhammed ali, i then due to surprise at having not sprained at least one ankle ran straight into a 25 stone fat cnut

not sure what he was doing on the wing but needless to say my 14 stone frame was no match

if i cant run round people i may as well be in the pack getting killed :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training

didn't honk once i was expecting at least double figures, the session was pretty soft to be honest

when asked to split i just went with the backs, if i play i'll end up in the backs anyway so i dont see the point is repeating last season where i trained all pre season in the forwards and then ended up on the wing all season


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats crap mate, how are the ankles this season?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

phosphor said:


> Thats crap mate, how are the ankles this season?


i didnt snap it last night but give it time it was only the first session

bet it goes 2 days before the season again, im not sure if im going to play and be the slowest fattest strongest winger at the club or not


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

on a side note im back in the top 10 so someone must have left or been banned or killed someone

tonight will see a back and bicep session with the worst doms ever (from last night)

my hamstring pinged which is always a good sign, so i'll ignore this and train anyway

this leaves tomorrow night open to go and train at rugby and get kicked to fook the night before my graduation, roll on two black eyes


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps* with a pulled hamstring or something around that area, gayness anyway

deadlifts (over & under grip, alternated)

130kg 1x6

144kg 1x6

154kg 1x5

164kg 1x1 <<< PB 

166kg 1x0 

pull ups (overhand grip)

2x12

1x10

zbar curls (raising arms at top)

44kg 1x6

52kg 1x6

56kg 1x4 < extra rep 

48kg 1x6

* need to start with a heavier weight on the deads, the jumps are too big i may consider a similar idea to the military press principle next week, ie one set of 6 at about 140 then singles and aim for 170 or more

* i didn't do the bent over rows as this twinge thing kicked in when i tried the positioning to swop plates which led me to believe it is a hamstring pull


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate you are flying through those PB's!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Mate you are flying through those PB's!


yeah i thought the same too mate, it must be the chalk, or the fact im no longer as scared of single reps even though they're evil in my eyes :lol:


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry, why are single reps evil? I am confused, I get told by my personal trainer to try to do 8-10 reps, is it better to do fewer heavier reps, or lighter but more reps.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

phosphor said:


> Sorry, why are single reps evil? I am confused, I get told by my personal trainer to try to do 8-10 reps, is it better to do fewer heavier reps, or lighter but more reps.


it depends what your training for

im training for strength primarily aimed at the rugby so lower reps (something like 4x6) is where im at

but to get the poundages up a bit ive been doing lower reps and hitting higher weights, the aim on paper would be sets of something like 6,6,6,4 but the increases in poundages takes too long so as long as i get a couple of sets of 6 im happy

the militaries i train on a 6,1,1,1,1,1 basis as my shoulders fooked


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

graduated today there were a few lairy moments, one of which saw me snapping at anyone and everyone as i was too warm and hungry the other saw a footballer i hate being there and me having to shake his hand 

apart from that went ok 

diets gone to 5hit though, me mother bought me 40 cans of stella


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats on the graduation and PB's mate


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Congrats on the graduation and PB's mate


cheers pal/love/etc

im still yet to learn of your name :lol:

the hall was warm as fook and i walked across town, so that is the cardio box ticked for this week


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

You had yours indoors? Ouch, my friends had theirs in this posh garden/manor house just outside of Stoke.

The name is Chris, I'm touched you inquired :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> You had yours indoors? Ouch, my friends had theirs in this posh garden/manor house just outside of Stoke.
> 
> The name is Chris, I'm touched you inquired :lol:


yeah indoors in those chairs that are big enough if you are 8 stone, if you are bigger then they are not, they were leather seats and everytime you moved you found out someone else was sat on your gown so you had to yank it from under them :lol:

remember the old cinema seats from when you was a kid or the seats at school, they were a smaller version of them :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

pmsl, not looking forward to wearing a gown tbh. And what's the hat all about??


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hat??? At my uni we had gowns (and hoods) only. And they only had so many, so you had to return them by a certain time the same day. My hood was pink, for law.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, my friends wore what looked like a plasterers board draped in cheap satin with a bit on string hanging off of it :lol:

Was your hood really pink?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yep, light pink with blue tape. My sister did electrical engineering at the same uni, hers was blue I think.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Believe it or not, pink is one of my favorite colours. Unless they change it each year though mine will be red


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

mine was a black gown with yellow and red on it

yep we had a mortar board as well, looked a prize t*t


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

I refused to wear mine until I got in the hall though, a great day though, well done mate.

Time to find a job with people you will enjoy working with isn't it?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

phosphor said:


> I refused to wear mine until I got in the hall though, a great day though, well done mate.
> 
> Time to find a job with people you will enjoy working with isn't it?


yep, or at least people who will pay me some money

i made some mumblings about fooking off abroad to our kid a few months ago, and she said i should go for it if the opporunity arises, not sure what the global markets like though (apart from fooked)

today, for some reason will see a load of games of 7's, full contact and within the club, which means i'll find out who does and doesnt want to do me in :lol:

for some reason ive just agreed to play, its full pitch and only seven players a side so chances are it may be a bit of hard work, throw in the fact i cant walk at the moment due to gayness of the knee and it kind of asks the question why did i say yes? :lol:


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

:lol:

you enjoy the pain and collecting broken bones, from having to run into 20 stone man mountains.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

phosphor said:


> :lol:
> 
> you enjoy the pain and collecting broken bones, from having to run into 20 stone man mountains.


dont forget the fact i shout "not the face, anything but the face!!!" as i cower trying to dance round people :lol:

got ba5tard work tonight as well, you wouldnt believe how many people fancy their chances when they see a doorman with a black eye or a bleeding nose, even grannies kick off:lol:


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Just think of the money though, at least it is better than not having any work.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well today saw me being awoken at 10am by a rugby lad asking if i fancied a game today, for some reason i ignored the fact i cant walk and needed a tyre as one of mine is buggered and played in a sevens tournament

i was overjoyed to learn that a sevens game actually meant seven on each side, easy i thought, then came the news it was full pitch, again not easy but i thought i could cope with that

all of this was before i remembered that i actually hadnt played a game since february, and had only run properly once since then (tuesday just gone)

we had the team that was thrown together at the last minute, some good players, some 5hit, some people didnt know each others names, and yep we lost all 4 or 5 games (i forget)

i now dont really know where i am, but i have work at 11, so may be a good idea to get me some kip


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well i thought i was going to die earlier and nearly went to a and e instead of work

i was a bit red after the game, and a bit sore, i put it down to the games being the first ones since february for me, i had some tea and lay on the sofa for an hour before work

when i woke up i literally thought i was dead, it was pitch black so i thought it was monday night at about midnight, my head was banging, i nearly honked and i couldnt move

managed to stir meself to have a shower, which turned out to be about half an hour as i couldnt move

after the shower i looked at myself and alas anything that had seen the sun for the first time in a while was pink, arms, neck, head, face, legs and burning

had a quick look at symptoms and it said heat exhaustion or sun stroke, sun strokes a killer so decided to neck a couple of pints of water and get the air con on in the car, also had some still lukozade

looking back we didnt drink enough water as a team, other teams had beer tents, and crates of lager, now this wouldnt have helped but they had areas ofd shade, they also had ice, we had one two litre bottle of water between 9 of us, really i should have drunk about 4 litres on my own, it was plainly poor planning, add in the first exercises in months and it could of killed me 

went to work anyway, half asleep, fell out with stupid people and now feel ok


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

What a trooper  :lol:

I'm meant to be playing league this semester, will I end up doing it?

Will I f*ck. If it doesn't involve [email protected] or a plate of some sort I'm not interested lol. Hope you feel better soon boss!


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Fook, so when is your next training session. How you feeling now?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im boss now, just sore as fook

put it down to dehydration in the end, but i feel sorry for anyone who tried to talk to me last night as i was not in the most chatty of moods

knees are bu55ered and my hands and neck are sore (hands due to binding on for the scrum and neck due to effectively playing prop forward for first time ever)

we lost every game convincingly but we were thrown together and just had a laugh, we had no chance with the team we had so just played and saw what happenned (ie nothing)



> What a trooper
> 
> I'm meant to be playing league this semester, will I end up doing it?
> 
> Will I f*ck. If it doesn't involve [email protected] or a plate of some sort I'm not interested lol. Hope you feel better soon boss!


give it a go mate, i nearly swopped over to league, one thing i will say if you havnt done it before get your first big tackles out of the way as early as possible, both getting crippled and crippling someone else as the lo0nger it goes on until you do this the harder it is confidence wise

its good fun but ive realised i perhaps need more fitness, a lot more 



> Fook, so when is your next training session. How you feeling now?


well if i can get my knees to work at least half the way theyre supposed to i'll be training legs and shoulders tomorrow night, then probably back at rugby on tuesday night

theres some cracking pictures though, only a few of me but the funniest one is where im just running in completley the wrong direction, i was covering the back to come round and loop round but it looks like im just running off on a leisurley saturday afternoon jog


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Post them up so we can all laugh, even if you have to put a VXR/cecil style smiley face over the faces to hide them


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

phosphor said:


> Post them up so we can all laugh, even if you have to put a VXR/cecil style smiley face over the faces to hide them


hahaha the triangle of redness has never let me down yet :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

sick of feeling half like 5hit id rather feel awful, at least then id be forced to have time off work and the gym

sick of it so im going rugby training tonight with the worlds supply of wrapping on my left knee


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well bu55er me tonight was hard got to love circuit training though im sure theres a reason we did so much of it, maybe the coach is actually a sadistic nazi?

i came the closest yet to honking my balls off, it reminded me very much of a session about a year ago, with a guest coach who managed to halve the attendance at the club with a session of full on sprint training, i dont think anyone was prepared for 2 hours of sprint training, this was possibly as bad due to me being riddled with a mild form of swine flu


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps* with practically every DOM possible (shoulders, traps, lats, quads, abs) throw in two knackered knees and it was going to be interesting, i just regained the ability to walk properly about half an hour before i trained

deadlifts

130kg 1x6

150kg 1x6

156kg 1x1

164kg 1x1

166kg 1x1 <<< PB 

pull ups

3x12

barbell bent over rows

92kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x3

z bar curls

42kg 1x6

52kg 1x6

56kg 1x3

* less sets on the rows and curls due to basically running out of energy, roll on winter


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate, more PB's every week! Any reason? Or have you just manned up?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Mate, more PB's every week! Any reason? Or have you just manned up?


 :lol: it was a bit far off my estimation of 180 though wasn't it :lol:

to be honest the chalk kicked in a few weeks ago, that's where the firs jump was, and now its just my strength coming up i think

without chalk tonight may have seen a 150 at best due to sweaty palms :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i'll describe the DOMs, balls to it

last night saw 2 hours rugby training, should of rested (as had rested the gym for a week before tonight) but my mate wanted to go so decided to get my 'a' down

of the two hours about half an hour in the middle was circuit training, i think it was about 10 exercises and 30 seconds each, done three times if the maths adds up

then there was some tackling, etc

theres nothing like rugby to get you nearly honking your balls off and feeling it the next day, from what i remember of boxing trainign it was harder but the pains were mainly very upper body (arms from punching and getting hit and shoulders from the same), or at least it was until the shins died on me

rugby is literally all over


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training

fooked

stella in hand


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Miss you xxx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Good evening. Have had this week's mardy fit and am all up for an evening of excess alcohol.

My hair has been rained on and feels like doll hair. It's rank :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Good evening. Have had this week's mardy fit and am all up for an evening of excess alcohol.
> 
> My hair has been rained on and feels like doll hair. It's rank :cursing:


i have that problem too, damn frizzy hair :cursing:



> Miss you xxx


ive not been into the cyber world for a bit, couldnt be ar5ed to be honest, dunno why


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps - for first time in 2 weeks cos ive been being a rugby nut of late

flat bench

104kg 1x6

112kg 1x6

126kg 1x3

132kg 1x1.5

incline bench

86kg 1x6

92kg 1x6

100kg 1x5

104kg 1x2

dips (leaning forwards)

b/w 1x12

+5kg 1x12

+10kg 1x10

no close grip bench


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

going to stop short of having a rant but basically the doors is really getting on my t*ts, had one of them nights where the manager decided to be a t*at and moan about nothing whilst not looking at the bigger picture as only managers can

pi55ed off


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

cr*p session, legs and shoulders, to be fair i hadn't done any squatting since 6th July, and it showed

squats

126kg 1x6

136kg 1x5

140kg 1x3.5

static holds

1x83 seconds

1x90 seconds

1x91 seconds

overhead press

74kg 1x6

78kg 1x1

84kg 1x1

85kg 1x0 (got it to neck level)

82kg 1x1

* set 2 of the squats saw me fail at the bottom, well i got quarter of the way back up, so i de-loaded and got the bar back up, then reloaded

* set 3 saw me stop at the bottom again, so fook deloading to reload again for one or two reps, so there was no 4th set (hence the static holds)

* going to put this down to just a bad session, not getting home from work till quarter past 6 didn't help, as the knock on effect of eating meant i didn't finish in the gym till quarter past 9 

* may also look at why im going for ego lifts on the militaries, should of gone lighter between the 78 and 84, maybe an 80 or 82


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Why so low on the reps?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Why so low on the reps?


overhead press you mean?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

23 reps on all those sets. Does anyone know the perfect number per workout?

One could only guess. If I were to guess it would be about 25-50 sets per bodypart and doing two body parts per workout that would be double, simple math.

For some reason when I play with the rep ranges my lifts go up. Very strange indeed.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> 23 reps on all those sets. Does anyone know the perfect number per workout?
> 
> One could only guess. If I were to guess it would be about 25-50 sets per bodypart and doing two body parts per workout that would be double, simple math.
> 
> For some reason when I play with the rep ranges my lifts go up. Very strange indeed.


im going back to the way i used to train

the overhead press principle of a set of 6 then 4 or 5 sets of one rep was suggested by tall - ive given it a go but dont really like it to be honest

im going to go back to not chasing weights and hit reps, if i dont get a 6 i'll either settle for a 5 or lower the weight, the principle for the leg session being

squats 4x6

overhead press 4x6

power cleans 3x5

i've not been doing power cleans of late but this would give you the total rep range of 63, now assuming not all exercises achieve their maximum reps (as they likely wont due to up pyramids beign used) this should still leave the resp as being in the late 50's

hope that makes sense, basically im going to be less gay


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

tonight was rugby training

the m6 is the gayest motorway ever (freeway for our american friends), someone decided to die on it just as im getting home, managing to shut three lanes and forcing all cars to use the hard shoulder

the section where it happenned was the main part used to get from the south (stoke and below) to liverpool, manchester and the north

basically i heard on the radio there was 12 miles tailbacks, so i used another motorway and managed to hit roadworks, got home late so had to neck an omelette and soem beans then have a poo and get to training

not as much running tonight, bit of ballwork, bit of tackling, bit of technique and then some wrestling in which i got somewhat owned


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I said 25-50 sets, but I meant reps....sorry. Nobody caught it...lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> I said 25-50 sets, but I meant reps....sorry. Nobody caught it...lol


hahaha maybe my brain made the change on its own, or maybe i hoped you meant reps

basically more strength is needed if tonights wrestling is anything to go by :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

no training tonight, knackered wrist

i love going to a and e with hand injuries they eithger assume youve been fighting ol grannies for theirt handbags or wan*ing too much

with me they assumed the former and it didnt help when asked how i did it at rugby, the answer was something like it was either

a) at the beginning when i fell on it

B) about half an hour later when i got tackled and snapped it

c) near the end when i was wrestling

you can see them thinking......he carried on? is he retarded?

xrayed it and basically its sprained, i cant change gear though without it being strapped up so ive done that, ive got about 50% movement (i cant get my hand so its palm up or palm to the right)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dont know what ive done to my hand/wrist at all

the xray showed nowt up but my hand is now twice the size, got it strapped up

when i apply pressure i have some kind of strength in it and some kind of confidence, i dont mean gym strength even im not stupid enough to try and train on it

the pain was/is mainly on the outside of the arm (where that round bone part is) and the restricted movement may be hard to explain but trying to put it into training terms, i couldnt perform hammer curls as my hand doesnt go that way, i also couldnt perform them in reverse (with the thumbs down)

as regards none training, things like opening bottles, turning the shower on and changing gear are a pain

rest is gay but is whats needed, the doors should be interesting this weekend if it goes (i lead with the left if it goes wrong and punches are thrown)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

But you can still wánk, yes?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> But you can still wánk, yes?


the biggest problem is taking of and putting on of clothes so once ive got past this part if im not too exhausted then yes ****ing is possible as im right handed

i remember when i fractured my right wrist when i was at school.....ohh man that wasnt fun


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Not all bad then mate.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Not all bad then mate.


to be honest though im pi55ed off, i was just getting back into the gym after 2 weeks off some sessions and now i may have to have another week off

practically all exercises are off :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

If you have access to a gym with machines; Leg press x lots, calve raise machine etc.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> If you have access to a gym with machines; Leg press x lots, calve raise machine etc.


i can pay £10 A SESSION TO USE JJB OR SIT ON MY AR5E DRINKINJG STELLA :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

check out the use of capitals


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Buy multiple cases of stella and leg press them. Drink a can after each set, good way to drop set.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Buy multiple cases of stella and leg press them. Drink a can after each set, good way to drop set.


my mum sensed i was on a diet and bought be 40 cans of stella the other day, i did the sensible thing and sent her back in the shop with them and had 40 bottles of spring blue instead


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Some willpower mate, some willpower! btw did you ever drink on accutane?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Some willpower mate, some willpower! btw did you ever drink on accutane?


hahaha i sent her back in with the stella do you not believe me :lol:

yeah mate i had soem sesh's on it to be honest on the nights i wasnt workign the doors, just made sure i had loads of water the next day, my kidneys give me a bit of 5hit if ive not drunk enough water still, not sure if that was roac or not though

when i went away last (on a drinking holiday) i stopped them 2 weeks before both due to the sun and the beer intake expected, statrted them again the day igot back

im not drunk ive just cut off the blood supply to my hand so typing is a bit hard


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL! I'm just trying to gauge if I do drink on it, how often and to what degree is acceptable...my mate (who drinks far too much even IMO) drank on it every weekend, sometimes twice a weekend, I shudder to think what sort of condition his liver is in.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> LOL! I'm just trying to gauge if I do drink on it, how often and to what degree is acceptable...my mate (who drinks far too much even IMO) drank on it every weekend, sometimes twice a weekend, I shudder to think what sort of condition his liver is in.


to be fair though personally i spent most weekends on the doors so maybe a pint after work and a few tins at home was my limit for a week

when i did have a night off it was maybe once every 2-3 months, my liver will be fooked from years of booze, creatine and roacc but at the moment it is worth it


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Little tip for you Dave, never ever tell A&E you did anything playing rugby, back of the queue you go. Basically they treat you as if it's self inflicted.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

BillC said:


> Little tip for you Dave, never ever tell A&E you did anything playing rugby, back of the queue you go. Basically they treat you as if it's self inflicted.


is that true? i was there for hours like, got there at 6:15 and left at 9

last time i went with a hand injury years i made up some bollox story about doing press ups on bench and falling off onto the concrete floor, hence smashing my knuckles

i thought if i said i was 1st team it would help?


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

davetherave said:


> is that true? i was there for hours like, got there at 6:15 and left at 9
> 
> last time i went with a hand injury years i made up some bollox story about doing press ups on bench and falling off onto the concrete floor, hence smashing my knuckles
> 
> i thought if i said i was 1st team it would help?


 Next time go to Leigh walk in centre, seen in around 15mins.

Personnal experience, tore my calf , took 4 hours to be seen, couldn't walk and as it was a weekend, physio was shut so they couldn't get me any crutches!! Was given a stick and told to come back monday. Seen on the Monday, told it will need a while for the swelling to go down, my leg went black from toes to knee come back in 6 weeks. Seen 6 weeks later and told, ow dear they should have operated on that on the day, its knackered, ow dear too late now, its healing. Cue to this day, 3 years later, tendonitis, clicky knee, hanstring problems, hip displacement, run for around 15 mins then I'm in agony.

All because it was rugby and they treat you like sh1t. Ow and how did I do it, putting a little push in the scrum by driving with my calf's. Snap ouch.

On a positive side, at least one of my calf's gets a real good spike now when tensed:thumb:, the one thats ok looks rubbish!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

powerlifter8 said:


> did you ever drink on accutane?


I took that stuff 30 years ago with no problems. I did get seriosis from it and the Dr. said that was impossible. I disagree, only because I didn't have it before he prescribed it to me.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Did you drink on it winger?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think I did.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i got heat induced utricia (?) and the roacc didnt get rid of my folliculitus

good luck though power


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

wrists still fooked, come to the conclusion its some sort of ligament thingie

still got it strapped up to provide strength, kept banging the ba5tard last night at work though

grr


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

My thumb still hurts...convinced I broke it somehow....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

my penis hurts


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> my penis hurts


Tut tut you been entertaining dirty scutters?? :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Tut tut you been entertaining dirty scutters?? :laugh:


i wish, just been pulling it a fair amount of late

not done any sort of training for a week now, and hadnt done any before that for weeks so kind of bored :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training

yes thats right, one day without a support tied so tight on my wrist that all blood stops flowing to my hand and i go rugby training, cos im ard an that

due to me subconsciously knowing the wrist was maybe 90% i took all tackles on the right shoulder, my poor right shoulder didnt know what was going on as i always use my left (as it's knackered anyway)

the back of a tackle bag has straps on it that you, as a defender grip so i sussed straight away the left wrist, even if only slightly weak was not the best to use

hard session, nearly saw my tea a good few times and my left ankles now a bit sore

deads tomorrow (got a couple of meetings and too much frustration not to train)


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Train through the pain brother (within reason!)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Train through the pain brother (within reason!)


 :lol: been doing this for about 10 years now mate, you should know that from my various journals over the years :lol:

on a side note, my boss (the overall boss) clocked my wrist support the other day (monday) mainly due toi the fact it was black and red and my shirt was light blue and came up, rather too fast for my liking with the conclusion that i must have kicked fook out of someone on saturday night

i started to convince him that id done it the tuesday before then gave up, i did mention the words rugby trainign though, which gives me a cover story if i do actually injure myself on a saturday night (as im not sure yet if im playign this season)


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

How is the rugby training going?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps* for first time since 15th july and was in DOM city

deadlifts

130kg 1x6

140kg 1x6

152kg 1x1

146kg 1x3

pull ups

1x10

barbell bent over rows

90kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

104kg 1x4

zbar curls

44kg 1x6

48kg 1x6

52kg 1x6

54kg 1x4

* cr*p weights and reps on the deads, strength and energy is still down, however on the plus side i got some deadlifts done

* something went on the pull ups, just under my pec which didnt let me do another set


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

How did your wrist hold up?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

phosphor said:


> How is the rugby training going?


not well mate, despite it being july the pitch is like a reservoir, and i can see there being called off games in september due to the pitches beign ripped to 5hit, they need cutting desperatly but there hasnt been a weekend where they can do it

as regards personally im far too out of shape, i knew id let it slip in the past 8 months or so but at the moment its just plain ridiculous :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> How did your wrist hold up?


hahaha i strapped it up that tightly it didnt have chance to give in, to be fair this option didnt help on deads as bloods a bit important on them

the curls, believe it or not was where i had to tie it th tightest (due to the rotation of the wrist)

i think im nearly there as far as it recovering especially taking into account the number of pressups we had to do lastnight (i pressup on my fists and when it was at its worst i couldnt push myself out of bed with it)


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice curls mate, curls for the gurls. It may be ablessing in disguise nto getting a game for a wee while, allow the wrist to heal a bit perhaps.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Nice curls mate, curls for the gurls. It may be ablessing in disguise nto getting a game for a wee while, allow the wrist to heal a bit perhaps.


the girls love the curls :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well i decided it was about time i did some training

chest and triceps for first time since 18th july due to gay injuries and aiming for higher reps (well 6's anyway) as opposed to chasing weights as i was previously with single reps, etc

flat bench

100kg 1x6

106kg 1x6

116kg 1x6

120kg 1x3

incline bench

84kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

94kg 1x5

96kg 1x4

dips

b/w +5kg 1x12

b/w + 10kg 1x12

b/w +15kg 1x7

* no close grip bench, im still wearing a wrist support for sessions so even i can work out that an exercise that canes the wrists may not be the best idea 

* i was sort of easing myself back in and keeping an eye on the wrist, i did that and now i can start caning it again


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well the good news for tonight is that some **** decided to either

a) kick my door mirror off

B) reverse and **** it off

either way it's bu55ered, it isnt just a glass change its a whole unit change, so i'm off to the scrapyard tomorrow, it's damaged the bodywork on the door as well so i think a cars booted it and hit it as it's flown down the street

its not an expensive car and there is no heated element or indicators on it but its not what you need at 3:30am when all you want to do is get home, one thing i will say is over the years its been hit a few times with various things, and everytime ive been glad i havn't come out of work to catch the lad doing it, im not as pi55ed off as i was the 2nd week i had it when it got keyed


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well i sucessfully managed to not be ar5ed getting up when my alarm went off, so got up at half 1, fooked around and had to rush to asda to do the shopping

then it was too late to start finding scrap yards so i predict in about 3-4 weeks i may have got round to buying a new door mirror, it's proper knackered though and looks liek its been hit with some force so either a car or someone ive pi55ed off


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Unlucky mate, shouldn't be much for a new mirror in all fairness, £10 frmo a scrappy id imagine. BTW I demand that you weigh yourself soon, I need to know what you weigh. I just need to. LMAO


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Unlucky mate, shouldn't be much for a new mirror in all fairness, £10 frmo a scrappy id imagine. BTW I demand that you weigh yourself soon, I need to know what you weigh. I just need to. LMAO


hahaha my love handles and moobage says about 15 stone :lol:

i will look into getting a battery for the scales just for you flower :thumb:

yeah, as long as i can get a silver wing mirror i should be right, they kindly ditched the casing somewhere so it has to be a silver one, if no luck at a scrap yard i'll steal one off a car :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders

squats

120kg 1x6

126kg 1x6

130kg 1x6

136kg 1x2.5

military press

67kg 1x6

71kg 1x6

73kg 1x6

75kg 1x4

plate pinches

10kg in each hand

1x70seconds

1x62 seconds

1x63 seconds

* changed from the 6,1,1,1,1 rep range on militaries so obviously the poundages dropped significantly

* my shoulders are wrecked, it is something that im doing over the weekend, it must be


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

spent the whole of last night planning my sprint to the sink/whb/toilet to honk my balls off

it didnt happen but i decided that rugby training was maybe not a good idea as no-one likes to show weakness 

im working from home this morning as im waiting for something to turn up at my house, at the moment im ok, so i should be deadlifting tonight

yay


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deadlifts

132kg 1x6

136kg 1x6

144kg 1x6

140kg 1x4

pull ups (overhand)

2x12

1x8

barbell bent over rows

90kg 1x6

96kg 1x6

102kg 1x6

106kg 1x3

zbar curls (hurt wrist)

44kg 1x5

48kg 1x6

52kg 1x5

left it there


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

144 x 6...

nice


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> 144 x 6...
> 
> nice


cheers pal, 144 for 6 or 166 for 1

decisions decisions :lol:

i had my belly out for the session, the neighbours loved it i could tell


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> cheers pal, 144 for 6 or 166 for 1
> 
> decisions decisions :lol:
> 
> i had my belly out for the session, the neighbours loved it i could tell


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Photos?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Videos?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

chest hair in an envelope to my house?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im alarmed at what happens when i dont come on for a few days

i really am

:lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> im alarmed at what happens when i dont come on for a few days
> 
> i really am
> 
> :lol:


You meant if you didn't come on here for a few days. You have been here every day for a long time so cut the crap. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ok I feel better now..lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> You meant if you didn't come on here for a few days. You have been here every day for a long time so cut the crap. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ok I feel better now..lol


hahaha stalkerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

he doors can be a funny funny world, throw outs can either go well, badly or really badly

a tip is to not fall over your own feet when you are ejecting someone as a doorman lying on his back is not really much use

funny as fook though


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im going to get some pics put up soon, im keeping an eye on my bank balance as there appears to be money in it and i get paid in 3 weeks, if it is the case that it is actual money and not a mortgage payments thats not happenned i will buy some new plates and hit the gym like a cnut

i need to as works poo, might be going he parents today so it may be too much of a rush trying to fit the gym in before work so chest and triceps may get done tomorrow then legs and shoulders monday, which could cripple me, may swop C&T with B&B


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

C&A with M&S?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> C&A with M&S?


 :lol:

yes i did spend about 5 minutes trying to work them into bodybuilding routine days, then i remembered from my days as a kid they are infact shops :lol:


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

I have not been on for a while as had to see the folks, yawn.

I deffinately think we need pics, your avi makes you look quite thin, but you are shifting alot of weight and making great progress.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

phosphor said:


> I have not been on for a while as had to see the folks, yawn.
> 
> I deffinately think we need pics, your avi makes you look quite thin, but you are shifting alot of weight and making great progress.


you should see my legs mate, they weigh 12 stone, the other 3 stone is my upper body :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I had a wet dream about you last night, I ****ed my self laughing when you fell off of a clif.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> I had a wet dream about you last night, I ****ed my self laughing when you fell off of a clif.


that is very uncalled for infact it has hurt me that deeply i do not know if i will actually ever recover, ever


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Then I am deeply sorry.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Then I am deeply sorry.


it was after i wrote a song for you as well, i spent hours at work thinking of the lyrics, people were walking straight past me and i was in a sort of daze thinking of lyrics

then i get that comment, its enough to make a woman cry


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

So when do I get the song?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat bench

102kg 1x6

108kg 1x6

118kg 1x5

122kg 1x0

* should of started heavier, or had a smaller jump between sets 2 and 3

incline bench

86kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

96kg 1x6

98kg 1x3

dips (leaning forwards)

+5kg 1x12

+10kg 1x12

+15kg 1x8

* did something to my shoulder throwing that lad round on friday night, so wasn't really too hopeful before the session, went better then i expected though


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> So when do I get the song?


i think i sent it to you on gaybookface


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> i think i sent it to you on gaybookface


Never got it. Send it to bukakkijizzonyourface.com :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Never got it. Send it to bukakkijizzonyourface.com :lol:


is there a .co.uk version? i dont trust american porn


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> is there a .co.uk version? i dont trust american porn


Nah it's nasty sh1t - full of completely shaven orange skinny bints with spacehoppers on their chests and whiny voices and too many 'yeah's :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LMAO


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Hahaha we dont like shaven do we, im not an alapecia fanatic at the end of the day


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bring on the hairy bush you females. Feel free to email them too me.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Winger-this is my journal there are very few females in here, i think theres two so maybe start a post?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> Winger-this is my journal there are very few females in here, i think theres two so maybe start a post?


In your journal or a new thread?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Well the amount of training going on is quite shocking so maybe flash your gash maybe a new direction to go in


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You need more progress pics Dave, that might make your journal more active.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> You need more progress pics Dave, that might make your journal more active.


 :lol: it may induce vomitting :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im proper bloated at the moment so i may get some legs and arm pics up later on today after some topless leg training whilst feeling very sick


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well winger asked for them so here they are, a few pictures, not really showing owt except my penis


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

squats

122kg 1x6

128kg 1x6

132kg 1x6

136kg 1x3.5

overhead/military press

71kg 1x6

73kg 1x6

75kg 1x6

77kg 1x4

power cleans (6ft bar)

56kg 1x5

62kg 1x5

66kg 1x3

* not done the power cleans since 22nd june due to various ankle, shoulder and wrist problems, all more or less held up tonight, the wrist was my primary concern


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

THe pecs are looking pretty good actually :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> THe pecs are looking pretty good actually :thumb:


aww thanks :wub:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I see worse when I look into the mirror. You have a nice frame, good legs. But clean your room.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I see worse when I look into the mirror. You have a nice frame, good legs. But clean your room.


 :lol: the grundies are clean don't worry, i usually photoshop the mess out but i couldnt be bothered

later in the week i'll take me top off and show the pear shape in all its glory :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ahaha i have new pictures just in time to give you all nightmares


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> ahaha i have new pictures just in time to give you all nightmares


Post 'em then!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*

deadlifts

134kg 1x6

140kg 1x6

146kg 1x6

150kg 1x3

pull ups (overhand)

2x12

1x8

barbell bent over rows

92kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

104kg 1x5

108kg 1x2

zbar curls

44kg 1x6

48kg 1x6

54kg 1x4

48kg 1x4


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

1) stupid photobucket won't rotate them no matter how many times i do it and save it

2) need to lose about a stone to rid myself of the love handles, this should be pretty easy without resorting to daft things like morning cardio and actual exercise


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Your avatar is the best pic but all in all pretty good.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Lookni big 'n' bald mate, if you cut up I think you'd be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Your avatar is the best pic but all in all pretty good.


yeah but bear in mind all ive done since my last game in february effectively is drink beer, eat and train, done little in terms of cardio

the love handles should be gone by about november at the latest all beign well (and if i actually get to the club again)

unfortunately there are no proper lat pics and some of them could possibly be better if i wasnt takign them myself :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Lookni big 'n' bald mate, if you cut up I think you'd be pleasantly surprised.


 :lol: i realised you coulod see the top of my head when i uploaded them but was too lazy to re-redden them

cut? can you explain what this is please? :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LMAO you know what I mean mate, follow my principles; instead of having half a packet of chocolate digestives after your post workout meal, have a protein shake etc. LMAO


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i'll just go back to my principle when i was boxing.......

dont cut out any 5hite and dont stop drinking beer just work harder to allow these things, it worked


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL, I like taht principal the most, pity I struggle to get my groove on with cardio, managed it once and it was the most ripped i'd ever been!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> LOL, I like taht principal the most, pity I struggle to get my groove on with cardio, managed it once and it was the most ripped i'd ever been!


hahaha i tried morning cardio once, my mother always said try things once :lol: i tried it a few times when i was living at theirs but after a bit getting up at 5am doesnt seem a good idea then driving 2+ hours to work

not one mention of the wrist support yet.....going well :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

powerlifter8 said:


> LOL, I like taht principal the most, pity I struggle to get my groove on with cardio, managed it once and it was the most ripped i'd ever been!


Wow you managed cardio once and got the most ripped you have ever been? :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

You've obviously never done morning hit davetherave style or you'd know flower


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

*Evening kiddo! * :thumbup1:

*
*

*
**Just stopping by for a wee nose..... * 

*
*


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Evening kiddo! * :thumbup1:
> 
> *
> *
> ...


howdo 

there's always time for a wee nose :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right well ive decided that i will not be playing this season, for the first couple of months at least anyway

looking at it realistically it is going to be too much, there is no chance i'll be giving up the doors anytime soon due to lack of payrises, etc so in theory i will be working the doors every friday and saturday night for a while at least anyway

finishing work at 3:30am 30 odd miles away from home on a friday night/saturday morning is not the best for then getting to the club for 12 the next afternoon to play a game which might be played 30 miles away,

then there would be getting back to my house at about 6 or 7pm to then go back to work until 3:30am

in reality it more then likely isnt going to happen, as during the week is out due to the gym, work and rugby training (which id still go to) so if i need to do anything saturday is more then likely my only option in the week

i'm looking at probably training still (although ive not been for a couple of weeks and am not going tonight due to it beign a million degrees) but i'm also bu55ered if im going to pay £60 fees and then £5 a game (plus mileage costs) to turn up 30 odd miles away and find that despite having completed all of pre season training in a forwards position im on the wing as someones mates showed up that hasnt trained

id rather assess it and maybe turn up around november or december time and play a few games


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Midweek training will still benefit you greatly, you don't need to play competitively, I guess that's more for the side of you that actually enjoys the game/competitiveness...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Hahaha competitively??? I do enjoy the games if im not on the wing


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

quote for the night and my favourite for the full shift was right at the end, it came from what can only be described as an 18 year old lad who had maybe had 3 pints instead of 2

it was delivered right at the end of the night in an enclosed space but from a good 3-4 metres away (this is important) and in full view of the cameras (this is also important)

it went a bit like this..........

"you are a fu*king dick, come here giving me 5hit, i'll bite your fuc*ing nose off"

good times


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Shoulda let him bite your nose off mate, maybe the cals from it would have let him put on some much needed weight?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Hahaha noses only get in the way anyway mate


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest and triceps*

flat bench

104kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

120kg 1x6

124kg 1x2

incline bench

86kg 1x6

92kg 1x6

98kg 1x5

100kg 1x1 

dips

+8kg 1x12

+12kg 1x12

+15kg 1x6

tried some close grip bench at 50kg to see how the wrist felt, didn't feel good so left it after 3 reps


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You should have done them first, that way you could have left even earlier.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> You should have done them first, that way you could have left even earlier.


Bully


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

NEW JOURNAL TIME, IF ANY OF YOU ARE NOT YET SICK OF MY BREASTICLES ALL OVER THE PLACE PLEASE MOSEY ALONG AND KICK MY AR5E FROM TIME TO TIME



http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/70419-daves-journal-excuses.html#post1125570


----------

